# After the End



## EvilMoogle (Sep 17, 2020)

((This is the IC thread for the Pathfinder campaign "After the End", the OOC thread is  ))

_The world ended, it was big news at the time.

But that was long ago, the city of Aurum moved on, or at least the fashionable topics to gossip about moved on, the city itself was largely unchanging protected by the shield erected by the Mage King Thandar.  Time passed, generations changed but Aurum was eternal._

_Across countless generations this was true.  Guilds may rise and fall, entertainers and politicians gain and lose favor with the people.  Youth inevitably replaces the old that they once mocked.  But Aurum was eternal.

While the city was founded with the ideal that people would be free to show their own worth, the truth was for most, the chances to improve their station were few and far between.  If it is to happen, the opportunity must be seized when it arises.  And so our story begins with possibility.
_
October 1st, 30148 years after the shield rose, late morning.

Earlier in the week you received an invitation to come to the home of one Quentin Thane, the guildmaster of a young but growing guild _the Dragon's Coin_.  The invitation was terse, other than to say your talents and potential had been noticed and that he wishes to discuss a mutually beneficial business arrangement.

Upon arriving at Quentin's home, the penthouse apartment in one of the nicer towers in Aurum, you are met at the door by a man in his late 40's, dressed in attire that suggests his position as a butler in Mr. Thane's service.  He makes apologies that the Guildmaster is indisposed at the moment, and directs you to a room to await the meeting.

The room is what might be a large meeting room, large enough to be a family home in its own right in the burrows.  Half the room is filled with a table large enough for a dozen to sit at, though currently set for a smaller number of settings  ((number of PCs +2)).  

The other half of the room has a few plush chairs around the edge but is mostly open, clearly designed to give people a chance to mingle without being forced into one large conversation.  A buffet table sits against the wall, with fruit, breads, finger foods, and a few bottles of wine with glasses.  A feast in its own right, but its position suggests it is intended only as an after-thought.

In one of the chairs sits a young woman, perhaps 20, lounging on one side of the chair to give her a good look at the room.  Her most obvious feature is long deep blue hair, pulled back in a high pony tail.  Unnaturally blue eyes glance up at you as you enter the room and though a large smile seems fixed on her face she offers nothing immediate in way of greeting.

She's dressed in what appears to be a most inappropriate garment, low cut enough to show the curve of the bosom and scandalously bare across he midriff.  It does allow a pale-white scar in the shape of a bird to stand out against her bronze skin.

((Closest image I could find in a find in a few minutes of googling is something like ))

((This is "Blue," despite the first impression she is not intended to be here purely as cheesecake, I'll ask for a touch of leniency there if it bugs you.))

((I'm probably crashing soon, but with luck I will be around a bunch tomorrow.  Feel free to chat with each other so I can start getting a feel for the characters.  If you haven't finished your character sheet yet it's fine to talk here anyway.  If you have no idea what's going on here, click the OOC link at the top of the post.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 18, 2020)

The penthouse was such a strange place for Ashe to step into. While she would love to sneak a few things back home so that life could be a bit more comfortable, she knew whatever contract that Quentin had planned for herself and the others that have shown up...must have been worth more than what a few measly tokens may be able to sell for. She turns her head as she watches Blue in the chair, looks toward the food, then heads toward a chair. While she considers snatching a snack on her way, the wriggling in her gut told her not to touch anything until the others did something first.

“Good evening.” the tiefling speaks politely, her ratlike tail pulling the chair out for her to sit, while a plume of scentless smoke escapes the seam of her mask.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2020)

Finally Highness had been noticed, of course it was bound to happen. What was unnerving was how they managed to find her and how they knew her name. She toyed with the invitation, turning it in her hands as she considered. Was this some sort of elaborate trap? No, that made no sense as they could have simply come to her place whilst she was asleep and captured her. Then, this was...what? Genuine? 

Highness made up her mind, opportunities like this could not be missed, especially with her ambition. 

"Jeeves, fetch my finest gown, I shall be attending a sorbet today."

"A Sorbet? And my name is Catch, not Jeeves. Im not your bloody manservant." a scruffy brown haired youth replied.

"Yes, yes, just fetch me something appropriate. This Sorbet will be very important. And if you must know that word means that it is a gathering of great importance."

"A Soiree?" Catch said confused and also rummaging through the pile of clothes they had stolen a while back. Some of them smelled only vaguely like mold. She really needed a wardrobe.

"No a Sorbet, now run along, I must fix my hair, since the last lime you tried it was a disaster." A Soiree, right, that's what she said - Jeeves really has pudding in his ears.


Some time later she eventually reached the penthouse apartment. She nervously pulled at her top that showed way too much midriff - who in their right mind would wear something this short? Still, she was rather proud of her muscles - they would know she was a Queen capable of taking care of herself. She was able, thankfully, to get some britches; that skirt that had been suggested was altogether too short as well. Honestly what happened to dignity? Her eyes fell on the food and her saliva well up in her mouth.

She was not the first to arrive. Some sort of....thing was there with a mask and a ....tail? Was it some sort of giant rat? Highness swallowed. No, do not presume. The blue haired girl was dressed in similar fashion to her - thank the shield. Blue hair and blue eyes, although she was unable to comment - her hair and eyes made her stand out in the Burrows - as a Queen should. Her stomach rumbled over the display of food

She approached the girl, pointedly ignoring the rat - good lord what was that smoke? Putting on her best serene face she raised her chin and looked down at her. "You may address me as Highness."

Her stomach growled again and she flushed slightly. "Rat, if you are hungry then please help yourself to the food." she said gesturing to the creature. Honestly some....things could not keep their body under control.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 18, 2020)

The doors fling open unceremoniously and an almost porcelain-faced man strolls in as though he were simply making another casual trip to the marketplace. A perplexing yet relaxing mix of scented oils and incense follows shortly behind this peculiar fellow - his hair was shoulder-length and strangely glossy for a man, framing his not-quite-androgynously-sleek face; despite his garb simply being on the level of what one could obviously find in the day-to-day markets and bazaars across the city, it was...oddly clean and well-pressed, as if it had been preserved since the day it had been tailored.

Looking around the room, his dark-hazel-green eyes appear to immediately lighten into an emerald green upon noticing the modest but-still-nevertheless-present assortment of light foods and booze; _especially _the booze. Again, unceremoniously, the man makes his way over to the table in a quick motion that can only be described as _slinking_; naturally ignoring the current inhabitants of the room as he inspects the assortment.

As soon as he had begun eyeing the alcohol, he plucks a bottle from its place along with several glasses and makes his way over to an empty spot at the table, seemingly satisfied with his selection despite having not even tasted it, let alone smelled it. He takes his seat and immediately busies himself filling each glass to just below the brim.

As if finally acknowledging the presence of others in the room, he looks up with a sincere, almost unsettling smile. "Was under th' impression that I would be meetin' several of ya'll, so I went an' took th' liberty of pourin' each o' ya'll a drink."

(Manga-tier of Kansai/Osaka dialect translation to gove him some extra flavor )


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 18, 2020)

_Rat, yes of course. _Her mind happily agreeing with the name given.  With the other two grabbing their food, she stands and grabs her own, simply unclasping the slot on the underside to feed...she wasn't sure if she was feeding herself or the swarm by this point.  Regardless, the food was delicious, better than she had ever managed to scrape together. 

She had seen Highness around, they had similar goals of course.  Never was one for socialization, too many strange looks when she left the shadows.  However the energetic man she had not seen.  Perhaps there were a few shadows that she could not find.  That thought brought a chill up her spine and a sudden dread of what may be lurking deeper within.

"Hello Highness, and thank you sir.  I am Ashe, I'm sure we all know the same about what he has brought us here for.  You must have some ideas, yes?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 18, 2020)

"Oh goodness me, not'at all." He tittered, sliding one of the near-full glasses of wine to the masked "rat" woman, one toward the haughty self-proclaimed "highness", and yet another toward the quiet, nearly-scantily-clad young woman at the head of the table; all glasses making it safely to their destination despite their fullness.

"Y'know..." gently swishing his wine, he directs his attention over at the rat woman. "I come across many things in my trades, perhaps ya'd like some perfume or scented oil or incense." He goes to sip, but immediately stops himself, looking towards her again. "Not t' say y' smell or 'nythin untoward or th' like; it might improve that dour mood y' got hangin' about ya."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2020)

Highness turned her attention from the blue haired woman as Rat and Porcelain went for the food and drink. Well, if they were going to be uncouth and just dive in then she would show some restraint. 

Restraint was very important as a noble, to eat now without invitation would be very rude.

Curious, why was she holding a chicken leg that had looked like it had been devoured by some maniac?

Highness regarded the wine offered to her. She wasnt very good with alcohol and it always tasted off to her. Still, it would be rude not to. She sipped it slowly, eyeing Porcelain. 

"I dont believe I caught your name. I could give you one but it seems people dont care for my  nicknames," she looked at Rat, who hadnt seemed offended by it, "of course there are exceptions."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2020)

The one called Blue watched silently as the others gathered for some time, giving only the slightest of nods when she was addressed.  A smile plastered on her face the whole time, though those observant might note it does not always touch her eyes.  Well after the discussion has commenced she seems to sigh slightly and finally speaks, "yes, please do make yourselves at home.  I am bade greet you and to tell you to please avail yourselves, Master Thane will be with us in due time, until then be welcome."  Her voice has a rich, slightly lyrical quality to them.

She doesn't move from the chair but she regards each in turn.  "You may call me 'Blue,' if you will.  Dinner will be served once we have all gathered, but until then if there is anything you need I am instructed to assist."  Her smile is fixed through the whole speech but her eyes seem almost hostile for a moment by the end of it, though it passes quickly into a more neutral look.

((Just fluff for now, can continue socializing.   ))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 18, 2020)

Impending inebriation interrupted once again, he casts a quick glance over at Highness with a slightly raised eyebrow. "I should think y' would already know my name, considerin' 'tis yer own kin that skulk around my shop. Attempt t' knick things tha' don't belong t'em." 

Finally, he takes an experimental sip of the wine. Then another. "Ah. N' by the way, y' got food on yer face."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 18, 2020)

"The swarm likes not the scent of perfume.  Especially Nibbles." Ashe states nonchalantly, tipping the wine gently toward the induction port.  "Tis unfortunate, but the Dregs get ingrained after as long as we have been there."

The smoke that appears every time she speaks dissipates quickly, not getting far beyond the length of the beak.  "It is strange being surrounded by so much wealth," she states, taking a look around the room, "Perhaps one day the Great Rebirth will bless us and allow us to escape our prison." Her solemn words bleed to silence.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2020)

Blue lets out a slow whistle.  "You are all insane, aren't you?  But I suppose you'd have to be," she seems honestly amused by the idea.  She rises from her chair in an almost unnaturally smooth motion, almost flowing to her feet.  She glides forward to the buffet and casually evaluates several bottles before pouring a glass of white wine for herself.  She glances over the various foods and while the smile never fades from her face the eyes seem to be judging it as lacking.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2020)

As if Highness had food on her face. She was the epitome of grace and decorum. Did she hear something behind her, her brow furrowed and she concentrated on the sound, turning to see what it was, wiping the offending morsel from her cheek and turning back to Porcelain in a smooth motion. Seamless.

"Ah quite a jest you make. One such as i would not have any food on my face. As for your other accusation of me trying to 'knick' things, the point still remains that we have not formally greeted each other, as is customary in these sorbe....soirees."

"You may refer to me as Highness " she raised her chin and offered her hand, palm face down, as a Queen would.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 18, 2020)

"Mm, per chance I could int'rest ya 'n some incense then..._Ashe_, was it?"

While both Ashe and Highness were momentarily preoccupying themselves - Ashe with her gawking of high society decor, and Highness with her..._eccentricities;_ he took the opportunity to silently drain his glass of half of its contents. "Seems t' be a tad lacking..." He muses to himself with a quiet sigh.

He immediately perks back up upon Highness' rebuttal and a mischievous grin spreads across his face, and a similar glint in his eyes. This one would be fun to mess with, even for just a moment.

"Oh, but dearest me, Highness. T'would be but a jest indeed..." his grin grows wider. "...If'n they hadn't mentioned ya by name."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2020)

Sense motive 
1d20+6
4+6 = 10

Highness studies Porcelain with an icy gaze, trying to discern whether he was being honest. "Snitching would be bad and there would be consequences. Usually on the newer members. I believe Tommy would be 9 on the morrow. Thats a good 9 years of life "

Bluff
1d20+5
16+5 = 21


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 18, 2020)

"Oh-ho? Correct me if I heard y' wrong, but weren't ya jus' sayin' that merry band o' rascals _isn't _yers?" Still wearing that wide grin, he carefully sets his wine glass down in front of him, gives his left middle finger a quick lick and gingerly traces it against the rim of the glass, making it emit a low humming ring that quickly reverberates off of the walls. "Now, if that were true, how could y' go about knowin' their names an' age, 'course not assumin' that y'were some sort of stalker or somethin'."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 18, 2020)

Lifting his finger from the glass' rim, Jinzo looks over at Blue, who was still inspecting the food table. Her choice of wear was...form-fitting if not almost failing entirely at what it was supposed to do, to put it politely.

"Why don'cha join in on the fun? Y've been...well, rather like a ghost I'd reckon."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2020)

Blue looks the lone man up and down a moment before replying, "fun?  Is that what this is?"  The musical tone of her votes has the slightest hints of condescension to it, though the smile on her face surely means it as a joke.  "Apologies, this isn't the first one of these I've attended.  Most of them don't turn out, no offense intended."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 18, 2020)

"Ain't nothin' stoppin' ya from gettin' in on th' conversation." His response was quick, effectively side-stepping her tone and double-meaning. "Well, y're more 'n free to keep being o'er there 'n th' corner, 'splayin' yer goods...as it were." He takes his glass, clearing his throat quietly before taking a long sip of his drink.

"...Or so I say, but th' current present company ain't much t' worry 'bout, isit?" he chimes, with a now more-restrained smile.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2020)

Highness smiled and raised her glass to her lips taking a drink. It tasted like shit. Suppressing a grimace she maintains her icy demeanor,  "i never denied that i was part of the group. I tire of these games. You have my leave to ... you know...go away." She said shooing him away. What an infuriating person.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 18, 2020)

"Ahahaha" Jinzo simply chuckles in response. "T'would seem that we are in th' same room, and I am in my own seat, so where should I go to?". Setting the glass down and nudging it further from him, he turns his attention back to Highness. He clasps his hands together, wearing the same smile but a far more stern look in his eyes.

"All joke's aside, y' an' yer kin might be findin' themselves in a mite triflin' mix-up with th' authorities; if'n I find them once again helpin' themselves to a five-finger discount o' m'inventory, or stalkin' unwelcome-like near m'store. Are we clear?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2020)

While the group is talking the door opens once more and the butler enters and steps to one side before announcing, "the Guildmaster Quentin Thane has arrived."  The butler bows politely and holds the door and a man enters briskly.  The man is dressed impeccably in a dark colored suit that's tailored to his features and complexion.  He's young, as far as guild-masters go, in his mid-twenties at best, and his features give a warm and earnest smile to the room.

"Ah, good, you're here.  Less than I expected, but it is enough."  He looks at everyone in turn gesturing to the table, "come, let's be seated and enjoy a meal.  Business can wait until we have had our fill."  His eyes rest on Highness a moment, "ah, Highness, yes?  I am honored that you grace my home with your presence, do be seated."

He turns to Ashe and continues, "Ashe, yes?  Do try the filet, my chef tells me that it is a prime specimen, surely one to be savored."  Finally he turns to Jinzo and continues, "and you must be Jinzo, yes?  Thank you for caring for these ladies in my uncouth absence.  Please be seated all around."

Once everyone has moved to sit Quentin will sit as well, followed somewhat reluctantly by Blue.  The butler returns once everyone has been seated with the first course, soup.  It's a much more brothy soup than the porridges favored in poorer areas however the sheer amount of flavor in it is orders of magnitude above.  Everyone is served save Blue who simply sits with her ever present smile watching the others.

((I envision something like .))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2020)

(Fukkin' vampire)

"My my my, not at all Guildmaster - surely y' had some most pressing matter that demanded yer immediate, utmost attention." Jinzo mused, visibly sniffing at the broth set before him. "Not meanin' t' sound disrespectful none, but yer magnanimous' choice of the spirits fer this here gathering seems t' be rather _wanting, _as it were. 'N I would hate t' press th' matter, but would be remiss if I didn't go about inquirin' - that girl at yer side there, is slave or _thrall_, or somethin' thereof? Her outfit is curiously worn 'n near-revealin', fer someone attendin' t' someone of _yer_ station." He continues, hiking a thumb in Highness' general direction. "Even Princess Ragamuffin there is in possession of a more appropriate wear." Spooning himself a small amount of broth, Jinzo smells it further before setting the spoon back to the bowl with a soft "clink".

"Settin' aside tha'its a size t' small fer her." he chuckles quietly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

The man smiles pleasantly, "perhaps we can find some spirits more to your taste in the future.  I find having ones wits clear tends to make for better discussions anyway, I'm not one to ply my guests with alcohol merely to get an advantage in negotiation."  His voice sounds warm and sincere.  "As to your other item, please set such thoughts aside, slavery is _illegal_ of course and I intend to keep the Dragon's Coin as an upstanding guild, not to suggest any of my competitors would stoop to criminal acts."  There's a polite laugh at the end making his opinion on the last part quite clear.

"Blue is a valued asset, I wouldn't see her mistreated I assure you."

Blue continues to smile politely but remains silent for her part.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 19, 2020)

Highness had already put the disagreeable man out of her mind as Quentin walked in. His name was Jinzo....more like...Bozo...

The Guild-master's introduction was formal and followed all the rules of etiquette; finally some sense in this insane group. She eyed the soup and acted as if it were the most natural thing in the world - but what under the shield was this? Where was the substance to this liquidy nonsense? Was this man secretly poor that he could not afford to offer them a proper meal?

She strained a smile and took a mouthful of soup. The spoon stayed in her mouth for about 30seconds before she could take it out. Then her eyes widened and she absolutely demolished the soup. It was the single greatest thing she had ever tasted. She upended the bowl and started licking it like some rabid animal, even grunting in pleasure....and then she came to her senses. 

Slowly she put the bowl down attempting to keep her hands steady, avoiding eye contact and dabbing at her mouth with the napkin. "I suppose that was passable." she said, her back straight and her hands clasped on her legs.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 19, 2020)

Highness looked at Blue as the conversation was directed in her direction. 

"I for one think she looks quite fetching. A lady should be free to wear what she likes without judgement or fear." Highness said flicking her eyes between her and the Guildmaster. 

She tries to recall any information she may have heard about either of them.
Knowledge (Local)
1d20+1
15+1 = 16


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2020)

Joining the Guildmaster with his own light laughter, Jinzo glances over briefly at Blue, watching from the peripherals of his vision to see Highness sucking down her own broth like a starved babe. This one really would be too easy to tease. "Of course of course, forgive me! But even y' must admit her dress is torn. Perhaps just a hazard of her position~" He lifts the spoon slowly up to his mouth and quietly sips of it, then another and yet another again.

As he slowly ebbed away at his soup, something...peculiar took place; if one looked directly at Jinzo, they could swear they could barely make out the faintest silhouette of a pair of _some sort of animal ears _perched atop his head, swiveling and flicking this way and that, as if searching out for the slightest noise or audible twitch. But that's just an odd trick of the light filtering in through the stylized windows, surely.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

While they discuss and eat a second course is served, an herb encrusted lamb fillet.  Like the soup it's richly flavored and very well prepared.

The guildmaster looks from Jinzo to Blue thoughtfully for a moment than gives a slight shrug perhaps acquiescing to the point.  "I suppose you may have a point.  She is quite valuable to the guild though, and if people make the assumption that she's valuable only as something to be looked at, well, that's hardly something I can be blamed for.  If she makes you uncomfortable I can have her change."




Vergil said:


> Knowledge (Local)
> 1d20+1
> 15+1 = 16


(Untrained is capped at 10, just FYI)

Highness probably doesn't know much.  "The Dragon's Coin" as a guild is fairly young, only having been formed in the past few years.  Quentin Thane was the first guildmaster for the guild, having financed the greater portion of the startup for it.  The Thane family is well known and regarded in financial dealings of larger guilds, and the Dragon's Coin was apparently founded specifically for this, though the specific details weren't interesting enough for her to remember anything specific.

She doesn't know anything specific about "Blue" at all.  Blue is obviously an unnatural coloring for the hair, though it's not entirely unusual for someone to adopt such coloring to stand out or to express some character trait.  She's not confidant that any cases she might have heard of a blue haired woman is actually _this_ blue haired woman though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2020)

"_Uncomfortable_? Perish the thought, but t'would be unthoughtful of me if I failed to make mention of th' current state of her attire." He takes another quiet sip of his soup. "She _is _rather fetching, tho', my previous comments aside."

In the midst of making small-talk, Jinzo was attempting to pick up any errant twitch, creak, or otherwise that may have seemed out of place.
*Perception*
1D10+4 (did I do it right?)
6 + 4 = 10

(Did I do it right? Did I do good? I dunno. )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

"Of course," Quentin turns to look at Blue.  "When our meeting here is done, please be sure to get some better serviced clothes."

Blue looks up to meet his gaze for a moment, her eyes flashing with something despite the smile on her face.  "Of course Master Thane."  She quickly goes back to conspicuously watching everyone eat.

"There now," the guildmaster claps.  "A problem solved, it feels like we're making progress already, doesn't it?  If only all problems were as simple as this to take care of."


Yami Munesanzun said:


> (Did I do it right? Did I do good? I dunno. )


((Pretty much every check in this will be d20's not d10's.  The only real exception is weapon damage (which varies by weapon).))

Roll(1d20)+4:
9,+4
Total:13

Jinzo doesn't hear anything that seems out of place in the room, and the room seems built pretty soundly, he doesn't pick up on anything outside of it at all.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2020)

(Ehhh. W/e. )

"Indeed, but would be misfortunate as tha' much simplicity would lead to th' complacency 'n stagnation of th' general population o' our fair metropolis." He responded between bites of lamb.

"Which o' course, begs th' question o' why ya had went 'n summ'ned us here, 'tween a _plague doctor_, a bandi..-_princess, _'n a pawn shop owner. More t' th' point, what problem y' need _us _to solve, specifically."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 19, 2020)

Ashe was watching the display, unsure what to think of Quentin and Blue.  Her instinct told her the situation felt...off, but she just couldn't put her claw on it.  She stayed as calm as she could be, considering the circumstance.  

"Yes, we are also curious as to why we have been summoned." She cocks her head to the side ever so slightly, stopping her bites to give full attention.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

Quentin sighs slightly then nods, "yes, I suppose we can move on to business.  First a bit of background if you'll indulge me."  He gestures for the butler to clear his, and other empty plates.  "The Dragon's Coin is technically is considered a 'banking' guild by the city.  While that is true to an extent we're actually focused in financing interesting opportunities put forth by other guilds - or on occasion particularly skilled individuals."

He pauses a moment to consider then continues, "when they work out, that positions us to make a lot of money on our investment.  But the risk can be quite high in some cases.  I've found myself to have, on occasion, the need for a troubleshooting group investigate some of these projects, and make sure that they are taking the appropriate progress to return on the investment we've made with them."

He looks around to make sure everyone appears to be following then continues, "that is what brings us here today, my sources have identified you as the sorts that have the variety of skills useful in this 'troubleshooting' capacity, so I'd like to offer you a trial run."

"There is a gnome 'inventor' in the city that has been loaned a sizable sum of money based on some preliminary work, but he is very behind in providing updates or indeed results.  I need a group to approach him, investigate his situation, resolve it if possible, and report back on his status.  If you can do so successfully I will pay you each a sum of 500gp, and if you do the job well and are interested in continuing we can work out a more formal business relationship."

He pauses to take a sip of his wine then finishes, "I'm sure you have questions, I'll answer what I can."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 19, 2020)

Highness listened intently as the butler took away her plate. She wanted to mop up the grease with a bread roll. She turned her eyes back to Quentin after he was finished. She leaned forward,

"Im more than used to these types of....check ups. Im not sure why this is a group operation. If anything, id rather have people i can trust with me."

1500g was quite a sum, thatd set her up quite nicely, perhaps start a guild of her own and begin her rise to power.  she had no inclination to share


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

"I'm sure your associates would be able to assist with some of the work Highness," Quentin offers diplomatically.  "You are, of course, welcome to include them when you feel it is appropriate to do so.  By in large I prefer all those in my employ to exercise their discretion in their approach.  I expect that some of these opportunities will require a degree of expertise as well."  He indicates Jinzo momentarily, "for example, the gnome in question fancies himself as a technological inventor, having someone with similar skills might well be needed to ensure the information you get form him is accurate."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2020)

"So, if I'm 'nderstandin' ya properly, we're t'be responsible fer checkin' in on their progress - assumin' they've made any - inspectin' th' quality o' their work, an' strong-armin' 'em if need be." 

Reclining slightly back into his seat, Jinzo takes another cursory sip from his glass. This vintage may not have been _cheap_, perse, but perhaps it was more of a testament to its legacy; rather than its actual quality; that it made an appearance. ". . ." Silently he takes another sip, then quietly clicks his tongue. Well. At the very least it is _indeed _alcohol. Or maybe the Guildmaster's taste simply leaves a lot to be desired. Oh dear, the possibilities are as endless as they are irrelevant. 

Setting the glass down, Jinzo returns his attention to the Guildmaster. "Now, I'm not gon' go 'bout r'fusin' if yer personage figures that our..._unique qualities _would be desir'ble here, but t'me it seems that this'd be more 'propriate fer those that operate through th' more _official _channels." He stops to quietly clear his throat. "Nat'rlly not t' insinuate yer engagin' in somethin' shady or such business, but if it's somethin' ye'd per'fer t' keep on th' down-low, I 'kin cert'nly very much..._appreciate _the necessity, assumin' th' situation calls fer it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

"Check in on their progress yes," the guildmaster says somewhat cautiously.  "If things are going well, that's really all that needs known, you can simply report back."  His tone is level but it's pretty clear that he doesn't think this would often be the case.  "If there are obstacles preventing them from succeeding you the choice is ultimately up to you how to proceed.  If you feel you are capable of resolving the difficulties, that would be very valuable to my guild.  If you think that it is a situation that merits more official intervention that may at times be a reasonable step as well."

He pauses to sip at his wine again then continues, "the only thing I really require is a certain amount of discretion in any sensitive information you uncover and that you report accurately back to me what you have found.  Anything beyond that is simply extra value that your group would provide."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2020)

"Hum, indeed." Despite the Guildmaster's obvious dodging of the question, their role was now obvious if it wasn't clear before: They were debt collectors, operating outside of any official capacity.

"...So this gnome _inventor _of yers, what's his disposition? He th' sort that's quick t' anger? 'S he a drunkard?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

Mr. Thane considers this thinking a moment, "from my he was a bit skittish, jumping from one topic to another.  I have trouble picturing him angry so that seems uncharacteristic to me.  He was at least sober for any meetings I had with him to discuss his needs, I'm afraid I never met with him socially."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2020)

"An' do y' recall there bein' 'ny sort o' topic o' particular relevance tha' he seemed keen t' avoid discussin'..?" Pausing momentarily to drain his wine glass of the last of its contents, Jinzo exhales quietly.

"Not t' be too frank 'r inquisatory 'r 'nythin' such tha' would be a'fensive; but even I know better than t' go'bout agreein' t' an exchange o' any sort without knowin' least sufficiently what I'm set t' be acquirin'."

Looking over at the table decorated with the variety of hors d'oeuvres, finger foods and alcohol, Jinzo directs his attention to the room's decor; slowly shifting his focus from vase to another, from one wall-hung tapestry to its corresponding partner, from the wall and floor moldings to the rug; as if to make emphasis. "No matter _how _prettied up th' box might look t' be."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

"My interests," Quentin says with due consideration.  "Are simply for his project status and when he expects to be ready to turn profit on my investment.  If he is offended by that topic that would be an unfortunate sign, but I suppose one outside of anyone's control."  He pauses again for a moment before considering, "I feel perhaps I should be clear that I don't expect the need for confrontation to be an absolute requirement.  This group, and other groups I have organized in the past, is expected to be able to evaluate a situation and determine an appropriate course of action."

"As far as Mr. Merrick goes, my appraisal of the man is he has a brilliant mind in his focus but is somewhat scatter-brained in his organizational life.  He likely needs no more than to be redirected to the task at hand however I feel it appropriate to get a full appraisal of his status."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2020)

Jinzo stared at the Guildmaser in silence for a solid few seconds longer, and -although there was no particular tension about the two of them, other than what remained from the borderline interrigation - it felt to the other two present to be an uncomfortable - if not just awkward - length of time.

Letting out a sigh, Jinzo finally relents, spreading his arms open in an openly exaggerated shrug. "Well, I s'pose I ain't gon' get much more outta harrasn' ya further on th' matter. So." Pausing to lift up his empty glass, he raises it towards the Guldmaster. "Here's t' a mutually beneficial bis'ness arrangement."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2020)

"May it be long and prosperous," Quentin says politely returning the toast.

((I'll give the others a bit to see if they want to ask anything before we move on  ))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 19, 2020)

"Very well, i agree to these terms. We are to help your friend get back on his project. But a question before we formalize our alliance- what is the inventor working on?"

"Im sure we will find out when we get there, but id like to go in with as much information as possible. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2020)

((Wondered if anyone wanted to know that  ))

The guildmaster nods, "I don't know the technical details, gibberish to me, but it was a way of storing energy produced without magic that could be used to power various apparatuses.  Or more specifically one that could be reproduced in scale, I've seen similar things before but the individuals seem to have difficulty putting out more than the barest handful of devices."

"Theoretically this would allow manual industry to get more of a foothold in the economy.  Likely it would be a mild bump, but good profit can be made even with that given the chance."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 20, 2020)

"Jus' mind yer sticky fingers, yer Prissiness" Jinzo remarking in passing, pouring himself some more wine.

"Perhaps ye' an' yer guild faction could look int' recyclin' an' th' reclamation o' materials. Seems t' me that's most folks ain't too knowledgable 'bout such things, Guildmaster."

(I can't ask _all _the questions. )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2020)

"I try to stick to investment opportunities, guilds that try to branch out too much tend to expose weaknesses.  But if you hear about an appropriate lead I would be interested in hearing it."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2020)

Does Highness get any sense of the Guildmaster hiding anything?
Sense Motive
1d20+6
13+6 = 19

Highness sniffed at Jinzo-Bozo's remark, "My fingers are NOT Sticky. I have no idea what you do with yours but I'm sure it is quite disgusting."

"Blue, do you have any thought on this?" She asked the easily forgettable guest. She was far too docile for her liking - something was definitely up, though she loathed to admit that Bozo had been on to something.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2020)

Blue looks up at the guildmaster who nods and says "if you have anything relevant to add, please do."

She thinks a moment, "no, not particularly.  I've never met this gnome, but I've been on missions like this before, most of the time you won't really know what's going on until you get there, or at least others haven't."

The guildmaster shrugs slightly, "actually I was going to suggest Blue accompany you.  I don't think things will go wrong with this but she's reasonably good at navigating trouble if something does come up."



Vergil said:


> Does Highness get any sense of the Guildmaster hiding anything?
> Sense Motive
> 1d20+6
> 13+6 = 19



He doesn't seem like he's been dishonest with anything.  There is a feeling he's appraising you though, probably interested in how you approach this task.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 20, 2020)

"May'haps we should discuss somethin' after our current agreement's all good an' settled. Mind ya', I'm not claimin' t' be an expert on th' matter m'self."

Cocking an eyebrow at Highness' remark, Jinzo quickly empties his glass. "Mhmhm, m'work does indeed get m'hands dirty. By th' way, y'got some soup dribble on yer chin."

He chuckles, gesturing to the corresponding spot on his own chin.

Jinzo still feels as though something isn't completely on the up-and-up...

*Perception*
1d20+4
15 + 4 = 19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Jinzo still feels as though something isn't completely on the up-and-up...
> 
> *Perception*
> 1d20+4
> 15 + 4 = 19



From a perception standpoint (what you can observe) there's not a lot to say.  The room is a little over-done, but it's the sort of room that's set up to impress so that's probably by design.  Everything looks more or less like you might imagine such a meeting to look like.

Nothing about the guildmaster seems to look suspicious.  And visually, other than her smile being always "on," nothing seems wrong with Blue, at least from an appearance standpoint.

From a sense motive standpoint the guildmaster seems honest, at least so far as he's not lying about anything.  He does seem to be testing the party to a degree but to what purpose Jinzo can't really say.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2020)

The guildmaster rises, speading, "if there's nothing else I'll leave you to it.  Blue, please get changed then accompany them.  Be sure to be on your best behavior for our guests."  With that said the man leaves the room.

Blue rises a moment later and leaves the room, she returns after a few minutes wearing clothing of the same style but in good repair.

((If you want to chat or plan feel free to, if you want to head to the gnome, that's fine, if you have other things you'd like to do first that should be game too.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2020)

"So, Blue...tell me about yourself. Id like to know more about the people i am working with. "
She eyes Jinzo and mutters, "most of the time.:


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2020)

"Hmm, where to begin?"  Her smile is fixed but in this case her eyes seem unreadable.  "Professionally I am a fairly recent acquisition of Master Thane's service.  He's sent me on a handful of these 'trial runs,' some go well, some don't.  I also take care of various odds and ends as needed."

Her fingers brush against the pale bird-shaped birthmark on her chest and continues, "I was claimed at birth by the Mother of the Elements, though I must admit the skills I have managed to build since then are marginal.  But my path was set for me from birth, so I suppose that is something more than many get."  Her eyes have a somewhat pained look at the last, despite the fixed smile.

"I don't get out much socially, my various duties tend to keep me quite busy, I'm sure you can understand."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2020)

Highness regarded Blue as she spoke. The way she did everything was just...wrong. Perhaps as if she had difficulty knowing how to ...people. Highness spoke carefully,  wary of touching on a sensitive topic. Tact was a strong suit of hers.

"Youre not human are you? I
You are doing admirably with the whole.....trying thing...but,  well..." shefloundered, trying to describe what was wrong,  "this is what your smile looks like."

Highness put on her fakest smile. One she reserved for people to let them know she was quite upset but would address it with them later. Using violence. 

"You see? Now if you show less teeth here and try and think of a happy place, then you will be much more believable." Highness said, unsure why she was being so forthright. That blank stare....she had seen it in the Burrows too often, from children that should never have to wear it. She too had worn it and in her more melancholic moments it would slide on to her face, like like darkness after sunset.  she felt it coming on, and she she raised her chin and 'switched off' the unpleasant feeling.

"Sometimes you have to push down the unpleasantness,  like a rat burger that doesnt quite go down right."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2020)

Blue blinks.

She blinks again.

"Well, I suppose I will keep your suggestions in mind, if the situation comes up."  Her eyes show a mix of confusion and perhaps amusement.  "For now I might suggest you plan your approach for the task at hand?"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2020)

Highness nods to herself satisfied at Blues response. Another life changed and fixed. She was truly a kind and benevolent being.

"Yes, im ready to go. Come now, stiff upper lip, let us deal with this ..... gnome" honestly, she rarely came across non humans for most her life and all of a sudden it had started raining tails and pointy ears.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2020)

Questions resolved, at least for the moment, the group makes their way away from the guild and towards the gnome's workshop.  This path takes them through some of the nicer neighborhoods of the city proper, and some of the more average neighborhoods of the city proper, then into a levitation tube into the second layer of the burrows.

The structures of the burrows are largely carved out of the stone they were dug out of, the gnome's workshop is no exception.  A iron-reinforced wooden door marks the entrance next to a plain sign with "Merrick Inventions" written neatly on it.

Blue steps back to watch the group's approach, eyes looking contemplative.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 23, 2020)

The small alcoves that made up the various shops and market stalls appeared as though they would be incapable if housing more than a few persons, or holding more than perhaps a lodging room's worth of possessions - but if one listened closely enough, from inside some of these burrows came enough chatter that might indicate 7, 8, or more residents. Perhaps one could hear the laughter of children, or the arguing of a rather elderly couple. Almost like rabbits, in a sense of speaking.

"It's really rather int'restin'..." Jinzo wondered aloud upon the small task force stopping in front of their destination. "I've noticed tha' concernin' gnomes n' dwarves, there'te a lotta similarities between th' two o' 'em. They're both rather short, fer starters..." he cracked a quick smirk. "...An' they both seem t' possess an affinity fer th' Earth, use'lly. They don' seem t' get along too well, tho', I've noticed..."

He looked back at his teammates. "Sorry, most o' my customers don' much per'fer ta' chat 'bout th' races...or much else, actually. Is actu'lly really interestin' stuff." He clears his throat as if to stop himself from rambling on. "An inventor, tho'..? Should'a brought somethin' t' write on...an' *with. *Anyways, who'd like t' do the honors?" He asks, motioning towards the door.

But it might be booby-trapped. Or incredibly messy inside. Or the resident might be an angry drunk.

Or there could be a prank in wait, wouldn't that be fun?
*Perception*
1D20 + 4
14 + 4 = 18


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2020)

Jinzo finds no sign of traps on or around the door.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 25, 2020)

“When in doubt,” Leif remarked to Jinzo, careful to enunciate since she wasn’t sure if he was unable to speak the language properly or was just drunk, “it never hurts to ask for _a hand_.”

She chuckled at her own joke then, with a simple motion cast Mage Hand, commanding the magical energies to open the door for her. Leif’s mother always told her that a woman should never open a door for herself. This didn’t count, right?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

The door opens easily and without notable concern.  it reveals a moderately large (by burrow standards) room.  The walls across from the door and to the left are lined with a counters, various metal devices and odd tools.  A gnome is bent over working across from the door, he doesn't seem to even have acknowledged the door has opened.

The wall to the right of the door has a metal frame dominating most of the wall, with wires and hooks hanging off of it.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 25, 2020)

“Knock, knock,” Leif said, rather loudly, as she walked into the small room, before scanning it for anything of interest. 

“We’re sorry for the intrusion but you’re working on something for a mutual acquaintance of ours and we were asked to make sure things are going smoothly.”

Leif will attempt to influence the attitude of the gnome.



Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2020)

Alanthia had been with the group from the start, but she had been extremely quiet until now. Entering the gnome's workshop changes her stoic expression to one of curiosity. She glances at her hawk on her should, Ilin, magically attuning herself to it's eyes.

Perception Alanthia [ d20+3 = 21  (18 + 3) ]

Is there anything she can recognize as dangerous?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Perception Alanthia [ d20+3 = 21 (18 + 3) ]
> 
> Is there anything she can recognize as dangerous?


Not inherently dangerous at least.  Some of the tools would probably do a number on a person if wielded to that fashion but nothing looks specifically designed to be a weapon.

Granted she doesn't really recognize much.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2020)

Alanthia will wait a bit in silence checking the place while Leif does the talking to see if the gnome reacts favorable to their presence.

If he doesn't seem to notice them still, she will clear her throat loudly. _*"EHEM"*_


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2020)

These two newcomers...where did they come from? They're clearly here for the same reason as Jinzo and his two group members. Perhaps they were just unable to make it to the meeting with the Guildmaster earlier? Oh well.

Uttering a quiet sigh, Jinzo steps into the Gnome's workshop; the smell of metal, various cleaning and lubricating chemicals, as well as the slight odor of singed hair lingered about the interior - not to unlike his own shop on an average day, really. Making his way over to one of the display tables, he carefully picks up what looks to be a device with a hand-grip on one end, and a tri-claw on the other. "So a mechanical grapplin' claw? Y' don' r'lly see much o' stuff like this us'lly..." he mutters out loud, carefully turning the device over as he examines it, pausing and setting it back down as to not accidentally trigger it. "O'course, is not like most folk would have much use fer somethin' like this these days."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

((I totally missed Velocity's post, my bad!))

The gnome jumps up at Leif's words and spins around to face the door, almost falling over on the spot.

"Oh, yes!"  The gnome shouts excitedly then calms slightly.  "Volunteers, of course, of course.  For SCIENCE!  Come in, come in.  None of you are allergic to osmium, right?--Never mind, never mind, it probably doesn't matter."  He somehow seems to talk over himself in rapid fast-paced speech.  "What are you waiting for, come in, close the door!"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2020)

Arms crossed, Jinzo was studying a large blueprint that was pinned to one wall that depicted a one- or perhaps two-manned flying vehicle of some design. His head tilts slightly. "Now this's particulr'ly int'restin' - nevermind tha' air travel was really quite frequent back in th' day, accordin' t' th' hist'ry books. Y' even see some o' th' such now, 'tho it's us'lly a more leisure-like pace an' typically used only by th' nobles." he turns to look at the Gnome out of the corner of his eye. "Seein' as how this here paper is rather yellow'd, I assume y' went an' scrapped th' idea?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2020)

Alanthia closes the door and approaches a bit. "We bring a message, sir. From Mr. Thane. He wants a status report...on the project."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

The gnome looks Jinzo up and down considering a moment but continues speaking in a rapid pace while he does, "old ideas, small-thoughts, not worthy of even small scale production, not when there are bigger, better things.  Waste of materials to think about."  He paces back and for a minute then snaps to a halt at Alanthia's words.

"Thane... Thane...  Thane?!?"  He looks at the party with a slightly shocked expression. "I thought you were volunteers?  But Thane sent you?  Professional test subjects!  At last!"

"Development has been far improved, liquification will not be a problem this time, I give you a 98.375% assurance!"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2020)

"Mm. Y'could make it smaller, outfit it with a Surveillance Golem o' some kind an' y'd have yerself a' long-range airborne reconnaissance device." Jinzo trails off, muttering to himself while deep in thought, only to be snapped back to reality upon the word "liquification".

"An' what was tha' 'bout not becoming goo? I admire yer enthusiasm, but we were sent here fer a _invention inspection_, as it were. Worse case, we'd have t' go an' report that y' were unable t' keep up yer end of th' deal..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

The gnome shakes his head quickly, "liquification was solved in prototype 3c, energy flux stabilization was stabilized by a ruthenium catalyst held between nineteen and forty-seven parts per million.  Risk is now well within operational standards for this phase of production."  He pauses, frowns, "inspection, inspection!  No.  volunteers!  Research!  SCIENCE!  We don't have time to write reports on arbitrary deadlines and 'fiscal reports,' 'fiduciary responsibilities,' 'next of kin payments' or any other bureaucratic nonsense."

"Are you here to help or not?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2020)

Suddenly, Alanthia's face changes from worried to... upset. Like he just somehow insulted her. "SIR. I don't think Mr.Thane or..." she points at her guild robes. "The Mending Hand Guild would approve of a 98% chance of liquification. SAFETY FIRST, SIR."

"I would like to help to make sure nothing happens," she crosses her arms.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2020)

Ah right, that's probably why. Both Gnomes and Dwarves are far too stubborn when it comes to their craft and resource acquisitions, and given that the two have similar tendencies, they usually end up at each other's _beards_ over even the slightest provocation from one or the other.

"Merrick, was it? I hate t' be th' one t' hafta go an' do this - bein' tha' it'd make me soun' like a common thug n' all, but..." He makes his way over to the seemingly hyper-active gnome, wearing a slight smile that wasn't outright intimidating but rather just a tad unsettling. "Y' do realize that yer benefactor expects to be kept 'in th' loop' in some sort o' some timely manner. An' if yer makin' the completely voluntary decision t' leave 'im in the dark about any progress y' might've made, then that's jus' disrespectful towards someone tha' went an' put a lotta trust in y'. _Not t' mention th' financial aid._" Jinzo takes a step back and clears his throat. 

"From my understandin', yer workin' on some sort o' portable energy production/containment unit. An' I just so happen t' be..." he exaggerates a sigh. "...Oh-so lackin' a reliable source o' power fer somethin' I'd hope t' be far more mobile than jus' th' range o' my humble l'il storefront."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

The gnome shakes his head violently again, "nonono, proejctions show less than 2% chance of any liquification.  My calculations suggest that even in the rare cases the overwhelming majority wouldn't notice any loss that occurs."  He begins to pace again muttering, "studies suggest most people don't even know the correct number of kidneys they have, if they lose one or two would they notice?"

"Yes, yes, yes, paperwork in due time.  He provides the money, I do the science, advance society by a thousand years.  That's the arrangement, isn't it easy enough--  The power cells?"  He cuts himself off and looks at Jinzo again.

"This is about the power cells?  Old project, optimized production, boring."  He pauses and looks down, almost seeming to shrink, "ah, um, there might be a problem with that."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2020)

Ah, and there it is. 

"An' jus' how big o' a _problem _are we talkin' 'bout?" Jinzo hoists himself up to sit on a vacant countertop. "Lack o' resources, insufficient energy output, faulty wiring..." he pauses and leans in slightly to look the gnome dead in the eye. Even without saying it, the next was obvious: or complete failure.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2020)

"...Something we can actually help fix?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

A slight heat enters the gnomes voice, "no, no, no.  Cell operation flawless, sustained energy across tier 1 and tier 2 draws.  Production ready for optimization, boring, regulated task to H.E.R.B.I.E. to work on new projects."

"Project: Plotted Oscillation Reticulated Tracing Across Location reached setbacks.  H.E.R.B.I.E. dispatched for testing of prototype 4l, damaged before return phase."  As he babbles his tone is subdued, almost solemn.  "H.E.R.B.I.E.'s core, at least, is still operation, but needs retrieval for repair.  Cell production can begin after that."

"Which happily brings us back to the need for volunteers!"  A grin almost as big as the one on Blue's face spreads across the gnome's.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2020)

"...So y' lost track o' it." Jinzo bluntly summarizes. "So this's now a retrieval mission. Haaaaahh..." He pauses to stretch. "An' which district did it get lost in?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

"Er, um, not 'lost' exactly," the gnome fumbles for his words.  "Inconveniently out of reach.  Prototype locked on fixed target, approximately 1495 miles distance, plus or minus 3%.  Targeting accuracy isn't slated until prototype 19c."  He shakes his head to clear it, "yes, retrieval.  Go get H.E.R.B.I.E., or at least its core, bring it back here, report that cell production will begin within 72 hours.  Thane is happy with the progress, SCIENCE is improved, you all presumably get paid.  Win-win for everyone, yes?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2020)

"I'm sorry... approximately *1495* _miles???"_

"It can't be that far. That would be... out of the Dome?" There's a sudden hint of hesitation in her voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

The gnome stares blankly, "yes, what would be the point of a mass energy expenditure for transportation that is already highly available?  Granted, I _was_ actually trying to access the plane of elemental cheese, but this is a perfectly acceptable secondary result!"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2020)

She chuckles nervously but... he looks quite serious. Her eyes grow large.

No way-

"Can I-... Can I check your notes to go over the-" she stutters trying to keep composure. "That can't-... No one-..."

If allowed she will help to check over any notes he has to calculate the core's location.  ((good night, don't get liquefied!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

The gnome frowns, "no, no.  I have far too much SCIENCE to do at the moment to take on interns.  Perhaps once H.E.R.B.I.E. is back and repaired and processing and I've worked out the current set of bugs in the P.O.R.T.A.L. technology we can discuss the possibility."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2020)

Wait, what was that? Did he just say "plane of elemental _cheese_"?

Jinzo had to cover his mouth to hide the fact that he was grinning like a drunk idiot, which was itself was an attempt to stop himself from bursting out laughing. Yes, let's just chalk this up to being a slip of the tongue.

"A...Anyways, wouldn't y' think that's this'd be somethin' t' report t' th' gov'ment or somethin'? Or at least th' Adventurer's Guild proper?"

Jinzo cast a glance over at the blueprint. " 'Less, o' course. This was completely unauthorized."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2020)

"Who exactly would presume to authorize SCIENCE?"  The gnome says haughtily.  "When I'm successful at extracting the quintessence of cheese the city will be better for it, plus we'll have even more amazing tacos.  But such work takes incredibly amounts of time and money, so until I've perfected it I'll have to deal with what I can get from my lesser endeavors."  He shakes his head sadly looking off into the distance.

"But first things first as they say."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2020)

Another deep breath, this time through a clenched jaw to refrain from breaking out laughing at how hilarious his interjections were.

"Y' _do _realize tha', Cheese Dimension or no, there're steep consequences fer performin' certain _actions _without th' consent o' th' proper groups. Like th' closure o' yer mainstay here, at th' very least." He pauses to think it over for a quick moment. "Was th' Guildmaster who's supportin' ya aware o' yer plans t' send somethin' _outside _th' barrier?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 26, 2020)

While the conversation with the Gnome was going on, Ashe stood in the back, staring menacingly at each person in turn.  The conversation about the elemental plane of cheese caused a short involuntary convulsion, her chest lurching forward as the swarm excited at the idea. 

"While I do agree that performing science without permittance can shorten one's lifespan significantly...if it can benefit the population and awaken them to the infestation, then I say who must be stopped?  Those who look to the future or those who stay in the past." She straightens, shifting her weight against her staff, "The swarm is willing to make the travel."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

"Yes, an' tha' is all well an' fine. But if th' rumors o' what's lurkin' outside th' barrier are t' be believed, then th' general public o' our city would be ill-'quipped t' handle what might come bum-rushin' through an openin'." With a sigh, Jinzo goes back over to the grappling claw he was examining earlier and picks it up again, turning it over in his hands.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 26, 2020)

"Either we die now with the creatures of the Great Rebirth, or we go the way of the elves and inbreed ourselves into nonexistence." A low rumbling laugh pours from Ashe's mask in response to Jinzo's comment, "We should use caution, yes, however, we _must_ have been chosen for a reason aside from disposability."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

"Believe me, I've been gettin' quite antsy bein' cooped up in this massive bowl. But th' thing is..." once again setting down the device into its proper display case, Jinzo strides over to Ashe.

"Every odd moon I've noticed, y' kin hear a dragon's call as it soars o'er this city o' ours. Sounds kinda lonely if I'm bein' honest. Th' point bein', naturally, that this'd mean our _lovely_ domed city is within tha' dragon's domain. Whether this particular feller fancies th' night air, or if we're in th' peripherals o' it's territory...kin y' say with any certainty tha' y' kin handle a dragon?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 26, 2020)

"Can never be sure, but if the tomes from before the Great Rebirth are to believed, it may not be a dragon, perhaps it is but a Kobold on a horn scaring you at night." While expression cannot be seen, her tone implies a teasing to the comment


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2020)

Highness had found a chair and had been doing her best to dust it off before taking a seat and listening to the conversation.  All the gnomes she had known were filthy things, despite the fact that this was the first one highness had met, but it was a disturbing trend for sure.


She followed nothing of the technical garbage spewing from its mouth but at the mention of the possibility of leaving the dome

 "I approve of this cheese place and decree that we should go henceforth." Yes that sounded quite regal, the weight of the situation being somewhat difficult to grasp. Outside the dome? Clearly this gnome was filthy and mad, still best to humor him.

 "What is this herbie thing? If we are to look for it an accurate description would be lovely, assuming you didn't make this whole thing up in order to get us out of your hair and you actually intend to.....liquify us. I don't think I would like being jello."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

"No... no... It should be impossible..." Alanthia keeps muttering to herself, going on through her own calculations.

She turns to the gnome. "How could you have bypassed the barrier? No one in 30,000 years-... and you want us to go look for it? Do you mean you can replicate this effect to send us... out?? Jinzo is right, if we can go and return, then other things might do so as well."  But there's a new spark in her eyes... of possibility.

If they can access new resources... 

"What- what do we need to do to retrieve it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

((Silly mortal need for sleep, so much to respond to...))

"Thane was only interested in the cells," the gnome began, almost dismissively.  "Any other pitches were ignored, he may have money but he doesn't appreciate SCIENCE!"  He shakes his head sadly.  "As to danger, this is mitigated by keeping the P.O.R.T.A.L. closed when not in use.  Long term plans call more traditional defenses, but that's phases off yet."

"H.E.R.B.I.E.," the gnome corrects, "Highly Engineered Robot Built for Industrial Equipment, designed as an all purpose lab assistant.  It is normally about this high," he gestures to a height about 3' off the ground, about on order with his own height.  "Normally bipedal with arms for equipment manipulation.  Currently it is still active, however accumulated damage has rendered it immobile.  If possible I would prefer the entire unit recovered however if this is infeasible he can be rebuilt as long as his core survives."  Looking over the group seemingly judging he quickly appends, "his core is a rough cylinder about this size."  He gestures an approximate 3" wide, 6" long shape in the air.

"Retrieve the core, signal for--"  He cuts off and turns to one of the workbenches, digging through various devices until he comes up with a small box, about 2" by 2" with a single button on it.  Looking over the group he hands it to *dice clatters* Leif as obviously the most trustworthy, "signal for me to open the portal back up, and return.  I can repair H.E.R.B.I.E. and begin production of cores for Thane.  That should satisfy him for now, so I can return to attempting to contact the plane of elemental cheese."

((I'll be AFK for a few hours, will be back late afternoon  ))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

"You have a _*PORTAL*_," Alanthia almost stumbles back, suddenly feeling about to faint.

"You say H.E.R.B.I.E. was damaged? I would assume the undead would attack living beings but not automatons like what I assume H.E.R.B.I.E. is like..."

"But most importantly... Does the portal has a chance of liquefaction?"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2020)

Highness sniffs as she is given the specifics "This is far above what we were expected to do. I would think some additional compensation would be required. "


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2020)

soulnova said:


> "You have a _*PORTAL*_," Alanthia almost stumbles back, suddenly feeling about to faint.
> 
> "You say H.E.R.B.I.E. was damaged? I would assume the undead would attack living beings but not automatons like what I assume H.E.R.B.I.E. is like..."
> 
> "But most importantly... Does the portal has a chance of liquefaction?"



"I think the creature said 2% Jello chance." Highness replied. At least this one was human, being surrounded by these beings made her want to take a bath. Though she had never taken one, normally she just washed herself in the scheduled rain like all the other street rats. But baths did sound rather wonderful 

"I think you would agree that we should let that guildmaster know what is going on so we can secure payment.  Blue, what do you think? "


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Can never be sure, but if the tomes from before the Great Rebirth are to believed, it may not be a dragon, perhaps it is but a Kobold on a horn scaring you at night." While expression cannot be seen, her tone implies a teasing to the comment


"An' there's a right-proper smile from y', fine'lly. ...Pro'bly." He responds with a smile of his own, loosely examining her mask.

He turns to address the group. "Seein' as how we've gotten necessary information 'n _technic'lly _achieved what th' Guildmaster asked o' us, we should also be askin' fer payment fer tha' upfront. An' besides, we're gonna be needin' t' prepare ourselves proper fer this little trek o' ours."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

((Still doing errands, fun of Saturdays.  Posting here real quick to give some things to think about  ))

Blue considers the group with a thoughtful look in her eyes then shrugs slightly.  "In my opinion, which doesn't _really_ matter, you've met the basic requirements for what you were hired for."  The pointed look in her eyes contrasts sharply with the smile on her face, "if you were to go back now, you could report that the cells are currently stalled because an item needed for production is missing."

"Of course, a natural follow-up question will be where the item was last, and what will be required to recover it.  I'm sure that Guildmaster Thane will value that information quite highly."  She lifts one hand up gesturing as if balancing while she speaks, "of course, I'm less sure that he'll want to send a new, and largely untested, group out to recover this and explore the other opportunities it presents."

"On the other hand," she says as she raises the other to mirror the first.  "You could go 'above and beyond' and report that there was a production issue with the missing equipment, but you were able to recover it and everything is set to proceed.  That leaves you far more free with how you would negotiate with any other information you might want to give up.  Assuming you want to at all."  Her melodic tone is clearly plotting.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

"She's right.The guilds will send someone else. They will restrict access to *this*, whatever it is. If we go back now... we won't get another chance," she whispers realizing the implications with the guilds... this could change everything far beyond her dreams. She can't believe she's agreeing to this. Her heart is pounding in her chest. "I... will go..."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2020)

Highness crossed her legs and took on a pensive pose, yes that would make her seem thoughtful.

"I agree. I want to see whats beyond this city. A grand adventure! The first in many lifetimes to vent into that vast unknown. The risk of undead or Jello is minivule compared to the possible rewards." Yes, those were the right words for this. Minivule...minivan...miniscully? "Perhaps i can find an army who will help me overthrow this shambles of leadership and i can take my rightful place as Queen." She hadnt meant to voice the last thought and wasnt aware that she had.

"And if we get stuck in a land of cheese then that is an acceptable way to die."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

Their enthusiasm was infectious, honestly, if not a little naive.

"Well, I see tha' ya'll seem'd t' have made up yer minds, sure 'nuff." Jinzo looks back over at the gnome. "An' this..._portal_ o' yers will drop us off sorta near yer HERBIE, 'r are we gonna hafta go make some kind'f *grand trek* t' retrieve th' goods?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

The gnome nods enthusiastically.  "I haven't changed the targeting settings at all, H.E.R.B.I.E. should be within a mile or so of the portal.  It was running an exploration subroutine when damage occurred.  My signal indicates it is North of the portal, that should get you very close!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

Miwako must have been more inconspicuous than she thought. For no one to talk to the six foot tall, horned woman in the room was quite the unusual feat, especially if she went this long. She would have been satisfied to remain silent and pass the rest of this mission without a word passing through her lips, mercenary work tended not to involve a lot of talking, but there was something about the things this gnome was saying. 

_Outside of the Last City? 
_
There was no outside, not for those who wanted to remain alive. _Maybe at last she could die with honor.
_
She touches the hilt of the sheathed blade at her hip, turning slowly to face where the gnome has walked to and steadying it with a kind of care typically reserved for an elderly family member. It took some care to move in this cramped space with so many people.

Before she speaks, she pushes the lavender hair out of her face (though it falls right back into the same position. "So, we are to leave The Last City. And you suspect that we will be able to do this and come back in one piece?" She asked the gnome. 

"Then we are the first?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

"The first. The last," her eyes were distant and she had a fixed frown. "I... I need to know the Exploration Subroutine, what parameters did it have? We need to know the direction it took. Will be able to track it down? Did it leave some kind of trail?" she gulped, taking out a small notebook, and start to write down


She turned to Blue. "Would you stay? In case someone has to report back if we don't make it back?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

The gnome enthusiastically responds to the horned woman, "yes, if you do you will be the first to return!"

((Sorry, couldn't help myself))

"It was a standard circular mapping and pathing algorithm.  It had made circuits to a radius nearing a mile when damage first occurred, it's moved a bit since then but diagnostics report it is no longer capable of movement.  Hypothesis is it was moved after the damage, perhaps a salvage operation?  Minor other damage was reported shortly after the first, but it has been stable for some time after that now."

Blue purses her lips, a fairly odd look with the ever-present smile on her face.  "my instructions were to 'accompany you.'  Guildmaster Thane didn't exactly specify how long I should accompany you.  He probably _meant_ this entire mission, though I suppose he didn't _say_ that."  Her tone is clearly amused with the idea.

"I'll grant I don't have any more of an idea what you'll encounter 'outside' than you do, but I do have some talent at healing.  That might not be something you want to leave behind."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

"I see..." Alanthia writes down the details.

She looks up to Blue. "Oh I believe that could come in handy with all the undead outside... uhmm..."  she tries to remember what else should they be prepared against undead.

K. Religion 



(( gonna go with the basics at least))

_"Uhm... ok... blades against the zombies... bludgeon against the skeletons... magic against the ethereal ones... I think we got all that? what else, what else..." _ she mutters.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

soulnova said:


> (( gonna go with the basics at least))


Yeah, it's fair to assume she knows the common traits of undead.

I am going to give a quick OOC disclaimer that there will be many things (some undead included) outside of the city that knowledge checks (or reading entries in the bestiary) may not appropriately reflect.  But you'll figure that stuff out as we go along


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

"Only 'bout a miles'-worth, huh..?" Glancing around the workshop as he considered the necessities, the emergency necessities, and so on, Jinzo arrived to one thought: "Surely y' have some spare protos' of tha' power cell lyin' 'bout. T'Wouldn't have t' be 'nythin' _too _impressive, jus' enough fer...a _test drive _ther'n'back. If'n y' don' mind m' asking" he starts, focusing back on the Gnome. "An' ye'd be gettin' rid o' somethin' takin' up space otherwise better used."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

The gnome searches through a pile of junk parts and pulls two cylinders, one smaller one about 2" long and 1" across, one larger one about 7" and 3" across.  He then eyes Jinzo a little suspiciously.  "These are my prototypes for the tier-1 and tier-2 cells.  The tier-1 is a little flaky in this version, can't maintain a sustained draw, but for bursts it works okay.  The tier-2 can provide a sustained current but obviously is less portable.  I don't however have anything designed to use them with so I'm curious why you're interested?"

((If you guys are ready to move on just let me know  ))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2020)

((Ready))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

((Ready))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

Jinzo takes the larger unit under his arm, simply holding onto the smaller unit. "Jus' somethin' I've been workin' on fer th' past while. I figure I could make th' smaller one t' emit a discharge if trigg'r'd properly." 

He gives a wide, sincere smile, stopping himself partway from bowing towards the gnome, immediately extending his hand out. "Thank y' v'ry much, truly."

(Should I use Craft skill here? Or would that not be applicable for this?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

((You can make a craft check, sure.  It's _basically_ a battery, it's probably possible to rig it to explode kinda like a grenade but you'd need to build an actual device if you wanted to make some sort of energy weapon.  The latter would take some time,and materials, assuming it's possible at all.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

The gnome shrugs and hands over the cell and then sets to work on the arch dominating the wall to the right from the door.  He attaches various components to it, and a number of other cells similar to the ones offered to Jinzo.  After about a minute of work, seven points of glowing light appear along different points on the arch.  The gnome _rapidly_ scoots back from the arch just before white bolts of electricity shoot from the points of light to the center of the arch.

The electricity crackles, and there's a distinct taste of copper in the air as current flows.  The center of the archway begins to glow white and over the profess of a few minutes most of the arch is filled with what appears to be brilliant, incandescent light.  There's the faintest scent of something burning and the temperature in the room has gone up a few degrees, but other than the initial jump backwards the gnome doesn't seem concerned.

"Okay," he says with only the slightest hint of hesitation.  "Who's first?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

Can Alanthia understand somewhat how this is working? Is it safe to cross?

Arcana


Spellcraft


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

Jinzo steps on front of the portal, facing the group.

"I realize tha' ya'll are a great mite excited by th' prospect o' all o' this. But even a small expedition like this'un here requires proper preparation, nevermind tha' we'd be _headed outside._ What say ya'll tha' we reconvene here in 'bout an' hour 'r two? I'm sure some of ya would like t' at least put on somethin' more 'propriate fer somethin' like this." He eyes Highness in particular. "...'N less vulnerable."

(I was just thinking like something like a taser, but the future is now, I guess. )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Can Alanthia understand somewhat how this is working? Is it safe to cross?


It's not magical in nature, she's sure of that.  That's about all she can really tell.

Magic seems like it could theoretically reproduce the effect, but she'd need to better understand what exactly is going on to even speculate as to how.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

"I don't have anything else that I could bring that would help. Not enough money either. We are a group of a relatively good size... we should be fine... Lief has the button to come back so if things look bad, I agree we should retreat..."

She looks at the others... she wants to cross, but she certainly would like to wait what happens when someone crosses, at least from this side.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

Without hesitation or a word to anyone else about whether or not she should Miwako crosses through the portal, making sure that here's clearance for her horns up top and her sword at her side.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 26, 2020)

Ashe steps forward, the click of her staff coming to rest, "We will return with H.E.R.B.I.E..  The infestation grows and the swarm grows hungry." She shifts her backpack, lights her lantern, and steps through the portal.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2020)

If there's no obvious vaporization she steps behind Miwako with her eyes closed. _"Not the Elemental Plane of Cheese, not the Elemental Plane of Che-" _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2020)

It doesn't hurt, passing on through, just one step is on the stone floor of the gnome's workshop and the next is dirt and soft grass.

The first sensation to strike is the light, the sun seems slightly brighter, the colors slightly more vivid, more alive.  Almost at the same time the sense of smell is overwhelmed with an damp earthen smell that's unlike anything in Aurum, even in the Grove.  It brings with it a chill in the air, not fully cold, but a sharp contrast to the burrows.  And the sound, the dull roar of commotion that's nearly always present in the tight confines of the burrows is replaced with different, softer sounds.  Wind in branches, chirps of insects, even the call of some sort of bird in the distance.

As the moment of sensory-vertigo passes, the area comes into clearer view.  While the name is probably unknown, the group finds themselves on a fairly flat portion of mountain, above the timberline but still with infrequent trees and shrubs.  North will actually take them down the slope, which is fairly gentle for now though the trees will get more frequent as they travel.

Once the last member of the group has stepped through the portal, the glowing white disk closes, leaving no sign it was ever even there.

Blue, who was among the last through, collapses to the ground upon her arrival.  She twitches slightly mumbling, "too much-- it's-- no--."  After a moment she calms and pull herself to her feet looking slightly pale but otherwise unaffected.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

Moving over to the side and watching as the others bravely; or perhaps hastily; stepped thru the portal, Jinzo was soon left alone with the eccentric gnome inventor in an awkward silence.

"My my my. T'would seem tha' I've been outnumbered yet again, yeh?" With a quiet, amused sigh he steps in front of the portal. But before he passes through it, he turns to the gnome. "By th' way, I want y' t' wrap up tha' grapplin' claw o' yers fer when I get back, y' got it? Not even time t' spare t' buy a torch?""


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2020)

Alanthia stumbles back a few steps, her hawk familiar gives a loud alarmed screech a bit alarmed. She covers her eyes with her arm, because of the sensory overload... 

She looks down at herself nervously to make sure she's not missing anything. *phew* And then... she sees the trees. Her eyes widen. "OH"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2020)

There's a soft click as Miwako steps out of the portal and begins to pull her katana from its habaki. She gets the blade just about to the halfway point before she actually has time to survey her surroundings. The one thing that she couldn't have expected was that it would be so deafeningly quiet. She slid the katana back into its normal resting place.

14
*A roll to just survey the area. *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 27, 2020)

The light felt foreign to the tiefling, her stomach churning with the anxiety that she had forced down before.  Everything so new, unknown and full of life, she couldn't help her reflex, she gagged, grabbing her staff with her tail she struggles to open the port before her rat familiar drops with a moist splat out of her mouth with her coughing.  This was not the infestation she expected to find on the other side of the dome, frankly, it was the opposite.  Grabbing the now screeching Nibbles to gulp him down again before Alanthia's hawk got any ideas, she watches the others, uncertain if she wanted to comment on her dissatisfaction, or if she wanted to just gaze in wonder.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> 14
> *A roll to just survey the area. *


Nothing in particular stands out other than the flavor text.  No sign of obvious threats at the moment.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2020)

"My, y' dun' seem t' be acclimatin' t' this too well~" Jinzo chirps almost too enthusiastically over Blue, pausing to take a deep inhale of the mountain air. "Tis strange, feels almost right t' me."

He glances back where the portal was previously. "Is closed, ain't it?" He asks almost cautiously, glancing around a few times. "Well...good."

Inhaling smoothly and then immediately exhaling sharply, there is a slight, almost shimmering disturbance about Jinzo. Five clearly well-cared-for fox tails just sprout into existence - each individual tail swaying every-which-way as if they each had a mind if their own, before all falling into a smooth, synchronous motion. At the same time a pair of large ears appear atop his head, twitching this way and that to take in the new sounds. 
*Perception Roll*
1D20 + 4
16 + 4 = 20 
(Eyyy. )

Undoing his workman's ponytail, he stretches himself out fully - arms, legs and tails alike.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2020)

Ilin, her hawk, seems to suddenly start chirping and jumping from one shoulder to the other. "Ok, ok, look around for undead... the ugly things..." 

Ilin will give a quick flight around to scout the immediate area from above. 
Ilin Perception


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> *Perception Roll*
> 1D20 + 4
> 16 + 4 = 20


There's a lot of _different_ sights and sounds here, but nothing seems inherently dangerous to Jinzo.



soulnova said:


> Ilin Perception


((+16 at level 1?  That's hella broken))
Ilin is very confused by this sudden change, the sense of which washes over the empathic link.  None-the-less he(?) flies off to scout the immediate area.  There's no sense of anger or fear which probably indicates that he doesn't see anything of concern when he reports back.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2020)

(( Hawks have a +14 in daylight, +2 alertness ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2020)

Miwako shambled forward, but it was a struggle to take everything in. There were so many sounds, smells, and sights that flooded over her all at once. The world outside should have been still and death and emptiness. This was entirely the opposite of what she ever expected. She gathered herself, turning to speak to the others.

"What we're looking for," Miwako said. She wasn't even quite sure that she understood what that was, but she didn't really need to to pick it up and carry it back to a place. "...it should be nearby, correct?" Her voice was much smaller that it seemed like it should have been for coming out of a woman of her stature.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2020)

Highness being the last to go through was a brilliant tactical ploy, let the peasants engage the hordes of undead or sentient cheese. She then thinks of something brilliant but before she steps through she addresses the gnome.

 "When I become Queen, you shall be knighted." She said in her most regal tone.

She stepped through the portal holding her royal sap, knowing for certain that she would not be harmed, as she had not fulfilled her destiny. She would not allow it.

The light was blinding, her stomach lurched, her head spun but she maintained her footing and took a deep breath, not even taking time to look around.

 "I, Highness the first, claim these lands, it's people and everything else to be mine. I am the rightful ruler and all shall henceforth be subject to my every want and desire." She kinda made that up and realized that she needed a better proclamation. "You may swear feebly to me."

 " Wait, no fealby? Feel the tea. Yes you may swear that you will feel the tea to me. " she said confidently. Tea was posh.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2020)

"Accordin' t' Merrick, it was damaged n' then moved from where it fell. So we should be keepin' a lookout fer anythin' tha' might be hostile lookin'." 

Despite his earlier boasting, Jinzo was indeed also feeling the effects of _sudden portal travel_. Not just from the instantaneous movement across a vast distance of space, but from the sheer reality of it all. A lush mountain prairie? A vibrant timberline? A blue sky with white clouds? A crisp breeze even? Admittedly even after 30000 years or so after the world-ending cataclysm, one might assume that the outside world would regain some semblance of its prior normality, but this was a stark contrast to what people were taught.

Even though it looked as though he was effortlessly keeping himself upright, his lightly bobbing head and unfocused gaze betrayed his enthusiasm. That, and the five tails pressed firmly against the grassy ground beneath him keeping him upright.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2020)

Miwako sighed. "It doesn't make sense. The undead I have seen have not been able to do much when not being controlled or ordered. They either stand perfectly still or brazenly attack the nearest live target. Why would they move something like this or even pay it attention?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2020)

"D'ya truly believe tha' there's only th' ravenous unlivin' stalkin' 'bout, if even *that*? Jus' look 'round ya. Quite tha' stark contrast t' th'drought-ridden wasteland tha' we been taught 'bout since we were young'ns." With a quick grunt, he uprights himself fully onto his feet. "Wouldn' be too shocked if there're other folk out here tha' actually survived all this time."

_Other folk_, huh? Perhaps, by any stroke of luck, some of his own kin had survived all this time outside the Barrier'd City. For one reason or another, the existence of his race and culture had been all but erased from public knowledge - aside from just the barest historical records of the traditions, political nuances, and religious practices, and a handful of physiology scrawlings. Of course, given the secrecy the remaining handful of his kind tend to keep about themselves, it would seem that his race would truly die out in due time.

_Secrecy_, though. He glances at the group of women around him. Well, it's fine, just this one time. Due to the sheer scarcity of information, the vast majority of the city's population haven't even heard of what a Kitsune is, much less recognize what one actually looks like. So even if one of his group members realizes what he is, it'd be all too likely that no-one would take their claims seriously.

Ah, the bittersweet blessings of being a member of a dead breed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2020)

Blue seems oddly subdued and takes a few minutes to acknowledge she was addressed, "I'm fine, I think.  Just a little disoriented."  She pauses and shakes her head to clear it, looking slightly more focused after.  "I don't know really how to explain it.  I should be fine."

She looks around in general, then towards the North, "should we get moving?  Feels kind of exposed here, not that I'm not used to looking exposed."  There's a slight acidity at the last bit.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2020)

There was no dome over her head. She was... speechless. She stared at the sky in shock... the CLOUDS. After a bit Ilin reported back to her.


"Seems like no undead close by..." she whispers to the others. "HERBIE is supposedly located a mile from here, the exploring subroutine said it was circling, mapping the area... there must be tracks..." She looked around for any obvious signs of a trail left behind by the robot.

Alanthia Perception


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2020)

There are some scrapes on the ground that appear pretty unnatural in origin.  Alanthia doesn't really have the skills to follow them, but presumably as long as they keep seeing them they can know they're on the right track.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2020)

"Ok. Ilin might be able to be on the look out, but for this..." she will point them at the path. "...I would feel better if someone else with better eyes is on point leading the way."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2020)

Blue draws out a slender staff and holds it loosely in her slender arms.  "I suppose I can take point," her melodic voice is still slightly hesitant.  "My senses are usually sharp, there's just so much going on here.  I'm light on my feet too, if problems come up."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2020)

"Yes, we should hang back a bit... keep our distance if anything shows up..." she says as she nervously starts writing down a report  about the place they appeared in and describe the immediate area as they walks. If she has a chance, she will grab twigs of trees she doesn't recognize from the city. _"Evidence, evidence..."_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2020)

The trees in the area are evergreen trees.  They're different than the ones in the grove in the city, but probably related to spruce trees by appearance.

Blue starts off to the North headed down into the deeper forested area.  She's fast on her feet and frequently has to slow for the party to keep up (her base movement is 40' from Travel domain's boost).  The travel down into the woods is fairly easy, though the trip back will probably burn.  Occasionally small animals dart away at the party's approach, it's difficult to get a good look at them, but they appear to be rat-like, though probably a foot long.  Whatever they are they don't seem keen to be around the party.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2020)

"Wonder if any o' those'd be safe t' eat..." Jinzo mutters, eyeing the _mystery rodents_ scattering into the bushes and undergrowth.

As the group continued making their way down the mountain slope, he swings his backpack around to his front - the weight of its contents cause him to stumble forward a few steps - and removes a *sickle* and *five kunai* from a small side pouch, and hitches them in the holsters of his *Artisan's outfit* that would otherwise hold the appropriate tools of his profession; he also takes out his *Reinforced Scarf* and wraps it about his neck - not just as a precautionary measure, but...well, it was rather brisk at this altitude after all. 

(I'd imagine this'd count towards "non-provocative weapon drawing" or something similar?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> (I'd imagine this'd count towards "non-provocative weapon drawing" or something similar?)


If the rat-like-things find it provoking, they don't say anything.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> If the rat-like-things find it provoking, they don't say anything.


(*snort* Meal time. )


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2020)

Alanthia grabs as many different leaves as she can while advancing to catalog later. "I mean, as long as they are not rotting... I don't think there will be a problem. Unless you are a bad cook"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2020)

"Would y' like t' catch'un so y'kin study it more proper? If word o' th' _outside _spreads 'round, it'd be important t' know what y' can'n'can't eat. Not t' mention jus' havin' a rough idea o' th' wildlife about." Jinzo eyes Alanthia's hawk companion. "I reckon yer raptor there'd be a better pick fer huntin' rodents, tho'."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2020)

"Rats are actually quite good, sometimes we'd be lucky enough to get some cheese and we could make a cheesy rat skewer with some bread." Highness said, her air of royalty disappearing as her passion of food came out.

"Hey Blue, what was in that soup? I'd love to be able to make that! It was sooo delicious!!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2020)

Blue turns back to answer then suddenly twists and dives to her right in a roll, a split second something drops from a tree to the spot she occupied a moment before.  At first it looks like foot-long chunks of branch but the "chunks" stand up on tiny legs and hiss at Blue.  She levels her staff defensively between them and her only for two somethings to shoot out of the tree at her.  She shuffles back on the balls of her feet judicially avoiding them.  Looking up two of the rat-like creatures are clinging to branches in the tree with what appears to be quills protruding form their mouths.

*Combat*:
Apparent opponents:
2x "barkskin" rats(?)
2x "quill" rats(?)

Blue and the rats are all about 50' ahead of the rest of the party.  The "barkskin" rats are on the ground next to her, the "quill" rats in the tree about 15' above her  (will take ranged attacks, climb checks, or the ability to fly or levitate to engage them).

Since this is our first combat let's just do a single round of actions.  Please give me an initiative check (d20+your initiative) and then whatever attack or action you're going to take (at this level the options are pretty much charge and make a melee attack, move up to 30' and make a ranged attack or move up to 30' and cast a spell).


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2020)

"Oh Illin it's used to eat the mice from the Grove or at the Lib-"

Initiative


Round 1
Alanthia gasps, reacting on instinct. A spear of magical wood appears on her hand, her mind suddenly running quickly calculations of angle, speed, air resistance... and the spear bolts from her hand towards the closest Quill Rat.



She stays in her place. _What the hell is that??_


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2020)

Initiative:


Action:
Aim at the biggest rat with Magic Missile for 

“Oh great,” Leif sighed, “_vermin_. I’ll probably catch something if I let them touch me. So I’d best make sure they will never want to.”


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2020)

"Seems tha' I certainly picked a fortunate time t' arm m'self."
*
Round 1:
Initiative Roll*

(SSshhhhhhh...)

Fumbling a bit from the sheer excitement of this whole situation - earlier this day Jinzo was just reviewing his repair/refurbishing quotas and the necessary materials, and now he was engaged in actual combat...merely against _rodents of unusual size_, but combat none-the-less.

After regaining his composure, Jinzo removes a *Guardian Drone *from his still-open backpack and presses a small button on its underside, with a resounding series of "clicks", the small automaton springs to life, flitting about Jinzo protectively as he moves forward, effectively closing the distance between himself and the irate rat bunch by half, though still well behind Blue, and out of immediate range of the grounded Barkskins.
*
Standard Move Action: 50' --> 25'
Guardian Drone: Defensive
*
(So I cast the Drone, then moved. I think this is allowed if I'm reading it correctly.  I'm not sure on-hand what my speed is. Gimme the stats for that.)


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2020)

Initiative 

1d20+3
16+3 = 19

"By order of the queen i command you creatures to stand down!" She stamps her foot and yells

She stabs daggers at a creature.

(Two weapons fighting)
1d20+1
10+3 = 13

1d20+1
13+1 = 14


Dmg

1d4-1
4-1 = 3

1d4-1
4-1 = 3

((Been a while so i probably messed that up))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2020)

*Miwako Initiative: 
13
*

*HP:* 13/ 13   |  *AC:* 18   |   *FORT:* 5 | *REF:* 4 | *WILL:* 1​Miwako strolled forward, tugging at the sleeves of her haori coat until she could shrug the rest of the way out of it. She tossed it off the the side to let it rest on a particularly high standing rock. She grasps the hilt of her sword in one hand, grabbing the saya in the other so as to easily draw it. She brought the hilt to a rest against her right thigh, holding the blade parallel to the ground with her left hand's thumb resting atop the mune.

*"I detest doing harm to innocent creatures, perhaps we could attempt to frighten them. They must not be used to people," *Miwako said in the same airy tone with which she had said everything else thus far.

Miwako is concerned with simply murdering animals in the wild, but she is also not cautious about being attacked. Animals spread disease in the city, something she has seen before and she doesn't feel like it would be productive to spend this job vomiting or dizzy. If they advance in a threatening manner or attack then she will attack.

*Attack with Katana, two-handed:*
11
*Damage: 
10*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2020)

"My apologies young ones, " While she was hoping not having to hurt the rats, Ashe swings at them with her staff if they get close. 

Initiative()
Roll(1d20)+3:
1,+3
Total:4
Swing
Roll(1d20)+1:
9,+1
Total:10
damage
Roll(1d6)+1:
3,+1
Total:4


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2020)

*Round 1:*
One of the tree-bound rats spits a quill at Blue who, now wary, easily sidesteps it.  After spitting the quill it starts to grow a new one out of its mouth immediately, apparently "reloading" for it's next attack.  Blue adopts a fully defensive stance with her staff, feet wide and her center low for quick movements.  While the rats watch this Highness is able to charge up to flank one of the bark-covered rats.  The woody skin puts up unusual resistance to her dagger, but she forces the attack through and skewers the rat.

Leif and Alantha summon magics in a snap.  Leif's magic missile streaks at the other bark-covered rat and sends it tumbling to lay still.  Alantha fires her wooden spear into the tree's foilage, but the shot goes wide and sails harmlessly past the rats there.  The rat she was shooting at twitches for a moment, as if in pain, and the quill retracts from its mouth, it then leaps from the tree, it spreads arms and legs and shows flaps of skin that it uses for an awkward but reasonable glide.  A moment later the other tree-bound rat repeats the process, apparently fleeing.

Blue keeps a wary eye on the fleeing rats but doesn't move to pursue them.


*Spoiler*: _mechanical differences from actions_ 




Highness needed to charge, so she only got one attack this round.  But charging (+2) and flanking (+2) gave her bonuses not included on her roll and flanking enabled a sneak attack.

As combat was winding down when Jinzo's initiative came up, I made the call that he wouldn't waste his prototype.  If he really wants to use it to show off he can, it wouldn't have any difference though.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2020)

“Congratulations Alantha,” Leif grinned with a gentle nudge and a wink, “I think your impeccable aim scared them off.”

Walking over to the rat she killed, Leif lifts it by the tail with Mage Hand (maybe she’s a germaphobe) and offers it to the party. “If you want to eat this one, be my guest. I think I’ll find a nice leaf to chew on.”


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2020)

Her jaw tenses... with her face turning a shade of red. "Great..."

She takes a deep breath and moves closer to investigate the corpses.

((Ill roll Naturein a bit. I'm on my phone))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2020)

Knowledge Nature...


Knowledge Arcana



Are they... magically mutated? Evolved? 

But most importantly... are they edible??


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 28, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Knowledge Nature...
> 
> 
> Knowledge Arcana
> ...



Alanthia dissects and examines one of the creatures.  By all appearances the bark-like coating is actual tree-bark, the flesh simply blends into the bark coating at the surface layer.  It obviously provides some level of natural protection to the creature, but it seems decidedly unnatural.

Internally the muscular-skeletal system seems slightly simplified from other creatures.  Between this, the observations during the battle, and a few hunches her best guess is that they have some sort of magical ability to transform, probably to optimize for whatever task they have at hand, though it would take a lot more study to confirm this or what limits they might have.

Magical guesswork aside the meat appears to be normal enough.  The overall health of the creature is low by the standards of city-rat but she doesn't see anything that makes her think it would be inherently poisonous.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2020)

Ashe sighs, "Return to the rot, young ones." Her stance straightens, "Rats are extremely clean creatures, its the filth of society that brings the fleas to fill all with disease.  These were likely no more dangerous than the Dregs."  She turns to look in the direction they were traveling, "However, the swarm reminds us that rats are social creatures, and because the quilled ones retreated we must be more careful.  They will return to the nest and warn the others."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2020)

"It seems they are not as healthy as the one in the city actually. I'm still not sure if it's because of lack of food or general sickness... but maybe it was eating remains of undead? Not the best nourishment I presume..." she jots down on her journal. 

Alanthia nods to Ashe. "Then we should move quickly. I'm starting to think maybe one of these animals dragged HERBIE to it's nest thinking it was a meal..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2020)

"Yes, would not surprise us." She nods back at Alanthia, "Keep moving, find HERBIE, but stay vigilant."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 28, 2020)

"I per'fer 'to the Earth', m'self." Jinzo remarks having overheard Ashe, actually enunciating the bit properly. "Well, lucky fer me, this'un wasn't damaged none." Taking hold of the airborne drone, Jinzo deactivates it; with another series of clicks, the automaton collapses into a somewhat more compact form; and returns it to his backpack.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 28, 2020)

Highness looks at Jinzo,

"You have... a lot of those flying things" she asks thoughtfully, "how many can you control at one time?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 28, 2020)

((That is actually a very good question, @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle

Swarm of bug-bot Guardian Drones when? ...I say that as a joke but that's actually an interesting idea. ))
"Eh?" Jinzo looks at highness with a somewhat-subdued amused look on his face, one of his ears twitching. "Well, since y'were so polite in askin'; I've actually _built_ quite a few o'em, but given tha' th' folk back'n th' city wouldn't much 'preciate a feller walkin' 'round wit'a swarm followin' close behind..." He pauses, as if to seriously consider the thought. "...*That*, an' there was ne'er r'lly a necessity t' _try _'n control more'n one at once..." He pauses again. "...Can't r'lly say fer sure. Definitely not a hornet nest-worth, tho'." He chuckles a bit at the thought.

"Anyways, this'un here" he continues, motioning towards his backpack. "Is actually th' more mobile make. The one'r'two before it...well, they're capable of vertical movement, sure'nuff."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 28, 2020)

"Hm, thats rather impressive.  would you, given enough time and resources,  be able to create an army out of them, to hypodermically, take over a city?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 28, 2020)

Jinzo cocks an eyebrow at her question, ignoring her verbal flub. "While I do enjoy waxin' philosophical here'n'there, tha' would require a massive concerted effort n' acquisition n' sharin' o' th' proper resources 'n techniques t' make somethin' like this'ere *that *viable. An' for a city proper, well...that'd require a mite-ton-'r-two o' resources we simply don't have at our disposal, now do we?" He smiles. " 'Sides, yer fergettin' one very important thing: I ain't a factory. I work out'a a pawn shop."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2020)

"Details! As long as I know that there is something to achieve I shall achieve it." Her eyes light up, "A factory, churning out thousands of...autobatons? Fighting besides Mercenaries, a thieves guild and a whole back line of magic users. Any leader would tremble! And they shall all be under my banner!"

She paused.

"I don't have a banner! How could I have been so careless? I need one immediately. This will require some thought....Alert me if you need someone stabbed in the back or something."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

"Listen, I don't know what kind of noble you are, but... as far as I understand no other city even before the End of Days, was as old as Aurum is. I don't think there were even kingdoms that lasted this long. We can improve it (we totally should), but I don't think a coup would work in your favor," Alanthia says while still writing in her journal as they advance. "If the portals work... carving out your own kingdom from here might be the way to go."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

"_Eh-hmm_. While I kin cert'nly 'preciate yer enthusiasm; if I'm not mistaken, ain't yer merry band o' thieves mostly children, if maybe a few young adults? Hardly th' type t' be toughin' it out in a completely new world. Tha' bein' said, y' shouldn't go tendin' t' th' sheep while th' hen house is wide open, a fox could sneak in." He finishes with a toothy grin, before breaking out into a laugh.

"Sorry, m' mother always used t' make terrible jokes like tha'."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2020)

"Hmph. A kingdom that has stood that long needs to fall. Corruption and decay are in its walls." Highness's face looks disgusted, "A kingdom that lets children die on the street through hunger or disease or simply murdered for fun.Its been this way for decades..."

She breathes in and regains her control, "I shall rebuild it from the ground up. Perhaps though I can use this Kingdom of mine to attack Aurum..."

"Lets find this Herbie thing and collect our gold."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 29, 2020)

With Jinzo's words a plume of smoke escapes Ashe's mask. But the laugh that breaks cuts short as she listens to Highness's words.  "What is a Kingdom with no king?  Aurum is what it is.  A vile corpse of what it once was, pustules of rebellion marred its underbelly, but for what?  Children to die of hunger, thirst, disease and the abhorrent truth of sentient creatures being cruel at its core," her tail whips as she gets deeper into her speech, "It is up to us who have _lived_ to avenge our brothers and sisters who could not.  Every step brings us closer to the future where we are all equal.  The rot and Infestation of society infects us all eventually, none are immune, but those who accept it can work around the toxicity.  Whether it's Highness's goal of becoming queen, or of my own to destroy the class system."  Her voice quiets, "Yes, let's find our target and get home."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

And now, an uncomfortable silence, broken only by the sound of rustling grass and tree leaves.

"...Seein' as how th' mood went n' soured right quick, shall we get a move on?" Jinzo suggests, motioning down in the general direction of their travel. "Perhaps I should'a bagged some'a tha' fruit after all..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2020)

*HP:* 13/ 13   |  *AC:* 18   |   *FORT:* 5 | *REF:* 4 | *WILL:* 1​Miwako took in what the others were saying, following along as best she could, but at the same time she was watching the area around them. The longer she was out here the more that she realized how wrong everything she thought she knew about the outsides was. It was entirely different than anything she had ever dreamed of. There weren't people or even books who had remembered life before the Last City, except possibly one. 

And no one had seen him in so long it was questionable if even he still existed or remembered. 

*"Instead of a coup, you could just start over out here. See if the gnome will let you use that machine to come back here and you could live our your days in the wilderness. It's already much safer than we were first led to believe--and more survivable." *

Though she hadn't used the blade of her katana this time, she dragged the mune across elbow area of the long glove to dry any moisture off that might have gathered there. 

*"The air out here is different," *Miwako said before taking a deep breath. *"Not bad, just different." *

​


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

Alanthia frowns and quiets down. Maybe she had a sheltered life after all. Even if her home had been tiny in comparison to her better off extended family's, their apartment was still in the edge of the City Proper... and she would spend the days either at the Tree Farm on the Grove or studying at her mother's office at the Guild. Meager as it sometimes was, she never actually worried from where her next meal would come. She had been to the Burrows many times for quick errands, but never to the Dregs.

Her work... her project of wood manipulation was intended to help provide more building resources to the city without the need of druids. But, now, compared to THIS... she wondered what else she could do to help. Would a settlement even be a viable option after all?

She scratched Ilin's head in silence as the bird kept watch around them...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2020)

The party moves on into the deeper woods.  Blue's pace slows, more matching the party as she keeps a more hesitant look at the trees for ambush.  There's still occasional sound of movements of small animals or birds but for now at least nothing approaches the party.  After a period the air changes slightly and the more observant catch the trickling tones of running water.  A few minutes later they come across a stream cutting across the path in front of them.

It's fairly narrow, coming down from the mountains, only about 10' across.  The water seems probably chest high in mist places, 4'-5' deep, and the current doesn't seem too fast, but the group likely has never encountered water like this before so it's difficult to judge even with the clear, clean water.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

"Mhh..." Alanthia will try to get a very long branch to measure the depth of the water. "Let's see... I don't suppose anyone has a 10ft pole or a rope?"

((could she use K. Nature for this? Or would it be a straight Int roll?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 29, 2020)

((I'd allow knowledge nature))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

Knowledge Nature


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 29, 2020)

Alanthia read in a book somewhere that streams like this probably have quite a bit of inconsistency to the depth.  She can probably find a path through it that's safe to wade.  Being wet in the chill air will not be a pleasant experience though.  If they end up here overnight it will probably go from "very uncomfortable" to "dangerous."

She can confirm the water's not swift enough to present a danger from that alone.

Blue dosesn't have rope or a 10' pole, she does have a +8 acrobatics check to jump with a running start (+4 dex, +4 for 40' base move) so she's _pretty_ confident she can clear it if need be, though she certainly can't carry anyone.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

(( anyone else has high acrobatics or a rope? I should have bought that but I only kept the starting wizard's kit... ))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2020)

((I have +7 acrobatics and 50ft of rope))

Highness looks at the flowing water. "What is this...?" She bends down to put her hand in the water, checking its temperature. "I think i can make it across, but then we'd be split apart." She looks at her supplies.

"Rope?"

Perception 
1d20+6
9+6 = 15


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 29, 2020)

Not sure what you're looking for.

Highness is able to find the rope in her pack without issue?

She doesn't see any signs of obvious concern in the area.  The water's temperature is "cold."  Almost painfully so.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

Jinzo cautiously steps towards the water's edge, audibly sniffing the air. ""Tha's a lotta water...smells pleasant 'round here'nuff." 

Out of the corner of his eye, he catches a glance of Highness taking her rope from her supplies; glancing over at the opposing river bank, he idly hooks a finger through the loop of one of his holstered kunai, rocking it back and forth gently before grasping the handle. "Highness, how well'uvva knot kin y' tie?"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2020)

((Perception was for anything useful around the area. Sorry, should have specified. ))

She nods and ties the rope to the kunai. "Itd have to be a pretty powerful throw though. And what even are we going to do? Tightrope walk over it?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

Alanthia will help at tying the rope. "I could send Ilin to the other side with one extreme of the rope, going around a tree and come back with it. We could pull it from here and help people to the other side if they don't manage to make the jump."

She shows them a pic she just drew on her journal.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

"Tha' is cert'nly _one _option, fer sure." Jinzo muses, absent-mindedly twirling the kunai about his fingers. "Well, we could also hang'n'climb across, tho' th' rope'd have ta' be higher up." He looks back at the group. "Tho' I'm sure a'least two o' us could jus' go'n'jump across, really." 

His gaze stops on Ashe specifically for a moment, followed by a sigh. "Not t' be rude, I think y'should avoid gettin' in th' water - given yer..." he pauses briefly to choose the following words more carefully. "..._Particular affinity_. *Tha*', an' yer garb dun' look too friendly in regards t', y'know. Not sinking."

He clears his throat to break up the awkward silence that was again beginning to form. "Unless some'un has a better idea."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

"I'm not very good at climbing, so I would rather try to make the jump instead," Alanthia comments, volunteering for the first try. "Just...  make sure not to let go and pull if I fall please, ok?"

If agreed, she will send ilin ahead and return with the rope, look for a long branch to serve as a pole, tie herself, give her journal to Ilin to drop on the other side too so it doesn't get wet if she falls into the river.... and once they have the rope, she will do a running jump.

Acrobatics


And fall mid way.

((me, "it's not like Im going to get that 1 here right" ))

*SPLASH *- "AAAAAAHAblrgh..." 

How deep is it??


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 29, 2020)

It's about 8 feet where Alanthia happens to hit.  She promptly vanishes beneath the surface of the water.

The rest of the party _not_ being stab-happy homicidal killers quickly pull her out of the water.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

"We could always jus' pull y' across, 'less ya'd like t' give it another go." Jinzo offers, moving Alanthia to a sunnier spot for her to dry off and warm up.

"Or..." Jinzo fiddles with the free end of the rope, thinking. "...We could attach a higher point t' a tree o'er on this side here 'n slide down th' rope t' th' other side."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

"cough cough... thank you.... we need... a log with some buoyancy... it's deep..." she shows how deep it is. "It would be best if someone is in the other side to help pull that way too, cough cough"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2020)

"Let me try!"
Highness tries to leap across

Acrobatics
1d20+7
12+7 = 19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2020)

Highness has no problem clearing the stream (it's only a DC 10).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

"Yes, well I'd per'fer t' not hafta go through th' laborious task o' retrievin' such a log." He glances a few times between the opposing river bank and Alanthia. A few moments have passed, and he lets out an almost disappointed sigh. "I can't believe I actually went'n forgot."

Promptly, his backpack drops to the ground with a surprisingly heavy "thud", followed by some metallic clanking as things settle. Jinzo, with some effort, manages to lift and remove what appears to be an overly-elaborate metallic _lump _that is approximately 1.5 cubic feet; Jinzo reaches a finger into one of the openings on the _lump_ and quickly pulls back his hand.

With an increasing series of metallic clicks and clanking, the _lump _slowly but surely begins to take shape: An almost skeletal form standing at no more at 5' emerges from the mass of metal as parts unfurl and snap into their proper position; what would ultimately form to be arms and legs, complete with simple facsimiles of hands and feet, extend and straighten from their "hip" and "shoulder" attachment points. The "head" that extends up and outward from the "neck" positioning on the torso is really hardly anything more than a shiny bulbous orb, whereas the torso itself more properly resembled a chest cavity, complete with its own metal shielding to protect its more _vulnerable _workings. 

"This'un here could'a been the anchor point."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 29, 2020)

Ashe tucks her cape behind her backpack, putting out her lantern, and taking 10 feet of run space while grabbing hold of the rope her tail, "Highness you bloody idiot, forgot to grab the damn rope." She follows Highness's jump.

Acrobatics
Roll(1d20)+3:
11,+3
Total:14

"Perhaps that can hold one side, we can hold the other, and you can make it across?" The masked creature calls at Jinzo from the other side of the water.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

"It's gon' be either _that_, or have it carry us across one by one. ...Or _throw_ us across." He replies, already positioning the automated construct at an appropriate distance such that the rope is taut in its grip, with the remaining slack wrapped around its arm. Jinzo gives the rope a quick pluck and it lets out a quiet, low tone in response.

The automaton remains steadfast in its position, with only its head tilting gently back and forth as it takes in some general data of its surroundings.

"Ehm, y' three kin go 'n cross ahead o' me, I need'a make sure this'un makes it t' th' other side." Jinzo suggests to Miwako, Leif and Alanthia.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2020)

Alanthia nods and takes a deep breath. She ties the other end to a tree and will use it as a safety line in case she slips again. "Please, please, catch me..." she takes a running start with the pole again.

Acrobatics: 

She manages to cross this time. "oh thank the gods..." she grabs her journal making sure it is dry. *phew* "thanks"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2020)

After the remaining three had successfully made it to the opposing river bank, Jinzo instructs his construct to start making its way to the other side of the river - while still holding onto the rope - shortly after he arrives safely on the other side himself.

With that all well and done, he takes his now-mostly-empty backpack and slowly makes his way into the river. Slowly but surely, he inches deeper and deeper into the water; at one point his head was being kept just above the surface. And his tails as well, apparently providing some degree of buoyancy thru some unknown means - perhaps it was just the increase in surface area, maybe his tail furs had trapped a sufficient amount of air pockets, it could even be that the oils brushed onto his fur over the years to keep it as glossy and pride-worthy as possible had actually made them water-resistant, mayhaps even all three. Regardless, with this unexpected aid, Jinzo arrived safely; although otherwise drenched; to the other side of the river.

And, on cue with its own instruction, the automaton waiting on the previous shore unceremoniously splashed its way into the river; rope still gripped tightly in its hand; and emerged on the opposite shoreline in the same fashion, although having picked up some underwater plant debris over the short duration of its march. 

Jinzo, still soaking wet, motions towards Highness. "Return th' rope t' her, stand alert 'n wait further instruction." A brief series of small lights flash on the automaton's "face" as if to acknowledge its orders. It approaches Highness and, obviously having no working concept of "personal space", stops just inches short of ramming its body into her. 

"Ah...Well. If'n ya'll would jus'scuse me fer a quick moment." Wearing an uncharacteristic sheepish smile, Jinzo distances himself a few paces from the group. His right shoulder angles back slightly before his whole body works itself up into an animalistic shaking - water ripping itself free of his hair and exposed skin and the outside of his clothing, as well as the little moisture that had been caught on the underside of his tails. For the most part he was dry, although his clothes were still fairly damp.

"An' tha'is *that*" With a light click of his tongue, he takes his place back among the group. "I say we'd gon'an' wasted 'nuff time here, shall we get a move on?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 30, 2020)

((Will post for moving on at some point hopefully this morning, up and working at 5am this morning, brain not fully engaged yet  ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 30, 2020)

Blue also leaps across the river with little apparent effort.   Once across she looks at the wet people disapprovingly and gathers some kindling and branches to start a small fire.  "Sit," she says somewhat commandingly.  "I can hardly do my 'job' of keeping you out of trouble if you freeze to death.  Warm up and dry out before we go on."

((As I mentioned in OOC, quick social break  ))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2020)

Alanthia will use this time to add to her journal the temperature and depth of the river... And trying to make a 'map' showing the way back.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2020)

Highness practices some sleight of hand techniques as she sits with her subjects, it was always good to socialize with the common folk, though she sat as far as she could from the non humans. Elves were fine, she was used to them, and they were really just humans with pointier ears. These things though.

She watched as tails swished around, smoke plumed, and ears twitched. 

"What even are you?!!" She blurted out at noone in particular. 

She didnt mean to say that, she was trying to not engage in conversation with them, but she was all in now and tried to look as if she had meant to say it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2020)

(Oh Highness, are you being casually racist again?  /canned laughter)

Jinzo was sprawled out in a particularly sunny spot, simply enjoying the sun as his clothes dried off. Upon Highness having her involuntary outburst, Jinzo crooks his head up to look over at her. For a brief moment the expression on his face was quizzical, but it was quickly replaced by his usual demeanor. 

"Aha. Perhaps y'an I kin make a trip t' th' public library when we get back an' I'll try t' answer any questions I kin honestly respond ta'... 'r feel comfer'ble answerin'."

((Me: types out "perhap"

Autocorrect: Did you mean "*L E T H A L*" ?))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2020)

"Do you not even know what you are?" Highness scoffs looking at his long ears.

"I have a dislike for animals. In fact this entire area is unnatural. Look at this around us - chaos!" She gestured to the relatively peaceful area

" This body of water! Unnatural and unpleasant, whats the point of it?? All this open space! Completely pointless! No structure! No shops! No order!"

"This is a terrible first kingdom."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2020)

"Now dun' go an' tell me y' never had kept a stray dog 'r cat 'round fer company, cuz I won't be havin' none'uv tha' nonsense."

With a subdued, content groan, Jinzo sits upright and stretches out his arms. "T' actually answer yer question, tho'..." he pauses, looking off into the distance for a moment. "What I am...accordin' t' th' official records kept, a'least at th' public level, died out some sort while after tha' world ending event those 30000 years ago." He returns his focus to Highness. "O'viously tha' ain't tru in th' slightest. *That *an' Miwako here is sportin' sword, style an' garb tha's s'posed t' have died out with it." He motions over to the silent horned woman. 

"I'm sure she's gon' an' recognized what I am by now, but then she'd also know t'keep her lips sealed 'bout it...no?" Jinzo eyes Miwako.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2020)

The glowing green goes out from behind the mask, taking the goggles to darkness, one would assume it was because she closed her eyes. "As we are having to work together, there is no room for secrets. By records, I am Tiefling of origin. An outsider of the planes is in my bloodline. While tieflings can be the most beautiful creatures, I am monsterous in design. However we," she gestures toward her body, "Are the swarm, an infestation, a vermin filled body that has little more purpose than to be an entropic visage that reveals the underbelly of society."

"I am used to the looks, the stares and the insults. Not only am I monsterous and one with the vermin and disease," she lifts a hand, unbinding the skin that twitches and wriggles beneath the bandages, saying a garbled word that triggered a glowing sigil of the rotlord to manifest, "I am marked by something or someone, possibly the rotlord himself. I cannot be sure." The tips of her fingers onto her claws are blackened, that fades to a pale skintone, still humanlike in color. She breaks the light spell, wrapping up her hand again, "I know closed minded people like yourself have a hard time changing your views, but I wish to believe one day we will see eye to eye."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2020)

Blue leans against a tree listening to the discussions with what might appear idle curiosity.  As Ashe speaks Blue's hand idly brushes the pale scar-like birthmark of a bird on her breastbone.  Her smile is fixed and even more obviously forced then usual but her eyes paint a picture of _intense_ hatred.  "Funny how that happens," she says quietly, almost a whisper.  Her normally melodic tone completely flat.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2020)

"It's not surprising there are still a few of your race. The elves are dying down... From my extended family, just 2 of the oldest are pure elves. The others are half-elves... but traits have a tendency to show up down the line sometimes," Alanthia says.

"Out here...... you got soil and water... the soil seems ok... that's enough to allow whatever plants survived the end to bounce back. Maybe we will find people changed... like those squirrels. Styles and cultures like Miwako's can be picked up if there are books..." she says with an almost nostalgic tone and raises her journal showing it to them.

"I mean... look at this. _It's a flat object made from a tree with flexible parts on which are imprinted lots of funny dark squiggles. But one glance at it and you're inside the mind of another person, maybe somebody dead for thousands of years. Across the millennia, an author is speaking clearly and silently inside your head, directly to you. Writing binds together people who never knew each other, citizens of distant epochs. Books break the shackles of time..._"

She quiets down again with a hint of sadness in her expression. "Maybe someday they will read about us."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2020)

Blue's sudden change of temperament came as a slight surprise.  While she was used to feelings of hatred being pointed at her, Blue's look became something to cause a shiver to run down her spine.  

Ashe stays quiet then, listening Alanthia.  Unless asked questions, she will continue to sit by silently.  Words were never her strong suit, and she didn't want to create more unrest than nessicary due to her lack of proper communication.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2020)

Highness's jaw drops at Ashe before she can respond to Jinzo. Her face had the distinct look of someone who had fallen  open mouthed into a pile of poop. 

"Filled....with....vermin."

She breathed in trying to regain composure but failed and started to hyperventilate.

"You are disgusting!" She said standing up pointing, "This is....this is....i dont even know a word for it! Tails and pointy ears are gross, but this....!"

She turned to the others, "How can you remain so calm!? We have a literal demon in our party! We fall asleep and her rats will eat out our eyes and probably other things!!"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2020)

"Not likin' animals's one thing; good t' know tha' y' think my mother, father 'n siblings are disgustin', tho. Perhaps y'an I _really should _make tha' visit t' th' library later so we kin get y' some education proper in yer head 'n some'a those nasty preconceptions y' have out." Jinzo retorts with a surprisingly exasperated sigh. "An' I think, y' should apologize t' Ashe proper fer tha' wildly unfounded accusation."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2020)

"She's not a demon... some ancestor of her was, *maybe*. Besides, no one chooses to look like they do when they are born, Highness," Alanthia says quietly without looking up while finishing writing in her journal. _"The circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant, it is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are... _I read that somewhere_..."_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2020)

A silent scream sits behind Blues eyes but she says nothing, simply shaking her head and turning to look into the woods.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2020)

"A fine sentiment! Wonderful in a book! But the reality is that these creatures are no better than the rats we just slayed!" 

Her voice is shrill, her eyes bulging.

"I cant just shrug my shoulders and accept this! She has literal vermin in her skin! And you just want me to accept this!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2020)

"Ooh! Yes!  Scream at those who are different!  Fucking hell, how can you even breathe with how far your head is up your ass!?" Ashe loses her composure with Highness's raving, "I have not shown you any sort of ill intent, I haven't hurt anyone.  We haven't done a damn thing!  There's a thousand things worse going on with your kind, I've seen younglings killed in cold blood.  Humans can be as needlessly violent, so unmistakably vile in nature as the worst demon to exist.  I was raised in the Dregs, I have seen the worst things in all races, I've seen things that could make an experienced torturer wince." She was shaking now, blood boiling, trying desperately to keep her verminous insides from defending their home.

"But you, Princess, you're one of the most vile humans I've ever crossed paths with.  Orcs, goblins, kobolds, even _they, _in their most feral brethren, can accept it." Her voice had a snarl in it, the smoke leaking from every seam in her mask.  "Growing up in the burrows should have shown you that.  I could have hurt you just defending myself but..." She stands, brushing off her cloak and adjusting her hood, "You don't deserve any more of my words nor attention, not like you're even listening as it is." She walks over, watching north and leaning against a tree, keeping her back to the party, "Maybe I don't know who I am, maybe the past thirty years I've been trying to find out.  Whoever or whatever I am, perhaps I just want somewhere to belong." She says it in a way that while implying hypothetical, she genuinely means the last sentences as truth.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2020)

"Tha' revelation is...*offputting*, true'nuff; an' yes, her affinity is _concernin'_. But consider this: Who in their right mind would want'ta willingly pledge loyalty t' someone as divisive an' outright deplorable as yer behavin' right now? Unless yer meanin' it's imply tha' _only humans'd _be right welcome in yer kingdom proper; meanin' tha' any o' th' other races'd be treated as a lesser. If'n I recall correctly, an' I am, isn't tha' yer ultimate goal, a nation where th' people wouldn't hafta worry 'bout goin' hungry or cold at night..._or bein' looked down on 'n prejudiced against?"_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2020)

While the party has their incredibly polite discussion on the natures of race, religion, and creed Blue stares off into the forest.  Because everyone flubbed the secret perception roll, they don't notice the group approaching until they're almost on top of the group.

There's an odd mix of figures:
In the front of the pack is a man with boar-like tusks and three arms.  Other than the tusks his features are difficult to place, vaguely like a half-orc.  He has a overly large club slung over his shoulder held loosely in his two right hands.  He gestures at the party and says something unintelligible that still manages to sound vaguely rude.

Behind him is a green-skinned man with a short-spear and shield wearing patchwork armor.  Beyond his green skin he almost looks a little elfish, though it seems mixed.  A long scorpion-like tail rises up behind him, though I doubt anyone's seen more than drawings of a scorpion.

To the tailed man's left is a vaguely human looking woman, though her features are exaggerated kind of like a giant gnome might be.  Where her left arm should be is a crab-like claw and her right arm is about three times the size you would expect for her frame.  She holds a rope in her large arm leading to figures behind her.

Tied up in a row behind "big arm" are a series of animals, a sheep, two pigs, a cowgirl, and a goat.  Behind the line of livestock (and cowgirl) is a fourth figure.  He has horse-hooves and rams horns and wears a bandoleer of stone hand-axes.  He might be the spitting image of a satyr if anyone had ever met or heard of a satyr before.

The closest figure is only about 30' away.  None of them look particularly friendly, but I suppose they're not attacking yet either.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2020)

Highness raised her chin at Ashe and regarded her with an icy gaze.

"You imply that I am in the wrong here, but i am not the one that MAY have demonic ancestors. Its in your blood to be evil. I have never met an orc or a kobold, but i know they are also ones that have caused much pain and grief. Do NOT act like you are better than me. I know not what a Rotlord is, but I am certain it will not be on the side that cares about people, like I am."

She turned to Jinzo and regarded him thoughtfully, "but perhaps this one has a point. My actions have not been dignified, and i lost control.  For that i apologize. "

She turned hands clasped behind her back, "You furry things...i could perhaps stomach, if you were to swear allegiance to this party. An oath that would be sealing, that we would not bring harm to one another. I ....could accept that."

She turned to Ashe, "You, however, would be required to renounce all other allegiances and swear that you will not bring harm to the party."

"Does anyone know of any technique that would bind an oath...perhaps magically?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2020)

"HUH!" Alanthia waves her hand to Highness gesturing her to quiet down as Ilin makes a high pitch worried squeak.
"We have company... actual people... mutated people I think... who's good with words?" she asks to the others.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2020)

Ashe stood in awe of Highness's bigotry, "I have no other allegiances, and I am not swearing any allegiance to a tyrannical being like yourself.  I would sooner give Nibbles to Blue, no offense." She takes a look at the newcomers and gives a wave, unsure of how to go about things.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2020)

With a flick of his ear, Jinzo turns his head to get a better look at the small group that had approached them. Given their more..._unique _pieced-together physical characteristics, whoever gave these individuals their form seemed to have a particular affinity for bugs.

Carefully, he removes two devices from his backpack, _*Mage Armor *_and _*Comprehend Languages*_; the former he slips into a small pocket on his being; as for the latter, he grips the 4"-long vaguely-rectangular device and presses a small button at its center. *A small light flickers to indicate that it is now active.* His construct, still active in its humanoid form, is in standby off to the side still awaiting further orders.

He slowly rises to his feet, shooting Highness a quick look as if to say _keep your mouth shut_; he turns his attention to the new group, wearing the most sincere-looking smile he could muster up, given the circumstance.

Slowly he gives a bow towards the group, arms spread out, then re-straightens his posture and motions towards himself. "Jinzo." He then extends his empty hand out towards the group, hoping to get at least one of them talking.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2020)

((Just a note: Comprehend Languages is a one-way translation, you understand what they say but they won't inherently understand what you say.  Just clarifying in case you didn't know))

The three-armed grunts and their caravan comes to a halt.  He peers at Jinzo suspiciously as he powers up the various devices but seems unsure what to make of them.  "Jinzo," he repeats.  "Nagabba Jinzo?"  He turns to the spear-wielder, and mutters "Zebook.  Taka waloo?"

The spear wielder replies, "Aga.  Do'aaga narloop peek."

"Jinzo," the club wielder says again and starts stepping forward approaching the party.


*Spoiler*: _Translation for Jinzo, no cheating!_ 




"Jinzo," he repeats.  "What's a Jinzo?"  He turns to the spear-wielder, and mutters "what you think?  Room for a few more sacrifices?"

The spear wielder replies, "more is always better.  They look soft though, but easy meat is still meat."

"Jinzo," the club wielder says again and starts stepping forward approaching the party.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2020)

1d20+6
19+6 = 25


Sense motive  (not that anyone would believe what she sees?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2020)

In the line with the livestock is a very small woman (the cow-girl), much smaller than most adult humans or elves, but noticeably taller than gnomes or halflings. She has dirty blonde hair and other than her height and the curled, dark ram-like horns curling out of either side of her head she looks more or less normal. A stark contrast to her present company. She's wearing a fur lined cape with a type of robe or dress underneath that seems slightly reinforced.

After the two _things_ speak to 'Jinzo' the blonde, horned woman's head springs up  and her eyes search the crowd of newcomers with a kind of excited curiosity, as if she hadn't been paying attention to where she was being led. *"Oh,"*  she says in a breezy, sing-song voice. *"These fellows ate my entire stock of cakes and pies and then they insisted on an escort for me and my friends here,"* the ram-horned woman said.

She then speaks almost under her breath. *"I'd hate to break out of all this--it looks like they worked very hard to make it,"* she said shrugging her shoulders as if to acknowledge the craftsmanship on the restraints.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 1, 2020)

"T'would seem tha' our _new friends'ere_ intend on sacrificin' us. Or eatin' us. Whichever." Jinzo remarks, stepping back a few feet, positioning himself further from the...raiders? Yes, raiders.* [5-Foot Step] *

"Well, let it not be said tha' I didn't _try_. ...*Intercept*." *[Free Action]* Upon his uttering that command, lights on his construct's "face" blink and flash a few times as it processes his command and the environmental data. A singular red light brightens in the center of its "face" as it shudders back into activity, and moves to position itself between both groups, specifically within a few feet of Jinzo.

(I'd assume that since we're not actually _in _conflict yet that I don't need to roll for initiative?  Just trying to apply the terminology appropriately. )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2020)

*Initiative Roll: *
17

Deciding that she doesn't like the look of the way things seem to be going with these strangers, Lizzie clenches her fists at her side and concentrates. Summoning up a meager amount of strength she flexes her arms and takes a deeb breath before forcing her arms outward in a sharp simultaneous motion in an attempt to break her bindings. 

*Strength Check: *
22

During all of this Lizzie is going to be glancing around for her weapon. Not because she's ready to fight anyone, but more because she doesn't want to leave her belongings behind. 

*Perception Check: *
21

Whether she gets free or not she's going to say the same thing. *"Um, can someone kindly point me toward the nearest town? I have deliveries to make and they ate all my stock." *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2020)

"There are actual towns out here???" Alanthia says bringing the book close to her chest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2020)

Vergil said:


> 1d20+6
> 19+6 = 25
> 
> Sense motive (not that anyone would believe what she sees?


By their body language they're certainly at best rough-around-the-edges folks.  They've certainly seen combat before and Highness can probably guess that they've started it as often as they finish it.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Summoning up a meager amount of strength she flexes her arms and takes a deeb breath before forcing her arms outward in a sharp simultaneous motion in an attempt to break her bindings.
> 
> *Strength Check: *
> 22


The rope strains under the effort to contain her, but it holds tight.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> During all of this Lizzie is going to be glancing around for her weapon. Not because she's ready to fight anyone, but more because she doesn't want to leave her belongings behind.
> 
> *Perception Check: *
> 21


Her weapon (and any other gear she might have had) was taken by the club-wielder, who as best she can tell is the leader of this group.




Yami Munesanzun said:


> (I'd assume that since we're not actually _in _conflict yet that I don't need to roll for initiative?  Just trying to apply the terminology appropriately. )


It can vary.  As soon as actions are contested generally initiative comes into play (when who-acts-first becomes significant).

Frequently, as was pointed out in OOC, this will be as soon as spellcasting starts, as most people tend to react poorly to spellcasting.  I made the judgement call here that the NPCs probably wouldn't recognize Jinzo's "spells" and they have a touch of confusion about the situation as well.

Had they had the right skills to tell what Jinzo was doing, they'd probably have taken action from the casting of "mage armor" (which, while not exactly throwing fireballs, isn't really a friendly act).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2020)

As soon as the robot starts moving into a defensive position, the group starts moving forward in earnest, lifting their weapons/appendages into combat ready positions.  The three armed figure lifts his three-handed-club into the air with a look of glee.

*Combat:*
Apparent opponents (and obvious gear/abilities):
1x "Three Arms" club-wielder.
1x "Scorpion Tail" armored, short-spear+shield, barbed tail.
1x "Big hand" one crab-like claw, one really big hand.
1x "Satyr" stone throwing axes

Too-Nice-DM-warning: This will be tough, I didn't really plan on introducing this "faction" this early.

Let's do this one round at a time again, at least until things get sorted out.

@Cardboard Tube Knight if you want to control Miwako for this fight you can, I have a feeling it won't end well for her   If you'd prefer she just fade into nonexistance we can work with that too.  Obviously you can control your new character, though she's probably pretty limited in how she can act.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2020)

Initiative 

"_Oh Fried Frankfurter,_ I think they want to eat us too..." Alanthia casts mage hand on the ropes of the cow girl to try to untie her and moves back 30ft keeping her distance from them. "UH A LITTLE HELP HERE PLEASE?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 1, 2020)

((Just a heads up for @Cardboard Tube Knight I'm going to allow Soul's action above, so your character will be untied as of Initiative count 25))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2020)

*Lizzie
HP: 16
AC: 16 *

Lizzie, now confused by how she is free (but not confused enough to think about it for too long), goes straight for her weapon. She just tries to grab her weapon from the 'person'.

*Steal attempt: *
1D20+5 → 19(14 + 5)

She still isn't 100% sure what's going on yet, but if this guy hits her he's going to be in more trouble than that woman who climbed on stage at the Afroman concert.



*Spoiler*: _Rolls_


----------



## Vergil (Oct 1, 2020)

She looks at the strange creatures getting a bad feeling about them, just as they start to attack. She knew they would, monsters like that always did.

 She uses just one blade for better accuracy

Init
1d20+3
1+3 = 4


She uses her first turn to duck behind some trees to get in a better stealthed position for a potential backstab.

Stealth
1d20+7
11+7 = 18


Atk
1d20+3
11+3 = 14

Dmg
1d4-1
4-1 = 3


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 1, 2020)

Ashe stays defensive, if they get within distance she will swing her lanturn staff at them.

Init
Roll(1d20)+3:
11,+3
Total:14
Hit
Roll(1d20)+1:
14,+1
Total:15
Dmg
Roll(1d6)+1:
5,+1
Total:6


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2020)

@Yami Munesanzun @Velocity


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 1, 2020)

Swinging the backpack around to his front again, Jinzo digs in through the interior...

*Initiative Roll:*


...And removes the same *Guardian Drone *from earlier and quickly re-activates it. Again, it flits about Jinzo's person. *[Standard Action; Guardian Drone Defending, +2 AC to Jinzo] *Meanwhile, his construct remains steadfast in its own position between both groups. *[Mechanus Defending] *

_Upon the opponents coming within 5' of either the group's position or its own, or being engaged, the construct will retaliate._
*Initiative Roll (Construct):

Accuracy Roll (Construct):


Attack Roll (Construct):*

*1d8+3 = 8
*
((STR Modifier of +3, due to it having a STR stat of 16, according to the webpages posted in the OOC thread))

Hooking a finger through the end-loop of one of his holstered kunai, he slips it into his grasp, eyeing the scorpion-tailed...goblin? *[Readying Weapon; Move Action]*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 2, 2020)

Alanthia acts first, backing up and subtly working to free the unknown prisoner.  The mage hand is awkward with this kind of fine work but it's able to pull the rope loose enough that Lizzie can pull free.  Blue moves forward to intercept the club wielder while murmering a prayer, "strong Wind from the west, guide our hands to strike true!"  The white bird-shaped scar on her chest flares with silver light for a moment and the blessing of the Mother of the Elements passes across the party ((I'll include this in rolls)).

Jinzo orders his robot into a defensive position, takes out his defensive droid, and readies his weapon.  At the same time Lizzy shakes free from the remaining ropes and wrestles her earthbreaker from the belt of the club-wielder.

The stone-hatchet wielding Satyr-like creature pulls out his first axe and surveys the battleground.  Noting Jinzo's orders he hurls his first axe at him, he tries to dodge but the throw is speedy.  Fortunately his mage armor deflects the blow, but if not for that....

The big armed woman moves forward to engage the escaped prisoner, she swipes with her clawed hand grabbing at her but misses.  Three-arms swings the club with ferocious might at Blue but she sidesteps at the last moment, apparently forecasting the clumsy strike.

The construct holds position, waiting for an opponent and as the scorpion tailed creature engages they strike simultaneously.  The construct's fist slams into its opponent throwing the spear strike wildly off target with the crushing blow, however even as he's thrown off balance his tail lashes out scratching the construct [[Construct -3hp]].

Highness darts out of sight for a moment, then engages the already-occupied club-wielder, driving her dagger home.  Leif backups up and casts another magical missile, striking the club wielder as well.


*Spoiler*: _Initiative order_ 




25 - Alanthia
21 - Blue
20 - Jinzo
19 - Lizzie
17 - Jon (acts next round)
15 - Satyr
14 - Ashe
8 - Big Hand
6 - Three Arms
5 - Construct
4 - Highness
4 - Leif
2 - Scorpion Tail




((Yes, I moved around construct and scorpion tail slightly in the narrative for better storytelling flow))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 2, 2020)

As combat begins a large imposing man bursts through the treeline, his greataxe held tight in his palms. Tall, and muscular with chiseled features, he gives a pleased, "Aha!" As he enters the fray.

"Jon?" Ashe shouts questioningly, moving forward to swing her staff at the closest enemy.

"The one and only!" 'Jon' gives a lopsided grin as his axe comes down with full force.

Jon swing and damage
Roll(1d20)+3:
20,+3
Total:23
Crit confirm
Roll(1d20)+3:
18,+3
Total:21
Dmg(x3)
Roll(1d12)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Ashe swing and damage
Roll(1d20)+1:
1,+1
Total:2
Roll(1d6)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

((The 2 sides of the coin ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2020)

((I forget do we need to confirm crits here and roll damage twice/thrice? Or just confirm and multiply directly?))

"Friend of yours I hope!" Alanthia says seeing the man coming to their aid as she casts magic missile on the club boy, trying to bring him down as soon as possible. 

Magic Missile


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 2, 2020)

soulnova said:


> ((I forget do we need to confirm crits here and roll damage twice/thrice? Or just confirm and multiply directly?))


I always just multiply directly when I do it, if you prefer to add additional rolls I'm fine with that too as long as you do it consistently (no multiplying the high numbers and rerolling the low ones  ).


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2020)

((Ok, I'm fine with directly multiply damage. Just wanted to make sure.  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2020)

*Lizzie
HP: 16
AC: 16 *

Lizzie rounds on the big armed woman who swiped at her. *"Hey!?"* she shouts in confusion.

*Earthbreaker attack against the Big Armed Woman: 
25

Damage:
16*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2020)

(( Press F for claw-lady ))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2020)

*Jinzo:*
*HP: 9*
*AC: 13, +2 (Guardian Drone Modifier), +4 (Mage Armor Modifier) *

*Mechanus:*
*HP: 27/30*
*AC: 14*

Shifting his attention to the axe-thrower keeping its distance, Jinzo instructs the *Guardian Drone* to target the *Axe-Thrower* *(Target/Role Switch; Swift Action). *The airborne drone swiftly flits over to the *Axe-Thrower* in an erratic, start-and-stop pattern and promptly begins harassing it with a series of fake-outs and the occasional superficial strike, drawing the attention of the *Axe-Thrower* if nothing else. *(-2 Defense Modifier --> +2 Circumstantial Attack Roll Bonus) 
*
Taking advantage of the resulting confusion, Jinzo throws his kunai at the *Axe-Thrower*. *(Attack Action, Thrown Weapon)*

*Attack Roll:

1d20+2(DEX) = 7
7+2(Circumstantial Drone Modifier) = 9

Damage Roll:*

*1d4 = 2
*
Having taken a glancing blow, the Construct continues to engage *Scorpion-Tail*.
*Attack Roll(Mechanus):

1d20 = 5

Damage Roll(Mechanus):

1d8+3 = 11*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 2, 2020)

Highness continues to flank her enemy only mildly distracted by the half naked screaming man. 

1d20+3
1+3 = 4

Ok she was very distracted and lunged at her opponent whilst looking at the hair and the pecs and ....was he running in slow motion?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2020)

Alanthia chants her spell and sends a streak of white light into the club-wielder, he grunts in pain, and in the moment's distraction Blue chants, "chill wind of the North, sap his strength!"  Black energy seeps up her arm forming in a ball in her hand, she slaps the club wielder with it and his eyes go blank, dropping to the ground dead.  ((Casts 'inflict light wounds'))

Jinzo sends his drone to distract the hatchet thrower and follows it up with a kunai but the shot goes wide.  The drone's energy expires shortly after and it drops to the ground.  Lizzie spins with her hammer turning on the claw-handed woman and smites her with a massive strike crushing the woman's head into shards.

The newcomer charges in from the woods and comes at the flank of the scorpion-tailed man, with one ferocious but neat strike he severs the man's head.  Seeing three of his four allies down, the satyr-like hatchet wielder turns and flees into the woods, his horse-like legs are apparently not just for show as he's quickly out of sight in the thick wood-growth (movement 50').


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

Lizzie glances around at all the new people and the remnants of the carnage from everything that's just happened. Seemingly remembering the rest of her belongings she lets the hammer fall to the ground, dragging it behind her in one hand as she runs to retrieve her pack. 

*"I hadn't meant to hit her so hard,"* she muses. *"It's just that they ate out my entire stock of baked goods and never bothered to pay--I guess we can't just let people go around being thieves. Can we?" *

Letting the hammer's handle rest against her shoulder, she rummages through her pack to make sure everything is there. 

*"Oh! I'm sorry. I guess we've never met. I'm Lizzie."*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

And just as quickly as it began, the battle was over, thanks in part to these two - hopefully - new allies. But even then, wasn't that exciting?

The rush, the energy, the uncertainty, this was all so invigorating...possibility of dying aside. Or perhaps that was the main reason, the eons-old driving force of _do-or-die, fight-or-flight _that made this little encounter all the more enthralling.

"Should we pursue tha' one d'ya think?" Jinzo suggests, watching the "satyr" escape into the forest. "He might go'n return with more trouble if we let 'im off."

Before even having received a response, Jinzo goes to check the Mechanus' condition. "Ah! Looks like tha' stinger-tail feller tried t' inject y' wid' sum'thin' indeed. Wonder if I could use tha'..."

((Referring to the venom naturally))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2020)

Alanthia moves back with the others telling Ilin to keep an eye out for new people like that. 

"I don't think we should. At the very least, I'm out of stronger spells," she explains dusting her robes off. "I'm glad you are ok... My name is Alanthia. Do you actually live out here?... are there actual towns...?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 3, 2020)

Highness still stabbed at the air whilst looking at the bearded man, realized what she was doing and smoothly pretended she was stretching. Yep, got them all fooled -nice save.

She walked over to the group, her heart beating a little faster....from the battle, surely, and took a deep breath.

No worries just be yourself and dont be a dick

"Ah good, more subjects. You have my thanks for your aid. I am Highness but you may call me.....High...ness. "

She cleared her throat

"We are on a quest to build an army and take over the city of Aurum....oh and theres some tribal task", she was sure it was tribal..., " where we have get back some sort of robot thing. I dont remember but its that way.."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

*"It's nice to meet you," *she says in a cheery tone.

She considers the other part of what is being asked of her. *"There are...places where people live. I was in a village when those rude people showed up and started wrecking everything. Then they ate all my food."*

Lizzie stares blankly at Highness. *"But highness isn't a name though. And I'm not a subject. I'm a Draph." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

"Beggin' yer pardon, but _she's _th' one try'n'ta overtake th' city." Jinzo interjects. "Course, she needs t' work on tha' _behavior _o' hers firstly. Speakin' o' which, Highness, I apologize fer shootin' y' tha' dirty look earlier."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 3, 2020)

Highness lifts an eyebrow, " A ...giraffe? What ..."

It registered with her what she was looking at. Horns. She shuddered and her smile became a little more strained.

"Yes, well, im sure you have important things to do, no need to thank us, you can run along to your...herd or whatever. "


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

With an audible sigh, Jinzo goes to retrieve the now-inactive Guardian Drone and the kunai he had previously thrown, which had fortunately embedded itself in a nearby tree after missing its target. 

"Since we ain't - 'r can't now, rather - goin' after tha' hoofed feller, what do ya'll say we get a move on?" Jinzo suggests, stowing the now-defunct Drone into his backpack.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

*"A Draph."* Lizzie points to the horns on either side of her head. *"That's what I am." *

When it's suggested that they move on Lizzie asks. *"Where are you going? To this place you're trying to take over? I mean if there were just a few more of y'all you'd have a whole army!"* Lizzie says.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2020)

"If you know the immediate are, you might be able to help us... We are looking for a thing like that," she points at Jinzo's drone. "It seems it went on its way and got lost... Maybe you say it on your way here?"

Do the HERBIE tracks come from the same direction they were coming?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Do the HERBIE tracks come from the same direction they were coming?


No, the H.E.R.B.I.E. tracks continue in a roughly North direction, they came from East/Northeast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

*Survival: 
14
*
If there's any tracks or anything like that nearby that she can find for this machine they're talking about she might notice. 

Also, does Lizzie recall a thing like the one they are talking about?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Survival:
> 14
> *
> If there's any tracks or anything like that nearby that she can find for this machine they're talking about she might notice.
> ...


Yeah, from the exit of the stream there's pretty clear tracks of _something_ unlike any Lizzie has seen before.  It should be pretty easy for her to follow.  Whatever it is seems odd, scrapes its feet like it doesn't really know how to walk properly, and oddly heavy for its short stride.

Lizzie isn't aware of anything in the immediate area to the North, this general area is mostly wilderness/hunting grounds.  The biggest threat she might expect to find is a lair of the shfiters, though it's not impossible there are more twisted-ones in the area if they set up a camp.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

Lizzie examines the tracks. *"I've never seen anything that would cause these kind of tracks." *

She points off in the direction that she had come from when she was taken prisoners. *"The Others might have a town nearby. They're always stealing food and being ungrateful. Maybe they took your...doll?" *

She's not sure what to call the drone.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2020)

"I see... if you could guide us, we would really appreciate it, " Alanthia says.

If she agrees and while they are moving, Alanthia moves to the back and talks with the others in low voice. "I would recommend waiting a bit to see if they know about Aurum... we never saw these kind of people through the barrier around the city only undead. We need to keep the city safe ... also... uh... hello, I guess you are Ashe's friend?" she waves at Jon. ((@Kuno YAY! ))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

"I hate t' seem like I'm try'na cast doubt on ya, but have any o' ya ever actually _seen_ undead wanderin' 'round the city's barrier?" Jinzo asks. "Well, not includin' tha' massive horde tha' wandered on through a while back. But they di'int seem too terribly int'rested in our gilded fishbowl of a city."

Even as the group talked amongst itself, Jinzo's ears were flicking and twitching this way and that. Who knows what they might run into; that Hoofed one from earlier might already be coming back with friends, or he might even be stalking them, waiting for an opportune moment.

*Perception Roll:*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2020)

((Anyone that who has been to the wall of the city would be able to see the distant undead.  Granted that's not exactly a common spot to visit, so who knows who actually has in the party?))

The group follows the tracks for another few minutes before the tracks abruptly change.  The stiff/scraping tracks of H.E.R.B.I.E. encounter tracks from maybe a half a dozen tracks from rat-like creatures.  It's obvious some sort of scuffle happened, and the H.E.R.B.I.E. tracks abruptly end, replaced by something being drug off.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

((Counter question: How old _is _Jinzo? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ((Counter question: How old _is _Jinzo? ))


17-27 is the "normal" range for Kitsune Machinesmiths.  I don't really object if you want to be younger (within reason) though.  Or if you want to be older, though you'll hit "middle age" at 32 years so I probably wouldn't go much higher.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

((No no no, it was just a joke. A subdued joke, but still. )


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2020)

"Uh... I think we got rats... maybe even rats of unusual size. Let me see..." Alanthia will analyze the rat tracks... 

Knowledge Nature:


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2020)

The tracks come from a variety of different sizes, all probably "big" for rats, though most are the size the party encountered earlier.  There are a couple of tracks that look like they come from something larger, maybe 3' long (size "small").


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 3, 2020)

soulnova said:


> "I would recommend waiting a bit to see if they know about Aurum... we never saw these kind of people through the barrier around the city only undead. We need to keep the city safe ... also... uh... hello, I guess you are Ashe's friend?"


"We know of eachother moreso, 'friend' is perhaps a strong word.  He found me in a trash bin, elbow deep in a rat trap trying to save Nibbles." 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> "I hate t' seem like I'm try'na cast doubt on ya, but have any o' ya ever actually _seen_ undead wanderin' 'round the city's barrier?"


"Yes, I would visit often to investigate rumors from the Dregs.  Often it was but ramblings of a man who knew a man who knew a man.  Regardless, being careful is important." Ashe follows near the back of the group, watching for other bipeds, and searching for more signs of the ratlike creatures.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Even as the group talked amongst itself, Jinzo's ears were flicking and twitching this way and that. Who knows what they might run into; that Hoofed one from earlier might already be coming back with friends, or he might even be stalking them, waiting for an opportune moment.
> 
> *Perception Roll:*


((@EvilMoogle ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ((@EvilMoogle ))


There's no sign of danger, either from the satyr, the rat-like creatures, or anything else at the moment.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 3, 2020)

"Hello."  Jon grins at the group, flicking some gore off of his arm.  "Ashy is a stand up gal that I met in passing, what saving rats in the traps and all."  He tosses his head slightly moving his hair behind his shoulder.  "can't say I have seen much around, especially not cheese.  It's been fun though."  He walks with the group, a slight smile never leaving his face and his axe resting on his shoulder.  Though his smile did falter slightly with Highness' introduction.  Jon just slightly shook his head.  Before he could respond the rat tracks were spotted.  "Need some new friends Ashy?"  He lets out a roar of laughter and slaps her hard on the back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

Lizzie finds some cookies in her pack and she's eating on them as they walk. 

*"Y'all don't look like anyone from the villages I've been to, well unless you're all from different villages,"* she can't seem to stop glancing over at the Kitsune who had the 'dolls' earlier with a curious eye. 

*"How far away are your villages?" *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

"Ah, all o' us here come from th' same city. Different districts n' backgrounds n' such, but th' same grand city regardless."

As they walked, Jinzo busied himself fiddling with the inactive Guardian Drone. Every now and again he would notice this..._sheepgirl_ stealing glances. Jinzo grins a bit. "See sum'thin' y' like?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

*"A city with different kinds of people in it?"* Lizzie puts her hand to her chin as if to ponder the thought for a while. *"And districts? Y'all not making any sense. Why would you need to divide up into districts. Cities and towns and villages just kind of are. Everyone's just in one place cause there's water or something nearby, you know?" *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

"T' put it simple, there're areas fer shopping, fer the craftin' folk, fer training guards n' the like, an' o'course most similar folk like t' stick t'gether, y'know. Then..." he pauses with a sigh, returning the Drone to his backpack. "There're closed off districts fer th' nobles 'r particul'rly rich...an' then there're the areas fer th' less fortunate."
((Casual flirt has gone unnoticed, big oof ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2020)

"Say Lizzie... how does your village defend against the undead? I mean... I haven't seen one over here yet but... I assume they are a problem for you too, right?"

"Oh... Does anyone on your village might have a map of the area?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> "T' put it simple, there're areas fer shopping, fer the craftin' folk, fer training guards n' the like, an' o'course most similar folk like t' stick t'gether, y'know. Then..." he pauses with a sigh, returning the Drone to his backpack. "There're closed off districts fer th' nobles 'r particul'rly rich...an' then there're the areas fer th' less fortunate."
> ((Casual flirt has gone unnoticed, big oof ))


*"Closed off districts. There's usually stores in a little area, like a general store and a place to get supplies, but there's usually not more than three or four in the whole area. Can't just have merchants, everyone has to do their part. I'm a baker--by trade, but there was already two other bakers so I had to take my trade on the road. Not everywhere is lucky enough to have a baker." *

She doesn't pick up on the flirting, even I missed it to be honest. Lizzie tries to imagine having to have a whole place for people just to shop, but it doesn't make sense. There's just not enough people for it.



soulnova said:


> "Say Lizzie... how does your village defend against the undead? I mean... I haven't seen one over here yet but... I assume they are a problem for you too, right?"
> 
> "Oh... Does anyone on your village might have a map of the area?"



*"Undead? You mean like the Others from earlier? Different people call them different things, but I've never heard of them called 'undead',"* Lizzie says.

*"Some people probably have a map, Ain't got one myself. It's just all in my noggin,"* Lizzie says touching her nose.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

((No it's fine, I was just kidding. ))

"Nn, well suffice t' say it's a big place." Jinzo remarks, idly polishing the kunai used earlier. "Anyhow, I noticed that y' keep lookin' over at me. Am I scary t' ya or sum'thin'?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ((No it's fine, I was just kidding. ))
> 
> "Nn, well suffice t' say it's a big place." Jinzo remarks, idly polishing the kunai used earlier. "Anyhow, I noticed that y' keep lookin' over at me. Am I scary t' ya or sum'thin'?"


Lizzie blushes and stuffs three cookies into her mouth really quickly, but then she decides to force a shrug before speaking through a full mouth. *"You've got a bushy squirrel's tail. I've never seen that before." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

An eyebrow quirks, and a grin takes form.

"Oh my my, I'm 'fraid tha' I'm much more than a squirrel y'know~" Jinzo titters, clearly enjoying the attention. As if to demonstrate, the five previously-bunched-together tails fan out and apart. "But you'll hafta go'n guess what tha'is."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Highness watches the assortment of creatures and everyone getting along, like they werent bothered by what was going on.

She walks at the back with a concerned look on her face and then spots Blue. She quickly matches her pace and walks beside her.

"What do you think about this crew? I've seen elves before and once i mistook a dwarf for a very ugly child, but...." she looks at the group, "Ive never even heard of these creatures. They are the bad things out of childrens stories. My friends would play a game of tag, where the person who was IT would have to wear a tail and have fangs. Like a monster."

"I know youre not normal, by the shield, I think Im the only one, aside from Alana or whatever her name is, but you were the only other one that had an appropriate response to Rat tail.  Why are you against her?"

"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

One of Jinzo's ears turns towards Highness' general direction.

*"Careful now, Highness, if'n y' go an' make me mad, I might hafta eat yer soul as just recompense, y'know."  *Jinzo chimes in, curling his fingers into mock-claws before breaking out into a fit of stifled snickering.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

Blue considers Highness with what might be a skeptical look in her eyes but appears to relent at least in part at the question.  "This group is rather more unusual than most other groups that I have been tasked with.  I would suspect that that is by design, to a degree."  Her voice seems rather neutral but has regained it's normal melodic tone.  "I don't have anything in particular against Ashe or tieflings as a general rule," her voice cools slightly as she speaks, though not nearly as hostile as it was before.  "I know something about being set on a path without the choice to object, that is all.  It can cause _burdens_, she carries them well all considered."  Her ever present smile is tight lipped as she finished, as if forcing her mouth closed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Some people have different kinds of tail I guess. I've just never seen one so bushy before." *Lizzie shovels the last of her cookies into her mouth or at least it seemed so because she crumpled some waxy paper down into her bag. 

For a brief moment after Jinzo speaks she seems startled by the prospect of what he threatens to do to the woman who is calling herself highness. She lets out a little gasp at how casually he mentions eating souls, but quickly calms down as Blue speaks, figuring that he must not mean it or maybe is unable to really do it with this many people around. 

*"Do you go with a lot of groups like this? Is this like some kind of guard patrol?" *Lizzie asks Blue.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

"I do a little of this and a little of that," Blue says enigmatically.  "Today Guildmaster Thane has asked me to accompany this group in case things go poorly for them.  I've done similar jobs a number of times in the past and I've been through a number of sticky situations."  She pauses to look around the forested area, "this will be a memorable one though."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Well, I'm interested in seeing this town y'all're taking over. Maybe there's even a an oven somewhere I can use to make some more goods to sell." *She puts her hand to her face and mutters to herself. *"That'll make up for the losses caused by the Others for certain," *Lizzie added. 

*"Y'all mind if I tag along? I really ain't worth much outside the kitchen, but I promise not to get in the way." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

Seeing her surprised reaction, Jinzo laughs louder. *"I really am somethin' unique t' ya, ain't I?"  *

He pauses for a moment to catch his breath and settle down. *"Well, t'be perfectly honest, there is supposedly some truth t' that. In th' distant past, some'o my kin were t' have been rumored t' be able t' consume souls t' expediate their own growth in power. But y'll find tha'sorta similar story 'cross a lotta races."* He pauses again, a melancholic expression crossing his face for a brief moment. *" 'Course, y' won' find stories or historical documents 'bout the First Matron bein' divinity 'erself. ...But I s'pose y' wouldn'ave any reference fer tha' yerself." *He concludes, smiling gently.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Highness looks at Jinzo out of the corner of her eye. "Youd need to eat souls since monsters like you dont have any. Dont you have children to frighten or droppings to cover up?"

She goes back to her conversation with Blue. "Tiefling...I dont even know what that is. I know a demonic thing when i see it though. And I know animals and creatures when I see them. The age of magic is truly wonderous, when a man can fuck a fox and come up with that concoction."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

"Nothing good ever comes from judging ones blood," Alanthia says outloud offhandedly not even looking up from her journal for a second as they walk. Ilin squeaks in agreement and flaps her wings.

She continues her talk with Lizzie annotating the details about life outside the city. "Undead are animals or people who have died but they keep walking... or trying to hunt." She explains. "Maybe this area doesn't have them so you haven't seen them..." she writes down her theory, mutteringto herself. "...maybe they can't cross the mountains or the river? Or something else?... interesting..."

"Does your village have a name?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Ohohoho! How scathin'~ M'father was o' th' guard fer th' more down-trodden districts fer a mite-long time b'fore age went'n fin'lly got th' best o' him. If I recall c'rectly, he was one o' th' few tha' actually had integrity n' respect fer th' people he was in charge o' protectin' - kept a lotta honest folk from bein' unduly punished...kept a lotta less fortunate folk from bein' kicked 'round 'r killed 'r dragged int'some back alley." *Staring at the back of Highness' head, Jinzo continues. *"An' m'mother, she was a medic - kept a lotta people from dyin' from bein' ill. Pretty sure three o' m'twelve sibling's went'n grabbed tha' torch. But'nuff 'bout me, an' my soulless monster family~"  *

He pauses, letting out a subdued fake chuckle. *"P**erhaps y'd enlighten little ol' me on why y're so keen on pissin' on my father's grave?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

Lizzie shoots a sideways glance toward Jinzo and the one who calls herself highness, she picks up her pace in an attempt to make up for her shorter legs. She keeps up with Alanthia and tries to pour her attention into that conversation.

*"Yaia. That's my village's name. It's not like your village or town, everyone there is like me," *she says pointing to her horns again.

*"Don't reckon I've ever heard of these undead. Where I'm from people stay dead, but your home sounds pretty amazing!"* She gives a nervous laugh. 

Though she is talking to Alanthia, she keeps looking over her shoulder at the argument and giving a worried expression. She begins to play with her fingers and, eventually, glance around as if trying to find somewhere else to look as to not be that obvious.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

"Maybe you father wasnt a fox fucker but someone in you family was. Thats how you get half elves and half orcs, right?"

"I dont care how lovely and nice your parents were, animals are animals....they dont have any regard for cleanliness or human order. They will destroy things precious to humans and not even bat an eyelid." Highness's bottom lip quivered and she looked up at the sky waving at her face. Ugh, she was not going to cry in front of these miserable cretins. She regained her composure with some effort. 

"At some point, you will all lose yourselves in the thrall of some inner instinct to hunt or kill. Your claws are for tearing flesh, your teeth are for tearing flesh, your tails are for better balance. You are designed to be killers. Why should I assume that you are not?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

"Uhmm... dont worry about that," Alanthia whispers waving her hand. "We are new to each other for this job. You know, finding the missing...erh... _doll. W_e were only meant to check on someone and then go back. I don't think we thought we would end up out here... for this long."

She glances back raising an eyebrow at Highness.


"But...you realize you stabbed that guy too...?"

"People are people. With horns or tails or not. Humans will kill you just as well..."

"Antagonizing most of the group your life might depend on to come back to the city in one piece sounds like a terrible idea... just saying."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

*"M'father an' m'dear mother are both genuine full-blood, thank y' fer askin. An' if I was so feral as y've been insinuatin', y' an' I wouldn't be havin' this conversation, now would we? I'd surely settle fer spankin' ya in front o' e'eryone, tho'. Seems t' me y' need one."  *Jinzo quickens his pace and walks ahead of her, turning around to face her, walking backwards at this point.* " 'Course, yer general ignorance on th' matter isn't too terribly surprisin', it's not like yer race has been written int' functional non-existence, mm? Indeed, 'tis not like y' humans have a rich history o'...Stealin' territory. Pillagin' settlements. Rapin' th' women tha' caught yer fancy. Killin' each other jus'cause y' came from th' wrong side o' town. Yes, y'kin see most o' tha' happenin' in th' back alleys, mm?" 
*
He smiles and stops walking, allowing the group to walk past him a few steps before he resumes following them as he did before. *" 'Course, I'll spare y' th' full lecture on matters y' have no intention of educatin' yerself on. We've a job t' finish, an' when we're all good'n'done with it, y'feel free t' scream int' yer pillow cursin' m'name, when y' get home."*

With that Jinzo exhales sharply and looks around at the surrounding plantlife. *"Well, yer certain this's th' right way?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Y'all cut that OUT!" *Lizzie turns, jumping a bit as the last word leaves her lips. She lands leaving a slightly indention in the ground, made possible by the weight of the massive hammer on her back. 

*Intimidation (untrained):*
 1d20+1 = 16 

*"More of the Others might be around here and if they hear y'all they're going to show up and make trouble. All this bickering ain't doing nobody no good."*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

Ilin flaps her wings startled for a second.

"Uh... she's right," Alanthia lowers her voice. 

"Do the Others have a town of their own? Or do they just wander looking for people to steal?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

((For Ginny they don't have a permanent town near here, they live further to the North than she's familiar with.  They occasionally send "raiding parties" though.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

(It's Izzie, sorry that the character sheet still says the wrong name)) 

*"Not sure where they come from, they do seem to go around raiding and generally causing trouble. I'm not sure anyone would want to go near where they live, they're probably much worse...where ever that is," *Lizzie says, she is still breathing a little heavily and obviously kind of in a bit of a state over her small outburst at the one who calls herself highness and Jinzo earlier.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

*"M'Apologies fer gettin' y' twisted up in th' middle o' tha'. Not t' make excuses, but this'd be th' third time she's gon' on one o' these...rantings." *He emphasizes the statement by ending with a sharp sigh. *"Indeed, tho' it's as y' say...so why  don't y' tell me more 'bout yerself."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Well you sound like the children of my village more than anything. I figured I might have to pick each of you up and physically separate you,"* Lizzie says.

*"We don't want to go attracting attention out here or making a lot of noise. I heard a story about this man, Pavidus, from my village--y'all probably don't know him, but stop me if you heard this before--he went around ranting and raving and just generally fussing. Well, he got so loud that I guess a mountain got mad and pushed all this snow down on top of him to shut him up. And I reckon it did. Shut him up, I mean." *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

"That's... an... I think it's called... an avalanche. I have only read about them..." she seems interested in that part.

"So, who's the leader on your village? Is it the strongest? or maybe you vote them?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Can't say I've e'er heard tha' story 'r o' tha' man." *Jinzo remarks. *"But le'z jus' backtrack a bit, y' said tha' y've never seen someone like me around?" *He asks, quickening his pace to match Alanthia's and  Lizzie's.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

Lizzie looks to Alanthia.* "Oh my Gran's the leader!" *She says this part excitedly and has to pause to calm herself down, but as she speaks again she is still visibly excited. *"She's one hundred and four and she's the oldest person in the village. She's been our leader for a while now, since I could remember, at least."*

*"Who leads y'all's town?"* asks Lizzie. *"Can't imagine getting to pick or letting the strongest person do it." *

Lizzie shakes her head. *"Not with this kind of tail." *She reaches out like she might touch his tail, but pulls her hands away after thinking the better of it. *"I don't have a tail,"* she adds suddenly before arching her back to glance over her shoulder at her own backside. The hammer blocks her view and she almost bumps her temple on the head of the hammer.

*"There's people with other kinds of tails though." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Like tha' friendly scorpion-tailed feller from earlier, y'mean?" *He responds with a light chuckle, watching Lizzie behave..._sheepishly_, as it were. *"I believe m' old man was act'lly 'bout 150 a'fore he kicked th' bucket. Rather sad, r'lly, y' couldn'ven tell jus' by lookin' at 'im. Well, 'side from a couple'a'white streaks here'n'there."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

The party continues along following the drag-marks for a short while, turning to the West and then to the South.  Eventually ending in a small cave in the hillside.  The cave entrance is small, only about 3' in diameter.  It goes as a tunnel for a few feet then appears to widen but it curves to the right out of sight to see any particular details of the inside.  Numerous other rat-like tracks are in the area, both coming and going from the cave mouth.

Blue approaches the entrance appearing slightly confused.  She moves to peer in but stops suddenly at the entrance, raising a hand she places it in the air as if flat on a wall and she steps back glancing at the others, "there's a wall or something?  I don't see it but, I don't know, something's not right here?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Highness sighed, clearly there was no point in arguing with monsters over the fact that they were monsters. Their logic was...monstrous!

She was concerned though that Alanthia was being somehow turned to sympathize with them. Monsters probably had some mind control powers.

Still....such fearsome creatures.... as a Queen it would be better if she could command these beasts. A massive army of loyal dogs, yes, she could see the possibility of that. She would have to put aside her disgust; just like having to eat a rotten apple of those bad days of no food. 

"Very well you have convinced me of my misgivings. As the bigger person, i shall apologize in the hopes that we can work together."

The words wanted to make her puke. God this was going to be hard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

Lizzie doesn't get too close, but she does try to peer at whatever it is Blue is looking at, squinting hard until her head almost hurts. 

*Perception:*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Perception (for traps)
1d20+9
4+9 = 13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lizzie doesn't get too close, but she does try to peer at whatever it is Blue is looking at, squinting hard until her head almost hurts.
> 
> *Perception:*


Lizzie doesn't see anything that stands out to her.  The cave entrance seems natural enough, it looks dark as it slopes up, but there's not much to make out from outside.



Vergil said:


> Perception (for traps)
> 1d20+9
> 4+9 = 13


Highness detects no sign of traps outside.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Knowledge dungeoneering
1d20+1
19+1 = 20


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Now'f only y'were sincere 'bout it..."*

Having the better hearing of the group, and with a _certain person _having quieted down, Jinzo decides to take a listen for the cave's inhabitants, hoping to get some general idea of how many there are, at least.

*Perception Roll: 
1d20+4 = 16
12 + 4 = 16
*
((On phone atm))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

Vergil said:


> Knowledge dungeoneering
> 1d20+1
> 19+1 = 20


The cave appears to be normal enough based on the entrance.  You certainly can't think of a natural phenomenon that would keep people out.  It's probably going to be dark inside, but probably a bit warmer than the chill air is.  Of course this is why animals also like to make their homes in caves like this.

It slopes up so it's probably dry inside, which also limits the amount of natural growth (moss/molds/sentient-man-eating-slimes), but you'd probably have to see the total layout to say that for sure.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Having the better hearing of the group, and with a _certain person _having quieted down, Jinzo decides to take a listen.
> 
> *Perception Roll:
> 1d20+4 = 16
> 12 + 4 = 16*


You can vaguely hear the sound of movement coming from inside the cave.  It's not clear enough to speculate on the numbers or any specific details though.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

"Its obviously not anything natural. I dont know much about magical barriers, Blue, you seem to be fairly magically capable,  any ideas?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

"I'm not exactly an expert on magical theory but."  *diceclatter*  "This doesn't make much sense to me."

"With a persistent barrier I'd expect to see runes or some such carved into the entrance.  Though if the rats were capable of that I would suggest we reevaluate the situation.  It's possible there's something further inside the cave that's doing it.  A spell or an item.  Both sound well beyond what we've seen of the rats."  Her expression is puzzled and her voice doesn't sound very convinced.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

Jinzo casts a sideways glance over at Ashe. *"...Oh! Only if there're somebody in this group o' ours tha' might be able t' - oh, I don'know - perhaps convince th' dwellers t' leave. 'r may'haps smoke 'em out." *He concludes, basically staring at her at this point.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Highness rolls her eyes at the prospect of talking with rats but keeps her mouth shut. She looks around for the runes.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

A invisible barrier...??

K. Arcana


 
"She's right I don't know how the rats are doing this"

Does she notice anything else at the entrance?
Perception


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Does she notice anything else at the entrance?
> Perception


There's no sign of any runes or anything that would create a (mostly) permanent barrier.

Oddly she doesn't even see a line of dust or some sort of divide to indicate where a barrier would be.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

"We could wait nearby until some...one comes out, ambush them and make them have us enter." Highness suggests


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

Alanthia throws a rock at it from 10ft away just so see if it works.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

The rock sails through the opening of the cave unimpeded.  It clatters off of the walls and floor and is briefly accompanied by the scratching sound of claws on stone from further inside but after a few seconds all is quiet.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

"So it only blocks living things then? Robotic things might work, but then what? Maybe the runes are on the inside?"

"Or perhaps taunt whats inside by yelling at them? Id be fine throwing insults at them."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

"Wait... but then why would it let the rats in... they are living matter too... hold on..." 

She tries her hand to see if it works...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

Alanthia feels no presence of a barrier.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Highness look at Blue, "are you just playing a prank on us?" She smiles

"Well does it block a certain type of living matter? Like...if they are...monsters...?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

"I don't know what that might be... Do you have anything magical about yourself?" Alanthia asks honestly puzzled. "Can the rest try to cross?" she tells the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

Blue shoots an indignant glare at Highness but looks back at the cave mouth.  "I can't say.  Pure speculation would say that something farther inside the cave will yield more information."  She seems honestly confused and slightly displeased with this outcome.

"I can stand guard out here for now, at the very least that will mean that you won't have to fight your way out. if more rats return while you're inside."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

Jinzo rolls his eyes upon that comment being uttered. *"Tell y' what Highness, since yer so dreadfully concerned fer th' safety o' our group, why don't y' take th' first step - go on int' tha'there dark cave first n' let us know how dangerous't r'lly is. Y'know, bein' brave an' makin' a resolute decision, an' all tha'." *Jinzo retorts with a smile. *"Kinda like a leader might do?"*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Highness raises an eyebrow at Blue, "Im remembering your reaction to Ashe. A special grudge against you and...perhaps a faith you follow or something? Perhaps they fear your kind, perhaps you are very effective against them. If you are willing to talk about it, Id like to know more, especially if we are travelling together. i will be....accepting. " 

"Lets go in and save that robot before they try and mate with it. It sounds like thete are some sentries at the entrance, so surpriseis out of the question"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

"Perhaps," Blue says wholly unconvincingly.  "Let's focus on the mission first, come back alive, preferably with the gnome's device."  After a moment she relents slightly, "if you wish to discuss my 'faith' afterward I can share my thoughts."

((At this point I'll need a general strategy, and probably a marching order.  The cave entrance isn't difficult for the party to move through, but they will have to do it one at a time crawling.  And it's pretty clear _something_ is inside.))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

"Hmph," she looks at Jinzo

Highnes steps through the barrier (if she can)

((Highness will respond to the taunt and go in first, even though she probably shouldn't lol))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

"I can't see in the dark, so I would say I can cast light on a weapon for the person who is takes point... would that be ok?" 


Alanthia will rather go in the middle. She's a bit squishy... and she already ran out of her higher spells for the day. Third post in line.

She casts detect magic and light before going in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2020)

Lizzie brandishes her hammer.* "I can hit it with this. Reckon if I make the hole bigger I can squeeze through easier than almost anyone else here." *

*"I'm shortest--the boys back home used to call me short stack. Still not sure where they got the stack part from..."  *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

((It's a few feet of crawling, unless the party wants to spend a few hours mining it's unlikely they'll be able to widen it to "walking" height.  They can tell it does get larger after that though, so it should be okay for the inevitable combat the rogue's about to brazenly walk into))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

*"Don' do anythin' too dangerous!" *Jinzo turns to Blue as the other two head into the small cave opening. *"I'll have m'construct help y' out here..." *He pauses, looking over at the automaton still trudging it's way over. *"Well...soon as it makes it's way o'er'ere. Shouldn't be more than a minnit'r'two. ...Still think we should'a smoked 'em out first."*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

Stealth

1d20+7
14+7 = 21

((Hoping that it may save me. At least i have good reflexes))


((Dammit moogle dont laugh at this!!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

Highness creeps in to look around but realizes her human eyes are ill suited for a scouting operation in a dark cave.  Wtih the trickle of light from Alanthia behind her she can make out the tunnel widens into a fairly large, roughly square cavern, maybe 20' across and going off about 40' to the left.  A number of forms scatter away from the entering light, toward the far edge of the cavern but it's too dark for her to get an accurate count.

They don't seem to see her yet though, or at least they're not acting in any way to confirm it.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

((Are we able to stand and move freely?))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

Alanthia can crawl. She goes behind Lizzie and Highness.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

Vergil said:


> ((Are we able to stand and move freely?))


Inside the main cavern yes, it's tall enough that you can move around fine.  I'm assuming Highness stopped at the entrance to look around though.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

((Yup.))

Perception
1d20+6
1+6 = 7 (lol)

She moves off to the side to allow the party forward, she remains in stealth mode


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2020)

Alanthia attempts to enter the area quietly behind them. 



"Do you see anything?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2020)

"I dont see anything, " she whispers, "but its too dark to be sure."
"I say light the place up and be ready"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2020)

When Jinzo's Mechanus finally arrives at the cave entrance, he instructs it to *Defend* against any enemies and any potential dangers, then motions it to one side of the cave entrance; the construct naturally obliges. *"Well. Since they're gon'be busy fer a bit..." 
*
Jinzo leans against a nearby tree, watching the cave entrance. *"Anybody got anythin' they wanna talk 'bout while we wait?" *He suggests, looking over at Blue briefly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2020)

((Inside the cave)
As the less stealthy people start to file in behind Highness, the light gives a better view of the cave.  The cavern itself appears to be a single structure, though a few tiny crevasses might provide exit for the smaller rats.  It's dry, and various nests are scattered about presumably for the rats.

At the far end of the cave are a number of the rat-like creatures.  Six of the small quill-spitting rats are scattered about the back of the cave, they flank two much larger rats nearing four feet long.  One at first glance appears stark-white, but it is actually apparently covered in a bone exoskeleton.  The other has a stocky build, front arms large and muscular and ending in dangerous looking claws.  It roars a challenge at the party and looks to make ready to charge.

At the back corner of the cave, is a small, cylindrical-looking robot with arms and two stocky legs, it lays motionless next to a small pile of other apparent junk.  Presumably this is H.E.R.B.I.E.

((Initiatives and actions please  ))
---------------------------
((Outside the cave)

Blue glances from Jinzo, to the cave, then back to Jinzo with her ever-present smile plastered on her face.  "An interesting question, do you often want to talk about things even when you know it is better not to?"  She glances briefly at the multiple tails seeming slightly amused by the situation.

Before she can elaborate the roar of -- something -- comes from within the cave.  Blue turns towards it and kicks halfheartedly at the barrier that only seems to block her.  "Think maybe you and your toy might want to go in and help out?  That sounded a might bigger than the last group we fought."

((If you want to go in, initiative please.  The robot should be able to crawl through if it wants to go as well.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2020)

"WE SEE HERBIE. WE MIGHT NEED SOME HELP! THERE ARE TO MANY RATS HERE!" She shouts back to the tunnel.

Init 

"I DONT LIKE THAT RAT!"

Alanthia forms a magical wooden spear on her hand again and shoots at the Skelly Rat.


 (+1 bleed)


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

*"What kin I say? Yer a right-wonderf'ly enigmatic character." *He responds, folding his arms over his chest and returning the same magnitude of a smile as Blue. The two continue to stare at each other unflinchingly, up until the roar emanates from the depths of the cave; followed on-cue by an audible sigh from Jinzo. *"Dear me, looks like we'll hav'ta postpone our starin' contest fer another time." *

Making a quick, shrill whistle in the Mechanus' direction, the construct turns its head towards Jinzo as if to acknowledge further instruction.

*"Tha' entrance is'bout 3' width'nheight. Crawl thru t' th' other side an' assist th' others."* Pointing at the cave entrance, Jinzo directs the constructs' attention.

Small sections of its face light up as it processes the new orders and information. Upon accepting its new orders and parameters, it slowly - if not just awkwardly - drops down into a  crawling position at the cave entrance and begins crawling through.

*Initiative Roll(Construct):  
1d20 = 20

((Phone Roll while making a dessert-toast-sandwich. Fukkin' robot got a nat. 20 roll. The fuck))
*
*"How 'bout a quick kiss, fer good luck?" *Jinzo suggests jokingly, looking over at Blue with his characteristic playful smile; chuckling quietly, he then proceeds to slink his way into the cave.
*Initiative Roll:
*
_______________________

The Mechanus emerges inside the cave and stands up to its full height; a vivid red light at the center of its "face" brightens, and it immediately moves forward to attack the "rats", targeting the bigger of the threats.

*Attack Roll(Construct):

1d20 = 19
Damage Roll(Construct):

1d8 +3 = 8
5 + 3 = 8*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

*Lizzie Initiative Roll: *


*"Some kind of...bone mice?"* Lizzie asks out loud. She raises her hammer and tried to cover for the other two women. *"Y'all be careful--they look a little nasty!" 

Attack Roll: *


That's not going to hit.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2020)

Init
1d20+3
11+3 = 14

Goes for the most flankable one. Goes for two weapon fighting 

1d20+1
20+1 = 21

1d20+1
6+1 = 7

Dmg

1d4-1
3-1 = 2

1d4-1
3-1 = 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2020)

*Round 1:
*
Alanthia reacts quickly summoning a spear of wood to spike the bone-plated rat, it hits the rat hard and the wood shatters leaving a deep bleeding wound.  She calls for help and the Mech is quick to respond, crawling through the tunnel and charging at the biggest rat, slamming it hard.

Ashe moves forward to flank the big rat with the mech.  She swings her staff but the large rat scurries out of the way of the strike.  As it does Highness sneaks up and strikes, one dagger catching the unprotected side of the rat.  The rat shakes off the attacks and rises up on its hind legs to claw at the Mechanus with both front paws, scratching gouges out of its plating [Mech -7].

Out for revenge, the bone rat charges at Alanthia, its wounds slow it down and the young wizard is able to dodge out of the way.  Lizzie steps up to assist but her huge hammer misses the armor plated rat.  Leifala tries to distract the rat with a flare of light, but it doesn't seem to be affected.  Jon steps forward as well, swinging his greataxe with both hands and neatly cleaving through the bone and into the spine of the bone plated rat.

The quill rats in back fire their spines, targeting Alanthia, Ashe, Lizzie, Highness, Leif, and Jon.  Most of the shots go wild, but Ashe and Jon take hits that are more painful than serious.  [Ashe -1hp, Jon -1hp].


*Spoiler*: _Initiative Order, General positions_ 




26 Alanthia, Ranged
23 Quill Rat-4, Ranged, firing at Alanthia
22 Quill Rat-6, Ranged, firing at Ashe
20 Mech, in Melee with Big, Ashe, Highness
18 Ashe, in Melee with Big, Mech, Highness
14 Highness, in Melee with Big, Ashe, Mech
12 Lizzie, out of Melee (target dead)
11 Quill Rat-1, Ranged, firing at Lizzie
10 Big Rat, in Melee with Mech, Ashe, Highness
09 Leifayla, Ranged
08 Quill Rat-2, Ranged, firing at Leif
08 Quill Rat-3, Ranged, firing at Highness
05 Quill Rat-5, Ranged, firing at Jon
04 Jon, out of Melee (target dead)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2020)

Alanthia tries the spear again against the larger rat. "How much blood this thing has??"


 +1 bleed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

Lizzie's hammer slams into the rock with a dull thud. *"Shit."* She stares at the hammer for a beat, her eyes welling up with tears before she lets out a guttural scream and brings her earth breaker up and goes on a berserk assault against the other large rat. 

*Attack Roll (Rage):*
27

*Confirm:*
27

*Damage (x3)(Rage): Total 46 *
13
16
17


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

((I had previously rolled Initiative for Jinzo, just in case it was overlooked:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Initiative Roll:
*


))

*Jinzo*
*HP: 9*
*AC: 13*

*Mechanus
HP: 20/30
AC: 14*

((Big Rat is fukkin' dead.))
Upon emerging inside the cave, Jinzo takes a moment to survey the situation. He notices that the _Skull-Rat_ is dead, the _Big Rat_ is very much on death's door, and the remaining quill rats seem to not be accomplishing too much. Jinzo steps away from the cave entrance in case any of the residents would want to try to make an escape, given that cornered animals are the most dangerous.

*"Huh, t'would seem tha' I really wasn't needed in'ere."*Jinzo remarks, taking a kunai and launching it at one of the *Quill Rats *in the back.

*Attack Roll:

1d20 +2(Dex) = 19
17+2 = 19*

*Damage Roll(Thrown):

1d4 = 3*
________

_If by some miracle the *Big Rat* has survived the onslaught, the Mechanus will continue to engage; if it has been defeated, the Mechanus will proceed to engage with the remaining Quill Rats should they continue to attack._
*Attack Roll(Mechanus):

1d20 +4 (+1 BAB +3 STR) = 9
5 +4 = 9
Damage Roll(Mechanus):

1d8 +3 = 5
2 +3 = 5
*
((I didn't see earlier on that my Mechanus has an attack modifier of 4  So I added it here.
You can see that it does in fact have this modifier: ))
_
_


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Attack Roll (Rage):*
> 27
> 
> *Confirm:*
> ...



"HOLY FRIED FRANKFURTER" Alanthia gasps in shock. SHE IS SO GLAD LIZZIE IS ON THEIR SIDE.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2020)

Highness will move to face a quill, charging.

1d20+1
10+1 = 11

1d20+1
15+1 = 16

1d4-1
2-1 = 1

1d4-1
3-1 = 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2020)

Alanthia takes aim and fires another wooden spear targeting the big rat, the bolt flies true and neatly skewers the large rat, sending it crashing to the ground.  In response three of the quill rats shift and tremble in what appears to be some sort of violent sickness, the quills in their mouths retract and woody bark grows out form their skin.  They move forward slightly and take up defensive positions in front of the other "archers."

The mechanus charges forward to engage the closest bark covered rat and slams at it, however the small target is too quick for it to catch.  Ashe closes in a moment later but also fails to hit the squirming rat but as it dodges Lizzie rages and charges and quickly makes it one with the floor of the cave.

Jinzo hurls a kunai at one of the rear rank of rats, wounding it rather seriously but not enough to kill it.  Highness charges forward to follow up but she misses her strike.  One of the rear rats fires at Jon, scratching him [Jon HP -1], he charges at it for vengeance but the large axe misses the tiny rat.  The last of the rear rats fires twice at Ashe drawing a pair shallow wounds [Ashe HP -2].

The mechanus advances and tries to pin down the rats again but misses.  Ashe follows it and this time her staff strike lands with a solid crunch crushing the small form.  Jinzo hurls another kunai but it clatters harmlessly off the cave wall.  Highness moves forward to engage and skillfully pins one of the rats with her dagger.

Lizzy continues her rage and neatly turns another rat into a modern cave art masterpiece.  One of the archer rats fires again at Jon, dealing critical damage to the wild man in a wound he may never fully recover from [Jon HP -1].  Jinzo fires at the remaining rat clipping it with his Kunai and then Highness advances with an awkward slice, stunning the rat and leaving it easy pray for whomever wants to finish it off.

((Order or exact details might be slightly mucked up, I got called away from the computer 5 times while writing   I skipped over some misses that didn't add much but I did roll everything out.))

Once the adrenaline focus of combat begins to subside the party can see a bit better picture of the cave.  It appears to be only this one room (though very tiny crevasses might lead to other nests or even other exits).  In the back corner of the cave is a small pile of what might be considered "treasure" to the rats.  The still form of H.E.R.B.I.E., a small steel helmet in fair condition, a small sealed pot about 3' tall, a handful of colorful stones and semi-precious gems, and a masterwork quality light pick.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2020)

Alanthia sighs in relief when the last rat drops... she has detect magic activated. Does she see anything with a magic aura in that pile? 

"Just hold on a sec"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

Lizzie smashes the final rat, flattening it into the floor of the cave, if no one else. As she brings the earth breaker down the final time a strange wave of calm rushes over her followed immediately by an intense, bone deep exhaustion. Her arms and clothes are streaked with blood from where she crushed the last of the creatures into the as she sinks down to lean against the earth breaker to rest. 

She's barely able to keep herself on her feet, but somehow manages to.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2020)

((In Pathfinder you need to use your standard action to maintain concentration, so you would have had to drop detect magic to attack, but since it's just a cantrip it doesn't really matter))

Alanthia detects no presence of magic from the treasure, or indeed in the vicinity at all.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2020)

((Totally forgot to loot the two bodies earlier, stupid racist rant.) Im sure they didnt have anything important....)

Highness looks around the cave for anything aside from the obvious.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2020)

For a rat warren it's in surprisingly good hygene.  The rats have various nests of dried grass scattered about but the cave itself seems devoid of waste, either from bones left from meals or... other items left from meals.  There doesn't seem to be anything of value or particular interest that she can find.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2020)

Is the cave a dead end?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2020)

Yup, appears to be just the one room.  While the entry way to an ancient temple _might_ be more interesting, in this case it appears to just be a nesting ground for some rat-like creatures.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

((Pile of precious gems. Nothing of interest ))

*"Looks like these'ere rats fancied shiny baubles." *Jinzo remarks, gently nudging the gem pile and other assorted items aside with his foot as he made his way over to the inactive HERBIE. 

*"Eh-...Hmm. Damage t' th' things structure's superficial, but they went 'n severed th' connection t' th' capacitor pretty damn bad..." *He mutters aloud, having slouched HERBIE's form against a nearby wall with some assistance from his own Construct to get a better look at its workings; using a kunai as a make-shift tool as necessary. *"I kin prolly get a better look at th' damage when we drag th' thing outside."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2020)

As Jinzo approaches the treasure pile a sensation washes across the party, communicating a message that feels almost as old as time itself.

_Know this: Sealed within is neither riches nor power but instead knowledge.  Knowledge given freely to those that choose to open its contents.  Know this also: knowledge is neither good nor evil but once learned knowledge changes the one who learns it and what has been learned can never be unlearnt._​
The sensation isn't words exactly.  Just the pure distilled essence of meaning.  It passes in a wave that takes only an instant and clearly hits the entire party at once.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

((Have the Mechanus open it. The Robot becomes completely self-aware, and the Robot Uprising Apocalypse begins.))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2020)

Highness spins with knives drawn

"What the fuck did you just do?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

Jinzo merely shrugs as a response, currently busy moving the broken-down automaton towards the entrance of the cave, with further assistance from his own Mechanus.

Apart from having shifted some piles, neither Jinzo or his Construct had interacted with anything that could be traditionally _opened._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

"Huh, who said that?" Lizzie asks, looking up from her hammer with tired, red eyes. "*Is there someone else here?" *She says curiously. 

For a moment the voice had seemed so close that there was a flash of fear, but she's took exhausted to do anything about it and then the sense danger seems to ebb away again. 

*"Y'all unable to open it? I could hit it..." *


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2020)

Highness looks suspiciously at the pile and rifles through each item testing to see if there is a reaction.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2020)

There's no reaction from handling any of the gems, the helmet, or the pick.  There's no reaction from handling the sealed mid-sized clay pot either but I'd argue it's rather heavy to "rifle through."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

*"Take it easy there, it said 'open', not 'break apart'." *

Directing his Mechanus to standby, HERBIE is set down near the caves entrance. *"If'is somethin' like a chest, we could prolly go'n'drag tha' outside too. No real reason t'be openin' somethin'in a dank cave such as this'un, if y' don' hafta."*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2020)

Highness tries to pry it open using the pick. "As Queen, i need to see whats in here..."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

((The one truth of the universe is revealed to Highness: You are a horrible person. ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2020)

"Jinzo is correct Highness, we should take it outside to get a better view on it, perhaps someone...mmm...more intellectually advanced should open it once we see what is keeping it closed." Ashe places her hand on the pot, lamp keeping the room lit, but the flickering light allowing the dancing of their shadows.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

*"I reckon I could just grab it real good and open it myself,"* Lizzie says, some of the usually pep returning to her voice. 

*"But we should really carry it outside, it's a bit ripe in here," *she adds.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2020)

"Can see just fine in here. And im already doing it. Dont argue with me just because." Highness continues.


----------



## EvilMoogle -- Fate Scribe (Oct 6, 2020)

After a brief moment of work Higness works her way through the wax sealing the pot and the lid comes off with a slight popping sound.  A wave of vertigo passes through the room and for a moment the party finds themselves somewhere else.

A human woman in pale green robes stands in the distance with long locks of red hair flowing about her shoulders.  She leans slightly on a staff that is tipped with a small crystal sphere and she turns to face the group.  The sun is setting behind her in the distance, so at first it's difficult to make out features but she appears of middle age though something in her eyes seems infinitely older.  She smiles in what seems an earnest fashion, though the rest of her face gives an impression of sadness as well.

"First and foremost, you must know:  What has happened, what is happening, and what will happen is what must happen."  Her voice is soft and kind but like her face carries a slight edge of sorrow to it.  "When I saw what was to come, I approached my brothers and sisters.  I explained to them what would pass, and what must be done."

"Our time was at an end," at this her voice seems to have a horrible finality of weight to it.  "The only choice was whether our children, our legacy, would live on.  We acted, as we must, to bundle up what power remained with us to gift to the people of the world, so that a few might survive what would come."

"But we did not expect betrayal at the hands of one of our own."

She steps briefly forward, somewhat easier to see, her expression somewhat pained.  "Our gifts were interrupted.  They lay bottled.  Those that would benefit from them, kept trapped.  Our children lived, but holed up, trapped in tiny pockets here and there while the world grew furious around them."

The staff in her hand suddenly starts to glow and in a smooth motion she turns and hurls it into the sky behind her.  It explodes into countless tiny sparkles, raining down about the area.  "My gift to the world is _Hope_.  You cannot change what has happened, nor what is destined to happen but take with you the knowledge that your actions will shape the world.  Use my gift to you to bring about what we could not."

With her final words she too dissolves into countless motes of light and the world fades back to the confines of the cave.  Though the vision has faded a tingling of energy from it doesn't seem to clear, buzzing quietly in the back of your minds.

Searching the now open pot Highness finds it empty except for a fine silver chain necklace with a silver crescent moon hanging from it.

((There's some more to go with this that I'll explain in the OOC thread in the morning, for now feel free to speculate among yourselves.))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2020)

After a few silent moments that passed as though it were an eternity, Jinzo finally speaks up. *"Well now. Tha' was...rather heavy." *He reaches forward, tightly grabbing hold of the crescent moon necklace, intently studying it. *"M'People had a lotta rituals'n'stories'n'traditions associated with th' moon. So I'll go right'head'n take this fer the time bein'. Granted, I ain't some sorta grand mage 'r th' like, but I dabble. 'Sides..."*He pauses, glancing over at Highness. *"Some'o us might give in t' temptation n' sell it fer a quick bag'o'gold."*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 6, 2020)

"Great, if we though she had a big head before..." Ashe groans, rubbing her temples through her mask.  "As much as I love the home my bretheren have claimed as their own, I must gather my thoughts."

The Tiefling crawls out of the cave, before sitting on the ground nearby, she takes the lamp off of it's place on the staff to set it on the ground before she decides to do more. She pulls down her hood, causing her short auburn hair to be revealed,

Ashe then unclasps her mask before setting it on her lap as she falls backward. The skin on her face is just as pale as what she showed on her hands, though her features definitely stood humanly, almost elven in nature. Her ears pointed and small nub horns protruded from her forehead, though they seemed as though they have been routinely filed down. Her four pronged monsterous maw twitching in thought, and her glowing green eyes seemed to be slightly crossed. But still, her skin twitched and squirmed involuntarily.

She stares at the sky, a foreign sight under her mask, let alone her own eyes to see it, "Hope. The gift of hope. She said that we cannot change what is predetermined. The Great Rebirth is what I may assume is predetermined. However...Hope, we can bring people together. Give people the strength to work as one to accept the future Rebirth." She wraps her tail around her own wrist, almost as a reassurance. "Maybe, what else could it mean?" The buzzing in the back of her mind twisting her thoughts, "What does it mean? How can we..." she groans, pinching her nose, "I'm sure as soon as its revealed to us it'll be," her voice deepens as she goes to talk the coming phrase, "'Bloody idiots, all of you, it was right in front of you. The whole time.'" Her voice comes back to her normal, "How does one even figure that out?" She mumbles, an exhausted sigh escaping, the smoke only seems to leave her mouth most of the time, only time to time does it escape her nostrils as she closes her eyes to lightly commune with the swarm.

"For Hope to spread, we need people to understand. For them to understand, we must destroy their preconceptions of us."  Ashe seems to still be listening around her, but the buzzing has claimed a significant portion of her focus.  It was unnatural, when she was young, the swarm buzzed, but this was beyond her ability to drown out.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2020)

Highness is stunned by the woman. "My actions will shape the world. Yes, of course! You see! I am destined for greatness. I was thinking too small. Queen of Aurum? I have been tasked to be Queen of the World. I hereby declare it, so it shall be done!"

She reaches in and dons the necklace. "And this is proof of my Queenliness!"

She stands, back straight. "I shall rid the world of corruption, poverty and disease! No child shall die of an empty stomach, no children will be sold to pay debt."

Tears flowed.

"It will be a perfect world..."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2020)

((AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH))

Alanthia is shocked quite a bit. She helps grabbing whatever other valuables there might be... and inspecting the pot itself for any markings. If there are, she will write them down on her journal. She also writes everything she felt, saw and heard.

"I think... we might have been given some kind of power..." she gulps. 

She turns to Highness. "Could I take a look to that necklace? I need to check it for any clues, please"

She will analyze it. Is it magical? Does she recognize the symbol itself?


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2020)

Highness eyes Alanthia, and nods. "But please give it back" she says reluctantly.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2020)

*". . ." *Making the polite decision to - quietly - wait while the two women do their respective gawking over the Crescent Moon necklace, Jinzo clears his throat in an effort to finally catch the attention of the two. *"I hate t' go'n play this sorta card, but I had hold o' this first." *He eyes Highness specifically as he says this. *"An' given yer...uh...unique qualities, I think y' shouldn't be goin' carryin' this. Could be cursed. Could make y' a...twelve-legged toad hag if y' put it on." *With a shrug, he sighs exasperatedly. 

*" 'r it could make y' a mute."  *Jinzo mutters under his breath.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2020)

"No! Its mine! Its my destiny!" She snatches it away and looks at alanthia. "I will let you study it when there are no savages around."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2020)

Lizzie seems to be in a daze and not know what happened really. Was she dreaming? If so why is that box still here? Maybe all of these people are a dream and she's still knocked out in the woods somewhere. This wouldn't be the first time the Others left her...

She snaps out of it as the one called Highness starts screaming about destiny. 

Lizzie blinks absently. *"Bless your heart, you're always calling us savages and half-breads or whatever, but you're always the one ranting and raving like a mad woman. And, darling, no one likes a mad woman." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2020)

Jinzo's tongue clicks. *"Highness, fer all y' know, this'ere necklace could turn y' int'a werewolf, it's even shaped akin t' th' moon - which'd be a bad thing fer all involved. Now, stop bein' such a shortsighted spoiled brat, an' hand over the damn necklace!" 
*
The volume of his voice rose, much to the group's surprise - the walls of the cave only served to make his voice even louder than it actually was as the sound reverberated inside the mostly sealed-off cave. In the dim light  of the cave, one could swear Jinzo's pupils had contracted into slits for a lingering moment before the fleeting shadows cast by the flickering light danced across his face. Oddly enough, instead of making a lunge for the necklace - as his tone might have implied - Jinzo was instead standing there, arm outstretched as he stared Highness dead in the eye.


Gods above, this is his own father must have felt time and again - raising 13 children from kits until they were capable enough to go out on their own.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2020)

"Highness... Jinzo helped us with his mechanus. Things could have gone extremely poorly without him. It's important to acknowledge what people do for others."

"The woman... she wanted people to work together. She shared her gift for the greater good, it seems. If you say this is your destiny... then that's what you should do too."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2020)

Highness gripped the necklace in her fist and glared at the party. She was about to dig in her heels again but something had changed within her and she couldn't explain it.

"All of you are against me all the time! Im trying to change the world! Its true....i dont understand things about it. Ive been brought up to fear monsters....I thought....those were you....but that giant rat thing....that was just ...gross. At least you can fit into society, that thing was just unnatural in a way that truly was terrifying. I 'm..sor.." she started. 

"..I'm...ssss." this was quite impossible 

She looks at the necklace.  Maybe this magical and wondrousitem was going to be her destiny, but as she had learned the only gift worth giving was one that meant the most to you. She regained her haughty stance. Queens didnt apologize , especially when they meant it.

"A necklace is not worthy for a Queen. If I am to be Queen of the world, then I shall obtain a magnificent crown. I shall generously give this trinket up, for I am a good Queen."

She gave the necklace to Jinzo with an almost smile and turned away. 

+2 dexterity 
+2 charisma


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2020)

*"Tha'is th' closest t' a genuine apology I'm gon' be gettin' from ya, ain't it?" *

He stashes the necklace in one of his pockets, then turns to go to retrieve the kunai that had been thrown. *"Ya'll kin go out first, 'tween my bot an' this'ere HERBIE there're gon' be a lotta metal tha's gon' take a hot sec." *Jinzo motions over to the now vacant metal pot. *"Even more-so if any d'ya wants this pot."*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2020)

Alanthia attempts to appraise the rest of the items.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 6, 2020)

((Haaaaaah, appraise is such a crappy skill  ))

Alanthia is able to separate out 15 stones that she believes have value, but she isn't able to actually determine the value of them.

The masterwork pick is obviously valuable for its craftsmanship, unsurprisingly she doesn't recognize a specific craftsman signature.

The helm doesn't seem terribly valuable, it seems pretty average skill and has been "well worn" by whatever events lead to it ending up in a cave claimed by rats.  Size wise it looks like it's for a rather stocky build, she'd probably guess a dwarf.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2020)

((Highness has a pretty big head, she could prolly equip it no problem. ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2020)

"Ok, these seem valuable and... I think I can tell there might be dwarves out here too." she shows them the helmet. "I mean, I shouldn't be surprised... if they holed up somewhere they might have survived..." 

"The rest is just practical. We should be able to bring it back these without much of a problem"

For the necklace:
Arcana 
History 
Local 
Planes 
Nobility 
Religion 


((  watch this nerd fail all her attack rolls in the future))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 6, 2020)

soulnova said:


> For the necklace:
> Arcana
> History
> Local
> ...



Religion is really the one of significance here, which you're untrained in, fortunately a DC 10 reveals the significant information here.

The silver crescent moon is the divine focus of Fate Scribe, the goddess of time, fate, and prophesy.  Her clergy is pretty rare in Aurum as with most of the "ask the gods for information" spells not working the worship of her is more symbolic than capitalistic-pragmatic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2020)

Lizzie seems impressed with all of the jewels. She stares from over Alanthia's shoulder, it's like she can't take her eyes off of them. *"Ain't that something. Never seen that mean different sparkly little bobbles,"* she says.

*"Reckon we could trade them little things for cakes and pies or, if there's not enough, the stuff to make cakes and pies. Let's see we'll need flour, eggs, and milk--maybe we can find a bit of butter and mix it with water to substitute for the milk if we can't get it. Though I'd hate to do that..." *suddenly Lizzie seems to be deep in thought about the prospects of baking.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2020)

Seeing that his teammates had elected to linger about the spoils of their labor, Jinzo and his Construct began working to move the inert HERBIE out of the cave. Being the stronger - and clumsier crawler - of the two, his Mechanus went into the opening tunnel backwards. Not having been designed specifically with crawling in mind, the Mechanus' backwards movement was even more awkward that it had been going forward; however, this did leave one of its arms free, allowing it to drag HERBIE along with it. The fact that it was moving slowly mitigated the likelihood that its defunct brethren would be damaged further.

*"Y'got pastries on th' brain, don'cha?" *Jinzo calls over, his form gradually inching further and further into the cave's tunnel entrance, pushing on HERBIE ahead of him as his construct pulled it along.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2020)

*"Well, baking is my trade. I make things and then I take them places to trade for other things. Then I bring those things back home and trade them for things I need more. Though, I'm not very good at telling how valuable any one thing is,"* said Lizzie.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2020)

*"Tha' sounds like a mite-bit o' a problem." *He responds, his legs and tails being the only things visible of him at this point. *"A sweet young woman like yerself might be gettin' th' short end o' th' stick, it sounds like. ...Well, assumin' yer not already comfortable wit'yer current lifestyle. Seems like y' are, so I guess tha' it's not too big'a deal fer y', huh? Apart from havin' been recently abducted, tha'is."*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2020)

((Shall we do loot distribution or party fund?))

Highness left the cave and walked out into the open. Having seen the difference between her minions and actual monsters she was much more at ease. Though Ashe still made her wary, even though she helped.

"Well, where to now? There may be another sealed pot. Maybe with a crown! Have you heard of the story with the sword that was stuck in the stone? There might be something like that!" She said excitedly. There was something about a difficult battle and a shared vision that made her feel a little more at ease.

Still she should maintain some decorum as their Queen. She cleared her throat and smoothed out her pants, regaining her neutral face. "I mean, those children books were quite entertaining as a child."
Her eyes sparkled again as she remembered her favourite. 

"I love the one about the prince and the pauper!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 7, 2020)

Blue is waiting for the party when they leave the cave, casually leaning on her short staff.  After a brief appraisal of everyone's injuries she appears content that the group will live.  "Ah, good, back in one piece.  Mission successful then?"

As she speaks she places a hand over the bird marking on her chest, it glows silver for a moment and healing energy washes over the party.  Because dice suck she repeats the process healing the last of the wounds gained by the rats (party recovers 1+5 hp.  She can't heal the mechanus though).


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2020)

"Did you see the message in a ..pot blue? Woman talking about Hope and all that?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2020)

"What's this now?"  Blue says with more than a hint of amusement.  "Pot?  Now really doesn't seem like the time.  Perhaps when we get back, if things continue favorably and time allows."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2020)

Highness looked at Blue confused, but shook her head and walked over to Herbie.

"Is the thing broken beyond repair? I dont know much about these things...." she poked it and looks for an "on" button


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2020)

*Flashback!!!*

Before leaving the cave, Alanthia relays the information to them of what she found.
"I would be... uhm... try not to tell the Thane about the gifts the Lady gave us. We are already going to change everyone's lives when they learn where we were. I think that would be enough for the guild to go into overdrive... If we mention there are pots of ancient power scattered out here... then things might get ugly really fast."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2020)

As Highness pokes around Herbie she turns her gaze to Jinzo.

"I'd like to know more about your....race. Ive not seen many of you....outside of scary children books. I remember the first one i read was about a wolf that could talk and chased some girl with a red hood. Ate her grandma...."

"Anyway, so do you like, mark your territory? Please dont pee on a campsite. Oh and do you sniff each others butt as a way of getting to know each other? Also please dont do that. And ive wanted to know but would never do it myself, what does your own butthole taste like?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 7, 2020)

Ashe sits up from her daze, placing her mask back on her face before pulling her hood up, "That implies you've tasted other's buttholes, didn't know your highness was into that." She stands to her feet again, reattaching the lamp to her staff, any other remarks she keeps hidden tight in her mask.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2020)

"What? No!" She says frantically, "ive never even seen a butthole. I just know I have one and...."

She eyes Ashe "A Queen would never partake in the chocolate starfish." She remembered when she heard that for the first time and almost peed herself laughing


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2020)

An ear twitches.*"Hou? Was'at Highness jus' now askin' t'be smacked upside her l'il noggin?" *He responds out of half-interest, more thoroughly examining the extent of HERBIE's damage now that there was better light. 

*"In all ser'us'ness, tho', I'd be more th'n happy t' take y' t' th' library when we get back"*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2020)

H.E.R.B.I.E. is pretty badly tore up by the rats.  It's broken beyond the ability to fix in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2020)

((Assuming Blue is still being loner girl and cant hear us, if she can table the convo for a later time))

"Uh so, buttholes aside, this mission was already completed when we checked in on the gnome. Everything else was like finding a good apple in the trash." She cleared her throat and put on her regal tone. Not that it was put on..

"We have a few options. We could be honest. It is after all Thanes project and unauthorized use of the gnomes portal could be trouble."

"The gnome seems to be rather excited at the prospect of having test sibjects that arent afraid of being turned to jello, so perhaps we could still use it without Thane knowing. Thats option 2."

"Im sure there are other options like telling the guard about it, or assassinating Thane, or simply staying here and exploring more...."

"But I would like to get paid, buy some supplies and return here."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Lizzies eyes light up as she walks along. She has already gotten over the shock of the wear lady in the cave who vanished. She was always getting conked out, waking up in strange parts of the forest, and losing time. Strange things happened to her often.

*"Ooo, what's a gnome? Are any of you gnomes?" *

She turns to where Jinzo has Mechanus.* "Wait, is Mechanus a gnome?" *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2020)

*"Ehm...some gnomes make constructs like this'un. but no, none'o'us 'ere are gnomes. Pretty sure." *Jinzo replies with a light chuckle. His Mechanus was trudging along a few paces behind him, carrying HERBIE along in an admittedly haphazard manner. Oh well, it was already damaged and inactive, so what further harm could be done, really?

*"Since we're gon'be walkin' back a good bit, why don'cha tell us more 'bout yerself, help us pass th' time n' all tha'." *He glances over at Blue, still as silent as ever. *"Unless Blue'ere would like t'."*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 8, 2020)

((Blue's happy to scout ahead if the group wants to have a hushed conversation, if she's doing that she's probably not close enough to chat about her life growing up though.  So really it's up to you guys.))

((She understand the need for secrets so she probably won't take it _too_ personally if you want to have a conversation without her.  Of course, when you're discussing stuff without her you have limited ability to know what her take is on it.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2020)

Alanthia would ask Blue to scout ahead to make sure the way back is clear.

"Mister Merrick, the gnome asked us to bring back HERBIE, but especially the core," she reminds them. "I'm not familiar with this technology so unless you identify if the core is here, I would say we still need to bring back the whole thing with us, just in case"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2020)

Once Blue is gone... Alanthia sits to have a serious talk with the group.

"The Guilds are too powerful. Thane *will *learn about this from Blue. We need to get our story straight and make sure we are in it too."

We need to tell people when we go back:


Gnome: Here's your HERBIE. It was pretty badly damaged. We will describe rats and hopefully he can create counter measures for them. Ask if there is a way for us to open another portal ourselves? Please share your plan with us. We need a copy for safekeeping. Jinzo and Alanthia might be able to put something together if they come to confiscate his invention.

Thane: Hey we are back. We solved the gnome's problem. Please pay 500gp. Extra: GUESS WHAT, the gnome has a way to leave the city (Blue will tell him this anyway, we better just be straight forward). There's people outside, both peaceful villages and what we assume are raiders. Say hello to Lizzie. Some animals have changed too. We would want to go out again and explore. We found some treasure, we will keep that, and we would certainly like to keep finding more. *IF* he so wishes (likely) we could stay quiet about this finding for a good sum, but Alanthia needs to report back to the Mending Hand Transmutation Guild... two guilds knowing about this would be much more manageable until we have a better idea of what we are dealing out here. We equip ourselves with the first reward money and we go out a lot more prepared...

Blue: Blue doesn't know about the pots. Please do not talk about the pots anymore. "We found some treasure inside the cave. We will keep that."


"If we go back out, I'm sure Thane will want us to bring Blue along as his mouth piece/explorer. So we better just make sure she's on our side."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2020)

"I think Blue was willing to start talking" Highness said, "We could try to persuade her to take our side, though it is a tad risky. I get the feeling however that she doesnt much care for Thane, though i could be wrong."

Highness tapped her chin as she thought. 

"Just as a thought, why cant we just stay here and avoid all that mess? People seem to be able to survive here. Lizzie, and to a lesser extent Jon, are proof of that. The gold would be nice but not at the expense of not being able to come back."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2020)

*"Y'hardly seem th' type t'be roughin'it out here in th' wild great outdoors, if I'm bein' honest here, Highness" *

He looks up at the sky, contemplating their options. *"On th'one hand, tha' Gnome seems th' type tha'would keep his mouth shut 'bout all this, seein' as it wasn't his Cheese Dimension. However, on th' other hand, 'tis too likely tha' th' Guildmaster'll hear word o' our exploits one way'r'another. 'Specially considerin' he was able t'find each o' us. Granted, one'r'two o' us stand out more'n th' others..." *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2020)

"Yes... we need to try get a feeling of what Thane interest's would lie from Blue. Maybe she can give us some ideas too."

"Maybe you can stay on this side with Lizzie until we can secure passage? If there's a chance we don't come back, I don't think Lizzie would want to stay in the city either. Her home is out here... I just don't know how safe would it be to stay here on your own," Alanthia explains.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2020)

"Oh please, this wilderness may be a little unfamiliar but at least it smells nice and the scavenging if fresh. I'd rather take my chances here than in the burrows where i have  to dig through trash and rob people to stay alive. Not very fitting for a monarch."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2020)

"That's fair." Alanthia nods.

"I do have some rations I could leave you and should last a couple of days. If you wish, I could try to get your share and save it for when we make it back... or you could give me a list of things you want to buy with that money back there and I'll try get that to bring those things when they let us back out. What about that?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2020)

*"I'd hate t' put a damper on yer dream o'escapin' yer current situation, but kin y' even hunt? Not t' mention skinnin'n'cleanin' it. On top o' tha', y' don' even know what's safe t' be eatin' out'ere." *

Pointing this out, Jinzo glances between Alanthia and Highness. *"An' what if we don' come back? What happens then? An'o'course, what would we tell th' Guildmaster when we get back with one person less? Tha' she went'n got'erself killed on a simple checkup request?"*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2020)

"No, that's what I'm saying. We tell Thane what's out here. Blue will let him know anyway... or at least that's what I think she will do."

"We tell him Highness wants to stay outside until we get reassurance we can use the portal again... I assume you want to come back and keep exploring too, right?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2020)

"I never knew you cared." Highness smiled, "I'll be fine, Im sure, besides, I dont think Ill be the only one here, and if I am, then i know how to take care of myself."

"Even if im not, Id rather die here than in Aurum. And i think Blue is on our side, just a guy feeling, but she doesnt seem like the monstrous sort."

"What will we ask her?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2020)

"I guess, first, how does she feel about all this... and what does she think Thane will feel about this. Perhaps even what she will tell him? What we can do to ensure we are on his good side and allow traveling."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

As the group is discussing what their next move is, Lizzie plucks something out of the ground. Some kind of small plant and shoves it into her mouth without a second thought. After a moment to taste it she coughs it up and rakes her the fingers of both her hands down her tongue to get rid of the taste before going back to frolicking around and rummaging through the nearby plant-life.

She stays near everyone and can hear them talking, but most of it makes no sense to her and when things don't make sense she zones out.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2020)

Taking notice of Lizzie's..._peculiar habit_, Jinzo moves closer within his own group while she's preoccupied.

*"An' what of our rescued friend, here? Personally I find it a l'il odd tha' we both jus' happen t'speak th' same language as each other. Seein' as how its s'pose'ly been 30000 years." *He points out in a hushed tone.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2020)

"I mean it would be amazing to study that bit, but to be fair, our language didn't change over all that time either," Alanthia thinks about it for a second then turn to the girl. "Lizzie, we need to bring HERBIE back where we came from... but Highness wants to stay around here. Would it be ok if she sticks with you? We would go back home and I would HOPE we could return after a few days... I don't know if that would be possible."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

*"Huh?" *

Lizzie has to replay the last thing said in her head as she was only halfway paying attention to what they were discussing. *"I thought I could come to your village and see if there was someplace I could get more ingredients...maybe even find an oven,"* said Lizzie. 

Her shoulders slump and her posture goes slightly limp.* "I didn't know I would have to stay outside though. Why wouldn't you be able to get out again. You would just have to walk through the gate and then boom, you're out." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2020)

*" 'Tis a rather complicated situation. Don' tell me yer missin' me already~" *Jinzo titters in response through a grin.

*"R'lly tho', yer such a strong thing fer some'un tha' spends most'o'her time bakin'."*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2020)

"Let's say there is a big wall no one had been able to cross or tear down. Someone found a... magical way out... but we are not sure if everyone will be happy about it. I don't think they will close it for good... but figuring and discussing what to do about it might take some time"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2020)

Highness sat thinking about the gold Thane had promised. It was quite a lot. She could go to the restaurants that had kicked her out because she was going through their garbage for food. She could buy those cool looking knives she had been staring at for a year. She could take a bath! With bubbles! She could help her friends out. She could even pay back all the stores she stole from.

"You know, i think i will go back. Theres a couple of things ive wanted to do for the longest time."

((Im good with blue coming back))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2020)

"Alright... I was going to say that the reward money would keep you feed for a long time too. And I'm sure we could get some jobs too."

"Lizzie, would you like to come in then? If you come it would convince people we actually left the city... and you are right, there should be some different ingredients over there you might like."

"I think we are ready for call back Blue?" She asks the group.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2020)

Once Blue returns Highness approaches her. "You healed us. You didnt have to. I forgot to say thank you. A queen without manners is just a terrible thing. "

"Also, if you are willing, id like to know more about you. I know you are a very pleasant person but like all of us, you have your secrets. I wont pry into those, however I don't like the look you had when we were altogether with Thane. You seemed .... im not sure what the word is..... annoyed? You were certainly hiding your true emotions."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2020)

Blue returns shortly after being called.  She considers Highness' statements for a moment with a clearly appraising look, then replies in her normal, pleasant, musical tone, "you don't have to mention it.  I am bade keep you out of trouble after all."

"As to my thoughts on Guildmaster Thane," she pauses and thinks for a moment before continuing.  "He is ambitious, I appreciate that.  And he looks ahead of his immediate surroundings, that is good too.  I would comfortably say he is in the upper third of the masters I have served in the city."  She nods slightly seemingly satisfied with that answer.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2020)

"I see."

"I assume he would be interested in..." she gestures widely. "...all this, and you will tell him about it. We would also want to keep exploring if possible... better prepared of course. This trip was far from planned and it shows... Do you think we could convince him to work together to keep exploring out here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Lizzie almost jumps for joy at the prospect of going into this new city. She tries to suppress her excitement. 

*"Um, I would like that very much."*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2020)

"I'm certain he would be interested in this," she says amused.  "Though I can't really envision someone that wouldn't be.  I don't know that I'm as confident as to how he will act on it."

"Long term this is a larger scale opportunity than he traditionally 'invests' in."  She pauses, and considers this then amends, "long term this is a larger scale opportunity than anything in the city.  It's quite possible he'll want to avoid the numerous political entanglements and simply sell the information."

"If that is the case, I imagine our gnome friend will be swooped off to a high security facility controlled by the highest bidder.  What happens from there I can't even speculate at."  She sounds slightly unhappy at this prospect.  "The alternate scenario is that he maintains control of the portal, at least in the immediate term.  I'd still expect the gnome to be 'relocated,' his setup is far too insecure, but at least that would give opportunity in the immediate future."

"Since at least half of the outcomes are at odds with the intent to continue to have access to explore, my advice would be to secure that access before divulging the information."  Her smile flashes earnest for a moment and she continues with hints of amusement, "I'm very curious what your plan is for that."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2020)

"I mean... short of asking the gnome for the blueprints and teach us how to make one ourselves..." she trails off. "I think between Jinzo and I might be able to work it out with time... Engineering is not my thing, but I can aid him a bit. My forte are arcana and magical devices in general..."

"Could you hold back a bit from reporting to him until we get that sorted out?" she asks... and then adds. "Wouldn't you like to come along perhaps?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2020)

She seems to consider this for a moment, though there's a bit of an artificial length to the pause.  "I'm obligated not to lie to Guildmaster Thane.  But I'm not required to provide information he doesn't know to ask.  If the report you provide doesn't leave any significant holes I doubt he will have much more than a general evaluation to ask of me.  Of course--."   She stops herself, almost for effect.  "Actually, let's come back to that in a moment and visit your other question."

"The 'outside' seems very interesting to me.  I'm not sure what it is but I do like it quite a bit."  She gives a sad expression with her smile as she continues, "unfortunately I doubt that Guildmaster Thane will let me had a free run out here, at least not often.  In all likelihood when we return I'll be set to some other mundane task.  We might see each other again from time to time but I doubt it would be often and I seriously doubt I would knowingly be let outside."  Her voice seems genuine here with hints of sadness among the melodic notes.

"Going back to your first point, I'm not required to volunteer information."  She considers the group before continuing, "as I suspect you being to understand knowledge is valuable.  It's obvious some of the things that you want in exchange for what you know."  She trails off, leaving an unspoken "but" hanging in the air.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2020)

Alanthia gives a pained nod. That sounds bad.

Does that "Im obligated not to lie" ring any spell bells?
Arcana 
Spellcraft 


"Okay... in any case, let's focus on what actually happened then. We arrived to the gnome who is more interested into reaching the Plane of Cheese and he finally told us the construct he made with the power core got lost... so we went to look for it and retrieve it. We fought some weird vermin, thugs who had kidnapped a girl and we helped her... then faced some more vermin of unusual size to find HERBIE." 


"Am I missing something?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2020)

"That all sounds accurate to me," Blue says evenly.



soulnova said:


> Does that "Im obligated not to lie" ring any spell bells?
> Arcana
> Spellcraft



A few possible options occur to Alanthia.

- A geas or quest spell could set up a "you can't lie" condition, or even a "you can't lie to Thane specifically."  Though that's not the _typical_ use of the spell at all.

- There are magical contracts that work similarly to the above, a guild could certainly add clauses like this to one.  They're not cheap though so it would presumably be a more extreme case.

- Theoretically a curse could mandate this sort of behavior, though without more information this seems a particularly petty use for a powerful curse.

- More abstractly, some creatures are simply _unable_ to lie.  Some types of fae, probably some outsiders.  This would be more an absolute than a "to this specific person."

- Even more abstractly conjuration studies indicate bound outsiders can be bound with specific terms of their "imprisonment" (eg, genies required to grant wishes to whomever has their lamp).

Strictly speaking the last two _should_ be rather impossible unless Blue's a lot older than she looks.  Anything that old you'd expect to be far more powerful than Blue has demonstrated though.

I guess given Jinzo's presence Alanthia can't categorically rule out the possibility that some can-appear-as-human fae have lived more-or-less secretly in the city for 30k years.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2020)

"You cant lie? Like ever?" Highness says regarding her. "Thatd be awful! If you didnt like someone and they asked you how you felt about them you would have to tell them. Thatd be difficult for diplomacy. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2020)

"Be careful, Highness," Blue says, her normal smile twisted slightly to a smirk.  "When you lie out of politeness you're allowing others to dictate your actions.  Hand out too much power and you might find yourself with none left for yourself."  Her voice is a bit coy, though it's tough to tell exactly how much of it is actual advice.  "Regardless, guilds expecting honesty from their agents is hardly unusual behavior."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2020)

"Yes... I know. I would also need to report back... but I might get more of  leeway of time to report back. For them I think they would like to get some kind of controlled access but still obtain rare spell components from the outside."

"I'm not good convincing people... I deal with facts...or at least as close as it gets. Diplomacy is not my forte," she sighs. "I don't know how we could secure that access before divulging the information. I don't think moving the gnome from his location to keep him safe might give us an edge but instead put a target on our backs... so the only plausible option I see would be to ask him for the instructions on how to build one. *Does anyone else have any other ideas?*"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Lizzie looks at it.

*"If I want to make a cake or something like that and I don't know what's in it, I just taste it a bunch until I suss out all the little flavors. I guess you can't taste this thing, but what if you pulled it apart and wrote down where everything went and just put it back like that," *Lizzie said.

She snapped her fingers. *"That'd be like practicing and learning at the same time!" *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 9, 2020)

*"Hm, assumin' tha' this'ere Moon Necklace has religious significance, we could have it appraised by a few people 'n inform one o' th'propriate clergy 'bout it." *Jinzo adds. *"Like I said, one o' my sisters is a priestess o' sorts, so I could go t'er first with this fer an'ppraisal. It'd prolly be a certain boon t' have th' backin'f...whichever religious denomination. I reckon they'd jump at th' chance t' keep th' portal open if'n it meant bein' able t' acquire sacred artifacts n'...maybe scriptures?"*

Having said that, Jinzo sighs loudly *"O'course, tha'd mean tha' we'd hafta go along with whatever agenda they got..."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Lizzie looks at the drone. *"I thought you were going to take this apart. Sorry..." *

((This is just me covering for my not reading what was going on fully))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2020)

soulnova said:


> K. Local
> 
> Alanthia thinks a bit more about the current political situation and what would be the best move for us...



With the right resources, the portal represents a literally priceless commodity.  Unfortunately the party doesn't have sufficient resources to exploit it, or even secure it themselves.

However knowledge is also quite literally an item of value, and the party (collectively) is currently the only ones in possession of the knowledge.  Really their choices boil down to two different options.

Option 1: Suppress the knowledge of the portal until they're in a better position to exploit it.  Basically keep it secret.  This would mean the gnome and Blue are loose ends that need to be secured, one way or another.

Option 2: Sell the information that they have.  Literally.  There might be some options I'm not seeing, but the first ones that come to mind to me here would be making a deal with Thane, making a deal with Alanthia's guild, or making a deal with Jinzo's various extended family contacts.

Theoretically even the knowledge could command an almost unlimited price, though the party's not politically connected enough to really collect unlimited amounts.  But a pitch along the lines of "we've found something you're going to want, but we want in on the ground floor" should be reasonable.

Blue is a bit of a loose end in option 2 as well if she tells Thane everything before you get a chance to, the value of your information goes down dramatically.  It's not exactly "knowledge: local" but the basic options there are either secure her loyalty, or make sure she's not available to undercut the party.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2020)

"Mhh..."

"Blue, I have spend enough of my life in the Guild to notice you might be... under some kind of spell compulsion... as you explained your position with Thane. You don't seem very happy with that. If you don't mind... can I ask what would be the reason of your servitude and if there's a way to help you out of it? And if direct help wouldn't be possible... what would you require for assisting us in keeping this information just between us for the moment?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2020)

"Guildmaster Thane negotiated for my service with my previous master," Blue says in what seems to be a diplomatic term.  "I'm not privy to the specific details, but such has happened before, and I don't doubt that it will happen again."

"Unfortunately as long as that's true I'm limited in what I can promise."  She considers this, "but assuming you are working on a way to return here in a more sustainable capacity, I would be interested.  I don't really see an advantage to volunteering information to Guildmaster Thane."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2020)

"Ok... that leaves Mr. Merrick to convince. I don't think he would like to be taken away.. at least not without some self reassurance and benefit on his part as well. We would have to help him organize and focus to actually deliver what Mr. Thane wants... and keeping the portal as his side work."  

"How did you end up with your first master? If you don't mind me asking," she tries to be polite, but perhaps she's too direct. There is no judgement but she's curious.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 9, 2020)

*"Y'know, I'm jus' gon' go ahead an' ask: are y' some sorta indentured angel? Divine emissary? Herald? ...Enslaved valkyrie?" *

Jinzo incessantly inquires, fiddling with his powered-down Guardian Drone as the group continued walking along. *"Yer not some sorta Goddess-blood incarnation, are y'?"*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2020)

Blue is still for an uncomfortably long time at Alanthia's question.  She finally speaks, "that is a very old story, one I doubt many even remember.  I know I wish I didn't."  She pauses again, pain clear on her face despite the ever-present smile, after a moment she steels herself and continues, "suffice it to say it is not that different than what happens in many guilds.  Honeyed words, promises offered, and ultimately the cold reality of betrayal."

To Jinzo she laughs, gradually warming.  "Do I look like an angel to you?  I suppose I should take that as a complement?"  She brushes her fingers against the scarring of a bird on her chest, "I am a cleric chosen by the Madame of the Wind, the Mother of the Elements.  I suppose whether that makes me a 'divine emissary' depends on your perspective."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 10, 2020)

"I'm sorry." Alanthia shifts a bit unsure on how to proceed. Anger and misinformation from others? She can deal with. Pain? She's not good with pain. "Alright... we will try to see what we can do. I don't have the power to break enchantments and the like but I'll look into it..." she offers. 

Are we making good time? What time is it then?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2020)

You're probably on a pace to get back to the portal spot at about sunset.  Assuming nothing delays you overly you should be back in the city before dark.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 10, 2020)

((I'm good to go. I don't know if anyone has another question for Blue? ))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

*"Well tha' would depend on how close y' are t' this Elemental Mother o'yers. So th' 'Goddess Blood Incarnation' bit might not be too much impossible, I reckon." *Jinzo replies with an amused grin.

((Lets get back, Jinzo has a quota he needs to meet. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2020)

Lizzie really doesn't understand what's going on, but she hears most of it in passing. Once again she generally ignores things that don't seem to pertain to her. 

She's good to go, but she might need some convincing to get into this portal.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 10, 2020)

"I do hope we are able to come back. There are many things about this place I would like to explore."

"Besides i did declare myself Queen of this land and I absolutely must be able to take care of my subjects."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2020)

The group makes good progress returning to the portal location.  No other wildlife, or unusual humanoids, disrupt the group, though there continues to be the occasional sound of wildlife just out of view.  Leif, who totally hasn't vanished from the party's presence, takes out the gnome's signaling device and pushes the button.

For a few minutes nothing happens, then a bolt of crackling energy cuts across the air.  It's quickly joined by hundreds of others, quickly forming a white glowing circle of white-light in the air.  Without the arch it looks even more unnatural than it did in the gnome's workshop, but to the party members familiar with it it looks the same.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 10, 2020)

"A hole in the air. Truly incredible. " highness says as she steps through, taking a wistful look back at her kingdom before she does so.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2020)

Higness emerges from the portal to see the gnome's workshop, looking more or less what she remembers.

The gnome is crouched behind one of the work benches, clutching a heavy crossbow that looks to be older than he is.  He hesitates for the briefest of moments upon seeing Highness then lowers the device.  "Ah, you're back!"  He says enthusiastically.  "Where is H.E.R.B.I.E.?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

((  this seems like an automatic nope now.))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 10, 2020)

Highness regards the gnome, "Is that how a Knight addresses a Queen Sir Gnome?"

"Your machine is quite dead, we are bringing it back."

She looks at the crossbow " What were you expecting to come through? Did you think we would fail? Honestly, some people."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2020)

"Don't know," the gnome says excitedly.  "But safe laboratories save lives.  I'll get to work on repairing H.E.R.B.I.E. right away."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

Upon his orders, Jinzo's Mechanus enters through the portal immediately after Highness. Its general lack of knowledge of concepts such as "delicacy" meant that the inert HERBIE being carried, or hauled along rather, was now more ir less dangling from its grip.

In the split second everyone had been focused on the portal, Jinzo's ears and tails had vanished back to apparent non-existence. *"So who's gon'be next...Lizzie?" *He suggests, casting his gaze over. *"This'd be somethin' new t' y', so I figure best get it over wit' quick."*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 10, 2020)

"Hey, Lizzie, it's ok. Remember I said someone found a way to leave...well, that's the way. We will be fine..." Alanthia pauses for a second. "We will likely be fine."
She offers her her hand in case she wants to cross together.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 10, 2020)

"Ah yes, we brought some friends over. A cow....person. And a ....moderatelty handsome man." She says glancing back at Jon. Just make sure, as her subject, that he was safe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2020)

*"Ain't never seen anything like this. This is the gate to y'alls town?" *Lizzie walks up to the side of the portal and glances around back to see that there's nothing behind it. 

*"Your town is through this? Is it hidden?" *

Lizzie stops at the edge of the portal and sticks the Eartbreaker through the portal to test it. She wasn't really sure that Highness was the person that she would who she could trust in all of this. But Alanthia had been really sweet with her and she did say that there was some weird way to get back to their city. 

*You're sure it's safe?" *She asks. 

Lizzie follows Highness through.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

Jinzo looks back at the green mountainous landscape wearing a placid, nearly plaintive, expression. *"...Hah. No, I got a quota t' meet after all."*

Exhaling sharply, he steps through the portal leading back to Aurum.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2020)

Lizzie and the others follow through the portal, and the gnome closes it once everyone is confirmed safe inside.  He takes the inactive H.E.R.B.I.E. and does a quick examination shaking his head and muttering techno-jargin to himself.  After a moment he addresses the group, "the damage was extensive but ultimately repairable.  I'll have H.E.R.B.I.E. up and running again before long, and can begin the first production run of the cells."

He hesitates a bit but continues, "I assume that you will let Mr. Thane know that he can expect positive results?  No, uh, extreme measures need to be taken?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

*"Well here's m'question fer you, Mr. Merrick." *

Jinzo pushes his way past the group, moving his own construct aside. *"Would y' feel comfortable if we were t'go tellin' the honorable Guildmaster 'bout yer transporter 'ere? Course, we also considered informin' a clergy 'r two 'bout what we found out there. Nat'rly, they'd wanna get in on this."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 11, 2020)

"About the P.O.R.T.A.L.?"  The gnome asked, somewhat confused.  "You think?  It's not really perfected yet though, the Plane of Elemental Cheese is out of reach yet."  He pauses to poke at H.E.R.B.I.E. again, muttering something unintelligible.  "You can tell him if you want, he hasn't really been interested in most of my inventions though.  Just the cells really.  And honestly the cells were created merely to make the automated-bread-slicing-and-toasting-unit more efficient and he wouldn't even let me go into the details on that!"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 11, 2020)

"Just out of interest is your PORTAL technology for sale?" Highness asks


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

*"Highness, I sin'sr'ly doubt y' kin afford it. On tha' note, Merrick." *Jinzo simply outstretches his hand towards the Gnome. *"In th' event tha' either th' Guild, or churches, wishes t'...say...confiscate yer invention here, t'would prolly be beneficial if yer blueprint were wit' somebody obscure 'nuff t' not raise suspicion. Y'know, fer backup, jus' in case."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 11, 2020)

"For sale?"  The gnome narrows his eyes at Highness.  "You just want the tacos for yourself.  I'll sell _them_ once I've successfully reached the plane of cheese and not a moment before!"  He turns to consider Jinzo and hes mechanus.  "You do okay work.  Mobius energy, yes?  It's an interesting path, has potential.  Explore your on limits and strengths though, don't think you can quick-talk me out of my own!"

"No guild's going to 'confiscate' my work, the only arrangement I have is with Mr. Thane, and as we've discussed I'm due to make good on my end of the arrangement there soon."  He stomps a tiny foot, "what is all this about?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2020)

"We believe Mr Thane would be more interested in the portal applications to reach outside. As maybe the rest of the guilds..." she explains. "I'm sure the Plane of Cheese is the ultimate goal but this... this might be just big enough to attempt to control it... and you along with it. To be fair we would like to know if creating a secondary portal would be possible with our set of skills" she points at Jinzo. "To make sure we can be allowed outside again." She pauses for a moment. "The undead might be localized to our area... the rest seems... fairly habitable"

"We obviously wouldn't want to share this information with him without some leverage to secure your safety and our crossing either. Blue seems to agree on trying not to mention directly about our adventure outside so... it would be best if maybe you finish his request without any mention on the portal applications... yet."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 11, 2020)

"The P.O.R.T.A.L. is very much an experimental prototype," the gnome clarifies.  "The theory behind it is obviously sound, but it would be difficult for me to reproduce, even if I had the funding to do so.  It isn't a polished device that I could simply sell a blueprint for production.  There'd be no point in making plans for a device that will change from day to day."

"I can't imagine why Thane would be interested in it, but if he is I'd be happy to negotiate with him again.  He seems more a fondue type than a taco connoisseur though."  He gazes slightly into the distance, and his voice lowers more to himself "maybe an electromangnetic fondue pot that could heat and stir the cheese?  Reduce the risk of the concoction burning?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2020)

"There is a world outside with many times the resources the city has. We came a cross a freely ruuning deep river. No walls... plenty of space for construction." She tries to explain. "It would be... incredibly profitable if one restricts the access of rare and magical materials... but it might be dangerous too."

"Can you provide the cells to Thane for the moment as he requested and at least wait for us to perform a few more expeditions before bringing up the portal?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

*"Hmf. Person'lly, still think tha' th' blueprints should be left wit'some'un th' Guilds might not think t' look fer if they decide t' confiscate what y' built here."*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 11, 2020)

"What makes you so sure there even is a realm of cheese, just out of interest?" Highness asks looking at her nails, that were grimy and had dirt in them. She had seen ladies with coloured nails. They did look pretty. 

"Are you not curious about the world we discovered?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 11, 2020)

The gnome shakes his head at the barrage of questions.  "At the moment the cells are the only thing Mr. Thane has shown interest in.  The P.O.R.T.A.L. still needs development before it's ready to bring to anyone's attention."  He sighs and looks a H.E.R.B.I.E. "I have much work to do with repairs, but I should be beginning production in the next several days."

"That will probably occupy my time for the next several days, I'll go back to work on the P.O.R.T.A.L. from the information H.E.R.B.I.E. gathered after that.  If you're that concerned with this project come back then and we'll see about further testing."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2020)

Lizzie comes through the portal eyes closed, worried that she will just cease to exist or something when she goes through. After she emerges and can hear the others talking for a bit she finally opens her eyes to see the bobbles and things that the gnome is working on. She glances back to look at where they just came from--the strange door is now gone, replaced by a wall and more strange devices. 

She shambles to the middle of the room, her eyes finally finding the gnome. Then she blinks twice.

*"You're smaller than me. Not many times I can honestly say I've come across that,"* she chuckles. *"This is a strange house. Oh, my name is Lizzie!" *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

*"I reckon y' don' have plans as far as havin' a place t' sleep goes, Lizzie, so I kin ask my older sis 'bout it after we go'n'get this necklace looked at. 'M sure y' wanna come along, Alanthia, natur'ly. Gon'hafta drop this'un back off at my shop first, tho'."  *Jinzo slaps the back of his Mechanus a few times to emphasize.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2020)

Lizzie seems confused. *"I usually just sleep out under the stars or sometimes a nice family will take me into their place. But I don't like being a burden or nothing like that." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

*"Well then jus' consider it as a family takin' y'in fer a few nights, 'sides, my sis'll be mor'n'happy fer th' company!" *

He smiles, casting a quick glance at the doorway. *"Tha' bein' said, tho', y' really shouldn't be sleepin' out in th' open at night in a big city like this'un."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2020)

*"I was more thinking that I could sleep in the forest nearby or something,"* said Lizzie.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 11, 2020)

"Well if we're done here should we move on to Thane. We shall not disclose the Portal to outside sources, if you are willing to agree that we will be your ....test subjects"

Diplomacy?
1d20+5
14+5 = 19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 11, 2020)

The gnome squints and peers at Lizzie, "my gosh, you brought back wildlife here?  Oh dear, I don't know if that was wise."  He takes a slight step backward from the girl, "do they have any particular diseases where you come from?"

Without waiting for a response he launches into what might have been intended as an internal monologue, "though the horns, they don't appear to be teifling descent, maybe cow or ram based mutation?  Both creatures known for milk therefore cheese production, perhaps there's a link?  More research needed, but maybe my work is closer than I thought?"




Vergil said:


> Diplomacy?
> 1d20+5
> 14+5 = 19


The gnome's content to let you continue testing his portal, assuming you are willing to return in a few days once he's finished repairing H.E.R.B.I.E. and has more free time to devote to other projects.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

*"We were accompanied by a native, yes. Y' do have a point, tho', perhaps we should have 'er checked out while she's here." *

He heads over towards the door, motioning out. *"An'less any'un has anythin' important t' add, we should get goin' now, I think."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2020)

*"I'm not a wildlife. I'm a Draph. I'm from Yaia. It's a little village back through the..." *she pointed back to where they had exited the portal. *"...out there."*

*"I don't have any milk. Although, if you know where I can get some I'd like you to show me. I need to make some cakes to trade for trinkets and the like." *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2020)

"Alright... a week then" Alanthia nods. "Lizzie should stay here while we go and report to Thane. We can take her to your house then, Jinzo?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2020)

Lizzie shrugs. *"Or I could go out into the town and find something to snack on,"* said Lizzie. *"I haven't even gotten to see the village we're in yet. I neat to look at these stores and things I was told about!" *

Lizzie goes toward the door. *"It's just out here, right?" *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

*"I think it ain't gon' be a problem if we take our guest'ere on a quick tour fer today, 'n accompany her more later. 'Course, she'll hafta keep th' fact tha' she's from outside th' city under wraps." *Jinzo looks at Lizzie as if expecting a confirmation. *"Tha' bein' said, I don'know if she'd be comfer'ble spendin' th' night in the house of a man she jus' met."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2020)

Lizzie nods. *"I can be one of them other people y'all said had horns," Lizzie says. *

*"And I can be mute since I don't sound like y'all really." *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 11, 2020)

Ashe, having been just listening the whole time clears her throat, "If you would like, I can watch our new friend while you return to Thane.  I do not believe that I must be with you.  I believe that between Jon and I, we have enough coin in pocket that we can put Lizzie into an inn for the week."

Jon nods in agreement with his grin plastered on his face, "And I can accompany the girls to make sure they stay safe."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2020)

"I mean, I think Jinzo was thinking on of asking his family for help, but that could work too." Alanthia will chime in a gold coin to get her a nice cloak. "Just to cover yourself and avoid attracting too much attention."

She turns to Blue. "Ok... to be on the same page... How does this sound? We came to Mr. Merrick and after a small confusing chat we learned the robot he was testing with the cell was lost. We went to look for it. We fought some weird vermin, we faced some thugs who were trying to take a girl, we helped her, fought some large rats and brought the robot back for repairs. Mr.Merrick says he will focus on this and will have results in about a week. A few of our other friends are looking after the girl. We will bring them the payment, if Mr. Thane doesn't mind."

"Do you think that's something you can say?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 12, 2020)

*"LIke I said, older sis's a priestess - she's got some security on 'er near constant, so havin' Lizzie stay over at night'd prolly be best - an' if I'm bein' honest, I think she's a bit of an airhead. If y'n'Jon wanna be her escorts durin' th' day, that'd be fine, tho'." *

He looks back at Lizzie upon suggesting that. *" 'Course, it's up t' Lizzie, but I'm goin' over t' my sis's place t' get this necklace looked at. Anyone kin come along if they want, but th' way I figure it, a'least 3 others should go along with Blue." *

Jinzo turns and leaves with a slight wave, his Mechanus following close behind.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 12, 2020)

Ashe nods, "Fair enough, having extra security to her would be beneficial to her survival, especially with her...feral intelligence." She states the last phrase as nicely as possible.  "We can be of assistance during the day, to make sure none take advantage of her innocence.  While at night I'm sure judging by the state of the large rats she would be safe regardless of the sleeping arrangements, having an extra step of security would allow us to make sure she returns to her herd safely.  That said, he is correct Lizzie, the decision is in your hands."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2020)

Lizzie tilts her head to the side slightly. *"Is this...Thane a small man like this one?"* she asks pointing at the gnome.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2020)

"No. He's a human like me. Taller than me. I think about Jon's height perhaps?" 

"Ok... me and blue should go with Thane. Jinzo will go with his sister and bring Lizzie along for a tour later? Who else is coming with me to report? Highness? Ashe? Jon?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 12, 2020)

Highness raised an eyebrow. "Of course i am coming." 

"I wonder if he will have that soup again...maybe we should send word that we are coming so he has time to prepare it...." she said idly as she exited the gnomes workshop.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2020)

Lizzie seems positively excited to head outside into the streets of the town for the first time, she feels like there is a dull sound that she doesn't recognize. It's so low and ever-present that she almost wonders if she is imagining it. Then there's a smell, it's subtle and she supposes that it could be coming from something inside if the workshop, but she felt like as she neared the door it became stronger and deeper somehow.

*"So, I'm going to meet Jinzo's sister now? Does she have a tail too?" *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2020)

"That could be possible," Alanthia says although she's not sure of it.

"Ok. Just...stick to him. You should be fine..."

She's ready to go to Thane with whomever wants to come.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 13, 2020)

*"Gon'go on ahead an' leave wit'out'cha if y' don' hurry along!"*Jinzo calls from outside, his voice a little distant; having already gone down the street quite a bit. Seeing the group members emerge one-by-one, he resumes the path they had come down by earlier from the lift.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 13, 2020)

*Those going to Thane*:

It's early evening in the city, though commotion hasn't even really begun to die down yet.  The group heads to Thane's residence along the reverse of the path they took a few hours ago.  When they arrive the butler meets them at the door and after a few moments escorts them to a small office.

Thane is seated behind a heavy desk covered in various documents.  He looks up at the groups arrival and speaks, "ah yes, you're back.  I was beginning to wonder if you had run off."  He glances briefly at Blue, who remains quiet, then back to the group.  "I can assume you met with the gnome?  What is the status there?"  His tone is polite but somewhat short.

-----------
*Those going to Jinzo's Sister's Pad
*
It's early evening in the city, though commotion hasn't really even begun to die down yet.  The group should have no particular problem following Jinzo's direction, I'll let him set the scene there.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2020)

"Ah yes, thank you Mr. Thane. It won't be long. We talked with Mr. Merrick yes. It took a bit of time to learn what was the status of the project because he kept talking about the Plane of Cheese (not impossible to exist, mind you). He explained the power cells had been lost during a test with one of his robots so we had to go look for it. There was a bunch of unusually big vermin on the way... and we helped a young woman from some unsavory people. We eventually came across the robot and brought it back to the gnome. Mr. Merrick says he can now continue on the project as requested and should have some results by the end of the week," she explains. "I'm not an expert in these types of technology but it seems he is right."

She looks at the cleric. "Blue was very helpful in healing us. We appreciated it. She did a good job."

"I'll return to the Mending Hand to report tomorrow, I guess. I don't think I'll be able to finish the paperwork in time before closing."

"The others went with Jinzo to his family and make sure the girl is safe. I can deliver their payment if that's ok. Oh, Jon met up with us, I don't know if he talked with you too? A friend of Ashe?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2020)

Quentin Thane takes a few notes as the young wizard speaks.  He continues writing for a few seconds after she finishes and then looks up, "interesting, he actually had a problem, of sorts?  Hrm, well, good work in getting things sorted.  Blue?  Your evaluation?"

Blue steps forward, looking at the floor somewhat meekly.  "They are an _interesting_ group personality wise, but they pursued their task competently despite the unforeseen issues."

The guildmaster does a slight doubletake, considering Blue then the rest of the party carefully.  "That's high praise from Blue, don't mind her manners."  He gives the party another deep look, clearly evaluating.  "That's good enough for tonight at least, thank you for your excellent performance."

He opens a drawer of the desk and pulls out a series of small purses, the chink of coins can be heard as he sets them down.  "Your payment, for a job well done."

"If you are interested I'll get some paperwork drawn up to hire you on retainer.  As you probably imagine I run into odd problems quite frequently and can always use motivated and skilled agents."

((Payment was 500gp x 5 party members, so 2500gp.  Jon and Lizzie aren't represented as they weren't part of the deal, up to you guys if you want to share  ))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2020)

Highness holds the pouch reverently. The most she ever held was a single gold coin. There were 500 in the bag.

"I need to...go shopping." She says in a daze. Tears start to well up in her eyes and she tries her best not to shed any


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2020)

This is not the first time Alanthia has seen this much gold, but the first time it's actually hers. She has helped the Guild selling some Magic Items so she knows they are worth a LOT.  Alanthia grabs the bags of gold of the rest to safely put them in her backpack. "Jinzo... Ashe... Leif?... ok, that should be all. I'll make sure the other get their money."

She gives a smile at Thane and nods as she set the backpack. "Thank you. I think this will help several of us a great deal," she glances at Highness as she scratches Ilin's head. "I'll keep an ear out for any messages if you request us although I'm not sure of everyone else's availability in the near future. I'll let them know, but I think we need to sort things out a bit first. You can send word through the Mending Hand or to Jinzo's house if anything big comes up before then with the details."

If that's all, Alanthia turns to Blue before leaving. "Thank you again. If you want, we could get lunch some other time... I think Highness won't argue as much once she gets shopping.... uhm... _Maybe_." she awkwardly pats Highness to see if she's ok.

"Uhmm... Have a good evening Mr.Thane," she leaves with Highness.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2020)

Still dazed she nods and absently waves at Thane as she staggers out of the building. She looks to Alanthia ,

"I...dont know what to do with this." She said looking at the pouch, "I would dream at night about all the things i would do if i got a bunch of money, but now that I have it."

She turned to look at the building and her face darkened, "and he just tossed it to us, as it it were a handkerchief. If he has so much why hasnt he tried to help us? He....he could have stopped my friends dying from hunger or from disease."

"Instead he gives money too a deranged gnome that wants cheese?! This place is rotten to its core."

She sighed and smiled at Alanthia. "But I wont rant too much. Is there a place with good food? You....you might have to take the lead. Ive never been in a restaurant before....well....not legally." She said with a slight blush.

"And i would love to know about your Guild. Are they as bad as this one, or are they a little more responsible?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2020)

"There's always money involved with the Guilds," she shrugs. "I mean, I don't remember my mother being paid this much for a single job either, that's for sure. The Mending Hand specializes with transmuting spells, city upkeep and magic items... most of the money is reinvested on research. We can fix areas that have deteriorated but usually are limited by the amount of raw materials. That's why I'm studying wood spells. Stone is limited but wood is a renewable source. If we could manipulate it like druids do, it would increase the things we can do around the city to help," she explains suddenly with a lot of excitement, but then clears her throat turning it down her voice a little. "I mean, this surely sounds like the Plane of Cheese... and I have to say that while I can't eat cheese, the idea could provide the people with a high calorie protein food source... at least that's why I assume Mr. Merrick wants to... it could be only for his tacos too..." she shakes her head, a sudden shiver up her spine. "Anyway... I assume Mr. Thane is more... loaded... than the rest of the guilds. His is kind of a banking one after all... so..." she makes sure the money is safely tucked away on their bags and pats Ilin's head as she sits on her shoulder. She will keep an eye out for anyone who tries to do slight of hand. "Some people simply cannot phantom everyone's needs. There's usually a limit for how much and how many you can care/mind for..." she sighs and moves away from the building.


 "I don't usually go to restaurants either... I bring my lunch to work, but I know a place.We should be able to get something to eat on the way to Jinzo's house." 

Alanthia will look for the nearest good tavern.
K. Local


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 14, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia will look for the nearest good tavern.
> K. Local



There's "the Messy Gentlemen's Tavern" nearby, it's a moderately upper-scale tavern mostly mostly favored by merchants (that is people that buy and sell goods without producing any themselves).  It's masoned stonework (an expensive commodity in the city) and smells faintly of woodsmoke from the ovens in the kitchen.  The meal of the day is a savory beef stewed with carrots and peas searved with a crust of bread (5sp) and their signature drink is a heavily spiced ale served warm against the chill of the outdoors (7sp/mug).

It's not terribly crowded at this hour, maybe half full with most patrons in small groups at the tables scattered around the bar.  A young man plays a flute in a corner adding a bit of background sound to the otherwise murmur of conversation.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 14, 2020)

Eventually the group made it back to the business district and went on their separate ways - while Blue, Alanthia & Highness went off to report back to the Guildmaster; Ashe, Jon & Lizzie followed after Jinzo as he led them through various open-air shop stalls that lined the sides of the streets. Eventually these side-stalls evolved into a proper open-air market as the group of four found their way into a noticeably more _well-off_ district of the city. Buildings were cleaner, their up-keep more obvious from the lack of peeling paint, aged wood and crumbling structures.

Time and time again, the group had to stop to retrieve Lizzie either from getting lost, or wandering into a crowd gawking at clothing on sale, or on the _several _occasions she had all but glued herself to the food stalls. And on one occasion, had to pry her away from the sickly sweet words of a shady brothel solicitor.

*"It's right o'er down this'ere path t' th' left, past th' fruit stall." *Jinzo points ahead towards a stall with a variety of exotic fruits on display. *"These folk'ere sell fruits most else haven't even heard of, makes one wonder where they get'em from...anyways, just o'er this way."*

The pathway leading away from the marketplace was - for lack of a better word - pristine, lined with vibrant flowering plants and bushes. Despite the hustle & bustle a literal step behind them, the atmosphere about the path was quiet and serene. Even the air felt cleaner. At the end of the path was a series of buildings - it was essentially a small village in its own right, complete with a cathedral resting at the back of the abbey. As they made their way up to the temple, the nuns, monks, priests & other various congregation members might give them a polite bow or nod, or some general words of encouragement or pleasantry wrapped in religious pretense. A few would give Ashe a once over before returning to their regular duties or whatever tasks had been set upon them.
*___________________________________________
*
*"I call m'sis a 'priestess', but truthf'ly she also goes off an' does exorcisms'n'purges'n'such. Also use'ly leads th'more festive rituals whenever it comes time fer 'em." *He mentions as he leads the other three past the cathedral, much to their surprise. The outside of the building was covered by climbing plants, but at the same time was by no means overgrown; it was obviously an older structure, judging by the cracks in the building material, the faded colors and the smoothed edges. *"I think she's act'ly off right 'bout now. Well, officially members of the clergy are always working, but y'know what I mean." *He continues, *"Also, jus' a fair warnin'in advance, when m'sis ain't workin', she's rather, mm...difficult."*

They're led to what can only be described as a villa a short distance behind the church. *"I kin prolly guess what yer thinkin', Ashe, but her cozy l'il home there used t'be an abandoned run-down cloister, until she had it repaired'n'refurbished. I guess it still technically is, but th' monks'n'male clergy don' really use this'un as much...prolly cuz there's a woman livin' in it now. Celibacy'n'all tha' odd abstinence guff."*

Striding through one of the arches as though he simply owned the place as much as his much-rumored sister, Jinzo bangs on a door that had been decorated with...talismans, strangely enough. Each time his fist met the carved, lacquered wood, the door budged inward slightly until it was had swung open. *"Haaahh, siiiiis, I keep tellin' y' t' lock yer door when all by yer lonesome!" *He yells, immediately heading into the part of the building that had been sanctioned off as his sister's living space.

*"Th' fuck y' doin' wanderin' in here wit'out even knockin'?! Could'a been stark nekkid fer all y'were aware!" ; "Y'd prolly had heard me if y' weren't 'lready on yer second bottle, sis..! An' y' pretty much are nekkid!" ; "EHHH, why kin't y' ever be sum pretty boy come t'carry me out in his arms fine'ly?!" 
*
The sibling's _loving debate _continued on for several minutes, eventually changing into some odd language that's seldom heard in public. For a moment as the argument dragged on, those listening could swear they could hear what sounded like _actual foxes _yelling at each other. This finally ended with some exasperated grumbling from Jinzo followed by the sound of some sort of cushion hitting a wall, _*hard*_.

Jinzo returns to the doorway a moment later. *"Sorry 'bout tha'. When she's not wearing her mask, m'sis kin be...ABRASIVE." *Apologizing, he turns to face into the home to emphasize the last bit, which is promptly met by an overly-exaggerated sigh. *"She's foul-mouthed fer sure, but she doesn't r'lly mean anythin' by it. Anyways, please do come in! ...Jus' don' touch anythin'. Don' know what's possessed'r'not." *He remarks as he heads back inside, beckoning for Ashe, Jon & Lizzie to follow.

The interior clearly took up the majority of the building; the act of praying or meditating doesn't require too much space after all; and, aside from the obvious furnishings, was decorated with various scroll paintings and vases placed artfully, and a corner space of the main room was designated entirely to a small _foreign-styled_ shrine.

As the four made their way down a hallway, the mixed scent of alcohol and incense lingered in the air, growing stronger and stronger still with each inch approaching a slightly cracked-open door.

The group enters the room, and is met with the sight of a woman reclining on a mound of pillows and her own seven tails, dressed in nothing more than a chest wrap and  plain undergarments with her legs splayed slightly apart. In one hand she held a long, twig-thin pipe; and in the other a bottle of otherwise non-descript alcohol. The room itself was decorated with _unique _paraphernalia - the most immediate being a cabinet at the back that was kept closed under chained-locks & talismans, with various items visible within through the glass. Although the items inside seemed innocuous enough, there was something..._ominous _about them.

The woman herself was tall - roughly 6'4" - slender, and _perky_, as one might politely put it. Her hair, a platinum blond with the odd out-of-place dark streak running through it here and there, was kept bound up in a long thick braid that had currently snaked its way down her stomach to her hips. Her skin was fair, as one might expect from someone that-...no, wait.

From the stupefying mixture of airborne alcohol and incense, the odd knick-knacks that adorned the back of the room, and the sheer oddity of it all, the three had somehow overlooked it even though it was right in front if them: the burn scars that adorned the left side of her body, stopping just above her stomach; the ear on her left side was similarly ragged, also likely from whatever had afflicted her body. Additionally, it took them a moment to realize that her eyes had been closed the entire time they were standing there, and yet she was looking straight at them as if expecting one of them to speak up. She was, safe to assume, blind.

Finally, breaking the silence: *"So y'come n' lecture me 'bout bein' all fukkin' prim'n'proper n' closing m'door, Jinzo, yet y' bring in some...tourists in, not even botherin' t' tell me even after bargin' in here. AND THAT'UN THERE." *She motions over to Lizzie, using her pipe as a pointer, her left ear flicking. *"I don'know where y'fukkin' dragged this motherly-endowed girl from, but y' better take her back." *She relaxes back into the cushion-and-tail pile and takes a long draw from the pipe, then proceeds to breathe out a long stream of smoke, cracking a smirk. *" 'Course, s'long as it's a consensual fuck, I s'pose I kin lend y'two th' guest room, jus' clean up after yerselfs."*

*"No, sis, tha' isn't-" *Jinzo is abruptly cut off by another exaggerated sigh. *"Yes, yes, 'course it ain't. Prolly too busy tinkerin' 'round with tha'fukkin' hodge-podge o' rusted scrap o' yers t' even ask. Tha' fukkin' thing better be waitin' outside this time, I don' want t' hafta shoo it outside like some dog tha' went n' pissed on th' fukkin' floor, again."*

Taking another draw from the pipe, she turns her attention over to Ashe and Jon, letting the smoke drift lazily out of her mouth as she, apparently, studied them. *"So, what, y'two wan'me t'do a fukkin' love fortune 'r somethin'?"*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2020)

Alanthia will grab get one table and order the day's specials and one drink.

"Let's just have one to celebrate and then go on our way. I'd be more at ease knowing they arrived safely. We can then start thinking what else should we get to prepare... but I guess you would like to buy some food for your friends as well?"  Alanthia asks.

"You could buy plenty of wandermeals and complement with a stash of normal rations once a week. One gold coin will get you 100 wander meals that last for a day... they don't taste great but as I said it would allow you the feed the most number of people for a while. Trial rations cost 5 silver coins. You could theoretically feed 16 people with 8.5 gold coins for a week."

Highness sees how Alanthia starts writing calculations on her journal. "You know... there are some magic items that make food... simple tasteless food, but nutritious. Sadly, this is still not enough to buy them or get them done."

"Although..." she scribbles an items name. "I have read about a particular cheap one that could in theory be enough... still pricey more than we could afford."

"Let me check tomorrow... let's eat..."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 14, 2020)

Highness looked at the food infront of her and attempted to stop her mouth from salivating too much before the food entered it. It was good. Really good.

Alanthia was scribbling in her notepad furiously as Highness ate.

"There is magic that can create food? And it would only take 8 gold coins to feed people for that long??" She sighed incredulously, "i wish they would use their power to help instead of for more wealth. the issue i have always seen is that people stop caring about others once they get too rich."

"I once saw a bunch of rich folk talking about how much money they had and how they wanted more. It was like an obsession to them.  they were sitting there with servants, all fancy clothes and leaving all that food on their plate,  and they wanted more.  Like a contest."

"I heard that they pay officials to let them break the rules so they can get more money.  it's all corrupt! Im going to change that. " she said nodding. Her eyes darted to the barkeep, had he recognized her after raiding their trash two weeks back? She kept her head down.

"Youre really smart you know. When i become Queen, do you want to be my advisor? Or maybe i can make you Queen of this place, while i rule the rest of the world" she said earnestly.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2020)

"Oh, I'm not good with politics and lots of people," she stops scribbling looking up and shaking her head. "I'm more of a planner and researcher. I think that's why the guild offered to send me with Mr.Merrick to help Mr.Thane check on his project."

"Advisor is more like what I would like to do... but as you say, I would like to help the people here first before moving my interest beyond."

She lowers her voice a bit, just to make sure the conversation remains a bit more private. "From what Lizzie's said, it appears her home place is relatively self-sufficient enough that those raiders attack them once in a while. She's a baker trying to sell her good on other towns, so there's some kind of established trade... that's good, although... I'm not sure we could use our coins, we might have to use small jewels instead..."

(( @EvilMoogle are our coins minted with some city symbol? The Mage King? And speaking of gemstones... where can she go to identify the ones they found?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 14, 2020)

soulnova said:


> (( @EvilMoogle are our coins minted with some city symbol? The Mage King? And speaking of gemstones... where can she go to identify the ones they found?))



Yeah the current version of the coins have the Mage King Thandar's profile on the "heads" side, and an eight-pointed star representing the eight schools of magic and a masonry hammer representing the pervasive influence of the masons within the city industry on the "tails" side.

If you're just looking to sell the gems any jeweler will probably take them.  Generally they'll want 50% of the value for the appraisal fee since the party can't identify them.

If you're strictly looking to have them appraised you could pay for this service, but honestly none of these are valuable enough to merit that.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 14, 2020)

Ashe's mask goes dark and unsmoking for a solid fifteen seconds when acknowledged by the crass kitsune.  The smoke resumes and the glowing eyes awaken again, "Just keeping an eye on Jinzo and the new one." Voice numb, her smoke mixing with the alcohol in the air, "Love is not in my cards, nothing but the Infestation wriggling deep in this prison." She lets off a low chuckle, "Besides, I know the vermin that rest nearby, they say many things to me about this home and the dangers that lurk within."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 14, 2020)

*"Hou, yer jus'a fukkin' poster child o' beamin' sunshine ain't'cha?"* The _crispily-inclined _fox woman promptly retorts, with her own subdued chuckle. *"An' those vermin..." *She pauses, hiking a thumb in the general direction of _outside_. *"Would be fukkin' dead if'n they went'n'stepped in'ere." *

Slowly, the less-than-scantily-clad off-duty priestess probes the air just above her and slowly begins twirling her finger. The _miasma _of alcohol vapors and incense smoke about the room shimmer in the light as the airborne particles are disturbed. *"Good fer keepin' th' damned spirits in their place...An' most other pests out." *She throws another cushion at Jinzo to, this one hitting him squarely in the face. *" 'Nyways, r'lly now. This'd better had been somethin' important if ya'll came n' barged in on me damn near in my birthday suit. An' who is this short milk tank o'er here? She smells...cleaner."*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 14, 2020)

Highness looked thoughtfully at her scribbles. 

"We managed to get quite a lot of gold with just this. I wonder....are there other jobs we could do? Perhaps the barkeep knows something. "

Without waiting or really much thought she approached the bar

"Excuse me good sir, would you perchance know of any odd job that might need doing?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2020)

"Well, Mr.Thane wanted to kind of hire us in retainer... to be called when he needs something..." Alanthia explains. She watches her go to the bar... "Or you could ask the bartender, yes, that's possible as well."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2020)

Without waiting for a response, the near-nude Mpriestess tosses her head back and drains the liquor bottle of its contents as easily as one might go about drinking water, then lets it fall to the floor with a thud.  *"Well, since nun'ya gon' speak up, an' y'brought me nothin' in th' way o'peculiarities 'r at least sum'more liquor, an' I'm sure ya ain't here fer religious services, I'm gon'hafta cordially ask ya'll t' get th' hell-"
*
Jinzo interrupts her, dangling the silver Crescent Moon necklace inches away from her face. *"Now now, I know yer impatient t' get back t' yer...purging the impurities, but I need a second opinion on this'ere bauble. Thing's got religious significance. An' it's from..." *He glances around in an exaggerated fashion. *"The outside."*

The fox priestess immediately snatches the necklace away from Jinzo. *"Outside. As in...outside the city outside." *She pauses, glancing over in Lizzie's general direction with a bemused expression, ear flicking again. *"T'would explain why this'un'ere smells much fukkin' cleaner than most o' the bedraggled masses that's shamble 'round'ere."*

"Looking" down at the necklace, she slowly begins turning the moon-shaped necklace piece in her hands, her fingers trailing across the surface and caressing every edge, as though they were individually acquiring as much sensory data as _fingers _possibly could. *"Eyes up, Musclebrain. It's rude t' stare at a lady." *She motions towards Jon, then returns her manual ministrations to the necklace.

*((@EvilMoogle *Do what you need to do. Appraisal, Knowledge Religion/Arcana, whatever fits. ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 16, 2020)

Jon's eyes narrow at the priestess's remark, "Don't flatter yourself little girl." 

Muscles tense at the touch of Ashe's clawed hand in his, "We obviously are not welcome here, Jinzo, we will be outside." The tiefling leads Jon outside, nearly scampering to get out of the alcoholic smoking atmosphere.  It was silent for a moment before the monster spoke, "That was something, eh?"

Jon exhales a long breath, "Sure was.  Y'know, I was surprised to find ya out there Ashie, outside the dome.  The Gnome sent me out a day or two before," the comment is ended with a laugh, "Elemental plane of cheese it was not!"

"No it wasn't." Ashe laughs with him, shaking her head, "It was nice though, seeing the sky without all that," a finger points upward, "I wonder how it looks at night."

"It was stunning, stars as far as the eye could see.  Still the most beautiful thing out there was me, but lets not count that." He gives Ashe a lopsided grin and a wink.

"Well yeah, nothing rivals Jon the Ferocious." She lets off a snort, "That's why the old hag in there was flirting with you." That remark just caused Jon to laugh louder, "Admittedly, she is a beautiful example of the decay of-"

"She thought it was me when it was you." Jon cuts her off, giving her an eyebrow raise.

"Yes she blamed you because I was staring." Ashe seemed to hide in her hood, stating it a little faster than most of her words, "Her speech and habits are grating, yes, I will not deny that." 

"That's an understatement Ashie!" His voice was loud, but still the companionship was warm.  "So, what's the plan then?"

"Not sure, I am sure Thane would probably find more work for us, maybe pick up some odd jobs or..." her audible exhale as she thought, "go back to the way things were, stuck deep in the dregs with my family that anyone _sane _hates."  She looks at her hands, "Thank the gods that you're not sane." 

"If sane means judging without interacting, then I'm not sane one bit." He gives her a slap on the back, knocking her unbalanced with a laugh. It was a simple phrase, but it made Jon's companionship much more meaningful, "Your family is my family Ashie, don't worry." 

Perhaps that's what Ashe needed, validation, a meaningful conversation with an old friend, or maybe just the companionship in a confusing time in her life.  The outside was strange, and nothing like she thought, but she was stranger than fiction.  But talking with Jon woke up an Ashe that she lost long ago.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 16, 2020)

Vergil said:


> "Excuse me good sir, would you perchance know of any odd job that might need doing?"


The bartender looks at Highness disapprovingly, "payment for drinks is expected up front, we don't barter goods for services here."




Yami Munesanzun said:


> *((@EvilMoogle *Do what you need to do. Appraisal, Knowledge Religion/Arcana, whatever fits. ))



She also recognizes it as a holy symbol of Fate Scribe, goddess of time, fate, and prophesy.  If not for Jinzo's words she probably wouldn't distinguish it from a a moderately priced copy from the market (estimated value about 25gp).  It certainly doesn't appear to have weathered for thousands of years.

I would suspect she'd probably doubt the story that she's been told if this is the only evidence, though I'll leave her personal reaction to Yami.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 16, 2020)

Highness cocks her head at the bartender with an expression of 'are you stupid'

She nods her head and sighs, "i suppose. With an attitude like that i would suspect noone tells you of their problems."

She turns back to Alanthia, "Well,
I would like to buy those rations you speak of for the kids. Preferably somewhere a simple request is not met with a snarky tone."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2020)

Alanthia winces and nods, leaving the restaurant covering her face with the book. She will get her to the closest supply store... although she might need a little cart to move all those Wandermeals.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

((Sorry about the lack of activity, I really didn't have time to react to what happened when we left the building earlier))

Lizzie had never actually considered what it would be like to live in a massive city like this, she had never thought that a place could be this huge. There was no direction that she could look where there wasn't a wall or people or some other strange structure that she couldn't understand. There were no trees that she could find, she couldn't even see the sky above, the air was hot, thick, oily, and it choked to breath. 

As she followed behind Jinzo she had to keep from talking just to make sure that she didn't breath more of it in than she had to. How was this place like this? How had the others lived here? And where was this place? In her years of baking and traveling and trading she had crisscrossed the small mountainside valley and forest near her home multiple times. Though she came across many different things, some of them shockingly massive and different, she had never come across a place like this. Everywhere was so crowded. 

It was a relief when they made it to the place they were going, but there was another problem. 

Realistically, it takes all of Lizzie's concentration to suss out what is being said by Jinzo, so adding a second person with the same accent was the end of her. So, Lizzie does what she always does when she is confused and decides it is best to remain quiet.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 17, 2020)

((It's fine. ))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 17, 2020)

Exiting the tavern, Highness breathes a sigh of relief. "Thank you for taking me out, it was lovely." She says to Alanthia, cradling her stomach fondly. "I love good food! Maybe i can open a tavern of my own when Im Queen..."

She stares off, in her own thoughts. A Tavern. With nice people as staff, unlike that barkeep. Attractive people! They always have pretty tavern girls but never anything for the ladies...maybe someone like Jon....

"Jon would look good in an apron." She says her eyes taking on a dreamy look. "In nothing but an apron..."

She looks back at Alanthia,  realizing that she spoke out loud and flushed. "I....yes well. Um. I think i will split my gold with Lizzie and Jon, I doubt we would have got it without their help.. Get some wandermeals and perhaps a few extra daggers. Maybe a new dress too."

"What are you doing with your gold?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2020)

((I'm going to go ahead and move things along to morning.  I'll assume the group meets back up at Jinzo's sister's place, and makes arrangements to sleep and if they're not sticking together to meet up in the morning))

*Experience Gain: 1314* using the "fast" progression this is just enough to level to level 2.  If you need help with leveling let me know in OOC.

The group resets, reflects on their adventure, and awakes in the morning ready to face the next day.  There's a slight tension in the air in the city in the morning, though there's no immediate source.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 18, 2020)

She felt guilty as she woke up. She had gone to an inn and slept on a bed. A proper one. It didnt have bugs in it, the sheets smelled....nice! And it was so soft! She hadnt taken a bath yet though. She still felt too sheepish to ask. She used the water to clean with a towel (a fresh soft towel which she stuffed in her backpack)
Her guilt was because she knew her friends were still on the streets. At least they had food now. That made her smile. She would have to buy Alanthia a gift for that suggestion. 

She made her way to the meeting spot . She should have been in fine spirits but she had a bad feeling about the day.

"Good morning friends!" She said beaming, "you will be happy to know that your monarch is alive, well and nicely rested. How were your evenings?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2020)

*Before*

"Oh, we actually got Leif's share but I haven't seen her since she left. I would give them that 250/250 to Jon and Lizzi."

"As for what I will buy. Equipment for our next trip. We got a taste... literally... of what's there. We will be prepared. I made a list before going to sleep. Most of this stuff is a bit heavy for me so I'll ask Lizzie if she can carry the heavier things. "

She gives Highness and extra gold coin. "To buy some fresh blankets for your friends."

She will buy a simple cloak for Lizzie just in case.

When she arrives to Jinzo's place, she will hand out 500 gold to him and Ashe. "Here"
As she confirms that Leif didn't seem to stick around, she will split her share by half, giving 250 gold to Lizzie and Jon. "I guess this will have to do for the moment. This is our money, Lizzie. We trade with this."
((I think that's all the gold?))


*Now*
"Morning. Hey Jinzo... did your sister said anything about the amulet? Any idea of how you guys want to handle this? We still got a week before Mr.Merrick finishes his Thane's project and then we might be able to leave. We could prepare in the mean time... and I have list of things that might come in handy for our next excursion."


She opens her journal to show them as she points at each item.


Ioun torch 75gp  "This one is very handy... for me at least. I can't see in the dark like some of you, so this will help"

Card-scroll of Stabilize x3 (37.5gp) "I have learned how to use how to use use divine scrolls... without Blue to heal, we need to be prepared"
Potion of cure light wounds 50gp "Again... we won't have a healer with us so this is very important that every has at least one of these I think..."

Masterwork backpack 50gp (4lb)  "To be able to carry more stuff... (I actually I'm at my limit)"

Compass 10gp (.5lbs)  "We should be able to get one to try not get lost... I mean, Lizzie might know her way around but this can aid us"
Alchemist Fire 20gp (1lb) "Good to have"
Acid Flask 10gp (1lb) "Never know when you need one"
Grappling hook 1gp (4lb) "There were lots of mountains out there... we will certainly need this."
*Folding ladder 2gp (16lb)* "I would need Lizzie to take this... I can't carry it my self..."
Collapsibple Plank 0.4 (10lb)* "So we can cross the river without problem"*

Chronicler's Kit 40gp (4.5lb)  "Oh, this one is for me, hehe... nevermind"

"Other than that... everyone should have a rope... water, blanket, bedroll, a week's worth of rations..."

She then stops and quiets down a bit... "Do you feel like... tense? I mean, like... the air?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

The chatting, chittering and occasional tittering of the two fox siblings could be heard from inside Ibara's abode. Clearly, being presented with this artifact briefly put the crass priestess in a much more personable mood, comparably speaking. *"It looks authentic, sure'nuff. ...Remind me where y'gon an' dug this up fro- Oh Jinzo, don' tell me tha' y' fukkin' went'n'stole th' damn thing!" **; "Wh- Sis 'course not! We found it outside." ; "Mm, yes 'course. An' where specific'lly didja say y' found it?"
*
Jinzo hesitates. *"A pot. In a nest. In a cave. Guarded by giant rats." *Cracking an oddly amused grin, Ibara rests her chin on one hand. *"Oh y' don' say~ A pot. In a nest. In a cave. Guarded by giant rats, mm~?" **; "A pot in a nest in a cave, guarded by giant rats, yes." ; "Mhmm~ Giant Rats, I see~" *Her smile grows wider - betraying her growing exasperation- tails swishing about behind her gently. Soundlessly, Ibara removes herself from her pillow pile and goes over to a smaller cabinet, opens it and removes yet another bottle of liquor, and uncorks it with a loud "pop". *"A pot, in a nest, in a cave, guarded by giant rats."*

Contrary to earlier, where she downed the alcohol directly from its container, Ibara opted this time to pour it into an ornate wineglass. *"Guarded by giant rats. Of course!"  *She promptly drinks it empty. *"Y' understand, tho', tha' since only th' clergy is actually even able t' lay eyes on such artifacts outside o' festivals or rituals, natur'ly I'm skeptic as t' how y' even acquired this." *After a minute or two of complete silence from both, Ibara pours herself another glass. *"...After opening th' pot, each o' us had a vision." ; "Yes, and..?" ; "A red-haired woman garbed in green robes told us somethin' of...fate, I reckon'd be the simplest way t' put it." ; ". . ." 
*
The flick of an ear, a quirked eyebrow and an uttered quiet sigh, she sips from the glass. *"Y' realize yer not givin' me too damn much t' work with, here." ; "Yes, sis." ; "An' y' realize I'm gon' hafta get th' Heads t' get a look at this'ere artifact if y' want any concrete answers fer sure on what it is 'r what is does." ; "Yes, sis." ; "Which means tha' they're gon' stage an investigation." ; "Yes, sis." ; "Askin' questions tha' you don' seem too keen on answerin'." ; "It's...complicated, sis." "Complicated, y' say." *She pauses, swirling the alcohol gently. *"Complicated. No, let me tell you what is complicated 'bout all this fukkin' situation, my dear younger brother." *

Ibara immediately downs the remainder of the glass' contents before tossing the glass behind her; shattering violently as it hits the floor. *"Complicated is my own kin goin' off, supposedly, to the outside wit'out even so much as lettin' his mother know - let alone his own older sister. Complicated is comin' back with an artifact of religious significance, supposedly from th' outside, wit' barely even minimal fukkin' workin' knowledge o' what y' found an' what y' saw. Fer all you know, what's that fukkin' Liar God's go-by - The Confuser of Ways? Could'a been that one's trickery fer all yer aware. To what end - I don' fukkin' know. Complicated..." *

Pausing what can only be described as a scolding to catch her breath, Ibara points over at the spaced-out Lizzie that was still in the room. *"Is haulin' along an outsider from only Gods-know-where, into our city, wit'out even considerin' whether 'r' not she's carryin' some ill along with her." *She pauses again, quickly closing the distance between Jinzo and herself until they were only inches away from each other. *"Complicated is why yer younger brother Kojima had his arm blown off at th' damn elbow; do y' understand what I'm saying t' you right now?" *By this point Jinzo had his head bowed slightly, making every conceivable effort to avoid - for what it's worth - eye contact. *"Yes, sis." ; "Do you..?! Haaah, fukkin' shit. Where's my casual robes..." *Muttering to herself, Ibara makes her way over to a dresser at one end of the room and feels her way through the various hanging robes and dresses. *"I'm gon' be gettin' a read on yer comrades. I assume yer gon' be meeting up with them soon. Prolly tomorrow..?" *

Jinzo remains silent. *"That's fine, too. After all, yer gon' have all night t'...how should I put it...confess yer sins t' yer priestess of an older sis." *Exhaling sharply, Ibara turns her head to finally address Lizzie, even if only briefly. *"It'd prolly be in yer best int'rest if y' stayed here at night fer...as long as yer in town. We kin get the abbey healer 'r whatnot t' give y' th' once-over later t' make sure y' aren't carryin' some sickness 'r curse on ya. Th' guest room's two doors down to yer right immediately after y' exit this room."*

The front door slams shut seemingly on its own. 


((Aaaaand end scene. ))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 18, 2020)

((Has Highness felt this 'tension' before or is it something out of the ordinary?))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

*Current Day: 
*
Compared to the rest of the group, it was obvious that Jinzo hadn't gotten much sleep the previous night; bleary-eyed and constantly yawning, he occasionally glanced around as if to reaffirm where he was.

His older sister approaches from behind him; ears and tails hidden now that she was out in public; and a few steps behind _her_ were three knightly-looking guards, all wearing an insignia indicating they were under the employ of the church. Contradicting her sloven private appearance from the previous night she was wearing pristine, if rather mundane, set of robings; her long, braided hair was draped over both her shoulders; and the  scent of flowers emanated off from her, completely betraying any lingering evidence of her _indulgences_.

*"Mornin'...This'ere is my older sister, an' after havin' a...*" Jinzo pauses to yawn, covering his mouth *"...Loving sibling's debate late into th' night, she's here t' give ya'll th' once over. Make sure yer all on th' level."*

On cue, Ibara steps forward and performs a slight bow. *"I'm gon' be up-front with ya'll - I had him tell me everything 'bout yer little...escapades yesterday. So, natur'lly as his older sis, I came t' see fer myself the caliber o' folk he's gon' an' involved himself with. You understand~" *She turns her head over in Jon's and Ashe's general direction to acknowledge their presence. *"O' 'course, I had already met a couple o' ya yesterday, briefly. But tha' really don't tell me anythin' 'bout ya'll. Who y' are, what yer goals are..." *She pauses, hopefully having led one of them to open up.

Meanwhile, Jinzo moves over to Alanthia and silently takes her journal from her and idly looks over her shopping list.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

((The tension is the overwhelming presence of an Oracle Older Sister and her three guards. ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2020)

Alanthia gulps and nods. "Oh. Well. Are they... of trust? We are trying to keep this information in private," she gestures to the guards. "I don't think their presence is necessary for this talk. Could they step out a bit while we talk, please? Thank you."



"My name is Alanthia Enderil, a wizard of the Mending Hand Guild. I have a bit of a research project on wood transmutation magic and I have a knack with magic devices. The guild sent me to help mr.Thane to check on Mr.Merrick's progress. As for my goals, well, I want to help the city get more needed resources, improve the lives of those who live here... and I do want to explore out there and find the rest of the pots." 

She grabs back her journal from Jinzo, and shows the passage she where she wrote what the woman said.  "This is what the woman said... that... the were more gifts...whoever sealed that hope and they wanted the survivors of the End to... shape the world."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 18, 2020)

Highness lets out an exasperated sigh

"Good lord, I suppose secrets are useful when they are given out freely. We could perhaps hire a town crier and go all in on this." She looks at the guards. "I trust that they know not to blab."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2020)

Vergil said:


> ((Has Highness felt this 'tension' before or is it something out of the ordinary?))


This sort of tension happens from time to time whenever a change is in the air in the city.  In some cases it can be simple as guilds power shifting between each other.  Or it could be something more harmful, like a disease outbreak.  Or it could just be a rumor that's nothing at all.

The timing is certainly suspicious with the party's return, but there's nothing overt saying it is that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

Lizzie is all sorts of confused, she stands by aimlessly, holding the things she was given by Alanthia


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

*"Oh dearest me, they may very well be under th' employment of th' church, but they are - more appropriately - under my employ specifically. Besides..." *Ibara steps closer to Highness, wearing a small smile as she tilts her head. *"I've...sensed you, on a few occasions making off from th' church's food donations with more than you yerself need. So yer clearly looking after a few others...prolly children, yes? So y' should know first hand th' necessity o' makin' sure yer kin aren't gettin' into trouble or fallin' into th' wrong crowd. So y' should understand why I had t' pry th' information from him~"*

With a sigh Ibara turns around in place and steps back into her previous spot. *"Not t' mention tha' I'm a priestess...and an Oracle. So y' kin prolly guess where my responsibilities lie, especially when presented wit' information as...potentially tumultuous as this. So..!" *She "looks" over her shoulder. *"Assumin' tha' I'll hafta talk t' my superiors, I wonder. What exactly. It is. I'm gon' hafta tell them..? Ya'll came across somethin' big. Bigger than any o' ya. Bigger than this whole damn city. Big 'nuff, tha' keepin' it a secret fer too long'll put each o' ya'll in a...less than trustworthy spot when they finally determine where and who this all started with."*

*"Sis, maybe this sorta talk is better suited fer a later date..." *Jinzo interrupts, grabbing his sister's shoulder to get her attention. Sighing, she relents and turns to face the group once again. *"But yes, I s'pose I'm not here t' interrogate ya on matters of...imperative religious and political significance. Jus t' see what kind o' folk my younger brother has seen fit t' consort with~ As for this, however..."*

She holds up the Crescent Moon necklace,  dangling it in front of the group. *"What do ya'll suppose I do wit' this..?"*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2020)

"As far as I have seen... we are an honest lot. We got some problems... but we meant well. People who want to help I think..." Alanthia adds. "And of course, Lizzie wanted to check this place but I think it has been a bit overwhelming for her."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

*"Ah, tha' would explain why she was damn near a ghost th' whole last night. An' here I was thinkin' tha' she was a mute." *Ibara remarks, turning her head towards Lizzie.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 18, 2020)

"You talk....a...lot..." Highness says straining her ears to get her head around the accent. "I wouldnt have to steal if everyone just tried. Alanthia and I were able to secure food for a week. By buying it, i might add."

"Not that it matters. There will be more talk and then no action. I will take care of my subjects as a Queen should."

"Regarding the odd feeling, it seems like a shift in power....or something. A bit of a coincidence seeing as what we just did. Perhaps we should check on our little friend."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

Upon hearing the phrase "stealing", Ibara turns head  to address Highness again. *"I don' recall sayin' anythin' 'bout stealin', tho'..? Tha' aside, if y'think I'm talkin' a lot now, y'might wanna avoid my sermons, then~" *She giggles quietly. *"Yer talkin' 'bout tha' gnome friend o' yers, right? Natur'lly I'll be taggin' along. Y'know, sisterly concern an' all tha'." *She pauses, then starts chuckling quietly when she realizes her unintentional joke.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2020)

While some of that night was spent listening to the yaps of the bickering fox siblings, she ended up going back to her warn nest in the dregs after buying herself a good meal and a slab of meat to bring home.

She was one of the lucky few that, while still in the dregs, had a home, if only because the vermin didn't bother her. It was cut out of the stone in the worst area, surrounded by beings hyped up on drugs, loud neighborhood, constant fights and even deaths occured.

But it was four walls, a ceiling and a door, it even had a lock, for 5 gold a month! Her rent was always made, even if she had to resort to some less than legal ways to make due. It paid well to be an alchemist this deep into the infected wound of society.

The floor was covered in hay for insulation, her alchemy station waiting for her in the corner. Rat, bugs and other creatures of the less fortunate, were scattered across the floor in different levels of survival. An old scarred tom cat stretches from one of the larger holes in the wall, chirping to meet her when she enters. She sits down in her hay nest in the corner, pulling her bag off her shoulder and lighting her lantern before pulling her mask off to 'smile' at the vermin and cat that came up sniffing her. "Brought you guys something to eat." She splits the bread from her meal and meat she bought between the creatures, "It was a long day, and I might not be home much anymore." A glint of sadness dwells in her voice as she watches her family eat, "But I know you can take care of yourselves."

---

Ibara's words tightened Ashe's shoulders, now this unqualified vixen is threatening to let the entire city know everything that's going on about the outside. "Great, I'm sure the entire city already knew thanks to Blue's reconnaissance, judging by this suffocating tension in the air." 

 She steps forward, "Ashe the Infestation, alchemist by trade." The statement was formal and her voice lowers as she gets even closer to the kitsune, her tail twitching lightly, in agitation perhaps? "And if you say a thing to anyone without explicit permission from us, you will have a vermin infestation that even all of your talismans will not be enough to save you. Not a single drop of alcohol nor leaf will be left." She steps back into the group, "Have I made myself clear enough?" While worded as a question, her body language seems to imply more of a statement instead. 

"If you are determined to come along, just make sure you're competent enough to handle yourself in case trouble finds us."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

In the face of this vague half-threat, Ibara simply smiles in response. *"Ah yes, th' Rot-Lord follower. We kin provide services fer you as well at th' **monastery** tha' I work at; should y' wish; but y' understand why people'd be hesitant t' do so openly. However, if y' wish t' overtake my church'n'homestead an' turn it into a seedbed of illness, it'd be t' yer benefit if y' found familiars that were..." *She pauses to inhale, her smile widening for just a moment. *"...Resistant t' complete immolation. But!" *

She claps her hands together, the sudden loud pop making a few of the members jump slightly at the noise. *"We're not here t' discuss how t' go 'bout th' untimely undoing of one or th' other. Do please lead th' way...~?"*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2020)

Ashe barks in laughter at the comment, "I am no follower of Rotlord, just unfortunately marked.  I follow no god, and need no assistance.  But perhaps I may need to reevaluate my view on you."  She paces a bit, tension getting to her a tad, not her tension of the priestess, but in the air, it flooded every fiber of her being, even Nibbles began to get antsy when the city's power changed.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2020)

"Hey, after we check on Mr. Merrick, I need to report back to my Guild as well. I'll make sure to avoid mentioning about that."

She comes a long to see the gnome.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

*"I disagree with yer assessment of not needin' assistance, we might jus' be able t' pull y' away from th' more chaotic influences-that-be yet~ Obviously tho', I ain't gon' go forcin' ya into my fold." *Ibara responds to Ashe, following the group.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2020)

Highness steps in front of Ibara, her chin raised and back straight.

"You do NOT have our permission to join us. I don't care who you think you are but I know little to nothing about you, aside from the fact that you are quite disagreeable. I reluctantly accept Jinzo as our companion and he can fill you in on the details once he gets back. We have been hired for a task, not you, so if you would be so kind as to stay here."

"And perhaps put some clothes on that are becoming of your station."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2020)

With a deceitfully gentle smile, Ibara simply gestures to her three guards still following behind her. *"What exactly, pray tell, do y' expect t' do if I choose t' follow ya'll anyways? Indeed, an' one more thing." *She steps forward suddenly, poking her finger into the side of Highness' exposed midriff, the sudden direct interaction making her flinch - however slight. *"Don't go throwin' stones, okay dear~?" *

Ibara then steps closer, putting the two of them just within whispering range. *"An' my brother told me 'bout yer...peculiar worldview. So I'd 'preciate it if y' refrained from frontin' like yer th' end-all on his inclusion. Or anybody else's fer tha' matter. At least while I'm here. M'kay~?" *

Still wearing a small smile, Ibara moves on past Highness. *"Besides, 'tis not like I'm gonna be followin' ya'll on yer grand adventure, I'm just performin' my sisterly an' priestess duties proper. Surely, y' kin 'preciate that much."*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2020)

"My outfit helps with maneuverability and moving quietly. Your outfit is simply to announce that you are a...well, ill leave it unsaid."

"You would admit that you are a recognizable woman. Do you not think that the city would ask questions as to why a priestess of your.....reputation,  is going to a gnomes workshop.:

"Even if you were to come up with a cover story, i know i would investigate, as will others. Perhaps your followers?. We are absolutely trying to keep this quiet. Your presence is a danger to the mission and completely unnecessary. "


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2020)

*"On th' contrary, most folk wouldn't question it unless they had right-enough suspicion fer foul play 'r shady dealings. 'Course, there's a reason I'm wearin' my mundane robes, none o' the folk here would recognize me as anythin' but 'just being part of the church'. As fer th' guards following me...would one not send adequate protection along with even a low-ranking politician? An' my followers, as y' put it, are well aware tha' I go out into town every now-and-again. I ain't sworn t' celibacy 'r a life o' moderate poverty. None are required to these days, but people still do it. An' yet all th' men at my convent have taken an' oath of celibacy. Shame, some o' em are pretty damn good looking..." *

With a gentle shake of her head, she lets out a wistful sigh. *"Now, is there anythin' else, or are y' honestly jus' lookin' fer a reason t' have an argument?"*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2020)

"Listen... you can't blame us for being careful. I at least thought you would be able to give us some insight on the necklace. I thought that was it..." Alanthia explains a bit nervous. "I do not know what these sisterly and priestly duties entail... Coming to talk with the gnome with more people might not be the best. He IS working on Thane's project afterall... and I don't know how he will react at the sight of guards. Could you please at least tell us if the necklaceis of any further significance?... helps us trust you."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2020)

*"Oh dearest me, I don't care what he's working on~ Tha' much is more o' Jinzo's aptitude. An' we can certainly talk of the necklace later. Compare notes as it were..? Perhaps not in a public space, mind you." *Ibara turns her head slightly away, in a physically instinctual attempt at being coy.  *"An' cuz I know yer wonderin', Jinzo has the necklace with him now; so ya'll don' go worryin' 'bout the poor blind priestess gettin'...robbed blind. Uhuhu~"*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2020)

"He has a crossbow. Nearly shot me when i came out the portal..." Highness mumbles.

"Im not risking my payday because you think itll be 'a lovely treat to see something fun lalalala'. This is the first of many steps that will have me on a throne. If Jinzo wants to take you at a different time, then fine, thats up to him. Honestly i dont know why you even bothered to wait for us. It certainly wasn't to ask permission to join."

"But right now, while we are on the job. Nope. I dont want to have to worry about someone outside the party screwing things up."

"Light only knows we have enough to worry about..."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2020)

*"If it makes y'feel any better, I'll wait 'til ya'll finish with yer business before I conduct my own. But I'm still taggin' along with ya'll, now, since it's convenient fer me." *Ibara promptly replies, essentially disregarding the majority of Highness' statement.

With a startling, sharp inhale followed by a loud yawn, Jinzo officially wakes up from his half-awake-stupor; still grasping the Crescent Moon necklace tightly in his pocket. *"Alrighty...That's a little bit better...Where are we now?" *He looks around a few times before realizing the group had just boarded the lift to take them down to the Burrows. *"Oh." *

*"Well good mornin', dear brother; how nice of you t' join us~" ; "Haahh...Yes, yes. Mornin', sis."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2020)

Lizzie raises her hand. *"Alanthia, ma'am. Y'all said we could go to the market for eggs and milk. If I'm to do some baking, I mean. It doesn't look like we'll be able to stay around here much longer safely. Maybe it can wait." *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2020)

Alanthia is all for keeping her informed but she rather not take her to the gnome just now. "We still need much to figure out first. We will check on him and let you know what we learn. Thank you."

She turns to Lizzie. "We should be able to grab some eggs, milk, and a few other things on our way to the gnome. C'mon." 

She gives Lizzie a cloak she bought yesterday to cover her head a bit, so she might pass as a tiefling. "This should work."

She will buy the things on her list and ask Lizzie to hold on to the heavier stuff.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2020)

Highness eyes one of the guards

"Dont suppose youve heard anything around the city have you?"

(Id go to a tavern but dont think we have time to )


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2020)

((If I recall correctly, technically you have a whole week IC))

Silently, the guard being addressed casts a side-eye towards Highness. Even though Ibara was several steps ahead of the guard and facing the opposite direction; and blind; she waves her hand as if to approve of them divulging whatever relevant information they had - at their own discretion, naturally. 

*"Hum...That would depend on what rumors you're referring to." *The guard's voice was surprisingly deep & gravelly. A closer look at this particular guard would reveal that he was the oldest out of the group, _period_, not just of the escort. However, his physique and the sharp look in his eyes betray his graying hairs. 


While the others engaged in further conversation - or bickered, whichever - Jinzo turned his attention elsewhere, hoping to come by some relevant information himself from the chatter around him.

*Perception Roll:

1d20 + 4 = 11
7 + 4 = 11

((Note: Since I had added the +2 modifier to my WIS stat, the Perception Modifiers should be *1 (Rank) +2(WIS) +3(Class Skill). *Of course, I had rolled prior to the change, so I'm not sure if it'd be fair to tack on that +2 modifier making it a 13 out of 20 roll.))*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2020)

If Highness has time then she'll go out and scout for info about any news of big power shifts between the guild and meet the group at the gnomes house.

Perception
1d20+11
17+11 = 28

Diplomacy
1d20+6
10+6 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2020)

Alanthia will go out shopping with Lizzie and ask around if something has happened.


Perception



DIplomacy


(())

She will additionally buy a cheese for the gnome. Then she will head to the gnome's house to to converge with the others.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2020)

((My deepest condolences, @soulnova))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2020)

Lizzie is going to lend a hand in looking though she doesn't exactly know what she is looking for all the way.

Perception: 
13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Perception Roll:
> 
> 1d20 + 4 = 11
> 7 + 4 = 11


Jinzo hears what appears to be normal discussions.



soulnova said:


> Perception
> 
> 
> DIplomacy


Alanthia doesn't pick up on anything particularly unusual.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Perception:
> 13


Lizzie is too overwhelmed by the sights and sounds of the enormous city to pick any particularly useful commentary out from the crowds.



Vergil said:


> Perception
> 1d20+11
> 17+11 = 28
> 
> ...


Highness happens to hear rumors of some sort of disturbance at the Prophets, the name for a temple to Fate Scribe from a number of different people.

With a few inquiries she's not able to track down a lot of specifics.  The rumor is some sort of revelation though at least three different temples are mentioned with confidence and no one seems to agree as to what the message was or what it might mean, which is probably causing the "tension" in the air.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2020)

((The necklace was of that faith i believe))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 20, 2020)

Highness goes back to the group and shares what she found out.

What is Fate Scribe? And does highness know anything about them
K. Local
1d20+5
4+5 =  9

"I dont know much about revelations and how they happen. But if it has something to do with that necklace...or even some residual power that we are holding from the pot...then we are probably going to get tracked down."

"Maybe im just being paranoid though."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2020)

((We are meeting at Merrick's right?))



EvilMoogle said:


> The silver crescent moon is the divine focus of Fate Scribe, the goddess of time, fate, and prophesy.  Her clergy is pretty rare in Aurum as with most of the "ask the gods for information" spells not working the worship of her is more symbolic than capitalistic-pragmatic.



Alanthia reminds them of this...

"Maybe opening the portal or bringing the necklace back allowed them to get a reply from their goddess? But I agree, it cannot be a coincidence."

"There isn't much we could do about that right now, other than investigating directly."

She will check on Merrick and give him the Cheese she bought. *Knock knock* "Mr. Merrick? It's us. We brought you something. It's not the plane of cheese, but I thought you might like it," she calls from the door to make sure he heard them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2020)

At the knock the gnome replies something that could loosely be interpreted as a "come in.'

They find the gnome has done something to a corner of his workshop, arcs of electricity dance around him as he huddles over the form of H.E.R.B.I.E. hard at work.  The stench of ozone is thick in the workshop, and hairs stand slightly on end upon entering.  The gnome spares a brief glance up before giving a curt reply, "oh, you're back.  What is it you need now, I'm busy!"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2020)

"We brought you some cheese," she places the small wheel over a the closest table, away from electricity. "Just wanted to make sure you are fine. If you need anything, let us know," she looks at the others if they want to make any questions, but she whispers to them. "If you have questions, be brief. With all this electricity he shouldn't be distracted too much," she warns them.

Seeing the gnome absorbed by his work, she will step outside when the others are done as well and think what to do next.

"Alright... I need to report back to my guild... and I want to look into the Archives for information and histories of the old world because I'm not very good with rumors and with people... Highness you seemed to get that info really quick... Do you want to go check on that temple to ask what's happened?"

"Is there anything you would want me to try to research while I'm there?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2020)

"Im not too well versed with religious subjects but ill go. Perhaps gaining a cult of religious followers would help my cause."

Highness nodded at Alanthia and sauntered off towards the temple. Fate and prophecy....she idly wondered what the future held for her.

She approached the temple and looked about.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2020)

Alanthia will go to the Mending Hand Guild to finish her report on Thane's job. If required to make a descriptión of the events she will share the same info as with Thane and add a note that even though the device in question is not magical in nature it holds promise and she will keep an eye for any new developments.

After that, she will go with the Sages and pay the fee to get access to pre-Dome history, geography and dungeoneering topics, especially maps of the old world. If allowed, she will copy a general map to her journal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2020)

Highness (and anyone with her) picks one of the temples of Fate Scribe that she heard about to visit.

Fate Scribe isn't a terribly major god in the overall population of Aurum, and their temples tend to be smaller structures that reflect that.  Highness has, no doubt, passed this one without even really seeing any reason to note it is there.

Today that is not the case.  The small temple is a bustle of activity, with people milling around in and out of the building, both those dressed in the raiment of Fate Scribe and those in more casual dress.  *dice clatter* Highness notes that those that are dressed as faithful seem to be wearing the garb of the mundane lay priests rather than clerics.

Even from outside the scent of incense can be picked up distinctly, it's probably thick in the air inside.

-----
Alanthia reports back to her guild, they seem satisfied that she performed well though they'll likely follow up with Thane in the future to make sure he is happy as well.

Alanthia (and anyone with her) then visits a history-focused sage guild and makes her way into their library.  Aurum was a relatively young city before the end happened, and most of the writing on it largely propagandized.  At the time the continent was dominated by four large nations, Ylati, Eomr, Dnalgne, and the Naisrep Empire.  While the world was largely at peace there was a lot of political battling and infighting between these nations and the man who would eventually become the Mage King Thandar set out with his followers to forge an independent city in an area known as the "Wilds" the last remaining refuge of monsters and magical creatures.

Most of the writings on Aurum have the feel or a degree of propaganda but it seems like Aurum established itself with a number of large magical portals connected to the other major cities of the world.  It was positioned, at least for a time, as the major trade hub of the world allowing the artisans and craftsmen the luxury of plying their trades without the need to gather raw materials themselves.

The mountains near the wilds (the Northern part of the main range of mountains) were home to a variety of different monstrous creatures, and some writings speak of them being connected to a mass system of underground caverns, but such a place was considered exceptionally dangerous even before the world ended so there's not a lot of specific details there.

Virtually all of the writings center around the continent Aurum is located on (Ereh), though there are occasional references to shipwrecks from other continents so likely some other realms exist (this is my IC explanation for where Asian themes originate from, though they've been at least mildly present for thousands of years even before the "end").

(If there's specific information you're looking for please let me know)


(Map by soulnova, everybody thank her for her work!  Blue dot inexpertly added by me, the location of Aurum)

(If anyone wants to refer to the old map in the opening posts of the End of Days thread they can, that wills how the countries relative positions and where the major cities used to be)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2020)

Lizzie would have probably followed Alanthia. Has she seen a map before, even a smaller one that is like a mock up of the areas she travels frequently. Would she recognize the land? 

*"Oooo, what's this picture,"* she asks as she looks over it, pondering what it might mean. 

*Survival to recognize anything on the map:*
24


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2020)

She whispers trying to keep her voice down. "Let's not be too loud. People come here to study," she's not upset but she rather not get scolded by the sage in charge. "Well, we had some books from before the world changed. I don't know if you have book where you are from. This is pretty much all the information we had of how the world used to be... This is a map of the continent. He are supposed to be here... I'm not entirely sure where did the portal opened to... I assume along this mountain range..." she whispers pointing at the picture.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Survival to recognize anything on the map:*
> 24


It's unlikely that Lizzie has ever seen a map that's not extremely local in nature.  But assuming others are willing to work with the landmarks that she knows they can guess the location the party was at before was roughly here:



She the general area around there there are a handful of villages like hers.  The twisted-ones come come from the Northwest, she doesn't know specifically where.  She knows from village lore that there's a vast desert across the mountain range to the South, a few of the farthest travelers from her village have seen but other than it's dangerous she doesn't know much about it.

Rumors tell that to the Northeast of this location is a great village, occasionally people have visited it and returned with amazing tales, but it's somewhat taboo as many others that go that way don't return.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 21, 2020)

The two fox siblings opted to follow with Alanthia, figuring it'd be quieter without Highness' grandeur proclamations of _divine right_ - inside a house of worship, of all places. 

*". . .Ah well, she'll prob'ly be fine." *Jinzo shrugs idly, squeezing the Crescent Moon necklace in his pocket. *"So, sis...what didja think 'bout Merrick? Are y' satisfied now?" **; "Tha' gnome's gon' go an' blow himself up sooner or later." ; "...There's an outline o' his body on one o' the walls." ; "T'would certainly explain the smell o' burnt hair~" *This sent the two siblings into a chuckling fit.

Both quieted down upon entering the building after paying the nominal fee.
*________________*

*"It'd benefit us greatly if we find some books about any wildlife'n'monsters o' the area, I'd reckon." *Jinzo suggests. *"...Even if they are several eons out of date."*

Meanwhile, Ibara quietly sits down across from the group.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2020)

As a history focused library they don't go into great detail in wildlife or monsters of the world but there's probably some general ideas.

Most of the world didn't have what you'd consider monsters, just mostly normal wildlife.  Most of these mundane animals are represented in Aurum and at least at a glance seem at least similar to what's described.  The more predatory creatures are considerably more tame than the ones in the wild.

The Wilds is really the only region that has "monsters" in it, or at least used to.  It was home to most of the Orcs and Goblins and a handful of related species as well as fae and various innately magical monsters.  You could (and probably some do) devote a lifetime to studying stories of different creatures and barely scratch the surface.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 21, 2020)

(( >>Interactions with local wildlife and resulting mythos and legendary epics
>>Not a part of history

Fucking... ))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2020)

Alanthia will try to copy the map.

She looks at Jinzo thoughtfully. "Yes, I don't know if this particular library has works on Nature, but it would be worth to ask"

How much would it be for a copy of some of these books? Specially focusing on that particular area. That would be the border of Ylati with Eomr, right?


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2020)

Highness goes into the temple proper and looks for a more cleric looking person. 

"Wow, quite the hustle and bustle around here. Its not normally like this is it?" Highness puts on her best smile. Noone could resist that....

Diplomacy 
1d20+6
14+6 = 20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2020)

@soulnova 
The mountains run from what was once Eomr and the Naisrep Empire.  Ylati would have been to the west, though not terribly far from this area.

The sages are hesitant to part with any of their knowledge, getting copies of books is a pretty labor intensive process and there's not a lot of people interested in copying books from before the end of the world.  They do produce an almanac of sorts about Southwest Eomr that they'd be willing to part with for *dice clatter* 99gp.



Vergil said:


> "Wow, quite the hustle and bustle around here. Its not normally like this is it?" Highness puts on her best smile. Noone could resist that....
> 
> Diplomacy
> 1d20+6
> 14+6 = 20



Highness manages to pull aside a young-looking halfling who introduces himself as Expounder Godo.  While he has a friendly demeanor his features look positively weary, there's no chance he's slept in the last day.  "No, not normally," his voice also sounds positively exhausted and there's a touch of something more than just exhaustion in it.  "My apologies, we're obviously a bit out of sorts today.  But destiny--," he pauses, his voice catching slightly before he forces himself to continue, "waits for no one.  What is it I can do for you today?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 21, 2020)

*"I'd imagine tha' any anthropological records or artifacts o' past...native civilizations would be easier t' ask fer, then. Might at least get somethin' from it" **; "Mm, humans seem t' be mighty proud o' triumphing o'er simpler folk tha' were jus' mindin' their own business, so it'd be surprisin' if they didn't have too much in the way of it."*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2020)

"Destiny waits for noone..." Highness is taken aback by the words. "This is a sign. Surely, i have been sent here by the powers that be to fulfil my destiny!"

She shakes herself out of her reverie, "It seems as though the fates have struck you in some way. What has got you running ragged? It must be something monumental!"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 21, 2020)

Jinzo approaches the appropriate desk to ask about any anthropological or land-settling records, or documentation of any native civilizations prior to the foundation of Aurum.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2020)

Godo hesitates but after a moment replies, "sent?  Perhaps."  He seems oddly ponderous over this idea.  "Fate is what it is, we have always believed so and we try our best to interpret the signs that Queen Destiny leaves for us."  He sighs audibly and glances at the temple.  "It is not a secret, if Fate has sent you here perhaps it is my duty to tell you?"  His tired voice seems almost pleading, though it isn't clear who he expects an answer from.

"Yesterday, late in the day, those touched by Fate received a vision.  It is the first time I am aware of that this has happened, though I am yet young in the faith."  He shakes his head and perks up slightly, "Lady Time appeared to us in a vision.  She told us to keep hope, that our fate will yet guide us, and that what has happened and what will happen is what must happen." 

He is clearly conflicted by the memory and he takes a slow, shaky breath almost as if injured.  "And then she left.  For most of us--  For me at least, I have never felt the connection to her so clearly.  And her absence seems so much greater than before."  He shakes his head sadly, "as I said, some of the elders are still discussing the meaning of this message.  If you need to see them I will have to ask you to return another time.  Your fate will keep you even if we are temporarily set astray."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Jinzo approaches the appropriate desk to ask about any anthropological or land-settling records, or documentation of any native civilizations prior to the foundation of Aurum.


The Four Great Nations were in place for a time before Aurum's founding.

Ylati was a nation that valued art and culture.  It was home to the largest magic school of the nation.  It formed due to largely diplomatic and cultural conquest of several smaller nations that merged into the dominant force.  The people were known to be quick of wit and tongue.

Eomr was a holy nation devoted to the Valiant (Knight of the Gods), it grew through mostly domination of the land and was probably the biggest force in driving the creatures of the Wilds to the area they are today.

Dnalgne grew from eventual subjugation of a number of smaller countries under a single kingdom.  It was probably the most diverse within the single country of the four nations with some areas still claiming to be Dnalttocs or Selaw ancestry.  It was also the last to form of the great nations so that may contribute as well.

The Naisrep Empire was a collection of a number of small nations under the rulership of a powerful sultan that delegated authority over the other regions.

The wilds had many orc tribes, though they rarely got large enough to be of particular note.  Fae have a number of different complex alliances but the main ones are the Summer and Winter courts, though human records of their specific divisions are largely incomplete.

As far as older-than-that countries, there were several mountain-dwelling Dwarven in the different ranges.  An elven nation used to exist in the forests between Naisrep and Dnalgne.  Halflings and Gnomes didn't typically have communities large enough to term "nations" but at one time had their own cities in various areas.  The Western coast of what would become Ylati used to have a renowned ocean-faring nation, but the capital was destroyed in a tidal wave and the outskirts were eventually absorbed into other areas.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2020)

"Q...queen?" Highness steps back in shock. "This...this truly is the..."

"I  know you are busy. And very tired but i need to know some specifics. This is clearly tied to me. I am to be Queen of something...perhaps Aurum or..." she just bately holds her tongue. She had to keep this a secret, but this was more than a coincidence.  the fact that she was alone, without the rest of her party. The specific language he used.

"What did Lady Time look like? I think i too had a vision of her. Or at least a feeling. It was like a sensation. Not words but i still knew what the meaning was."

"I saw her...red hair...flowing robes..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2020)

The young halfling stops just short from giving Highness a double-take but responds with a somewhat rote tone, "She Who Sees All, like any god, can appear before her faithful however she chooses however most commonly she appears as a middle-aged woman with shoulder length red hair.  She would typically dress in light green robes trimmed in silver," he pauses to gesture at his own pale-green robes, "and she carries the Staff of Fortune: a walking staff topped with a crystal called the Eye of Knowledge."

He gives Highness an evaluating look, clearly considering her honesty.  "Did you really have a vision of Queen Destiny?  Are you faithful of the Empress?  Please excuse any offense but you don't look the type."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 22, 2020)

Jinzo motions Alanthia to some of the passages. *"Not too sure if this is relevant 'nuff, but what do ya think?"*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2020)

"I have lived a difficult life, but i have always known that fate had something grand for me. The vision i had changed something in me; there are some things in this life that must happen, it is all woven together. I had to go throughthe hardships in order to stand here before you."


"When do you suppose i could speak with the elders? I have other parts of the vision that i would like to divulge to them. Perhaps they can help me make sense of them."

Her eyes were glistening with tears and anticipation.  This is was what she was meant to do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

*"Sorry," *Lizzie says, apologizing for her loud voice. 

She points to a spot on the map excitedly, almost forgetting to keep her voice down. *"Y'all know them mountains we were in? I think that's here. My village is near here and the rude folks you saved me from come from up here somewhere. At least it seems like it." *

Lizzie slides her finger from place to place on the map in that small area indicating where she thinks all of these things are.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2020)

"Uh... that's an expensive book. Maybe we could pool for the almanac."



Alanthia nods to lizzie. "I see, good to know... thank you"

Alanthia will look if there were any cities or settlements around that particular area. 

Other than that, she will stay a bit longer to scribe some card-scrolls. "You could go and check if Highness found out something or check if a different sage has books about nature subjects. I'll stay here a bit longer and meet you back at your house, Jinzo. Is that ok?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 22, 2020)

@Vergil 

"Perhaps Queen Destiny has a bigger role for you after all," Godo says with some consideration.  "Come with me, perhaps it is better to embrace things now."  The halfling leads Highness into the temple.  The inside is, simply, chaos.  The milling seen outside is worse inside.  Plain clothes individuals and lay priests attempt to attend to dozens of tasks while a handful of lower-level clerics attempt to organize them.

Other clerics are scattered about, some have candles and incense and seem to be attempting meditation, the scent of the former is thick in the air in the building and almost causes a haze.  Some are openly sobbing, shouting unintelligible things at the ceiling of the building.  A few simply stare as if looking at things a thousand yards away, not reacting to any of the commotion around them.  In one or two places splotches of blood stain the floor suggesting even more drastic actions may have happened.  And more than a few groups are in discussions ranging from hushed whispers to mild shouting matches.

Godo skillfully avoids most of the commotion and takes Highness to a small office in the back.  He knocks politely then opens the door, a pair are inside, obviously interrupted by Godo's arrival.  The first, a male half-elf looks up over at the disruption, considers Godo a moment, then speaks, "Expounder?  What is the meaning of this interruption?"  The other, a female half-orc adopts a somewhat stern stance and purses her lips waiting for an explanation.

"Pardons, elders, I had an oddly fortuitous meeting outside, I believe this woman has information you should hear."  The halfling steps to the side to allow Highness entrance to the room.

----

@soulnova 

Outside of the forested areas were grassy plains with rolling hills, smaller farming settlements were common as were shepherds managing herds of goats or sheep.  There was a large city not too far to the West of where Lizzie indicated.  Reirt was the second largest city in Eomr, and also served to fortify both the shared border with Naisrep and the one with Ylati.  Its defining feature was an arena that was a major attraction during the prime of Eomr's existence.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2020)

"Not exactly there... but good to know..." she will write down the details and then take some time to scribe her scrolls in silence.

She will scribe 2 scrolls of disrupt undead (12.5 gp - 4 hours).

After that's done she will go back to meet with the others at Jinzo's place.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2020)

Highness steps up to the elders, her confidence soaring, this was it!

"I  had a vision of Queen Destiny . She came to me , her red hair flowing and wearing green robes. She carried a staff with a crystal on it and with the setting sun behind her, she spoke to me."

"Despite her glory....she seemed....sad."
She describes what she saw and what she said, however she leaves out the pot, instead letting them believe it was a vision that she had.She also leaves out the necklace. She would have to get that off Jinzo.

"She gave me a gift. The feeling i had...well honestly, a little tingly and i could feel new power within me." She looked at her hands.

"I am destined for something. My whole life i have been pulled towards the idea of being a Queen. i know i can do better than the current rulers. I can give HOPE to those without. I seek your wisdom on this matter."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 22, 2020)

The half-orc woman shoots what appears to be a dirty look at the half-elf.  They lock eyes for just short of an uncomfortable silence before turning their gazes back to Highness.  The woman speaks first, "I assume you're not already an anointed Prophet?  A cleric in the service of Fate Scribe?"  She allows Highness to indicate the affirmative then continues, "clearly then you are an anomaly.  Anomalies are good when it comes to interpreting meaning.  This could be what we were waiting for."

The half-elf man interjects, _just_ short of cutting her off, "_waiting_ doesn't get us anywhere.  And if anything this woman's appearance raises more questions than it provides answers.  Even in quiet times people are always sure they are fated for greatness.  To marry their love, to found the next mega-guild, to rise up out of the depths and become great and powerful.  Very few ever actually come close.  If this woman is indeed selected by the Keeper of Fortunes, why her?  The gods may have points of destiny set, but it is those that fight to seize them that will play the deciding roles."

The woman puts a hand to her head as if fending off a headache, "pardon us, it is an old debate.  I know that destiny can be harsh at times, and you must learn to accept it as it comes, when it comes--"

"And I know you must seize the opportunities that are presented, no one became great waiting for destiny to come to them."  The half-elf interjects actually cutting off his counterpart who sighs audibly.

She motions the half-elf to calm and addresses Highness, "what do you think?  Were you chosen because it was your time?  Or was this the result of the actions you have taken?  What do you think your vision should lead you to?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2020)

Highness raises her chin and straightens her back. "The answer is a mix of both. I am not a puppet, devoid of will to not have a say in any matter. however i do believe that there are points in my life that needed to happen. How i reacted to those events though is where there is freedom. There was a choice long ago which would have resulted in....me not standing here before you today. But I struggled and fought and chose to embrace the life I was given and seize my destiny. Others made different choices. " her eyes conveyed sadness.

"But here is, what i believe, to be the first vital step to my Destiny. I am not like those with no conviction. I have KNOWN my calling from a very young age, and through the worst of my trials I have held on to that conviction as it was the only thing that would keep me alive."

"I have heard of people who are champions of their deities. I ....well im no knight....Im not a virtuous person,  but unlike those knights, I have lived. My relatively young life has seen and experienced more hardship than those knights ever could. I know that when fate smiles on you, those opportunities must be taken, or else you will be stuck where you are. The Queen is truly kind to show us the path."

(("My question to you is...Do you know de way?!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 23, 2020)

Both elders flinch slightly at the end of Highness's words.  The half-elf turns and walks over to a desk while the half-orc looks down slightly and speaks, "not knights, no.  Champions of Fate are rare, sometimes unseen guiding hands for events, sometimes the sharp edge that marks the path for what *must* be."

Godo's eyes widen and the halfling steps forward, "no, she didn't mean that, she doesn't even know what she's asking here!"

The half-elf opens a drawer in the desk, pulls out a small, ornate box, opens it and retrieves a small knife of chipped volcanic glass.  It's unlikely Highness has ever seen the material.  "The words have been spoken, the challenge has already begun Expounder."  He holds up the knife to Highness and addresses her, "this is 'fates edge.'  It has been used in ceremonies, executions, and at least once as of last night ritual suicide.  The Champion of Fate must be willing to strive with steadfast determination for what must be and whether by luck or by destiny you have spoken the words, so you are offered the chance.  But know that it is offered once only."  He sets the black-glass knife on the desk and steps back.  In a low singing voice he begins chanting, an eerie echoing refrain.

The priestess looks at Highness with slightly sad, comforting eyes.  "The Champion of Fate must be willing to accept what *must* be, even if it is not how they had hoped it would be.  They cannot be distracted by the illusions of the world, by the tempting sights of comfort or the glimpse of shining wealth.  They must trust in a deeper awareness, for the world is not what only what we see."  She steps back and joins the priest's chant and after another moment the room plunges into absolute darkness.  The chanting ends, and a thick silence fills the room.

"Choose your fate," the half-elf's voice says from somewhere in the darkness.  The half-orc chimes in a moment later, "what must be must be, you have only to embrace it."

The feeling of energy that has been buzzing in the back of Highness' mind positively screams in the darkness, she is absolutely sure that whatever she chooses here will have profound ramifications.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 23, 2020)

Highness looks at the knife and her heart wells up. All her life she KNEW she was destined for something.  She KNEW  that her life was not to die alone and scared in an alley. Her hope had not faded. Through the darkness she knew. She was fated to make this choice. A champion of Fate. Whatever it had in store for her she would accept.

Even death?

The question tickled at her mind. What if she accepted this and was immediately struck down?

"My conviction is stronger than fear. Stronger than Death. What must be, must be. Even if it means I am to give up my dream to be Queen of the World. I will open myself to Destiny."

She spreads her arms wide and closes her eyes. She reaches for the dagger through the darkness. She was not afraid, for the first time in her life. What must be, must be


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2020)

*"Well, since we got 'bout the rest o' the week fer research I think there ain't much point in rushin' it." *Jinzo goes over to Ibara and nudges her shoulder. *"It's been an age'n'a-half, sis, why don' y' come over fer a visit?" **; "Ah, Jinzo, y'know tha' the damn sterile smell o' yer house..." ; "An' those alcohol fumes are any better? 'Sides, it's as though y' took the day off or anythin' o' the sort, right?" *He leans in, pestering her.

With an audible sigh, Ibara stands from her seat and smooths out her robes. *"Yes yes yes, fine fine, my incessant little brother." *With a slight smile, she does a small bow towards Alanthia, and make her way over to the front desk to wait.

*"Mm...it jus' occured t' me tha' y' might not know where my humble l'il home is."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

While scrolls are being scribed and people are talking with all of these new people in robes and strange clothes Lizzie wanders the library just seeing the different sights and trying her best to keep busy. If she can get hold of more books with pictures in them she will look at them or even attempt to look on with other people. 

She's never seen this many people in one place so the whole thing is a little overwhelming still and every direction that she turns it feels like there is some new strange thing that she couldn't have fathomed just yesterday. She considers going outside just to take a peak, but the ground here isn't particularly the kind of thing that she could track on and there's so many people she might never find her way back. Lizzie could be lost in the city forever. 

Lizzie resigns herself to stay nearby and wait for Alanthia to finish.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 23, 2020)

((Welcome to today's episode of "don't leave things up to the DM, EvilMoogle's insane"))

The darkness felt somewhat heavier than even the true darkness found in the burrows.  It was an oppressive thing, almost physical.  It made the tiny room feel both claustrophobic and infinitely deep at the same time.  Still when she closed her eyes she could picture the room, almost feel the desk in front of her and the black glass knife almost shone in her mind's eye.

Fear and hesitation banished as she stepped forward and reached for the knife.  The picture of the room cleared in her mind, she could see the two elders standing aside, apparently watching despite the darkness.  Faces filled with both judgement and trepidation.  Without turning she could feel Godo's short form behind her, the pained expression of concern on his face as he too waited for what would happen.

Highness's hand gripped the cool hilt of the knife.  In her mind she could see every chip on the stone, the marks of the knapping that turned it from a hunk of rock into a keen edged tool.  More than that she could feel the weight of the history of the blade, not a magical artifact of power but instead a tool rich with fate and history.

The weight of the thousands of years of history was enough to send her eyes blinking open for a moment, to catch another glimpse of the crushing darkness of the room, the false promise of emptiness.  And in a moment of clarity she understood.

Fate was not something glimpsed with the eyes.

She felt the blade in her hand and with the guidance of fate in the back of her mind she drew a cut across her face, and the darkness was banished.  The room jumped back into focus, felt more than seen, but the expression of satisfaction on the elders faces was not one that could be missed.

"It seems we have a new champion," the half-elf says simply as Godo rushes forward help treat the wound.

((I'll figure out stats soonish, tonight hopefully.  Blindsight 20' for now.  Oh, and you're blind.  Technically -3hp but Godo will heal it.))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 23, 2020)

Highness freezes as the world changes around her. She could see less, but she could see more. Her heart tries to hammer its way out of her chest and she drops the knife. The feel of it falling through the air and the resulting impact startles her and she falls to the ground. It was like when the Queen of Destiny spoke to her....she felt it, rather than heard it and instantly knew what it meant. This was similar but so much more.

"Wh...what did you do to me?" Her breaths became more rapid, her mind was having trouble processing it all; this was such a massive change. She couldnt SEE anymore. The loss was incredible but with it the ability to know more about what was around her was equally so.

She knew what was behind her, if she focused....she knew there was a rat scurrying around, darting through small hole and disappearing.

Slowly her panic subsided as she came to realize this was awe inspiring, even though the loss of color was heartbreaking. She saw the robes of the priests, remembered their hues but could not see them, no matter how hard she focused.  the world was black and white, with many greys. How true that was. She blinked her eyes closed and kept them shut, she would not need them anymore.

She stood, allowing Godo to heal her. What must be, must be. "Do you have a cloth? Perhaps with your....our holy symbol on it. I wish to tie it around my eyes, so that all may know whom i represent. I also require a token, perhaps it is sentimental,  but i am surprisingly so, it would seem. Something to mark this occasion."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 23, 2020)

The half-elf dispatches Godo, he return with a light-green strip of cloth embroidered with Fate Scribe's symbol in silver (crescent moon and three stars).


"We gave you the opportunity you requested," the half-elf says with a slight edge to his tone.  "Our spell only enables a sense of perspective of the true nature of Fate."

The half-orc motions her counterpart to quiet, "Champions of Fate Scribe are very rare, our order is typically less direct in our methods.  From time to time one is destined for more direct action though.  Records are sparse, they were rare even before Aurum was isolated and much more so after, but from what is known they see the pattern of destiny more clearly so that they are free to act to enable it."

"Illusions, false images, those that would hide from fate should find no foothold with you as you are now.  And on occasion when a target needs removed from the pattern of fate you should be equipped to do so," she finishes.

The half-orc picks up the obsidian knife, "take Fate's Edge with you if you wish, it has a long history, perhaps you will add to it."

((It's more tool than weapon, would only be 1d3 damage.  So probably more souvenir than primary attack.))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2020)

Seeing that Alanthia was rather absorbed in her studying-and-scribing, Jinzo quickly draws up a crude map of the general area his store-home is located. *"Sorta in between th' front street an' back alley, if tha' makes sense. Shouldn't be too hard t' notice, I'd reckon, since it has a robot guardin' it, after all. ...Assumin' ya'll decide t' drop on by; I got some work t' catch up on, after all."*

With that all said and done, Jinzo and Ibara leave for his home, the guards naturally close in tow.
*__________________*

Upon reaching his abode, Ibara settles somewhere within while Jinzo sets off to working.

*Repair Roll for Mechanus:
1d6 = 6
20/30 HP + 6 --> 26 HP*

*Craft Item(s):
Over the course of the next few days, Jinzo will attempt to make a pair of tools/weapons utilizing the two prototype power cells he had obtained from the Gnome the previous day.

[Cost and materials are tbd]*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 23, 2020)

Highness smiles as she takes the obsidian knife. She was a Champion of fate,  in the past perhaps this would be enough to fulfil her desire for greatness, but still she felt as though she was destined for more. She would would be the embodiment of Fate's Edge.

"I shall be a Champion that the Ages will remember, should the fates allow it.i will guide those to fulfil their path, even should that path end with this blade."

"You have my gratitude for what you have given me. I shall return. Be prepared,  I forsee great change coming." She turns to leave and makes her way back to the party


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2020)

BEFORE
"Say Lizzie... besides your eggs and milk, would you like to buy something? Do you use armor or...?" 


NOW
Alanthia arrives at Jinzo's place with Lizzie. "Well, I needed some time finish some of these card-scrolls. Utilitarian mostly. I have a limited list of spells per day so this will help me to that end." 

"I wanted to tell you. I asked about buying one of those books, but, they won't really part with them. They have a sort of Almanac with the essential information but it is around 90 gold pieces so I think it might be best to ask the others if they want to pool their money into this," she looked around. "Highness hasn't arrived? She went to the temple right?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2020)

*"90 gold, huh. How much y' got left?" *Jinzo asks, still tinkering with various bits and pieces. *"...Does Highness even know we're here?"*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2020)

"She knew we would meet back. But maybe she went back to the temple?"

"I actually have enough money but I was hoping to use that money to make a few more scrolls over the weekend," she explains.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2020)

*"But did she know...that we would meet up here...specifically?" *He asks, pausing intermittently with physical exertion. *"An' tha' is fine, gon' be workin' on a thing'r'two, myself."*

*"Don' ya think ya should be preppin' some food fer yer guests, an' older sister, dear brother?" ; "Do y' truly want me handlin' food with my hands all grimy like this?" ; "Then go'n'wash yer damn hands!" *Again, Ibara pelts Jinzo with a surprisingly accurate cushion.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 24, 2020)

Highness arrives at the temple and presumably is told that the party went off to Jinzos place. She grumbles something that sounds like a curse and then calms herself with thoughts of Fate.

She strolls through town getting used to the world with no colour. All the people going about their business,  each connected to Destiny and each other, it made her think if people simply believed that there was a greater purpose for them other than the mundane, then perhaps they would chase their ambitions more. The fruit stand merchant for example, perhaps he could be a great artist or general. Or perhaps this was his fate, to be here at this moment to sell her an apple? The display was drab and lifeless without colour, but she knew which apples were good. Nothing to distract from fate's judgement. Still she wasnt going to judge an apple, they could have left some colour to enjoy. That said, she had literally just judged the apples. 

She smiles at the strangeness of it all, pays for her fruit and goes on her way to Jinzos.

She eventually arrives, having been there before, and makes herself at home.

"Yeesh, what an ordeal." She says and then begins to relay what happened. 

"What must be, must be." she says after dhe finishes, " There are no coincidences,  i was meant to go there, just as i was meant to go on that expedition and find that pot. The likelihood of us going to that exact cave were very small. We are being guided towards something larger and Fate has much in store for us all." Highness remembers the amulet in Jinzos possession. 

"Ah, the amulet. Would you mind terribly if I held on to it? It is something that is a part of my order. I understand if you want to keep it though, it is something to be revered, and the desire to be closer to Her hand is certainly great. Destiny will inevitably have its way."

She felt different after her visit to the temple. She supposed it was a mix of affirmation and a new way of looking at things. There was no point fighting some things so hard, there is always a plan.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2020)

"Oh good here you are-..." Alanthia trails off seeing her arrive with the bandage around her eyes.

She frowns. "Are you... hurt? What happened?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 24, 2020)

((Highness explains all that happened))

"No, it doesnt hurt, it is quite an adjustment though. I can only sense 20ft around me, so if theres anything thats further away than that, then I shall be relying on you to let me know. I think once i adjust more then I will be fine."

"It would have been nice had they told me what was going to happen, but then again I didnt really ask."

"Quite unexpected though." She said, "so, what do we do now?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2020)

*"If I'm understandin' correctly, ya'll got 'bout a week before ya'll are gon' go back out there; how 'bout some trainin' from yer senior in th' matter? I couldn't help but notice y' were stumblin' around."*

Suddenly a brief, intense flash of light and a just-as-brief, curious high-pitched sound emenates within the workshop room where Jinzo is working; this is followed by what can only be assumed to be - by Alanthia, Lizzie and Highness - a short string of cusses and curses in a language still foreign to them; this is followed, naturally, by the sound of something metal clattering loudly to the floor as if it were thrown, and Jinzo half-storming out from the workshop and into a backroom - presumably his own bedroom.

While this may have bewildered the three, however momentarily, this just elicits a subdued giggle from Ibara. *"So how's it feel, havin' a responsibility o' the ages thrust upon ya?"*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2020)

"Well, nothing like that," she looks a bit worriedly at Highness. "I don't... have that much faith. I rather rely on my own skills... although a bit of help is never turned down."

"So... the woman we watched...was a goddess. The actual goddess of Fate? Whoa..." she blinks taken back. "I just assumed it was a power mage or cleric... so... if she said there was a traitor among them... then one of the other gods is at fault for what happened. Someone they did not expect to betray them. Hmmm..."

Alanthia has any idea of the dieties that were allied with her or at least on a neutral position that would allow them to work together?


----------



## Vergil (Oct 24, 2020)

Highness regards Ibara and favors her with a serene smile, "A responsibility that is a joy. To be this close to a deity is...invigorating and has completely changed my outlook on life."

"The Queen of Destiny. We are all tied to the fates and so to have this guidance is truly amazing. "

"It is reassuring to know that even the Goddess herself is bound by Fate. Her Destiny was to be betrayed and for us to take up the path, for whatever reason,  which I am sure will be revealed. What is certain is that we must find out what happened and find this betrayer."

She looks at Alanthia, "let me try something...."

She tries to see if Destiny has anything planned for Alanthia.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 24, 2020)

Vergil said:


> She tries to see if Destiny has anything planned for Alanthia.


When she focuses on Alanthia she sees a swirling, shifting constellation of stars with Alanthia in the center.  The pattern seems to shift as the woman moves.  She _thinks_ this means that Alanthia will play a key role in fate but what will happen will be determined by her actions.

((This will be the result for all the PCs))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 24, 2020)

"Incredible.  You all touch the pattern of Destiny itself and it bends around you by your actions." Highness breathes out and clutches the obsidian knife, feeling awestruck. 

"What is for sure is that if you expected to go back to your normal lives, I do not think the pattern would allow it, in one form or another." Her voice has a hint of sadness in it, as if accepting a burden.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 24, 2020)

Before?

Having met up at Jinzo's shop with the others, Ashe set up her alchemy station on a table after asking permission and taking off her shoes. She had ideas that she wanted to work on, and it was safer here than in the Dregs.

As soon as she stood at the station, the mask's vent opened and it was a switch in the Tiefling's mind. She was measuring and mixing materials at a blinding speed, one thing into another, a small 'poof' from a vial, she sniffs it, gags, makes a note in her journal, adds more of one ingredient into the vial.

After a while, quick fingers grab another vial, pulling it to the vent and dropping a sac of spider eggs into it. A few drops of liquid...and it sizzles and melts. Her shoulders slump, but she writes down the outcome. But a nagging in her mind tells her to place another ingredient in the liquid vial. This one entirely changed the color, an interesting composition change. Again, more eggs into a clean vial.

Dripdrip...

Nothing happens at first, but once the liquid permeates the sac, it springs to life, imitating a rolling boil. The spiders quickly enlarge in size, filling the vial and flowing out the opening. Bombs are useful in combat, yes, and nothing in the new concoction reacts to her bomb recipe. "I've done it!" Her voice seems a lower pitch as she shouts abruptly, raising her vial above her head. "If what I'm seeing is correct, a vile swarm of infestation can now be quickly grown inside my volatile concoction." Her voice is pleased, leaning on the table to write more notes.

While she seems when not in her work mindset that the swarm is genuinely family, however, when working she has no problem sacrificing them to her alchemic experiments. "Yes, yes, when we go back to the outside, I must test this. One or two should suffice." Muttering to herself and Nibbles now. She sets up, a waiting game for the mixture to purify to a strong reagent. It was then that her switch clicked off again, no longer in work mode.

--
Now...

The situation with Highness seemed strange and...off, but she didn't really feel like collecting the human's attention again. So she just watched, sat near and watched, absentmindedly petting one of Ibara's tails while doing so.

((Touch fluffy tail ))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2020)

A short while after disappearing to a room in the back, Jinzo re-emerges smelling notably more pleasant, and sets a bowl of cut/sliced assorted fruits on a low table in front if the group; eyeing Highness curiously. *"Well now, this is quite th' change from yer demeanor earlier." 
*
*". . ." *Ibara "looks" over at Ashe while she's busy indulging herself in the soft fluffiness of one of Ibara's tails for...some reason.

*"Anyhow, what's ya'll's plans fer th' next few days? Gon' be busy workin', myself."*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2020)

"So soft..." Ashe says quietly, then looking to Jinzo, "Perhaps I will work on some potions,  tinctures and oils for our travels.  Would like to stay as safe as possible."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2020)

Lizzie moves closer to Highness and wiggles her fingers in front of her face. *"Y'all aren't gonna be able to see now? It's going to get better in a while right? Like it's just kind of...gonna be there for a few days and we can take the bandages off?" *

Lizzie brings her hand back to rest a finger on her lips as if she understands that this might not be something that will just pass. 

*"I'm going to make us all a big cake. A great big vanilla cake with cream icing,"* Lizzie says as she turns to search the house for an oven. *"Where is the oven?"* Lizzie's hand tremble slightly, and she opens and closes her fingers slowly


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2020)

"I think it's just her Lizzie. I don't think this is that will happen to everyone." Alanthia tries to calm her. "Jinzo, do you have an oven she could use? I think it would help her cope with this..."


"Well, in any case... what do you think about what we should do. There's certainly some fate at play but I rather have that under control first. We have a week. We have bought some equipment... researched a bit about history. But the fact remains..."

"What are our short term goals...?"

She opens her journal again and writes in big letters:


Find more pots of destiny?
Make contact with the towns outside?
...???

"What else? I guess we could go to Lizzie's village. It might be the closest settlement and we could start gathering information from there..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2020)

Lizzie let out a nervous chuckle as she searched through house for pans, and pots and an oven. *"That'd be nice, I should check in on the kids. I mean, they're not kids, but you know...they might get worried about me." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2020)

*"An oven? ...Technically yes, but since I don' use it tha' much, I jus' use it to store some odds'n'ends. Nothin' messy, jus' physical clutter." **; "Hmf, I don' recall anyone goin' outta their way t' make me a damned cake when I got fukkin' blinded by th' divinity...~" *Ibara titters, wearing a small smirk; she then glances over in Lizzie's general direction. *"Not trying t' flare up yer anxiety, but no. Like mine, her blindness is permanent." *Deliberately, Ibara reaches up and traces the burn marks adorning the left side of her face, glancing over towards Highness *"Natur'lly, y' should be right thankful tha' yer own induction into th' rank of Oracle didn't...coincide with severe permanent physical disfigurement."*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2020)

"To see nothing is to see everything, to lose one sense you gain intense sensitivity to the others is what I've been told.  Be blinded by darkness to see the light, and blinded by light to see the darkness.  Two faces to the coin that breaks into the same outcome." Ashe looks between Highness and Ibara while she speaks, "To accept your disfigurement, gift of a god or not, is to create strength from your weakness."

As for her short term goals, Ashe and Jon do not have any besides to find out what's on the outside.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 25, 2020)

"If it had then I was willing to accept it." She said addressing Ibara. She nods in respect to Ashe.

"As for my plans, I have the supplies I need some are," she fishes out her periscope with a sigh, "more useful than others. My goal to be Queen of this land is still important,  but if the Fates do not wish it then, it is a sacrifice I can make. My new purpose is towards my Goddess."

"Still, I have some people to visit and see what Destiny has in store for them. Perhaps guide them. And if Destiny decides that they are to be in an army, then so be it." A small half smile seemed to appear as if she were amused at the thought.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2020)

*"...Y' sure y' ain't some sorta apostate, Ashe?"*

While the others were busy chatting, Jinzo places the Crescent Moon necklace in Highness' hands; it felt like it had been recently cleaned and polished. And it certainly smelled pleasant, as though a few droplets of scented oil had been used. *"Pretty sure it ain't heresy t' clean off a relic tha's been stuck in a cave fer Gods-Know-How-Long." *He glances between the three women. *"...Anyways, I'm sure ya'll have plenty o' philosophicals t' ruminate now. Y' doin' okay in there, Lizzie?" *He calls over, turning and heading over to the modestly-sized kitchen room.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2020)

"I have been around sixty-some years, perhaps I may have forgotten," Ashe chuckles, "The swarm and I, we don't tend to..." she pauses to consider her words for a moment, "We do not find ourselves in the sight of many churches.  As your statement before of the rotlord suggests, many likely do not feel comfortable around one marked by him, whether known or not."

 Gesturing toward her alchemy station distantly, knowing neither can see, "Instead I have accepted Alchemy, a study of creation, destruction and equivalent exchange."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2020)

Alanthia is interested to know if Highness can sense something new about the necklace.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2020)

After following Jinzo into the kitchen area and finding it to be more than she expected from any kitchen, she nods. "*I'm fine, y'all. Just reckon I haven't had time to make anything in a while and that explains the strange urge to get back in the kitchen with the ovens and everything." *

She still searches around until she finds an adequate set of pans and a little oil. Things are still recognizable to her in the kitchen and it is probably the first time in all of the city that she's felt like she understood everything in the place where she was standing. Lizzie gathers the things she can find that she can add to what she got today to make a cake. 

*Craft (Baking): *
(18 + 3) = 21


----------



## Vergil (Oct 25, 2020)

Highness will examine the necklace to feel for any sort of energy


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 25, 2020)

Vergil said:


> Highness will examine the necklace to feel for any sort of energy



Observing the necklace gives a sort of feedback screech along whatever 6th sense her power works on.  She's forced to "look away" almost immediately, and even the brief "glimpse" leaves her with a headache.  About the only thing she can take from it is it is invariably linked to fate, time, and prophecy.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2020)

"Mmmmh... that smells nice," Alanthia smiles at whatever Lizzie is baking.

"Are you ok?" Alanthia looks at Highness with concern. If she allows she will pass the amulet back to Jinzo so it doesn't bother her.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 25, 2020)

Highness is shaken by the experience and she sniffs, "it seems as though Destiny thought it best I am not in possession of this" she hands the amulet back, "it baffles me as to why but perhaps it is best if Jinzo holds on to this."

"You have my apologies for acting so petulantly earlier, I was not yet enlightened to Destinys touch and was blind to her ever knowing hand."

She turns to Ashe, "you also have my apologies. Fear is what governed me. I have embraced that we all have a role to play in this, regardless of race or background. The Goddess has put me with you, perhaps to realize how ugly I was. Will you forgive me?" She directs the statement to not only Ashe and Jinzo, but to the rest of the party.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2020)

*"What, really?" *Jinzo calls out from the kitchen, watching Lizzie go about her task - just in case. *"Well now, knowin' how this sorta thing usu'lly goes, then I either have some grand responsibility, or I'm gonna die...or maybe I'll become a God me'self- I'm kiddin', natur'lly." *He chuckles quietly.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2020)

Alanthia freezes with a spoonful of cake still in her mouth as her eyes grow large in surprise hearing Highness' word, looking at Ashe and Jinzo.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 26, 2020)

She removes her blindfold and looks at Jinzo

"Be careful what you wish for." she says solemnly and then bursts out laughing, "Yes, perhaps you shall be the God of....Floof?"

"Also, I haven't seen....did my eyes change?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2020)

*"Well, tis a good thing, then, tha' I hadn't gon' an' wished fer it." *Jinzo casts a quick glance back over at Alanthia, one of his eyebrows quirked.

*"Accordin' t' legend - or ages-old rumor, rather - our First Matron ended up ascendin' t' divinity. Obviously there's no real way t' confirm one way or another now, but...well...yer friend here is the newly-inducted Apostle of Fate, an' I...well, I cert'n'ly excel at incineratin' ramblin' spirits an' other unsavory tidings an' th' like." *Chiming into the conversation, Ibara helps herself to a smaller bottle of a sweet-smelling liquor that she had apparently brought along with her - pouring a small amount into a humbly-designed, bronze chalet cup.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 26, 2020)

Ashe straightens, taking her busy hand from the tangle of fluff at Highness's words, an exceptionally large plume of smoke escapes her mask, "Humility suits you, Highness." Her voice is not relaxed, expecting the usual outburst to come, as she finds no ill intent in the statement, she continues, "The fates have aligned and brought us all together, I suppose we all have a lesson to learn from eachother.  Especially as we leave to embrace the new world beyond our dome."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 26, 2020)

"Lessons were learned and Fate was the teacher." She nods, "It is apparent that all of us have a large part to play in the coming change, and I would like to know you better in order to surmise what it is. I cannot say that I am all knowing and if nothing else it would be good to know one another. My time in the Burrows has taught me that friendship is the best way to tackle hard times."

Highness takes some cake and her eyebrows raise in surprise. It isnt long before her slice is gone. "Destiny has given you quite the gift Lizzie. i could eat that all day.... I must be wary of you lest you jeopardize my ability to move quietly ." She laughs 

"I may buy some additional food and supplies, after which I intend to spread the word of Destiny. I shall of course be careful of what I divulge but i would like to prepare this city of the incoming change. As is my duty as a Queen and a Champion of Fate


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2020)

"Well, I don't know what else you would want to know about me. My father is a half-elf. His extended family is one of the last elven families in charge of a three house at The Grove. I spent a good chunk of my chilhood with my cousins over there, but I preferred to study the threes themselves. My mother... she was a Guild member and also took me to work so that's how I developed my magic studies." Alanthia explains but her voice becomes dimmer, as her muscles tense. "She... died a year ago. A mishap with a magic item."

"My dad is not too happy. He wanted me to join the family business but I decided for the Mage Guild instead to follow her footsteps." She sighs. "He's not great with emotions, so he tries to avoid things that remind him of her...  we haven't talked much since then."

She shakes her head, trying to change subject. "Of the gods... well, I'm not a terribly religious person. I was raised in The Raiser faith, the Field Mother, because of the family... but I haven't practiced since childhood. I don't recall having a spiritual experience or the like... just me and my study of threes."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2020)

"What about trees is so fascinating to you? I've climbed a few and they are certainly nice, but, pardon my ignorance, what was it that made you study them?"

"I suppose it's only fair you know about me. There is not much to tell - it is a common story, albeit with a strange present. I was an abandoned child - I was found by a community within the Burrows and raised...somewhat well. My parents are a mystery - I would very much like to find out what happened to them and why...." she has difficulty getting the words out, "why I was not good enough for them. It is a toxic idea, I know, but one that is ever present in my mind. It would be easier for me to know that they were important people....perhaps royalty and they did so to protect me. I suppose that is where my obsession with becoming a Queen comes from. Well, partly."

She fishes out a tattered book, an old childrens story. "This...is my most precious treasure. I show it to you because I feel I need to. A simple story of a prince that takes a beggar girl to be his wife and she is raised to a Queen. Many try to take her down but she fights and eventually defeats not only the attempts to humiliate her, but also the stigma that she carries of being a common girl."

"It inspired me, but I vowed to do it myself and not rely on love or some arrogant prince. I decided to do it myself and so I became the role that I wanted. Living in the burrows gave me a mission - to end suffering, end corruption, to bring good back to this kingdom. To rule the nobility and the guilds to aid those that are in need. However, I am now an Agent of Destiny - I may one day have to make a choice between my duty and my dream. Only time will tell which path I shall take."

"My, I did say there was not much to tell, but I find myself needing some water after that."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2020)

"I guess... because a tree can be turn into anything. A house, a carriage... but most importantly... a book." She touches the story book gently. "A tree means both permanence and change. If you think about it, a tree uses light to grow so you could say plants are processed sunlight. Many people simply relegate it to the realm of druids, but I wanted to unlock all it's potential. It is one of the essential renewable sources of materials in the city..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 27, 2020)

"I as well wish to see change.  To create a city where those of us that are at the bottom do not have to fight tooth and nail to become someone that matters.  An orcish daughter from the dregs would have the same opportunity to the knowledge that would allow them to become a councilman as the elvish lord's son.  To strip the system to the bare essentials and give all the opportunity to succeed. Not die in the caste they were born to." Ashe's voice tightens, "I've seen too many doomed to the fate, that couldn't afford the treatment because they were damned to not make more than their forebares..." she clears her throat, "you know the rest, yes?" She stands to her feet, moving back to her station to check on her reagent, "I know not much of when I was young, just that I was alone, and the creatures of filth were my family.  Only made the success I had because of corruption and decay.  Now?  Who knows." 

Ashe picks up the beaker and swirls it, "My faith isn't with any of the gods we know, instinct tells me there's a god among the gods, that has stood among mortals and knows the plight of the flesh.  I do not know their name, or anything about them however."

((Reference time for the old players ))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2020)

*"I s'pose it's comfortin' tha' yer aspiration t' Queen-hood hasn't changed none." *Jinzo quips, giving a plate of  cake to Ibara. *"Y' might wanna tone down the heavy-handed talk o' Fate just a smidge, tho'. Most folk really ain't too comfer'ble with religion outside o' the respective churches an' temples."*

*"Fer better or fer worse, he's right." *Ibara confirms with a sigh. *"Fer most folk not part of the clergy - at whatever level - it's kinda a 'I leave my work at my job an' relax at home' deal. ...An' tha's their right, but they just seem generally uncomfer'ble 'bout religion otherwise..." **; "Sounds t' me like y' just described yerself there a bit, sis." ; "Oho? I reckon tha' I ain't the one lettin' my home shrine go'n'get dusty an' unkempt, dear brother. Yer gon' get cursed, an' it'll fall t' yer beautiful, magnanimous older sister t' come to yer rescue again~"*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2020)

Highness raises a curious eyebrow at Ashe, "it seems we have similar goals, which makes me even more ashamed of my actions."

She looks at Jinzo, "Destiny cannot be ignored and those ignorant of it must be enlightened." 

"Speaking of which, I shall be on my way. I have much to accomplish before the week is up. Thank you for sharing your stories. If ever we suspect an imposter among us, then let us remember this day."

"Unless there is anything else then, I shall be on my way."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2020)

((Excuse me, do you have a moment to talk about your Poyo and Savior, Kirbo?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2020)

*"Thank y'all for the kind words about the cake."* Lizzie is eating a bit of the cake out of her own hand, picking at it with two fingers and pushing it into her mouth. 

*"I don't know if I understand all this about destiny or even, like who that woman even was?" *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2020)

"It seems, Lizzie, that woman in our vision was the Goddess of Fate," she smiles at her. "Alright... good luck with that Highness, but before you go, what if we meet back here at least once a day? Or perhaps another tavern? To make sure we let the others know if something comes up. I'll be doing some more scrolls during the week but I wanted to remind you all that Mr. Thane asked if we wanted to hire us on retainer for some other odd jobs. I would say we might want to take a job or two before the week's end."

"And just to make sure we are on the same page. This next expedition will be to go to Lizzie's town. That would allow us to meet the locals and perhaps learn more about the place, yes?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2020)

*"Goddess. I'm not sure what to think about all of that,"* Lizzie says. 

*"If we're going to be here a week then I am afraid I won't be much help," *Lizzie explains.* "I think I saw places where people were eating food and the like, like all together in one big place. Would it be possible for me to go to one of those places and help them while the rest of y'all are busy?"*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2020)

*"I reckon a bar, tavern or restaurant 'round here would be more than happy t' have ya as a hostess'r'waitress." *Having gotten a piece of cake for himself now, he sections it out into smaller portions before eating.

*"Crushin' on tha' outsider, dear brother?" **; "Fwgh- No sis, no..!" *He casts a quick glance over at Lizzie. *"She is cute, tho'." **; "Mhm, quite a peach, I'd say. Quite blessed as far as womanly assets go, too~" ; "Hahhh...was tryin' t' avoid tha' sorta observation, but yes. ...A lotta customers'd prob'ly try flirtin' with her." 
; "Oh yes, not a doubt there."
*
The two continued their back-and-forth for a solid several minutes, picking away at their own slice(s) of cake. Clearing his throat, Jinzo looks around at the group members that remained. *"Well. 'Less I'm called on specifically by the Guildmaster, I'm likely gon' jus' be here workin' on some things." *

Ibara lets out a stifled sigh. *"Ya have a cute young thing t' show around town, an' yet yer gon' hole yerself up in yer workshop." *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2020)

Lizzie grimaced. *"Are there a lot of these places where I can work with food nearby? It would be a great help to learn about types of cooking and fixings and all that y'all use here. Way I figure a place this big's bound to have a few new tricks I can pick up."*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2020)

*"Tha' sorta thing typically would require ye t' sign away yer time fer a few years; sometimes yer own money, fer a non-paying apprenticeship, ironic'ly 'nuff." *Jinzo replies, with an oddly no-nonsense tone. *"Luck'ly fer me, tho', reclamation of materials is a largely overlooked opportunity. Ye might be able t' find a lonely gramma who'd be more'n happy t' pass on a few things. ...In exchange fer company, natur'ly."*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2020)

"Yeah, they don't give their recipes freely. We could go to different taverns and try their menu so you get to taste some of our food. Jinzo how would you feel if you offer a few snacks outside your store? Maybe she can place a table and sell some outside." Alanthia checks her options.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2020)

*"Oh, they don't have to tell me. I reckon I can taste my way through most things and suss out how they got to the end result. It was a long time before I even thought of using milk because I just mixed butter and water and got a similar result. Though I figure that is just on account of how weird things in my noggin get,"* Lizzie said.

*"Mama said I was kind of, what's the gentle word she used? Simple. But that it was okay on account of me being special because of my horns and all--not many people have em all curled like mine and I figure they take up space I could be using for a brain. So I apologize if it takes me a little longer to get some of what y'all say, but cooking and baking are the things I am sure of." *


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2020)

Highness makes her way out and ponders how to start spreading the word of Destiny. She'd never had to go through official channels - arranging a meeting and so on, but when life changed, you adapted. She went over in her head what she would say.

"Destiny has sent me to you. I am her Champion and I bring forth an urgent message. A great change is coming, one that will change Aurum to its core. Be prepared. Gather your resources - and remember that it was Fate Scribe that gave you this foretelling."

She would go to as many guilds as was sensible in the day (unless there was another pressing matter)

((do you do the rolls or do I take a 10 on this or do you want me to roll?))


Just some character development:


*Spoiler*: __ 





She goes back to the Burrows. Back home. Immediately she feels her heart wrenching as she sees the familiar dirt, grime and obvious poverty. She stops at the top of the steps leading back to her little shelter, where Jeeves was. She knew she could afford to spend the week at the tavern, or even at the temple, or at her new friends place. Could she go back to this life? They had food now, but by the Dome, there was still so much suffering. She didn't have nearly enough gold to fix all of it - shelter, warmth, security, medicine, education, opportunity.

She couldn't face it. She turned and ran - she didn't know where but as she did so she saw Jeeves tearing after her. Highness knew she could out run him, especially with her new gifts but she slowed and eventually stopped. She owed him that much.

"Highness? You look....what happened to you?" He said with concern

"Much. I won't bore you with the details but I'm now a Holy dagger for the Fate Scribe. And...I'm trying to give you all a better life.."

Jeeves looked at her. He knew what that meant - she wasn't going to tell him anything else. Everyone had their secrets in this place and you never pressed them for details. He put on a laugh,

"Well I'm glad your pudding isn't on your head" he said with a grin. A nonsensical line; code for - 'Do you need help? Are you being watched?"

"I do love pudding." she replied the phrase to indicate that all was well. She tried pudding once - it was ok. But then it was just scraps from a bowl that had been filched from a kitchen. "I'm not in any trouble, not really....I can handle it."

"If you're sure." Jeeves said completely not convinced. He would try and follow her and she would have to give him the slip. "Fate Scribe....that's the temple down there isn't it?" he pointed at the general direction.

"Yeah." she said. the more he knew the more likely that if things went sour they would be targeted. She didn't know by who, or even if that would happen, but they hadn't lived this long by being dumb. "Like I said, I'll come back and get everyone out of here and make sure no-one ever comes back here."

"We're fine. We got the food - should last quite a while. It's actually not too bad. And don't worry about us - as long as our bellies are full every once in a while, we're happy."

"I..." she held her breath in an attempt to keep her emotions in, "You should expect more in life. Destiny did not put you here just to suffer and die."

But what about all the others that did? Their life had no meaning. They were born, they lived terribly and then they died. That crushing despair fell on her, made worse knowing that she was going to abandon them.

"What's meant to be is what's meant to be." Jeeves said, "That's what they all say in the temple, right? You take the good with the bad. And if it's all bad, you make it good. There's always a dawn after the night. Everyone has had some happy times, even when they were completely down. You focus on that and you focus on what you CAN do."

It was a jumble of sentiments but the essence was 'there is always hope.' Highness gave a half hearted attempt at a smile.

"This isn't like you, Your Majesty." He bends his knee, "As your first loyal subject and faithful servant it is my duty to say that this is not how My Queen acts."

He was right. She had let her thoughts get too wrapped up in Destiny - she was still going to be a Queen. Chin up, back straight, focus on what she could do. One thing at a time.

"Thank you Jeeves. Do tidy yourself up. You look an absolute state. But your Queen recognizes that you have done an admirable job and I would like to reward you for your loyal service." She pulls out 10 gp and gives it to him. He gawks at the amount. "I will be gone for a while, please take care of my subjects. I shall return and when I do there will be great change."

Her tone softens, "You are truly amazing. Thank you."

"I live to serve, My Queen." he gave a mock bow and runs off, knowing that holding that much wealth was dangerous. That was one way to get him to not follow. expensive though.

Destiny and Ambition - this was going to be a very thin line to tread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2020)

So I guess the next day Alanthia will go to check if Mr.Thane has any extra work for them. 

She will greet Blue and ask how she's doing.

"Can't deny we could use the money. It certainly helped Highness. Jon, a friend of Ashe, also joined us so it would be 6 people now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2020)

The next day, Lizzie breaks out on her own! 

She wanders around the area looking for a tavern or any place with food inside really. 

Perception Check (add 2 to this because I'm stupid and typed 3) 


Lizzie will also keep an eye on landmarks so she can find her way back where she came from. Once she finds a tavern or something she will inquire with the nearest person who looks like an employee, though she doesn't quite know what to ask so it will just come out.

*"Looks like y'all could use some help." *


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2020)

Next day, Highness goes to Thanes house and sees Alanthia there. 

"Looks like we had the same idea. Might as well do something during this time."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 28, 2020)

Ashe purchases a Bonesaw, cold weather outfit, medium tent and a blanket.  As well as making the health potions after the long chat the day before.

The next day she slinks out of the darkness, meeting up with Alanthia at Thane's home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 31, 2020)

((Blarg.))

Thane's House:

The butler greets them at the door and lets them know that Thane has already left on business for the day.  However anticipating that the party might be interested he left an opportunity behind if the party is interested.

The documents left behind describe the minor guild "the Bruno brothers" (actually literally just three brothers) that have acquired unusual prominence for a small guild in the last few weeks.  They're not large enough to have a major impact by sheer numbers, but their goods are of unusually high quality for a guild of only there young humans.

Such things generally mean some sort of secret behind their success, but as of yet the brothers have not been interested in any of Thane's advances or attempts to find out.  He would like the party to determine what their secret is.  While he welcomes the party to choose whatever approach they feel is best however if they are going to be a future investment opportunity they will need to be able to continue to work after the party's actions, and any "negative" actions can't be tracked to Thane.

The fee prepared for success here is 7500gp (lump sum, divide up as you will).

-------
At "The High Pixie Tavern"

Lizzie finds a tavern that looks like they could use an extra worker.  The lunch shift isn't terribly busy, but it's pretty clear they're short workers.  The waitress indicates that they tend to have a lot of turnover but Lizzie is welcome to work if she's interested.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

Lizzie happily accepts. *"I'd love to work with y'all. I reckon one of y'all might have to walk me home though, it's over at Jinzo's place. I think you must know him...I didn't go far." *

Lizzie immediately grabs her hair and ties it up in a bun that fits so neatly and nicely on top of her head that it would have seemed impossible with her volume of hair. She wanders around the tavern for a bit. 

*"Where do I scrub up so I can start helping?" *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2020)

Alanthia's eyes grow wide and pales reading the sum. She stutters a bit. "I- I think we can check, Y-yes?" She turns to Ashe and Highness with a huge grin.

Is Blue around there?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 31, 2020)

Ashe nods, "Yes, perhaps we can convince them to tell us about their supplier, or to... partner with Thane's guild.  If Jon comes with us, we might have a higher rate of success." Her staff has now been replaced with a Bonesaw at her hip.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2020)

"Ahahaha..."Highness laughs and is giddy at the number, nodding at Alanthia "He said 7500? Right? How does he have that much....?"

"Ahem....I mean, yes, I suppose that is an acceptable fee for our Services. "

She stumbles out of the place with all the grace of a drunk.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2020)

Highness regains her composure, breathes in and walks back to ask a few questions.

"Is it just 3 of them running the guild? No other employees? Also what kind of goods to they sell?"

She turns to Alanthia, "I could try and sneak in at night to see what I can discover, if conventional means of gathering info provide fruitless."

Highnes tries to recall what she knows about this guild: 

K local
1d20+5
16+5 = 21


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2020)

"That's a good idea. Let's see what they are willing to share and maybe you can...erh... look... feel around...? Sorry, sorry..."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 1, 2020)

Highness raises an eyebrow at Alanthia. "You know, I can see better than ever. In fact I can tell you that the butler had on green underwear and hangs to the left." She says with a sly smile 

((shes lying obviously, or just maybe really lucky with her guess))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2020)

Alanthia, Highness and Ashe meet the others to tell them about the job.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 2, 2020)

((Sorry about the delays here))

@Cardboard Tube Knight 
The waitress brings Lizzie back into the kitchen.  It's probably more cramped than Lizzie is used to, an elven man is skillfully moving between various stations prepping vegetables and various other ingredients.  His operation is efficient, clearly used to managing multiple different tasks at once.

In one corner there's a washbowl and some soap with several towels, clearly intended for cleaning up as needed.

@soulnova 
Blue is not around.  Which is probably good since you're wisely moving on anyway 



Vergil said:


> Highnes tries to recall what she knows about this guild:
> 
> K local
> 1d20+5
> 16+5 = 21


The guild is literally just the three brothers.  This isn't exactly unusual, there are probably countless "guilds" that are basically mom-and-pop situations.  Highness doesn't know much about it (due to the size that would be almost impossible) but it has stood out a bit in gossip due to the fact that the three brothers have different skillsets.

The youngest is a blacksmith, that actually has a bit of renown for his skill at making weapons.  He's not going to dethrone any of the dominating smiths any time soon, but for someone that probably should just be finishing his apprenticeship it's impressive he's working on his own.

The middle child is a silversmith, working with jewelry and the like.  He's not the subject of much gossip, but silversmiths tend to have more competition so the fact that he's still competing is probably a testament to his ability.

The eldest child is an alchemist.  He apparently focuses on purifying and crafting the ingredients used by other alchemists rather than the sort of general products for normal users.  Highness hasn't really heard anything significant about him beyond that.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2020)

((I assume this will be after Lizzie's shift))

Alanthia will explain the job is and what they might need to do. "We should go talk to them first... hear what they say but I suspect they won't be incredibly forthcoming sharing trade secrets. We could still learn something from what they decide to avoid talking about. After that... maybe Highness can sneak in and take a look around to see if there's anything weird. Thane said he would like to keep his options open for a future alliance with them so... let's avoid any kind of violence." 

((so they sell weapons, jewels and alchemical products?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Sorry about the delays here))
> 
> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> The waitress brings Lizzie back into the kitchen.  It's probably more cramped than Lizzie is used to, an elven man is skillfully moving between various stations prepping vegetables and various other ingredients.  His operation is efficient, clearly used to managing multiple different tasks at once.
> ...


Lizzie excitedly rushes back through the area toward the washbowl. She scrubs up with the soap and water and makes sure that her hair is out of her face sufficiently before trying to find her way back to the person who was helping her.

*"What's next? I can help with anything y'all have really. People love my baking, but I can cook too. Or I could even just watch someone else to see what they're doing. I could also help carry the little things out to the people, I suppose..." *


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2020)

Highness heads over to the guild in question and has a look at the goods they have for sale. (What unusual items are there?)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2020)

Alanthia will go with Highness and check as well.

Appraise


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2020)

The Bruno Brothers "guild" is really mostly a smithy.  The forge and work area is mildly modified to fit both the needs of black and silver smiths, and seems large enough that they can accomidate a few apprentaces if they get the opportunity.  There's a small "storefront" room that seems to be allocated to business discussions, and a closed door leads to another room, probably an office or (given the nature of the brothers) an alchemical workshop.

The storefront is fairly barren, there's a few display weapons kept under glass that appear to meet the grade for masterwork crafts.  Impressive for the age of the smith, but not _super_ noteworthy in the city. Likewise a few well crafted necklaces and rings are in locked displays likely more to show the skill of the crafter than actually as a sale mechanic. On one wall is a slate board marked with various chemical incredients and price rates, presumably indicating the third brother's work.

((The "alchemist" brother doesn't make alchemical products like alchemist's fire or stuff like that, he makes ingredients that other alchemists would use, specific blends of solvents, distilled water, etc.  Not really stuff the party would be interested in, but other alchemists that focus on finished products likely would))

Two men work in the smithy on various tasks, the younger looks up when he sees your arrival, takes a moment to reach a stopping point in his work and approaches, "welcome!  What can I do for you?"



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "What's next? I can help with anything y'all have really. People love my baking, but I can cook too. Or I could even just watch someone else to see what they're doing. I could also help carry the little things out to the people, I suppose..."


The cook grunts, "busy for now, not really looking for apprentices."  He pauses for a moment to look Lizzie up and down then nods to the waitress.  "Work with Katie, bus tables, deliver food, take orders if you think you can manage.  Do that and keep from breaking anything and maybe we'll see about letting you help out at prep tomorrow."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2020)

"Hello, good day," Alanthia nods as she looks at the wares. "These look really pretty," she gestures to the necklaces and rings. "I was wondering how much would it be to get an original design made... or perhaps if you have a necklace of the Fate Queen among your wares? And one of the Riser as well. I have heard you have such good quality."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2020)

"Of course, we actually specialize in custom orders," the man says politely.  "My brother does most of the jewelry, but we can sketch a few things out while he works."  He goes to a drawer, pulls out a sheet of parchment, and bit of coal to mark it.  "Fate Queen?"  He thinks a moment, "Fate Scribe?  Is moon and stars, yes?  Silver I think is best for the base, perhaps with gems for the items?  Or if you'd prefer something more simple and sturdy perhaps black bronze with silver for the icons?"

"And Raiser is a blazing hearth, yes?"  He's slightly more confident here with the more common deity.  "Gold, I think here.  With some red, gold, and brown stones for flames?  Or maybe a mahogany hearth with some colored glass?  Simple can be its own beauty, no?"

As he suggests different options he sketches on the parchment a rough idea of what they might look like.  His artistic skill is quite obviously limited, but it does the general job for explaining the idea.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 4, 2020)

"Ah such an item would be wonderful. I am from that temple and it would greatly please the Goddess. Are you able to enchant them? Or do you have any such items? Perhaps a hidden stock, i am not well versed in these things, but i have heard merchants will carry such things from time to time."

Diplomacy
1d20+7
9+7=16


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2020)

The man looks slightly apologetic, "ah, normally no.  None of us are enchanters, so we're not able to do any enchanting in house.  I can assure you that all of our goods are of quality to be enchanted if you so desire."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> The cook grunts, "busy for now, not really looking for apprentices."  He pauses for a moment to look Lizzie up and down then nods to the waitress.  "Work with Katie, bus tables, deliver food, take orders if you think you can manage.  Do that and keep from breaking anything and maybe we'll see about letting you help out at prep tomorrow."



*"Thanks. I reckon I can do that,"* Lizzie says. She goes back out to find Katie.

*"Which one of y'all is Katie? I'm Lizzie and I've been told that I should work with you..."*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2020)

"That sounds really nice. Actually, now that I think about it... we have a Fate Scribe necklace that we would prefer get replicated. I think it needs to be as close as possible to the original. I don't have it with us right now but maybe we could bring it tomorrow. I'm fine with the Riser one. How much would it be at least for this?" She asks interested. "Oh and how long would it take. We might be busy soon so I'm not sure how fast you would be able to get if done"

"But speaking of materials... who do you get your wood from? I don't suppose the Endaril?" She smiles.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 4, 2020)

Up until this point, a half-orc of relatively slim build and height (compared to exemplars of his kind) takes a sip from his tankard. A certain aspiring cook had caught his eye upon her entrance, the monk not able to quite capture whatever it was was bothering him before it clicked. He sets it down as he rises to his feet, stretching his arms towards the ceiling. His ears, pronounced canines, and green skin still marked him half-orc, though they were less obvious than his hulking cousins. There was an notable tattoo that was visible over his shoulder and along his shoulder blade, notable in its arching, graceful designs.

The dancer rises fluidly to his feet before waltzing his way over to Lizzie as she appears back on the floor. "Say," he greets. "Do I know you from somewhere?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2020)

@Cardboard Tube Knight 
Katie introduces herself as the waitress you've already been working with, she sets you to work on the floor for now, but promises to keep a close eye on you.

@soulnova 
"Bring in the other necklace so my brother can take a look, it may depend on materials whether we have the equipment to reproduce it here."  He doesn't seem phased by the request.

He'll quote a price of 10gp for the wood-and-glass one, or about 200gp for the gold-and-gems-one.

"If you're interested I'll get it on my brother's schedule, shouldn't be more than a day or two to get things done though."

"For wood we don't have a standing contract, we don't really use a lot of wood here, so typically we're interested in picking out the right materials for the job we're working on.  We're still a pretty young guild though, once we grow we'll have more connections like that."  He seems honest and forthright.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2020)

"Oh, I think I'll have to settle for the one with wood and glass for the moment." 

"But I have to say that's really impressive for a new guild. Do you have sponsors or a big patron already? It must have been hard to break through with so many other guilds right now on your own."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> Katie introduces herself as the waitress you've already been working with, she sets you to work on the floor for now, but promises to keep a close eye on you.



Lizzie smiled, tilting her head to the slightly. *"Sorry. I really didn't have time to catch your name before. I suppose that I was just a little bit excited to be here'n all."*

Lizzie goes about her shift until she is flagged down by a type of person she's never seen before.



Hidden Nin said:


> Up until this point, a half-orc of relatively slim build and height (compared to exemplars of his kind) takes a sip from his tankard. A certain aspiring cook had caught his eye upon her entrance, the monk not able to quite capture whatever it was was bothering him before it clicked. He sets it down as he rises to his feet, stretching his arms towards the ceiling. His ears, pronounced canines, and green skin still marked him half-orc, though they were less obvious than his hulking cousins. There was an notable tattoo that was visible over his shoulder and along his shoulder blade, notable in its arching, graceful designs.
> 
> The dancer rises fluidly to his feet before waltzing his way over to Lizzie as she appears back on the floor. "Say," he greets. "Do I know you from somewhere?"



*"No, I don't reckon so,"* Lizzie smiles, swinging the tray in her hands off to the side to rest one edge against her hip while holding the other out to balance the dirty plates on it.

She lets out a little laugh. *"It's my first day,"* she brushes the hair out of her face. *"And I'm new to--this part of the city. I come from the other-center part over there."* Lizzie says pointing in a random direction.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 4, 2020)

The half-orc glances in the direction she's mentioned but it's clear it's just a token effort before he looks back to her. He perches on the table she'd just cleared, kicking his legs slightly. *"We could change that. Can I buy you a drink when you're off work?"* Glancing over her shoulder for a split second, he leans in closer, voice dropping to a conspiratorial whisper. *"Or while on the job. I'm no snitch."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> The half-orc glances in the direction she's mentioned but it's clear it's just a token effort before he looks back to her. He perches on the table she'd just cleared, kicking his legs slightly. *"We could change that. Can I buy you a drink when you're off work?"* Glancing over her shoulder for a split second, he leans in closer, voice dropping to a conspiratorial whisper. *"Or while on the job. I'm no snitch."*


*"Maybe. If it won't take long. I have to go back to meet up with the others. They don't really know where I am and I'm sure they can look after theirselves, but I'd rather not leave them without me for too long,*" said Lizzie.

*"But I will probably get thirsty eventually, I'm sure. I can probably spare time before I try and find out where I came from." *

Lizzie laughed and pointed at him. *"I have to skedaddle before they tan my hide for shooting the shit instead of working. I'm Lizzie, see you around, darlin'." *

Lizzie rushed off to deliver the dirty plates to where they were supposed to be.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2020)

soulnova said:


> "Oh, I think I'll have to settle for the one with wood and glass for the moment."
> 
> "But I have to say that's really impressive for a new guild. Do you have sponsors or a big patron already? It must have been hard to break through with so many other guilds right now on your own."


"Come back tomorrow with the other necklace you want us to take a look at.  I'll try to sweet talk my brother into getting this done by then."

"As to the guild, a lot of hard work and some natural aptitude."  *dice clatter*  While he doesn't sound like he's lying exactly, Althena's pretty confident he's omitting some important information here.

"We'd probably be better off with a sponsor, we've certainly made our share of miss-steps along the way, but at the moment at least we think it's better to control our own destiny.  Nothing against the large guilds-- mind you.  But once  you get entangled with them it can be hard to ever really be free from them."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2020)

*"Tharrin,"* he replies in kind, glancing at her horns as she says that. He stares for a moment...then just kind of grins that rakish grin, his canines unintentionally bared. His smile fades as she departs to get back to work, his eyes following her before he leans back in his seat, thoughtful. 

*"Huh..."*


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2020)

"One cannot control Destiny," Highness says, "A path is set for you and how you react to it is your free will."

"Ah, while I am here, I should tell you of a foretelling. A simple call to prepare - a large change is coming to Aurum, it is creeping over the horizon and spreading it's light across the land. Whether you will bask in its light or be in it's shadows is in Fate's hand. Just remember that it was I, the Champion of Fate Scribe, that gave you this information."


Highness uses Detect Fate


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2020)

Alanthia waits to see how Highness reacts to Althena's fate. "She is very passionate to her new church" she explains to him if he seems weirded out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> *"Tharrin,"* he replies in kind, glancing at her horns as she says that. He stares for a moment...then just kind of grins that rakish grin, his canines unintentionally bared. His smile fades as she departs to get back to work, his eyes following her before he leans back in his seat, thoughtful.
> 
> *"Huh..."*


A while passes and Lizzie returns with a tankard of ale, dangling from her fingers and a tray with a plate of steaming hot fowl perched up on her hand. She whirls around and delivers the plate of food to a table with a gracious little smile and a slight bow before turning back to Tharrin with the ale. She brings the tankard down carefully, so as not to let any waste over the sides.

*"Tharrin? Reckoned I'd stop by and bring you another--don't tell nobody it's on me,"* Lizzie said holding a finger to her lips. "*Guess no matter where I go one thing is always the same: Menfolk do love some drinking." *

There's a cloth pulled through the strap of her apron to hold it against her chest, she whips it out and dries her hands before mopping off her forehead, neck and upper chest. *"If I had known all this piddling would've made me this peckish I might have eaten before I left. And I don't think I noticed it before, but it's just so darn hot in this city that I don't know what to do with myself."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2020)

Tharrin does an admirable job of entertaining himself (and other bar patrons) during the interim, cracking jokes and seeming to canvas the bar's customers. At least when he wasn't smiling or winking at Lizzie. "Not wearing as many clothes helps," the shirtless half-orc says mildly, pushing the plate of food over towards her, but taking the tankard for himself. He takes a deep, healthy draw from it before setting it down and giving a refreshed sigh of relief. Turning back to her, he wipes the back of his arm over his mouth, revealing a smile a moment later.

"So...you're not from around here, huh?" He taps his temples. "Those ain't tiefling horns."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Tharrin does an admirable job of entertaining himself (and other bar patrons) during the interim, cracking jokes and seeming to canvas the bar's customers. At least when he wasn't smiling or winking at Lizzie. "Not wearing as many clothes helps," the shirtless half-orc says mildly, pushing the plate of food over towards her, but taking the tankard for himself. He takes a deep, healthy draw from it before setting it down and giving a refreshed sigh of relief. Turning back to her, he wipes the back of his arm over his mouth, revealing a smile a moment later.
> 
> "So...you're not from around here, huh?" He taps his temples. "Those ain't tiefling horns."


At her height the table is right at chest level when she's standing, which puts her in the perfect place to smell the food wafting back toward her. Still refused, shaking her head before thinking on what he asked. Lizzie wasn't sure what the correct answer here really was. Alanthia seemed to imply that people shouldn't be talking about the kind of stuff that they were doing or even really the kind of place where Lizzie was from. The last thing she wanted to do was to get her friend in some kind of trouble or worse. 

*"Um, I'm a Tiefling."* She chuckled and pointed to the curled horns on her head. *"They're a little weird, I've been told, but as Brother Ram would say in those old stories *_*'It takes all kinds'." *_

Thinking of just about the only thing she could do in a moment like this, Lizzie put her knuckles on her hips, holding the tray out away from her body. *"And just what is it that makes you so sure I'm not a Tiefling?" *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> At her height the table is right at chest level when she's standing, which puts her in the perfect place to smell the food wafting back toward her. Still refused, shaking her head before thinking on what he asked. Lizzie wasn't sure what the correct answer here really was. Alanthia seemed to imply that people shouldn't be talking about the kind of stuff that they were doing or even really the kind of place where Lizzie was from. The last thing she wanted to do was to get her friend in some kind of trouble or worse.
> 
> *"Um, I'm a Tiefling."* She chuckled and pointed to the curled horns on her head. *"They're a little weird, I've been told, but as Brother Ram would say in those old stories *_*'It takes all kinds'." *_
> 
> Thinking of just about the only thing she could do in a moment like this, Lizzie put her knuckles on her hips, holding the tray out away from her body. *"And just what is it that makes you so sure I'm not a Tiefling?" *


"You just don't give me the...slight hellfire an' brimstone vibe," he admits. "I'm no constable, but I suppose there's stranger things." He pokes at one of his oversized canines. "Something about...you know. Blood mixin' with everyone here," he admits...before he blinks, then scrunches his nose together. "Wait a second!" He leans in closer. "You said you wasn't used to the heat here in this city? And uh...menfolk being the same in all places?" He grins again, teeth shiny. "I'm not tryna give you a hard time. You just...caught my eye is all," he continues. "But I'm not one to pry."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> "You just don't give me the...slight hellfire an' brimstone vibe," he admits. "I'm no constable, but I suppose there's stranger things." He pokes at one of his oversized canines. "Something about...you know. Blood mixin' with everyone here," he admits...before he blinks, then scrunches his nose together. "Wait a second!" He leans in closer. "You said you wasn't used to the heat here in this city? And uh...menfolk being the same in all places?" He grins again, teeth shiny. "I'm not tryna give you a hard time. You just...caught my eye is all," he continues. "But I'm not one to pry."


Lizzie brings the tray around in front of herself and clutches it down against her thighs. Fighting to keep her eyes from darting side to side to give her away she finally says. *"Yeah, this city is so big that it might as well be a bunch of cities. You come from over yonder and things are different than round this way, y'all know how that is,"* she says swatting at the air absently with one hand. 

Now that he's pointed at the canines Lizzie looks at it curiously. Is he Tiefling? No, Tieflings have horns. Dogs have big teeth and those mean pigs...which was the nicer of the two? Dogs. Definitely dogs. 

*"Mixed blood. Mister Tharrin, bless your heart! Are you trying to signal to me that you're part puppy man?"* She asks pulling out the small, tucked away rag from before and flinging it at him. The moment she realizes what she's done she apologizes. *"Oh, sorry." *

*"It's just that I have a fox friend, or he has a fox tail. So I'm going to bank on you being a puppy man. Am I right?" 


Rolls:*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lizzie brings the tray around in front of herself and clutches it down against her thighs. Fighting to keep her eyes from darting side to side to give her away she finally says. *"Yeah, this city is so big that it might as well be a bunch of cities. You come from over yonder and things are different than round this way, y'all know how that is,"* she says swatting at the air absently with one hand.
> 
> Now that he's pointed at the canines Lizzie looks at it curiously. Is he Tiefling? No, Tieflings have horns. Dogs have big teeth and those mean pigs...which was the nicer of the two? Dogs. Definitely dogs.
> 
> ...



"...huh." Cupping his chin in his hand, Tharrin's eyes roll upwards in thought as he considers. "Fair point! I guess you're right. But no, I'm not a mutt in that way." He laughs good naturedly, grinning again as he finishes the ale in short order, picking up the rag and offering it out to her. "I feel like this got real mixed up though; I was supposed to foot the bill for _your_ drink."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2020)

Vergil said:


> Highness uses Detect Fate


Fate has no major plans for the man, at least not at the moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> "...huh." Cupping his chin in his hand, Tharrin's eyes roll upwards in thought as he considers. "Fair point! I guess you're right. But no, I'm not a mutt in that way." He laughs good naturedly, grinning again as he finishes the ale in short order, picking up the rag and offering it out to her. "I feel like this got real mixed up though; I was supposed to foot the bill for _your_ drink."


*"I'm fine actually, I can take care of myself. Besides, I like helping people out and doing little things for others. Most of the people in here just call out something like they was raised in a barn or stare at me and don't say nothing! You're one of the few to actually speak like I'm a living person." *

Lizzie plucks the rag up off the floor and places it on his lap. *"You really should finish this food, it's going to get cold though." 

"Know who you remind me of? Maybe I'm showing my age a little in saying this, but: my son. There's a little less of you than there is of him, but he's such a sweet boy and he's always looking out for a woman to make sure she's taken care of. I bet he's worried something sick about his mama..." *

Lizzie stopped herself. *"Here across town, maybe I should cross the city later to see him. Yeah. I think I'll do that." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"I'm fine actually, I can take care of myself. Besides, I like helping people out and doing little things for others. Most of the people in here just call out something like they was raised in a barn or stare at me and don't say nothing! You're one of the few to actually speak like I'm a living person." *
> 
> Lizzie plucks the rag up off the floor and places it on his lap. *"You really should finish this food, it's going to get cold though."
> 
> ...



"Just because you like taking care of people doesn't mean you don't get hungry too, Lizzie." Despite that, he takes the plate and then begins to strip the meat from the bones, making a neat pile on his plate first and foremost. "I'm actually between jobs right now, with my guild," he says, but pushes the food to the middle of the table as he pops some meat into his mouth. "I'm no *Son Ram* but maybe I could tag along with you after you're off to meet up with your cross city friends?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2020)

"Well, i may come back later, I feel fate pulling me in a different direction. "
Highness says, pleased with her new way to get oit of conversations.

Once they are out of earshot ((and once Alanthia is done)) 

"Well, what did you think? Just hard working brothers or something else?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Just because you like taking care of people doesn't mean you don't get hungry too, Lizzie." Despite that, he takes the plate and then begins to strip the meat from the bones, making a neat pile on his plate first and foremost. "I'm actually between jobs right now, with my guild," he says, but pushes the food to the middle of the table as he pops some meat into his mouth. "I'm no *Son Ram* but maybe I could tag along with you after you're off to meet up with your cross city friends?"


Lizzie nods. *"I know that I have to eat, I'm a big girl. I'll probably end up nibbling on a little something when I have more free time." *

For a moment Lizzie considers the question. *"I can't really answer for the others, but I don't think they would mind someone being there to help and what have you. Um, I can try to bring you by when I leave here. Sure--I don't exactly know where it is"*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2020)

Alanthia will pay 10gp for the Raiser necklace to be done. 

Once they are out of ear shot she nods to Highness. "I think they might be, not hiding, but omitting something. It does seem they might be pretty good on their own. Well, what if you ask them to use the bathroom in the back? You are blind after all. I dont think they realize you can see in a different way. Maybe you could find something in a less 'breaking and entering' way."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lizzie nods. *"I know that I have to eat, I'm a big girl. I'll probably end up nibbling on a little something when I have more free time." *
> 
> For a moment Lizzie considers the question. *"I can't really answer for the others, but I don't think they would mind someone being there to help and what have you. Um, I can try to bring you by when I leave here. Sure--I don't exactly know where it is"*


Though the revelation of a son does seem to give him momentary pause, it doesn't seem as though it's sunk in completely. Instead the half-orc smirks, looking the waitress over thoughtfully. "Fair enough, I've got faith in you. And even in the worst case scenario, I wouldn't mind getting lost with you either." He continues to casually munch on fowl, before wiping his mouth. "I'll be waiting til whenever you're off work."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2020)

"Hm. Perhaps. I hadnt thought myself as blind, but youre right, other people may see me as such. Though doing this in broad daylight is a little unfamiliar,  im willing to try."

"Is it just him at the store? Id hate to run into an apprentice or another of his brothers. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2020)

((At least one of his brothers was there, working in the forge))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2020)

"I think it's worth a try."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 6, 2020)

Ashe met up with Jon after Alanthia and Highness went to go see the brothers. His barrack was spotless, other fighters sparring in their makeshift ring in the center. The connection of blows between powerful brawlers echoing through the halls.  

"Jon!" the alchemist shouts in a short statement to get the large man's attention. "Got a job, you in?" the phrase quick and low as he nears.

"Depends, is it illegal?" The massive man crosses his arms, looking down at the much smaller figure.

"No, information gathering." she explains the mission, and what the plan was. He agrees, grabbing his axe for an emergency, and heads out with Ashe to the three brother's guild.  

Now..
After meeting where the girls were, Ashe voices her thoughts, "Perhaps if we can get together the people we can talk to them about couriers to deliver the special orders. Partner our 'guild' of misfits, become a...proxy. A secondary guild to speak to the larger guilds, or a certain larger guild to them. That is if your plan doesn't work."

Jon clears his throat, boisterous attitude mellow for the moment, "I am in the market for a new axe, if we need a distraction. If I couldn't keep a man's attention, I wouldn't be a good showman, would I Thia?" he gives a lopsided grin, "Just give me the word."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 6, 2020)

Highness nods and goes back.

"My apologies but I am in need of your....um....facilities."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2020)

@Vergil 
The blacksmith seems slightly reluctant but ultimately relents, "certainly, you're a patron after all."  He leads Highness into the back room.  The room is fairly small, and quite crowded.  Tables and workbenches dominate most of the room, about half are setup with alchemcial devices of one manner or another, some of which seem to be actively doing whatever it is they're supposed to do.  On the other surfaces are bits of parchment.  Highness can "see" that they have a mix of jewelry designs, weapon designs, and what she can assume are alchemy processes.  Of note, most of the designs she can understand seem to be of a _much_ more precise hand than the crude sketches the man provided earlier.

A second door is in the room, leading to a small toilet facility.  The blacksmith steps aside to allow her access to it and the measure of privacy it provides.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 6, 2020)

After a short while Highness opens the door to see if anyone is in the area.

Perception 
1d20+12
7+12 = 19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2020)

Vergil said:


> After a short while Highness opens the door to see if anyone is in the area.
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+12
> 7+12 = 19



The blacksmith brother is waiting when you've finished, but other than him and the silversmith working in the forge there's no sign of anyone else at the moment.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 6, 2020)

"Thank you kindly." She says and follows the man out, talking to Alanthia afterwards.

"Are they doing anything really terrible? I have no qualms over shutting them down, especially with the amount of money at stake here. I could do much with my share of that, but i would rather not get lectured at again, no matter how just it was."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2020)

@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle If you need me to roll something for how Lizzie did or something of the like I can do that.



Hidden Nin said:


> Though the revelation of a son does seem to give him momentary pause, it doesn't seem as though it's sunk in completely. Instead the half-orc smirks, looking the waitress over thoughtfully. "Fair enough, I've got faith in you. And even in the worst case scenario, I wouldn't mind getting lost with you either." He continues to casually munch on fowl, before wiping his mouth. "I'll be waiting til whenever you're off work."



Lizzie comes wandering back with her apron folded neatly and tucked under one arm. Her hair is down now, but it still holds a crease from where she bound the bun on the crown of her head.

*"Ain't that something. You really stayed here and waited for me, I guess you said you need the work,"* Lizzie said."*We better head out, I don't exactly know my way around...this side of town,"* Lizzie said.

Walking around without her Earth Breaker, Lizzie feels as if she is almost floating. She tends to carry the thing when she goes for any kind of long distance because the alternative is having to fight with her bare hands and that usually isn't for the best.

*"You said you guild--I forget, what does y'all's guild do?"* asked Lizzie.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 7, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle If you need me to roll something for how Lizzie did or something of the like I can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Poor form to keep a woman waiting, but worse to leave her on her own," he retorts, sliding up to his feet fluidly with a languid, feline stretch. Her next question gives him pause; he thinks it over as he shakes off the rust so to speak, then grabs his bag. "My patron's interests are all over the place, but I get work when he needs info, a bodyguard, or to send a message." Tharrin, unsurprisingly, walks without much in the way of personal effects. Baggy pants, woven sandals, and a satchel slung over his shoulder. His handwraps were surprisingly well tended, and all over his torso, back, and arms were a variety of tattoos. "What about you an' these folks you're with? What's your business?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2020)

Vergil said:


> "Thank you kindly." She says and follows the man out, talking to Alanthia afterwards.
> 
> "Are they doing anything really terrible? I have no qualms over shutting them down, especially with the amount of money at stake here. I could do much with my share of that, but i would rather not get lectured at again, no matter how just it was."


"Oh, I don't think we were meant to shut them down... just to investigate why are they doing so well. Thane said he might be interested on keeping things open for a future alliance perhaps. Did you sense anything interesting while in there?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2020)

"Hm. Just a blueprint that looked like it was drawn by a different hand. It looked much nicer and more....professional than the crude drawing from earlier. I dont know if they stole it, or if they have outside help....but....why would they try and hide that? Why not pay the other person and be done with it."

Highness considered. "I may follow one of them tonight. Or at least until im satisfied that fate has intended this path for them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Poor form to keep a woman waiting, but worse to leave her on her own," he retorts, sliding up to his feet fluidly with a languid, feline stretch. Her next question gives him pause; he thinks it over as he shakes off the rust so to speak, then grabs his bag. "My patron's interests are all over the place, but I get work when he needs info, a bodyguard, or to send a message." Tharrin, unsurprisingly, walks without much in the way of personal effects. Baggy pants, woven sandals, and a satchel slung over his shoulder. His handwraps were surprisingly well tended, and all over his torso, back, and arms were a variety of tattoos. "What about you an' these folks you're with? What's your business?"



For a moment Lizzie considers his question. He's taller than her and she has to take her steps a little faster to keep up with him, but that's true for a lot of people as compared to her and other Draphs. She glances up at him as she begins to speak. *"They're from several guilds."*

That sounded correct.

*"We're supposed to be handing a job for a mutual acquaintance nearby."*

Also, surprisingly true. Or at least she thought it was.

*"Things are a bit all over the place. I imagine they're out running around like a hen with their head cut off. But my trade is baking--though I am a pretty good cook too. I came out to The High Pixie Tavern--was hopping to find a job maybe cooking or something of that type."*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2020)

"Yeah, I think if someone is helping them on their feet it wouldn't be surprising they are this good. Maybe until they get enough experience and clients? Following them might be a good idea but you would need to be too close to tail them... I'm not very good with perception or stealth but maybe Ylin might be able to keep an eye on them and she might be small enough not to attract attention to herself," she signals her familiar to come back down to her arm. 

((Do Jon and Ashe want to try getting more info? how are their stealth/perception?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> For a moment Lizzie considers his question. He's taller than her and she has to take her steps a little faster to keep up with him, but that's true for a lot of people as compared to her and other Draphs. She glances up at him as she begins to speak. *"They're from several guilds."*
> 
> That sounded correct.
> 
> ...


Perhaps surprisingly, Tharrin doesn't walk all that fast. Like an attentive dance partner, his fluid steps match Lizzie's with ease; she doesn't have to hustle. Lacing his hands behind his neck, he looks upwards as he considers what she's said. "Baking, huh?" He grins to himself. "Once I save up the money, I think I wanna open a tavern. Like any drunk with nothing to do, I learned how to brew." There's an especial note of pride in his tone there. "But...that'll be a long way off," he notes mildly, glancing sidelong at the horned woman. 

"So...weird kind of question." He's thoughtful for a second, his eyes rolling upwards in thought before bouncing back to Lizzie. "Do you dance?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Perhaps surprisingly, Tharrin doesn't walk all that fast. Like an attentive dance partner, his fluid steps match Lizzie's with ease; she doesn't have to hustle. Lacing his hands behind his neck, he looks upwards as he considers what she's said. "Baking, huh?" He grins to himself. "Once I save up the money, I think I wanna open a tavern. Like any drunk with nothing to do, I learned how to brew." There's an especial note of pride in his tone there. "But...that'll be a long way off," he notes mildly, glancing sidelong at the horned woman.
> 
> "So...weird kind of question." He's thoughtful for a second, his eyes rolling upwards in thought before bouncing back to Lizzie. "Do you dance?"


*"Come on now Mister Tharrin, what kind of person don't dance? I ain't good at it though." *

Lizzie chuckled, slowing her gait to put a hand to her chest. *"Bless your heart! You're getting a little sweet on me."* She slowed her gait, clasping her hands behind her back to move along slowly next to him. 

*"Asking me for drinks and dances and probably all manner of other things." *

Lizzie circles around in front of him quickly to block his path, moving her hands to rest on her hips. *"Not sure why you would go through all of this for little old me. I'm rather boring and dumber than all get out. I also might not be...on this side of town for long." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Come on now Mister Tharrin, what kind of person don't dance? I ain't good at it though." *
> 
> Lizzie chuckled, slowing her gait to put a hand to her chest. *"Bless your heart! You're getting a little sweet on me."* She slowed her gait, clasping her hands behind her back to move along slowly next to him.
> 
> ...


The half-orc gives a laugh at her commentary, a surprising musical lilt to his voice. "Plenty of folks. But I think good dance partners make good partners for other ventures, too," he points out, sliding his hands into his pockets as he maintains his casual pace. He continues to listen to her as she speaks, watching the sheep woman all the while with sidelong glances. When Lizzie stops in front of him though, he cants his head slightly, considering her question for a long, careful moment.

"Hah..._well_. At first your horns caught my eye..." he explains, though there's something more lingering in his voice as he eyes her horns. "But! Didn't realize you were a tiefling. That said...listening for rumors over some ale at the High Pixie was what brought me to this neck of the woods in the first place." His hands slide from his pockets as he folds his arms over his chest. "I don't find ya dumb, don't find you boring, and don't mind walking with you..." He pauses another couple seconds to collect his thoughts, before coming full circle.

"Guess what I'm sayin' is -- you see a pretty lady with interesting features, don't hurt to talk to her." Her last statement doesn't seem to click, however; he gives her a strange smile. "Yea? I mean...you said you were meeting up with your friends on the other side of the city, right? Figured we were headed over that way." He drops his hands back to his pockets, moving to fall in step with her again. "Like I said, I don't mind keepin' you company...or finding extra work."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 8, 2020)

Jon gives a look to Alanthia, "Not much of a sneaky guy myself, Ashie is though.  If you need someone to be a diplomat, I'm your man."

Ashe nods, "Yes, it tends to be a strong suit for myself and the swarm.  I can go with Highness.  Be a second set of eyes and backup if things go awry."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 9, 2020)

"Having ashe would be good for this. Between the two of us, we should be able to figure this out."

Highness will prepare for stakeout, looking for a good location to watch inconspicuously.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> The half-orc gives a laugh at her commentary, a surprising musical lilt to his voice. "Plenty of folks. But I think good dance partners make good partners for other ventures, too," he points out, sliding his hands into his pockets as he maintains his casual pace. He continues to listen to her as she speaks, watching the sheep woman all the while with sidelong glances. When Lizzie stops in front of him though, he cants his head slightly, considering her question for a long, careful moment.
> 
> "Hah..._well_. At first your horns caught my eye..." he explains, though there's something more lingering in his voice as he eyes her horns. "But! Didn't realize you were a tiefling. That said...listening for rumors over some ale at the High Pixie was what brought me to this neck of the woods in the first place." His hands slide from his pockets as he folds his arms over his chest. "I don't find ya dumb, don't find you boring, and don't mind walking with you..." He pauses another couple seconds to collect his thoughts, before coming full circle.
> 
> "Guess what I'm sayin' is -- you see a pretty lady with interesting features, don't hurt to talk to her." Her last statement doesn't seem to click, however; he gives her a strange smile. "Yea? I mean...you said you were meeting up with your friends on the other side of the city, right? Figured we were headed over that way." He drops his hands back to his pockets, moving to fall in step with her again. "Like I said, I don't mind keepin' you company...or finding extra work."



Lizzie stares him in the face, though she has to press up onto her toes to do it right. Her gold brown eyes search his features for some reaction. After a short moment, Lizzie gives a big nod, bobbing up and down with her shoulders and head.

*"Okay,"* Lizzie said. *"I haven't danced in a while. I tend to stay busy baking and traveling. I deliver baked goods right to people." 

"Hmm, it's not that clear across the village, it's just over yonder,"* Lizzie looks around at the signs plastered around the city. Some of them had pictures but still others said things that she could only guess were words. *"I don't recognize these signs and pictures,"* she said. 

*"Do you know Jinzo? Maybe you've been to his workshop before?"*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lizzie stares him in the face, though she has to press up onto her toes to do it right. Her gold brown eyes search his features for some reaction. After a short moment, Lizzie gives a big nod, bobbing up and down with her shoulders and head.
> 
> *"Okay,"* Lizzie said. *"I haven't danced in a while. I tend to stay busy baking and traveling. I deliver baked goods right to people."
> 
> ...


Tharrin pokes her forehead briefly as she totters back from standing up on her toes to stare at him.

Knowledge (Local)
*Result*: 1d20 (*1*) - 2 
*Total*: -1

"Who?" The look of complete and total lack of recognition likely tells her everything she needs to know; he doesn't spend much time on the thought either, moving on. "Y'know, sounds like you're on your feet _a lot_. Someone oughta take you out dancing, give you a massage, treat you to dinner." He glances at the signs she's referencing and while he can read them, it's not likely he's intimately familiar with them either.

"Far as workshops go, I _did_ have another errand I was supposed to run today. Swinging by _another_ workshop. Think master said it was...Burno Brothers?" He glances at Lizzie. "I think it's in the area you're headed anyway, too."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Lizzie wasn't all that sure what Bruno Brothers was, she might have passed it on the way out here. She, of course, couldn't read the language they used in the city--which was odd considering that she seemed to be able to understand everyone just fine. She reached back, scratching at the back of her head just off to side of her horns. 

*"Hmm, reckon you could be right," *Lizzie said. *"I ain't really seen anything like that. Is it supposed to be some sort of...tavern or store." *

Lizzie unfurled her apron and put it back over her body. It was clearly meant for someone taller than she was and it fell far past where it should have. *"We could head there, lead the way."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lizzie wasn't all that sure what Bruno Brothers was, she might have passed it on the way out here. She, of course, couldn't read the language they used in the city--which was odd considering that she seemed to be able to understand everyone just fine. She reached back, scratching at the back of her head just off to side of her horns.
> 
> *"Hmm, reckon you could be right," *Lizzie said. *"I ain't really seen anything like that. Is it supposed to be some sort of...tavern or store." *
> 
> Lizzie unfurled her apron and put it back over her body. It was clearly meant for someone taller than she was and it fell far past where it should have. *"We could head there, lead the way."*


"Alright then..." he says with an excitable air, taking the sheep woman's hand. "C'mon!" He shoots her a quick grin over his shoulder before he hustles forward.

While Tharrin does still more or less keep pace with Lizzie, but he takes a route to the Bruno Brothers shop that's equal parts shortcut and scenic route. They cut through side streets and back alleys, duck through open air markets and past mysterious looking storefronts. Comforting aromas waft over the calls of merchants at their stalls, and Tharrin waves and greets a random someone now and again that he happens to recognize. Sometimes they're bounding over stacked crates onto dilapidated and sagging awnings to cross a squat and low scab of an abandoned building, other times they're weaving in and out of crowds to sneak through a small private garden. While Tharrin isn't particularly knowledgeable about the locations or groups themselves, he does know a variety of individuals and often has stories for Lizzie on their free-running jaunt.

Finally, however, they arrive at the Bruno Brothers' storefront. He then releases her hand, pointing towards the sign. "Last stop."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2020)

"I'll wait for you back on Jinzo's place." Alanthia tells them before leaving to avoid suspicion.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 11, 2020)

Ashe takes a moment to consider her options, her stealth is good, and eyesight powerful even in the dark.  Lizzie has just shown up, with a new person in tow.  Isn't she just a social creature.  

Her demeanor pulled even tighter, she skittered away, she was known as a rummager, and rummage she was willing to do.  Before their stake-out she took to seeing what she could find for information...in their trash.

Perception:
Result: 1d20 (9) + 7
Total: 16


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 11, 2020)

Captain Obvious said:


> Perception:
> Result: 1d20 (9) + 7
> Total: 16



Generally most businesses try to reduce their garbage to the minimal amount possible, since raw materials are hard to come by.  So the Brother's garbage is _mostly_ ash that's too metal-rich to be useful as fertilizer and metal that's been contaminated with too much carbon or other waste to be easily recyclable.

However she does find a scrap of parchment among the waste, it's soaked in a chloride solution that she recognize as would likely not be wise to burn, hence the inclusion in the garbage.  It's about a quarter-page, covered in very fine and precise handwriting.  She recognizes the general topic as an alchemical process for purifying an alkaline salt of some sort.

It's not really complete enough to judge the work, but it's interesting in it doesn't appear to be an alchemists notes for themselves, or the cold documentation of a process but more a work designed to guide a learner through the process, with a number of different specific notes on shortcuts and enhancements included.  While teachers generally would include information like this it's _very_ unusual for it to be written down.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 11, 2020)

The alchemist dusts the paper off, pocketing it to take back with her. If finding nothing else, she sets up at a distance, ready to watch. She considers keeping watch on a neighboring rooftop, to keep as much subtlety as possible, and less chance for both of them to get caught since Highness had to be so close.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2020)

As they are heading toward the place that Tharrin calls the last stop, Lizzie pulls away and makes a b-line for a woman who is passing the other way. *"Alanthia! Glad y'all found me, I probably shouldn't have wandered out of he workshop this morning, but I was just so darn determined to find a job and find out more about food here--in this part of town,"* Lizzie added. 

The small Draph charged in and wrapped her arms around Alanthia's waist. *"I thought I would be lost."*

The apron that Lizzie had worn for work was still on and her blonde hair was slightly messier than normal from being tied up all day long. 

*"Where were you coming from?" *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2020)

Tharrin pouts briefly, crossing his tattooed arms over his shirtless chest. "I'm not that bad a guide," he says mildly, before his gaze shifts to Alanthia. The half-orc then straightens up, rubbing at the back of his neck. "Pleasure to meet a friend of Lizzie's..." He quite obviously sizes the wizard up, though to what purpose it's unclear. "She never told me she had such cute friends, though."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2020)

Lizzie let go of Alanthia's waist and flicked her hand in Tharrin's direction. *"Y'all pay him no mind, darlin', he's sweeter than one of my cherry pies, but I think he's just...oh darn, what's the phrase..."* Lizzie's words trailed off for a moment as she thought it through. What was that phrase. 

*INT Check:* 
Result: 1d20 (7) - 1 *Total: 6*

The Draph snapped her fingers with a sudden realization. *"A horn-dog. I reckon that's it. He might be part puppy. I can't quite remember." *Lizzie tucked her hand under her chin as she sunk into deep thought.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2020)

He grins in good cheer, displaying his over-sized canines and the likely source of the Draph's puppy impression. "Life's too short to hold back," he replies with a lyrical lilt, though holds up a finger. "Those say you're the most 'horny' here though..." he murmurs, before he blinks, and gives a sweeping bow, aimed towards Alanthia. "Ah, no manners on my part! Name's Tharrin. I study under Master Sefa within the Order of Winding Wisdom." It was possible for any local to be vaguely ware of the monastery that acted as a guild in its own right, dispensing bodyguards, couriers, and other manner of monk-adjacent services.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2020)

"Oh Lizzie, good!" she smiles at seeing the draph. Ylin flies to her shoulder and gives a small squeak. "I was going to look for you. We got a new job from the man who had asked to check on the gnome. We might be able to-" She grows a bit quieter when she realizes the presence of the other man. "Uh, hello," she nods awkwardly, a bit surprised by this new 'friend' of Lizzie.

Alanthia knows Lizzie can very much defend herself pretty well but... manipulative people are another story.  She narrows her eyes not too convinced of his intentions. She still gives him her hand to shake. "Alanthia Enderil, of the Mending Hand Transmuter Guild..."

She will put Lizzie up to date... leaving the details about their employer out for the moment. "We are... doing a new job. The others are checking out another store..." she explains. "Their products seem to be of a higher quality than expected for someone of their experience and resources. We are investigating if they have someone helping them out or who is their suppliers."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2020)

*"Oh!"* Lizzie's face lit up.* "Darn, I almost forgot. I found a job carrying food to people in a tavern and taking their small metal disks. It was a riot. They did get onto me about tastin' the food going out on the plates anymore, but I still learned a lot."*

*"What y'all found sounds pretty important, so I am okay to help with that. Oh and Tharrin here's looking for work!" *Lizzie explained.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2020)

"I guess, that could work... uhm... how good are you sneaking around and, you know, being on the look out?" she asks Tharrin, still a bit cautious. They -could- use another pair of eyes on the brother's store.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2020)

He quirks his lips, eyes rolling upwards in thought. "That sounds a lot like what I've been looking into. A few brothers, right?" he leans back against the wall, rolling his neck. "I'm not much of a sneak...my plan was to gather information the old fashioned way. Just chatting with people." He glances back towards Alanthia. "Maybe we could help each other out?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2020)

"We tried to talk with them, but other than seeming to have lots of good designs... too good for their current experience. it was a bit difficult to gather more info without giving ourselves away. I'm not that good with people, so maybe you would have more luck." She gives him the address and names of the brothers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2020)

Tharrin looks over the address and names, then offers it back to Alanthia. "I had a different idea," he says smoothly. "We'll see how it goes. Maybe we can meet up and compare notes later on?" He smiles. "I have more experience asking around the area for what people know, though asking to their faces works too I guess. I was thinking like...the alchemists they sell to, suppliers, customers..." he explains, tapping his chin thoughtfully. "Don't worry, I've been around the block a few times," he explains taking some steps backwards. "We'll talk! Good luck on your end!" And then turns to go and drum up some rumors and leads. He'd wasted enough time on flirting either way.

*#Gather Info Hours*: 1d4 (*4*) *Total*: 4
*#Diplomacy Gather Info*: 1d20 (9) + 8 *Total*: 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2020)

Lizzie looks up at Alanthia. *"So, there's something I reckon I should tell y'all before it becomes too much of a problem and such,"* she starts in a really small voice. 

*"I can't actually read and all--like I can, but the writing here is different. Really different. Sorry that I'm slower than molasses in the winter..."* Lizzie says with a hint of defeat coloring her words. *"Can I stick with you and help you out though?" *


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2020)

Highness nods as Ashe rummages through the trash. "If only that were something that would shock me." She said thinking about the number of times she had to do the very same thing.

"These eyes are pretty useless for this kind of work. Maybe theyll get better but i may have to sit this one out." A grimace formed, "these changes are as fate wishes and in some ways amazing....but....the limitation is quite vexing. I rely on my vision to keep me out of danger. Now I am both blessed and cursed."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2020)

"Yes, of course. No problem, Lizzie. The writing must be different because it's been so long since the city has been inside the dome."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> *#Gather Info Hours*: 1d4 (*4*) *Total*: 4
> *#Diplomacy Gather Info*: 1d20 (9) + 8 *Total*: 17


Tharrin does some asking around about the brothers.

The youngest brother is by far the most talked about.  He was apparently trained at a small smithing guild, Hawkins and Sharp.  He made "news" there when he was working on his journeyman project, essentially his "graduation" work.  He was tasked with providing an athame that would be of a quality to support enchantment (eg, "masterwork").  However the work itself came out as an actual artifact in its own right, an unbelievably high quality product.  Working on the publicity of this, he started his own guild with his brothers.  His current customers a pleased with the work, but nothing has been this exceptional since.

The other two brothers are talked about far less.  Their work is similarly of a high but not amazing quality and customers are generally happy with the result.   The eldest brother mostly supplies other alchemists and seems to have the most "business" knack of the three, starting to build some longer-term contracts and relationships where the younger two brothers mostly do commission work.

In general they seem pretty well developed for such a young guild.  It's not unusual at all for guilds to only sell higher-tier work, though many "young" guilds can't afford to waste the time that would normally come from reforging poorer products.

Tharrin probably hears dozens of different speculations as to the source of their skill, none seem to stand out as clearly the correct one to him though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2020)

((Hidden Nin asked for some examples of discarded rumors, so I'm listing a few.  Note that I'm also not saying any of the below aren't actually correct, just that no one he talked to really had the right "spark" to make it sound true, rather than just gossip))

Probably the most common rumor is one of the brothers is somehow blessed one of the gods, most commonly The Mule or The Landlord though probably others (with much more elaborate backstories) probably have been mentioned.  More extreme variants of this say that one fo the brothers is actually an avatar of the god, come to the world for one reason or another.

A common one suggests that the brothers are a front for some other guild, that they don't really do more than the most basic work themselves, and the finished products come from this other guild for reasons nobody can really explain.

A common, related one suggests that some power is backing them up with training and assistance (and probably money) though again no one is really sure who or why.

Some people speculate that they've discovered some magic spell/ritual that improves crafting ability.  Or that they've found a magic tool that improves skill.

A few suggest that the "brothers" aren't even human at all, but are some sort of ancient immortal shapeshifters that have infiltrated the city and that all the goods they produce are part of some nefarious scheme or another.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2020)

Alanthia is hanging out with Lizzie close to the place they met. Just generally showing Lizzie around and explaining a bit about the city. 



EvilMoogle said:


> A few suggest that the "brothers" aren't even human at all, but are some sort of ancient immortal shapeshifters that have infiltrated the city and that all the goods they produce are part of some nefarious scheme or another.


((Somewhere, Jinzo sneezes))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 16, 2020)

@Vergil @Captain Obvious 

With the group gone the youngest brother goes back to work in the forge along side the (presumably) middle brother.  Their technique doesn't, at least to an amateur, look particularly special.  If their tools are magical they're not obvious about it, they don't shed light or have any runes or anything on them.  The forge is open to the street (which is common) and they don't seem to be hiding anything there.

At some point while watching the third brother returns, he's wheeling a hand cart loaded with various ingredients.  After an exchange of greetings with the other two he immediately goes into the back room out of sight.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 16, 2020)

Towards the end of his circuit, Tharrin nearly bumps into the Lizzie and Alanthia, stumbling back as he turns the corner. "Whoa, sor -- oh, hey," he greets with a smile and a wave. "What's up?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2020)

*"We was just rambling around. Alanthia was showing me this part of the city, since it's all new to me and all," *Lizzie said with a wide grin. 

*"Did y'all figure out anything?" *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 16, 2020)

"Yea, didn't just hear one, I found like...a bunch!" he explains, thumbing over his shoulder excitedly. "What are you two up to? Didn't mean to interrupt or trip you up."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2020)

"Nothing much really, as Lizzie said, just showing her around so she gets more familiar with this side of the city. I guess we should go back to Jinzo's place and wait for the others. They were going to watch the brothers and see if they discovered anything else."

If Tharrin accepts, Alanthia will guide them back to Jinzo's, making sure to point out landmarks that would help her get around back if she decides to go out again.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2020)

"Whatever they are doing, it's subtle." Highness says, mulling over what to do next. "We can wait until they lock up and we can try and break in to see what they are up to."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 17, 2020)

soulnova said:


> "Nothing much really, as Lizzie said, just showing her around so she gets more familiar with this side of the city. I guess we should go back to Jinzo's place and wait for the others. They were going to watch the brothers and see if they discovered anything else."
> 
> If Tharrin accepts, Alanthia will guide them back to Jinzo's, making sure to point out landmarks that would help her get around back if she decides to go out again.


"Right, like Lizzie said," he agrees, falling into line with the other two as they make their way towards Jinzo's, which the half-orc seems to still have no idea about. "So what guild are _you _with, Alanthia?" he asks thoughtfully, turning to walk backwards as he faces the duo. "You seem...what's the word..." His eyes narrow as he looks upwards in thought, lacing his hands behind his neck. "Ah, smart! There it is."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2020)

"Oh... well... I'm with the Mending Hand Guild," she said looking down thoughtfully. "And I've read a lot, I guess..." 

"This job is not for them exactly, but for the banking guild," she explained.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 17, 2020)

soulnova said:


> "Oh... well... I'm with the Mending Hand Guild," she said looking down thoughtfully. "And I've read a lot, I guess..."
> 
> "This job is not for them exactly, but for the banking guild," she explained.


"Sounds really uh..." Again he roots around in the dark for the right word. "Intellectual?" Then smiles at having found the one he was searching for, though is cut short when he trips over an errantly placed crate while walking backwards. The half-orc stumbles backwards...and then readjusts his posture. He bends over backwards, planting his hand-wrapped palms to transition into a hand stand and then flow back onto his feet to continue in backwards stride, facing the two women as he maintains his conversation. "Mending Hand...dunno that I've heard of them before. Carpenters? Healers? Negotiation specialists?"

*#Tharrin Balance*: 1d20 (13) + 7 *Total*: 20


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2020)

Alanthia blinks, slighty surprised by the hand stand... and claps a bit. She's unsure how to react to that. "Transmuter mage guild, actually, " she nods.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 18, 2020)

((Let's speed things up a bit, shall we?))

@Vergil 
While keeping watch with Ashe you "see" a gnome rush by moving quite quickly towards the forge.  At first it doesn't seem like much to note by while processing things you realize that Ashe and the others with you don't seem to have seen the gnome at all.  They're out of "sight" very quickly (enters and leaves your field of vision in the same turn) and despite their speed they don't seem to be making much sound.

@soulnova @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight @Captain Obvious 
From your perspective the two brothers continue working their respective crafts at the forge, there's really no sign anything is amiss until suddenly there's a sharp crack like a clap of thunder and billowing smoke fills the forge and starts spilling outside into the street.  The two at the forge quickly retreat outside, coughing from the smoke, but shortly after they turn their concern in, presumably worried about their eldest brother who has yet to emerge from the back office.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2020)

*"Did one of y'all do that?" *asks Lizzie pointing to the burning building. *"Cause I don't think that was supposed to happen."

"We should help, It seems like someone could be trapped inside." *

Lizzie is currently unarmed, but she can probably just knock a door or window down to get in. She runs off to look for a way into the building furthest from what seems to be the source of the fire. Then, using her horns she will ram that door or entrance. 

*Perception to see if there's anywhere that's safer to enter:*
Result: 1d20 (15) + 5
Total: 20

*Unarmed horn strike: *
Result: 1d20 (14) + 7
Total: 21

Lizzie will hold her breath once inside and cover her face with her apron to try and find anyone who survived. I think it's a CON save to hold breath? She will try and stay low to the floor (easy because she's short) and get the person out if she can. 

*Save:*
Result: 1d20 (3) + 3
Total: 6

_Well that's not great. _


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think it's a CON save to hold breath?


I'll give others a bit of time to react, but replying to this.

You can hold your breath for a set amount of time based on your Con (I'll have to look it up) and then you start making Con checks if you need to keep holding it.

I'll look it up when work's done but you'll at least have a few rounds before you need to worry.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 18, 2020)

Ashe hisses in alarm to the sudden sounds, she considers what kind of alchemical reaction could have had that sort of effect while moving forward and mixing a firebelly to down and rush in to assist Lizzie with finding the other brother.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2020)

Ashe recognizes the smoke as similar to that produced by smokesticks.  The volume's a bit larger but she doesn't think the smoke is actually harmful (unless you consider difficulty seeing harmful).

Lizzie (and others) will also note as they get closer that the smoke's coming from the forge but there doesn't seem to be an abnormal amount of fire anywhere.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 18, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia blinks, slighty surprised by the hand stand... and claps a bit. She's unsure how to react to that. "Transmuter mage guild, actually, " she nods.





WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Let's speed things up a bit, shall we?))
> 
> @Vergil
> While keeping watch with Ashe you "see" a gnome rush by moving quite quickly towards the forge.  At first it doesn't seem like much to note by while processing things you realize that Ashe and the others with you don't seem to have seen the gnome at all.  They're out of "sight" very quickly (enters and leaves your field of vision in the same turn) and despite their speed they don't seem to be making much sound.
> ...


He grins to Alanthia, about to say something snappy before...his attention snaps to the forge with a look of concern. "Oi!" he says, doubling back after Lizzie then turning on his heel as he rushes past the front and right for the back office. Sprinting at a steady gait, he vaults over the forge on his way to the back. As he does a water droplets seem to coalesce around him into the form of a...barrier. That seems to swirl around the half-orc steadily. "Hey! You alright?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 18, 2020)

"Smokesticks!" Ashe shouts, "Likely no fire, but someone's hiding something.  Not quite smokesticks but something similar..." She looks at the brothers who came out while motioning for Jon to follow Lizzie for backup, "Is your brother an experienced alchemist?  Do you have any assertions as to if you have angered anyone that may want a disappearance?" Her eyes narrow, "Do not withhold any information, it may determine what happens when they come come out from that building. Or if something else happens while they are in there.  A novice alchemist attempting something above their ability can have disasterous results." She looks back in the direction of where the pair entered from, "Or the attention brought from your ability may have found the attention of someone that may want it for themselves..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2020)

*"Maybe them smoking sticks are going to turn into snakes. I saw a man do that one time," *Lizzie shouts back once she realizes there isn't a fire. 

*"Where's the other person who was supposed to be in here?" *


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2020)

"Yeah. I don't think that's us..." Alanthia approaches. "Are you ok? I can't see well in the smoke, I do not have magic to dissipate it either."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 18, 2020)

"There was a...gnome...it must have been using some sort of magic to conceal it. Thief or assassin. "

Highness goes in keeping her guard up

Perception 

1d20+12
7+12 = 19

Stealth
1d20+8
10+8 = 18


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2020)

The two smiths are clearly flustered and near panicked.  "Joff's inside, never seen anything like this before!"  They don't seem rational enough for complex questions at the moment.  "Someone help!"

Those that approach can confirm that there's no heat other than the expected heat of the forge, despite the dangerous look of the smoke.  Lizzie smashes forward headless and rams through the door knocking it open.  Inside is the small office/alchemical lab.  The third brother is on the floor in one corner cowering, and three identical gnomes.  They're dressed in black leathers from head to toe including a hooded cowl and mask.

Two of the gnomes are rustling through the lab, clearly optimizing speed over organization or cleanliness, various ingredients are causally (and probably dangerously) scattered around as they ransack the lab.  The third has a dagger drawn and pointed dangerously at the eldest brother, though it seems more warning than active attack.

One of the searching gnomes turns to the door as Lizzie bursts in, he makes a complex series of gestures and his form briefly shimmers and he splits into four identical forms.  Two of them take up defensive stances facing the door and the other two turn back to continue their search.

((While we're not _exactly_ in combat yet, I'm going to say we should probably use initiative rolls at this point))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 18, 2020)

Jon puts a palm forward, "Hey, hey, let's talk this out, no need to go to such drastic measures." He tries to give a relaxing time to his voice.

Jon Diplomacy
Result: 1d20 (16) + 7
Total: 23
#jon initiative: 1d20 (18) + 3
Total: 21

Ashe sighs and moves toward the building.

#ashe init: 1d20 (5) + 4
Total: 9


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 18, 2020)

After Lizzie's done the heavy lifting of knocking down the door, Tharrin strides into action. Flipping once, he arcs a whip of water into the gnome currently brandishing a knife at Joff.

*#Initiative*: 1d20 (16) + 3 *Total*: 19
*#Water Blast*: 1d20 (13) + 4 *Total*: 17
*Damage Result*: 1d6 (3) + 3 *Total*: 6


----------



## Vergil (Nov 18, 2020)

Highness watches Lizzie charge in like a bull in a china shop and continues on in stealth, hoping that the others are distracted by Lizzie. If there are tables in good positions she will hide behind those and try to make her way to the back of the room

Init
1d20+3
14+3 = 17


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2020)

"Stop right there!" Alanthia positions herself to casts  (will DC 16) on the gnomes, avoiding the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2020)

*Initiative:*
Result: 1d20 (1) + 6
*Total: 7 (I messed up the amount for the roll in the roller)*

Lizzie doesn't really have her weapon, so she is just going to go over and try to use the knife gnome as a weapon. If he dies before she gets the chance to pick him up, she still is going to pick him up and throw him at one of the other targets. 

*Grapple Roll: *
Result: 1d20 (3) + 7
*Total: 10

Roll to throw him: *
Result: 1d20 (18) + 4
*Total: 22*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2020)

Alanthia runs forward to blast her color spray over Lizzie's shoulder into the room.  One of the gnomes at the door and the gnome with the dagger reel away stunned, the others appear unaffected.  One of the searching gnomes rises up and swiftly pushes the stunned gnome at the door out of the way, taking his place defensively, the other gnome spins into a sweeping kick and trips Lizzie sending her crashing to the ground.  Two of the gnomes continue their frantic search, but don't seem to find anything right now.

Jon attempts to get their attention, but in the chaos of the fighting he's not able to get any traction.  Tharrin summons up a living bolt of water and fires it at the stunned, dagger wielding gnome landing a solid hit on him.  

Highness approaches the doorway hidden, she isn't able to get inside the room with everyone in the doorway but she's in a good position to get the jump on anyone that moves through.  Ashe advances close enough to act when she is ready.

Lizzie pulls herself to her feet and tries to grab one of the gnomes blocking entrance, but the nimble gnome manages to evade her grasp.



*Spoiler*: _Initiative Order_ 




27    Alanthia
24    Gnome Ninja (with dagger), stunned
24    Gnome Ninja (at doorway)
24    Gnome Ninja (at doorway)
24    Gnome Ninja (inside room), stunned
24    Gnome Ninja (searching)
24    Gnome Ninja (searching)
21    Jon
19    Tharrin
17     Highness
9    Ashe
7    Lizzie


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2020)

"Take that dagger away from him" Alanthia points at the gnome with the dagger and casts mage armor on herself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 21, 2020)

"On it!" Tharrin shouts back, arcing his arms back and forth as he launches a barrage of watery projectiles at the dagger wielding gnome, advancing at a modest, gradual pace. "Liz, you alright?"

*#rapid fire*: 1d20 (*20*) + 4 *Total*: 24
*#confirm crit*: 1d20 (4) + 4 *Total*: 8
*#damage*: 1d6 (*6*) + 3 *Total*: 9

(Standard action to water blast, move action to position Tharrin further in, next to the knife gnome and Joff if possible...or even between them if Joff has moved away at all and _that _is possible.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2020)

*"ARGH!"* Lizzie cries out in frustration at being kicked down by the short man. She's not even exactly sure who did it anymore, but her anger reaches a fever pitch. With her fists clenched tight and her cheeks turning a bright pink she yells something indiscernible before charging at one of the gnomes with her head down to gorge him. 

*Attack + Rage + Accurate Stance  *
Result: 1d20 (5) + 10
*Total: 15

Gore (piercing) with horns: *
Result: 1d4 (2) + 5
*Total: 7*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 21, 2020)

"Have at you!" Jon's voice fell to deaf ears, he unsheathes his axe and pulls it down at a gnome.

Ashe on the other hand quickly mixes up a bomb and chucks it into the fray, making sure it doesn't hurt allies.

*Spoiler*: __ 




#Jon swing: 1d20 (14) + 4
Total: 18
#jon dmg: 1d12 (9) + 3
Total: 12

#Ashe Bugbomb: 1d20 (5) + 5
Total: 10
Result: 1d6 (5) + 3
Total: 8
And if she's lucky enough to have actually hit one of them, +4 splash dmg.  Precise bombs feat as well to prevent friendly fire


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2020)

((Lunch break at 3pm, joy))

Alanthia casts mage armor while attempting to shout down the gnomes, they pay her no heed.  Instead the gnome with the dagger joins the others already searching, tearing through expensive looking equipment looking for, well, presumably something they don't find this round either.

One of the gnomes at the door attempts to trip Lizzie again, however she's ready for it this time and plants firmly against the maneuver.  The other adopts a defensive stance just in time to deflect Jon's powerful axe stroke to the side.

Therrin fires a blast of water right into the head of the now searching dagger wielding gnome, it seems to send him for a loop and he seems even more frantic in his attempts to search.  Highness leans out of hiding and lets fly a dagger but her shot goes wide and it clatters harmlessly in the room.

Ashe chucks a bomb at one of the gnomes in the doorway, seeking to clear a path into the room.  The gnome is able to dodge it, but the floor is not.  A swarm of insects floods up at the pair in the doorway, one rolls out of the way but the other is engulfed, and in a puff of smoke vanishes without a trace.  The door now free allows Lizzie a chance to charge in, she rams the other that was in the doorway and after a moment's resistance he too vanishes into a puff of smoke.

(Current status:  Doorway is clear at the moment, 3 gnomes plus the dagger wielding gnome are in the room searching.  The doorway is clear and Lizzie is in the room so it's pretty likely it will stay clear for the party next round)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

Lizzie is confused as the person she just attacked has vanished. She briefly surveys the room to see where the next nearest target is and goes for it. 

*More gore attack:*
Result: 1d20 (9) + 10
*Total: 19

Damage: *
Result: 1d4 (3) + 5
*Total: 8*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2020)

Alanthia is not much of a grappler so she will use her splintered spear on the gnome with the dagger. 

Splintered Spear 
Damage 
+1 Bleed


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 23, 2020)

The half-orc spins in place on his heel, gathering water from his shroud with one smooth motion before he unfurls his arm and lets the wave of water lash out like an fluid whip. He strikes at the dagger wielding gnome once again, seeming to find his rhythm now. 

*#Water Whip*: 1d20 (17) + 4 *Total*: 21
*#damage*: 1d6 (4) + 3 *Total*: 7


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2020)

"Finally!" Highness looks to prioritize the ones in the back destroying everything. She will maneuver around any obstacles and throw her liquid smoke and marbles

Acrobatics 
1d20+7
9+7 = 16

((Not sure what to roll but it seems like a fun thing to do))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2020)

Alanthia focuses and fires a wooden spear at the presumably lead ninja he dodges out of the way as he continues his frantic search.  He doesn't find anything but the others continue searching and one pulls out _something_ and shoves it into a small bag and one the four remaining ninja look to the exit.

Jon doesn't need any tips and he charges into the room and brings the axe down on the triumphant ninja, as with the others there's a moment of resistance then the ninja vanishes in a cloud of smoke, the bag dropping to the floor.  Highness darts in and grabs the prize while the DM tries to figure out what "liquid smoke" is.

Tharrin whips a tendril of water at the dagger wileding gnome hitting him solidly, though less disastrously than before.  Ashe throws a second bomb at the pair of ninja on one side of the room.  She can't manage a hit directly again, but the splash does manage to catch one of them.  Lizzie takes the chance to ram the other and they both vanish in smoke leaving the dagger wielder alone.

Alanthia fires a second wood spear at the remaining gnome, but again he scrambles clear.  He darts to highness and grabs at the bag but Higness, Jon, and Lizzie take the chance to hammer home on the gnome catching him solidly.  He staggers back, looks down at himself, then also vanishes in a puff of smoke.  His dagger and a small purse clatter to the floor leaving the room empty and quiet save for the terrified breathing of the eldest brother.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 25, 2020)

Jon places his axe back in it's holder, wiping his forehead then reaching his hand out to the eldest brother to help him off the floor, "Hey there bud, let's get you on your feet." 

Ashe takes a breath, shoulders relaxing before going outside to the other brothers, "Now then, your brother is safe, there's no fire, but some gnomes searching through your files.  Unless you want another incident like that, I believe you need to start talking.  May also be a good time to consider merging guilds with another for protection."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2020)

The man is clearly several steps beyond shaken, but accepts a friendly hand without contest and rises to his feet without issue if still a bit shaky.  His eyes are locked on Highness, and the bag she still holds but he follows everyone outside.

The smoke is still pouring pretty thickly from the forge, though it seems like the worst of it has burned away so in the next few minutes it will probably clear.  The other brothers meet their eldest with honest and endearing hugs, clearly relieved that he is okay.  All of them are shaken to one degree or another.

"Start talking?"  The middle brother speaks first, in a somewhat cautious tone only to have the youngest cut him off.

"No, he's right.  At the very least we own them an explanation.  Joff could have been killed!"  He stops and thinks for a moment, watching the smoking forge.  "At best I was a mediocre student when I was at the guild.  I probably would have completed my apprenticeship, but I seemed fated for a life of menial work, breaking down recycling or cleansing metal."

The eldest, coughs and interjects, "there's nothing wrong with that Lane."

The youngest, Lane, waves him silent.  "No, probably not, but I could dream, yes?  Anyway, I paid part of my apprenticeship working scrap, getting bits of cast off metal into serviceable use.  Most of the apprentices do.  I found _something_ while working."  He gestures at the bag Highness holds, "I'm not sure how they would have heard about it, but I assume that's what they were after.  It was a--  I don't know honestly.  But it could critique designs, offer tips, ways to improve efficiency and technique.  Things my teachers had never even considered."

"With help, I improved, I'm not city-renowned yet, but I'm solidly skilled.  And it wasn't just blacksmithing, my brothers too, it knows things.  Knows everything maybe, I don't know."  He goes silent looking at his brothers who remain silent for a moment, an awkward tension hanging in the air.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 25, 2020)

"Interesting, unfortunately the walls have ears and if someone is desperate for information, it can and will be found." Ashe nods at them, taking a glance over, thinking about what may have caused it, "Alanthia, do you have any assertions of what that may be?" She twists a talonlike hand to point at the bag Highness held, "I would like our magic specialist to take a look at it for a moment, if you wouldn't mind.  The smokesticks are dwindling, and should be worn through soon, while we might consider airing out the space, it is safe to reenter and evaluate the damages."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2020)

"Anyone injured?" Tharrin asks as he comes over to join the conversation surrounding the brothers, using a comb of ivory to sort his hair in order now that the excitement had died down. "Ooooh. _Nice_. You think it knows anything about brewing?" he asks excitedly. "I'm Tharrin, by the way. I wouldn't take it too personally; that gnome looked pretty sneaky. Wouldn't be surprised if someone'd been spying on you, y'know?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2020)

Highness looks at the bag and dismisses it as not useful for her goals, handing it over to Ashe. 

"The fates seem to smile on you today," she says to the brothers. "Had we not happened along, this could have gone quite poorly. This is quite an item you have and as Ashe mentioned, there are ears and eyes everywhere. It wouldn't surprise me if a guild has already taken notice of you and your relative high quality of items, and perhaps figured that something was off."

"I daresay that I doubt you will be able to use this item again without it garnering more attention. In fact, just the incident today would have put you on the radar for many more powerful guilds. So, what does Destiny have in store for you? That hinges on the next decisions you make."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2020)

The brothers look over themselves to confirm that they're fine, and in fact no one took any damage during this entire encounter.  Once confirmed Lane adds, "I wouldn't be surprised if it does, I don't always understand the answers it gives but it seems to have some information about any topic."

"Spies?"  He looks slightly green at the thought.  "I have heard some of the guilds do such things, I didn't expect such an _aggressive_ approach though."

Anyone that is paying attention would know that the ninja's actions here would have been highly illegal.  While that isn't to say stories of such behavior don't circulate, they're very much not the norm in "polite" society.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2020)

Detect Fate on the item


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2020)

Inside the bag is a small wooden sphere bound with bands of iron a few inches in diameter.  It's maybe an attractive art piece, but seems largely unremarkable at a glance.  The balance of it isn't quite right though and you might swear it could roll out of your hand.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Something like this:


Crossed with this:




Highness' detect fate on it gives her an impression of a vast depth to it.  It clearly has a long and storied history and by her impression it will continue to have such a history in the future but it seems more as a tool than as an actual instrument of fate.  There's also a sort of "echo" with it, that seems like the item is only a small part of the whole.  She isn't sure what that actually indicates however.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2020)

"Let's see," Alanthia gets a look with detect magic, hoping she doesn't end up blind. 

Arcana  buuh
Spellcraft  OH


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2020)

After confirming no one's hurt, Tharrin peeks over Alanthia's shoulder thoughtfully as she inspects the orb.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Arcana  buuh
> Spellcraft  OH


Alanthia's detect magic reveals the surprising result that the object doesn't have a magical aura.  She can barely perceive the faint traces of magic about it, as if magic had been worked on it earlier, or it had somehow worked magic itself, but it is too faint to make any specifics out.

While she is probably pondering if this some sort of elaborate practical joke Lane approaches.  "Ninen, are you okay?"

A monotone voice radiates, for lack of a better term, from the orb though no particular source is available.  "Node N9LZI34N online.  Error: uplink unavailable.  Diagnostics complete this unit is fully functional, additional orders unavailable, reverting to backup protocols.  Bruno, Lane recognized.  Do you have a project for today?"

Alanthia can probably sort out that the ball is, bizarrely, some sort of construct or golem.  Though who would have built a construct with no apparent limbs or functionality is at best speculation.

Lane pats his pockets for a moment and finds the bit of parchment with his scribbled notes for the necklaces the group requested earlier, "sure Ninen, what do you make of this?"  The orb vibrates slightly and then a beam of green light shoots from it at the parchment followed a moment later by a beam of red light that plays across the surface of the paper.  The green light doesn't seem to have an effect but the red light re-draws, for lack of a better term, the plans with far more detailed descriptions and various notes about the specific techniques and design goals.

Lane shakes his head slightly as he looks over the new plan and half mutters, "that's the secret.  We still do all the work, honest.  And we're getting better very fast.  Basically we just have an _excellent_ teacher."  He seems to be trying to convince himself as much as the party.

"So that's the secret, we owe you that.  But, what now?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2020)

"Some kind of construct... I believe something akin to what Jinzo and Mr. Merrick make..." Alanthia says narrowing her eyes in interest. "Fascinating..."

((I'm assuming she doesn't see any arcane mark or name of note on it))

"Ninen, do you understand me? What are your parameters? And who created you?" She asks. She's not versed as Jinzo or Merrick on this, but from looking for HERBIE and interacting with Jinzo's own device, and noting this one SPEAKS, she has a vague idea on what kind of information might be able to provide.

Whatever the answer she turns to the brothers. 

"Look, I don't think Ninen is a secret anymore. Someone knew *exactly* what to look for and was willing to get violent for it. Have you told anyone else? _*Anyone.*_"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2020)

The brothers look at each other uncomfortably for a moment then one by one they all indicate they haven't told anyone.

The sphere responds to Alenthia's question, "Node N9LZI34N communication processes functioning optimally.  Nodes produced with primary directive of observing, monitoring, and reporting information.  Uplink currently unavailable, additional orders unavailable.  Node N9LZI34N defaulting to backup configuration: recording and dissemination of information."



soulnova said:


> ((I'm assuming she doesn't see any arcane mark or name of note on it))


Correct, there's no identifying markings of any kind.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2020)

Highnesd looks at the thing and raises an eyebrow , though the gesture is hidden by her blindfold. 

"Where did you find this? I am sensing that this is part of something larger and is connected to Destiny in some way. And if this is part of a construct....who the hell built it?"


Is there anyone in the city capable of creating such a thing
Knowledge local
1d20+5
18+5 = 23


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2020)

Alanthia sighs. Just like HERBIE, it had some kind of issue and wasn't able to finish its subroutine.

"Then someone must have had a look at your shop when you were working on it either by sneaking like this one did or through magic... which means, they are resourceful."

Alanthia crosses her arms concerned thinking about this.

"What do you intend to do now? I ask because there might be someone we know... someone who could understand Ninen better but... he has his own projects to protect..." she trails off. "I actually believe you and him would benefit from a visit and 'exchange notes'. But it's still quite risky like this..."

Her fingers tap her arm rapidly, thinking about their options...

"He is working for Mr.Thane of the Dragon Coin guild. We have done some work for him and he pays well, REALLY WELL... at the very least he has enough resources to make sure something like this doesn't happen or is less likely to happen... because they will try again if you continue like this."

"What I'm trying to say... if you want any hope of continuing using Ninen until you get to the skill expertise you are striving for, something will have to change."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2020)

"I found it while scrapping," Lane admits.  "Which I guess means someone threw it out at some point?"

To Alanthia he adds, "I'm not sure.  We never really considered the need for much security, we didn't think we were big enough to attract that kind of attention.  And we don't really make enough to get security against any serious attempts to get in, no doubt if you hadn't been here today we'd have been plundered and wouldn't even have options."

Joff adds, his voice still a bit shaky, "Thane?  You say?  So you were working for him."  He ponders this a moment then responds with no judgement, "I believe he tried to 'sponsor' us in the past.  Tell me about him, do you think it would be worth it?  He'd surely demand changes."



Vergil said:


> Is there anyone in the city capable of creating such a thing
> Knowledge local
> 1d20+5
> 18+5 = 23


There are a number of mages that specialize in making constructs.  Highness isn't specifically familiar with what would be needed to make _this_ construct to suggest one over another.

The style doesn't jump out as specifically any signature looks that she might be aware of.  It's at least unusual that they wouldn't sign it in some form.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2020)

Tharrin listens blankly for a while to the words being thrown around but by and large doesn't seem to catch what's being said. He's not that familiar with this Thane or the guild he runs, but it does sound vaguely familiar. But when security's brought up, he does seem to tune in.

"If it's security, I've got your back! No way my dojo would stand for this kind of wanton attack again."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2020)

"We met him recently and we talked with someone who has been working with him longer. She says he's fine compared with others... mind you he's still the head of a guild so that's something to take into account."

"He seemed... fair, as far as I could tell. I'm not the best at judging people's motive but, we worked, he paid us handsomely as we were contracted. We did a good job and he offered further work. But I agree he would like to get some sort of control of what you do with it. I guess you could ask for a deal."

She nods at Tharrin. "Yes, that could work as well... but I don't think they have the money hire it for such a long time."

"We can take a message to him and perhaps tell him you wish to talk?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2020)

Highness nods at how the situation was progressing and then looks around the bodies for loot and any identifying marks/clothing that would let them know where the thieves came from


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2020)

((I think the bodies poofed? Like kage bunshin?))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 27, 2020)

Much of the technical points evaded him, but talk of Thane's employment practices seemed to pique Tharrin's interest. After freezing a puddle to create a makeshift mirror to check his hair in, he tucks his comb in his belt and turns to the others.

"My dojo's duty is to keep the peace. I can worry about payment later." Leaning against the wall, he gestures towards Alanthia. "Any chance he's looking for more out of Guild talent?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2020)

After Lizzie is able to calm down again she takes a seat on the floor, resting her back against the wall. *"Can we get something to eat soon?"* she asks in a weak voice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2020)

"After how I saw you fight, I'm sure he would like you to be on call...but we have other personal projects where we could use your talents," Alanthia tells Tharrin.

She nods to Lizzie. "We could get something... but right now I would suggest to either we all sleep here to make sure they aren't tempted to come back or we go to an inn... I don't think Jinzo would like something like this to happen at his home."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2020)

The brothers agree to talk to Therrin's dojo and Thane to see what their options are.



Vergil said:


> Highness nods at how the situation was progressing and then looks around the bodies for loot and any identifying marks/clothing that would let them know where the thieves came from


The bodies vanished without a trace, most on the first hit.  The only items that remained were the "lead" ninja's dagger and a purse.

The dagger is sized for a gnome (small) but very well crafted (masterwork).  The base of the blade has a mark on it that indicates a moderately large weaponsmithing guild created it.  They would probably be hesitant to give out information about their shoppers, but that would be a lead if you want to pursue it.

The purse has 200 platinum coins bound with a ribbon to keep them from jingling as the purse moves.  *dice clatter*  Highness is probably aware that it's intended as a bribe payment for damages in case things go poorly.  A common way of "resolving" problems when a party attempts something obviously illegal.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2020)

((200pp? Tharrin, Lizzie, Ashe, Jon, Highness and Alanthia, right? 33pp to each with some 1.98 to spare... party fund? ))

"Should we wait here until tomorrow and check that then? "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2020)

The brothers certainly won't object if you guys want to stay there overnight, there aren't really any facilities for sleeping though (it's _just_ their workshop, there's no beds or anything, they live somewhere else). They'll probably be cleaning up, organizing, and getting a grip on the damage done until late in the night.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2020)

Highness looks curiously at the coins and pulls one out. "Hey Alanthia,  whats this coin?" She asks, "is it goblin money or something. Theyll definitely be coming for us, so we better keep our guard up."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2020)

"It's platinum... likely a 'fine/bail money' if they were caught red-handed by authorities. The bigger guilds tend to do that if they do illegal activities," Alanthia explains. "One of these is worth 10 gold pieces."

Alanthia will bring something to eat and 10 bedrolls for them to stay the night. She will go with Lizzie is she is can walk. "You need to get a good sleep after this..."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2020)

Highness gasps at her share. "I....i think we should keep watch. Ill take first. Im going to be busy tomorrow..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 27, 2020)

Taking Alanthia's comment as a compliment, he gives her a wink and playful smile in response before approaching the brothers. He watches as they get to the task of cleaning up, scratching at his cheek. "So...how much do you think repairs are gonna run you? How much stuff was damaged?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2020)

Lizzie puts one of her coins in her mouth and then makes a face. *"Blrgh,"* Lizzie says. *"Yup, this one tastes like the other ones. What are these little disks for, I got a few of them from the man who runs the tavern too and they had me bringing them back from tables in exchange for food and drinks..." *


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2020)

Alanthia tries unsuccessfully to hide her blushing from the wink. She's not used to that.

She clears her throat and turns to Lizzie and whispers to try to avoid being to obvious. "This is money here. You trade them for items and services," Alanthia explains raising an eyebrow. "You are a baker right? You were taking your wares to sell somewhere else. What would people give you for your baking goods where you are from?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2020)

Joff, the eldest, is handling most of the cleanup in the office.  "It will take a while to inventory and make sure.  Ingredients are probably a wash, would take more to purify them than they're worth.  Large equipment all looks fine, thank the Mule, but a lot of the glassware is shot.  Rough guess, maybe a hundred gold?  With some luck maybe half that."

"All things considered it could have been much worse, if they were really intent on destruction the whole room would have been a loss."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia tries unsuccessfully to hide her blushing from the wink. She's not used to that.
> 
> She clears her throat and turns to Lizzie and whispers to try to avoid being to obvious. "This is money here. You trade them for items and services," Alanthia explains raising an eyebrow. "You are a baker right? You were taking your wares to sell somewhere else. What would people give you for your baking goods where you are from?"


*"Oh, they would give me all sorts of stuff. Bolts of cloth, ingots, weapons, chickens sometimes--though I'd have to chase them around because they didn't want to stay in my cart,"* Lizzie says thinking back on the different kinds of things she had gotten. 

*"A boy once promised to marry me I baked so well, but I think that might have been a joke. I guess that you could take these little money chips and trade them in other places for other things. Hmm,"* she said finally.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2020)

Alanthia will attempt to just make sure Lizzie knows copper, silver, gold, platinum relative value.

"You can get this many loaf of bread for this one... this many for this other coin... and so many for this one. We usually use copper and silver for regular food. Save the golden and these others for the moment."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 27, 2020)

Tharrin nods to them, then removes 5 platinum pieces from the share he was given, placing them on the desk of the office. "Since this was going to be your bribe money anyway, hopefully this can be put towards the repairs," he says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

Joff looks at the coins almost suspiciously a moment then closes his eyes and lets out a slow breath.  He bows slightly to Tharrin and speaks politely, "thank you, generosity is a rare thing to find in these times.  If there's ever anything we can do to repay you, please let us know."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 28, 2020)

Tharrin throws his head back, laughing casually. "Maybe! Just pay it forward. Fortune's a fickle friend, y'know?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

The night passes without major incident.  The brothers are up most of the night in a combination of cleaning, organizing, and just stress-working because they're too pent up to sleep.  By morning the shop looks more or less back to its normal order.

Alfred, the middle brother, presents the holy symbols the group had ordered the day before to Highness and Alanthia, they are exceptionally well crafted and suitable for use as spell focuses (which probably doesn't help Highness for quite a long time).

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2020)

She keeps her holy symbol... "That 's nice..." she tells Highness about her Fate necklace as well.

"Do you wish to go with Thane and speak with him first? If you are not happy with his offering you could then check with Tharrin's guild for options," Alanthia asks the brothers.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2020)

Highness approaches the brothers

"As i may have suggested, something big is coming. I do not say this as some delusional religous sort, but rather through....experience. To this end, we will need gear, perhaps the finest equipment,  and we will need someone to make it."

"There are quite a few of us and our adventures will be.....well lets just say we are going to be in the thick of it. Whoever supplied our armor and rings and weapons will surely gain much renown in Aurum."

"I feel that coupled by our timely intervention last night a discount on said goods would be a reasonable deal."

Diplomacy
1d20+7
10+7 = 17


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

Lane considers this then nods, "we'd be in trouble without you.   We can offer a 10% discount on what we can provide, that's just about at cost for us."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2020)

"Excellent." She pauses, "what if we were to find the materials? It may not happen now, but perhaps down the road."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

"If you get connections do let us know," Lane says without hesitation.  "We've been working towards that, but it's a long process and we're pretty small fish in the grand scheme of things.  Between raw materials and rent we barely make a profit as is."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 28, 2020)

soulnova said:


> She keeps her holy symbol... "That 's nice..." she tells Highness about her Fate necklace as well.
> 
> "Do you wish to go with Thane and speak with him first? If you are not happy with his offering you could then check with Tharrin's guild for options," Alanthia asks the brothers.


Tharrin sleeps well when he's not on watch, rising in short order with a self satisfied yawn. "Everyone sleep well?" he asks cheerfully, before hunkering down and meditating for a short, morning boost. As he hops up to his feet again, he nods in agreement with Alanthia. "I can tag along to speak for my dojo. But I have a feeling this guy'll be able to provide better services," he suggests, seeming unbothered by the notion.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> "If you get connections do let us know," Lane says without hesitation.  "We've been working towards that, but it's a long process and we're pretty small fish in the grand scheme of things.  Between raw materials and rent we barely make a profit as is."


"Hopefully that will change... shall we?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

((Whups, missed your pose earlier Soul, sorry))

The group closes up the shop and heads to Thane's residence.  The butler answers the door again, he seems surprised to see the brothers with the group and makes apologies that Thane isn't available but he will be happy to take the group's report.

((I'll let someone summarize what they're telling him, as that might impact things))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2020)

"Uhm... We might need to explain what happen a bit," she tells the brothers. "As far as I can describe Ninen, would be a small artifact that assists in the crafting process...and a rival guild attempted to steal it. You are willing to talk with Thane to talk about your options. Would that be ok?" she asks them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2020)

The butler takes in the story with a stoic neutrality before speaking, "well, it certainly seems you have exceeded the terms of your mission.  Just a moment and I will prepare your payment."  He turns to face the brothers and addresses them, "I'm afraid Guildmaster Thane is out at the moment, however I would be happy to see you made comfortable in the lounge until he returns, shouldn't be more than an hour or two.  As a token of good faith I will make sure some security is in place at your store while you discuss an arrangement with Thane?"

The brothers confer briefly between themselves then agree and the butler escorts them into the home.  He returns with a small but heavy chest and hands it to Alanthia, "your payment.  I will be sure to relay your success to the master when he returns."

((The chest has the 7500gp payment in it, to save people finding it))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2020)

Alanthia then actually remembers just how much gold is in this chest. "uuf"

She looks around and gestures Tharrin closer. "Uh... could you... help me out with this? We should divide it before leaving...it would be 1250gp for each."

"Lizzie, Ashe, Highness, Jon, here's yours..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2020)

Tharrin seems momentarily dubious that Alanthia will be able to handle the chest, chuckling faintly as his suspicions are confirmed. He smiles at her, nodding. "Thought you'd never ask," he says with some cheer as he hefts it with some unexpected difficulty himself. "Geez...this guy's a big spender alright..." he murmurs. He's not much of a counter but doesn't seem to tire out as he holds the chest open for her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2020)

Lizzie sits on the floor with her coins gathered in a loose pile in her lap. She holds one of her coins up close to her face and eyes it. Then, as if she expects to find something out this way, she sticks the coin in between her teeth and bites down on it before pulling it back out and dropping it into her lap with all of the others.

*"Yes, more shiny discs,"* Lizzie says with a big grin on her face. *"Is this enough to get anything good?"*

@EvilMoogle did Lizzie make any money working at the tavern?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> @EvilMoogle did Lizzie make any money working at the tavern?


You can make a wis check or charisma check as a sort of untrained profession (result = SP gained)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> You can make a wis check or charisma check as a sort of untrained profession (result = SP gained)


15 silver nice


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2020)

"Oh, yes. Definitely," Alanthia nods and you can tell she's quite excited about this. 

"Well, you have my axe, I believe. But with this, you can get a very FINE weapon of your own. Not magical yet, but one that could be enchanted later on. With the brother's help, that should be even cheaper. You don't use armor, right?"

"Also, I think we should find a different place to stay and meet back if every day until the week's end. An inn... perhaps?"

Alanthia would try to remember if there are any decent/safe inns close to Mr. Merrick. 
K. Local 

She gives Tharrin a long look before turning to Highness, Ashe and Jon. "I think he could help us with our... project. What do you think?"

If they agree, she will explain somewhere safe about what they want to do.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 30, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia would try to remember if there are any decent/safe inns close to Mr. Merrick.
> K. Local


Merrick's workshop isn't in the most social of neighborhoods, but Alanthia has heard of a place called "the Happy Glaive Inn" (that is certainly _not_ a euphemism).  The common room tends to be very loud and boisterous but it has a number of private rooms.  By reputation it has a clientele that place a high demand on privacy (when they're not being loud and boisterous).

A private dining room can be secured for 1gp (extra cost for food, drink, and additional entertainment).  You can secure a room for the night for everyone for 10gp as well if you're looking for that.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2020)

"Alanthia, you're gonna make me blush," he says with another quick smile before holding his hands up. "Tell you what. It's awkward to talk about that kind of thing when the person's right in front of you. I gotta head back to my Order and buy some stuff anyway. How about you figure out where you wanna hole up, get settled there, and if you decide I can hang with you, send a messenger to my dojo to lead me back." He pulls out a gold coin and places it in Alanthia's, closing her fingers over it. "I train with the Order of Winding Wisdom, in the City Proper. And if not, no hard feelings. See you later...or see you around." He gives her hand a fond little pat pat before hustling off to see what's what at his dojo, get an appointment with a tattoo artist, and looks to purchase the following:

Runeward Tattoo (Enchantment): 1000 gp
Masterwork Dancing Tattoos: 100 gp
Athlete Slippers: 600 gp (+2 Competence Bonus to Climb, +1 Bonus to Acrobatics & Stealth)
Masterwork Handwraps: 300 gp, 2 sp
Goodberry Wine: 250 gp
Masterwork Backpack: 50 gp
Shinobi Shozoku: 50 gp
Courtesan's Kit: 10 gp
Canteen: 2 gp
Dwarven Stout (4 pints): 16 sp
Insulated Flask: 2 sp
Baijiu: 10 gp


TOTAL: 2475 - 2374 = 101 gp


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2020)

Alanthia stares at her hand for a moment. "Uh... ok. We will let you know."

She turns to the others. "Alright then, I guess we can go to a place close to Merrick but we could stay in this side of the city too. Voting?"

((@Vergil @Captain Obvious @Cardboard Tube Knight ))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2020)

Highness shrugs. "Not bothered. As long as its not a box im sleeping in....near the gnome isnt a bad idea."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia stares at her hand for a moment. "Uh... ok. We will let you know."
> 
> She turns to the others. "Alright then, I guess we can go to a place close to Merrick but we could stay in this side of the city too. Voting?"
> 
> ((@Vergil @Captain Obvious @Cardboard Tube Knight ))


*"Maybe we could sleep at my work," *said Lizzie. *"I think there might have been an upstairs sleeping type place. And y'all have got to try the food!" *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 1, 2020)

Ashe nods, "I'm not fussed, but it would not be a bad idea.  Perhaps we can find a more permanent place to set root once we investigate further."


Does she know of anywhere near there that might be suitable as team barracks?
Knowledge (local)
Result: 1d20 (8) + 3
Total: 11


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2020)

*"We could build a house, but it seems like there ain't a lot of space around here," *Lizzie says. *"There's got to be some lumber and paint and stuff. And I'm sure that we could get it done if we all worked together." *

Then Lizzie thought of something else. 

*"Or what if we just fixed some abandoned place and made it our own?" *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 1, 2020)

"That we could do, yes, or perhaps building outside the portal when we get out there again."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2020)

Lizzie waved her hands in front of herself. *"He-hey, what portal. Y'all are talking about building in the city where we all live and work, yeah?" *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 1, 2020)

"Yes, the Great Rebirth was plaguing my mind again," she nods, thoughts having slipped her mind, "The dregs are... quite affordable, however perhaps unsuitable for our purposes.  You had a good idea Lizzie.  Perhaps finding a home that has been abandoned for some time, we may be able to get a good price from the city."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 1, 2020)

Captain Obvious said:


> Does she know of anywhere near there that might be suitable as team barracks?
> Knowledge (local)
> Result: 1d20 (8) + 3
> Total: 11


In the burrows real estate is a heavily contested commodity, but if the group is looking for something long term they could probably rent a one-room "house" in the area for on the order of 75gp/month.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 1, 2020)

Sometime after arriving to his dojo, Tharrin makes to find his sensei, Master Sefa, bowing respectfully to her before coming to his full height. "Ah, Master, I went to look into the matter you had mentioned..."

He goes on to give her the details of his misadventure, starting with meeting Lizzie at the tavern, and going onto their running into Alanthia, the conflict at the Bruno Brother's shop, and their resolution including the tentative deal between the brothers and Guildmaster Thane. After the end, however, he pauses momentarily, scratching his cheek. "Ah...one of them also suggested that perhaps they'd be open to working with me, in the future..." he says slowly. "I don't know precisely, but I have a good feeling about working with them. They seem like honest folks, and their intentions are true. I know our Order has much to do but..." He bows respectfully to his sensei, coming to a reverent kneel in front of her. "I feel it would be right to join them, if they do indeed wish to accept me for this project the young woman has mentioned. I wish to see this through, Master."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2020)

"As we are not going to spend the whole month here, it would be best not to pay more than we need and save that for a more permanent base once we know how we are handling the 'Outside'."

She nods to them. "I would certainly prefer the sleeping quarters at the place you worked Lizzie... sounds like a nice place. And Tharrin already knows where it is anyway so I guess it works out."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 1, 2020)

*dice clatter spam*
Master Sefa is a dwarven woman on the later edge of her middle-age (it would be rude to ask, but a guess of about 170 would be close) with slightly graying brown hair neatly trimmed in a short spiky style across her head evening into her cheeks though thinning across her chin.  She has steely blue-grey eyes that always seem to look like they have a hint of harshness to them.

The latter doesn't change as she considers Tharrin's story, finally nodding.  "I didn't think there would be a major concern but it's always better to make sure rather than trust to chance later."  Her voice has a firm, non-nonsense manner to it complementing her serious demeanor.  She stops, considering the rest of his request with an apparent due merit before speaking again, "as to these others; I don't particularly care for the notion of random chance guiding events.  It sounds as though it were good that they were there and helped intervene in this case, my inclination would be to leave it at that."

"But," she says without allowing a response.  "I do appreciate that you seem to have some active interest here.  Initiative and drive are important qualities to have, perhaps this will be an exercise that yields results for you."  She nods slightly and continues, "if you think this is worth doing, then go do it.  And you can report back what you find out."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2020)

((I guess we will get a shared room at that inn then))

When they get there with their stuff. Alanthia tells the others about maybe bringing Tharrin into the plan. "If Mr.Merrick needs protection from people who might want to spirit him away... that could actually be a good option to ask for assistance, I think. And Tharrin seems like a pretty good person. what do you say?" 


If they agree, Alanthia will send word to Tharrin to meet them in the inn and then spend the remaining of the days until the gnome finishes doing some scrolls-cards... and she will 


Prestidigitation x3  18.75gp
Mage Hand x3 18.75gp
Mage Armor x6 75gp
Cloak of Resistance +1  1000gp
+
Inn 5gp

Total -1,117.5 gp


Remaining 382.1gp


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 1, 2020)

Eyes widening, he begins nodding quickly before giving another deep bow. "Understood, Master." He smiled faintly, hidden as it might be by his brief bow. "I _will_ see this through."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2020)

Alanthia sends word to let Tharrin know to meet them at the Inn. She would like to speak with him to explain their project.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia sends word to let Tharrin know to meet them at the Inn. She would like to speak with him to explain their project.


After getting his affairs in order with his...Order, and receiving word from Alanthia Tharrin backtracks his way to the High Pixie Tavern. After grabbing himself a mug of ale, he makes his way to join the party, waving wide. It would appear at a glance that he's done a bit to prepare in the meantime.

The half-orc's got on a darker, more subtle sleeveless gi than before, looser in style. It displays his tattoos without many of the sashes and folds being tied down and tightened. Across his chest and shoulders are a few new tattoos; one over his heart showing a stylized eye ringed in runes to anyone familiar with esoterica or the arcane, and flowing, shimmering designs starting on his shoulders and flowing down his upper arms, complimented by the same style woven across his ankles and around his feet. A smooth, earthy aroma with undercurrents of spice and sweetness clings to him, and his handwraps appear to be new. He has a backpack now with various straps and harnesses, plus a belt that clanks with a new drinking gourd and flask. A large clay jug is strapped at one hip with a curved blade at the other.

"Alanthia, Lizzie!" he notes with obvious fondness, taking a long draw from his mug, before wiping the foam off his lip on the back of his other arm. He gives them both a loose hug before pulling back, looking from them to Highness and Ashe. "It's great to see you all again. How's it going?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2020)

Alanthia waves at Tharrin, motioning to sit on a table of their own. "I'm glad that you could make it."

"Well, as I said before, we are in a bit of a... independent project, so to say," Alanthia starts explaining and her voice lowers so other tables can't hear. "We would want you to work with us. But before we can really say what it is... we need some assurance that this will stay between us. That means, no guilds. I have kept mine in the dark about this... even Mr.Thane. We plan to bring them on board later on, but as you just saw what happened with the brothers, the guilds will likely try to get their hands on stuff before even giving anyone else a chance."

She makes a pause. "It is something that could improve the life of most people of the city... and we want to make sure this information doesn't fall into the wrong hands either..."

"So I need to know that you will keep this secret."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

Tharrin's thoughtful as he listens to the wizard, looking between the others at the table. He cups his chin in his palm, thoughtful for a long while as he takes a long sip from his mug, then sets it down.

"I took an Oath of Veracity, whatever that means, to help me on my path towards Enlightenment," he explains first and foremost, leaning back in his seat. "So...I won't _lie_ to protect this secret...but I'll keep my mouth shut." He gives a somewhat lopsided smile. "That I swear."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2020)

"That's pretty much what we have been doing so far... I wouldn't ask more than that," she nods and takes a deep breath.

"Very well... we mentioned to the brother having a friend who might have been able to give more hints about their artifact, as it's not something magical perse."

"This man, somehow, managed to find a way out of the city." She explains softly, her hands folded in front of her as she looks Tharrin right in the eye. "A way... _out_... of the city."

She lets that sink in before continuing.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

His brow furrows as he opens his mouth, stops and, tilts his head. "Er...what?" He laughs quietly, shaking his head. "C'mon now, give it to me straight, I won't tell anyone, Alanthia," he assures her. "What's really up?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 5, 2020)

Ashe feeds some of her drink down her mask port, listening to them talk before verbalizing her own in a hushed whisper. With a longer exhale, the smoke of her breath escaping through the port, "See, what she means to say is that, this man has found an opening, allowing us to exit to the outside.  You have heard stories, yes?  That of what the world was like before Aurum was locked in, and the Great Rebirth took what was not in here?" Ashe pauses, gauging his reaction, "Well, where Lizzie is from is out there.  And it is much less decayed and rotted than what we thought."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

His furrowed brow slowly begins to loosen as their words are collectively beginning to sink in and register. He scratches absently at the side of his nose. "But...uh, Lizzie's...from inside the City, she said..." he retorts, oblivious. "She's...uh...a tiefling, yea." Still, the sluggishness in his response suggests he's not so sure anymore, either. 

"What would you even do out there? What is there _to_ do?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2020)

"For once, resources. Stone, water, wood..._ space to live._"

"But there's something more.... something that might help everyone, inside and outside the city. We found a message... we were granted a vision for what it appears to have been the . She granted us some power... a gift to help restore the world. Maybe you have heard there was a commotion on the Fate Scribe temple... we believe her holy power surged when we unlocked that gift. Highness here became a devotee and seems to have her favor now..." she motions to her eyes.

"As you can see, this is something beyond the squabbling of power of the warring guilds. Far too important to leave at the chance of politics and intrigue."

"We are planning on leaving again in search of more of these messages. We are still a bit unsure of how are we supposed to do, but with time I'm sure that will become clear."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

"Wait, so...what's it like, where'd you find the message, what was the message, did you all go blind at one point? Are all the gods in on this? Hopefully not the Harvester of Souls...are there other Lizzies? Is it dangerous? Do they use gold? Is there beer, Alanthia is there beer?!" he asks in a sharp staccato of feverish whispers. He finishes off his pint, sets it down, then dives right back in. "Where're you going now? Does it hurt to go?" He clamps a hand over his mouth, his eyes widening.

"Are...are there _rivers_...?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2020)

"Oh, we were looking for an automaton this person created (like a golem, but without magic). He had sent it first to explore but the animals on the other side attacked it and brought it to their den. We went to look for it. Inside the cave... there was some kind force field keeping one of the people we were going with out. Inside we found a... jar... when we opened we got the vision and her message. She said the gods had known the end was coming and were preparing to give people some power to ensure we would survive... but they were betrayed and their powers sealed. I don't know what other gods might be out there but..." she trails off and shakes her head. "Look, it is dangerous and for what I can see, they don't use gold. Barter and trading good likely. We found Lizzie because we crossed path with some raiders. I don't know if there is beer, but I don't see why wouldn't there. It... doesn't hurt per se, but it's more than a bit overwhelming..."


"And... yes, there are rivers. We had to cross one. I was not very good at it. It was very deep." She seems confused as to why would he be so interested in rivers, of all things.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

His eyes shine with each success explanation. "Perhaps the Laugher needs help as well," he muses with some wonderment, a passionate blush coming to his cheeks both from his excitement and ale. "Ah, I've always wanted to travel, this...hah, perhaps Master Sefa was right.."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2020)

"Certainly a lot of travel ahead," Alanthia chuckles.

"We are waiting for him to finish the project he was contracted for Mr.Thane... and then we will hopefully get a chance to go out. We needed the money from this last mission to get some more equipment."

"So...? Explore, find the jars, see how we can help the city while we can...? We just avoid mentioning this to anyone else until we know more," She offers her hand to seal the deal.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2020)

Tharrin has a warm, inviting handshake, perfected over plenty of banter and honorably struck deals under the guidance of his Order. 

"I'm in. Let's work well together, yea?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2020)

Lizzie blushes furiously as they talk about her and where she is from. "I didn't want to tell where I was from because I thought for sure no one would believe me or I might get Ashe and Alanthia and them into trouble of some kind," she said. 

"And we do have beer," Lizzie adds.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2020)

"And you have done great Lizzie, thank you," Alanthia nods. 

"I guess all that there's left is to wait for Mr. Merrick to finish. If you want to get some stuff in case we are able to leave, I have a list of extra things you might want to buy."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2020)

Tharrin's cheeks puff out a bit, his expression fashioned into a momentary moue before promptly blowing over. "I don't like being lied to...but it's for a good cause, so I can't really hold it against you." He takes the list that Alanthia's given him, staring blankly at it for a moment before glancing up at her. "I...er." He sets the list down, scratching at the back of his neck. "Maybe you could show me where you bought these things?" he asks hopefully.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2020)

"Yes, sure. It shouldn't take long now."

She motions him to follow her. She will lead him to the different stores. 

The list has stuff like:
-bedroll
-rope
-flint/steel
-dagger
-healing potions
-torches
-rations
-compass


"You should get an extra blanket. It was cold outside."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2020)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, sure. It shouldn't take long now."
> 
> She motions him to follow her. She will lead him to the different stores.
> 
> ...


As they go each store, Tharrin blinks and explains her already owns many of these things...actually all of them, except extra blankets. He banters with Alanthia, asking her mild but vaguely personal questions like what work with her Guild's like, what it's like to be a wizard, and her favorite color. 

Once they're done, she realizes that Tharrin couldn't _read_ her list of items, but wants to avoid admitting such, and gets the impression he's a bit embarrassed about it.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2020)

Alanthia grows silent for a second but doesn't bring it up. 

"Well, I was just doing some scribe and paper work, as well as some personal research on wood magic. I might need to turn in a notice I'll be unavailable for sometime, now that I think about it. Maybe I should go right now." 

"Being a wizard has been nice, I think. I like researching, understanding the magic and the world around me. Discovering."

"And green."

She will leave a note at the guild saying she intends to take some personal time for her research. 

"Lizzie, would you like some... magic armor? Something to protect you? I think you might have enough."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 6, 2020)

Highness listens quietly to the conversation and then quietly remarks,

"I am Queen of the Outside. I declared it when we stepped through and so it is. The Fates have decreed that it will be so, and so it will be so. I permit you to enter my lands." she says, her blindfolded gaze looking at Tharrin.

"We have been preparing to live a little rough and prepare for most eventualities, but I cannot say for certain what we will encounter the next time. Perhaps liquification if the Fates so desire." Highness says as though it were normal. 

"You seem like you are as good as your word., however, trust is not very forthcoming with me, so you may have to forgive me if I seem overly suspicious."

((Highness will buy Cloak of resistance (1000g)))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia grows silent for a second but doesn't bring it up.
> 
> "Well, I was just doing some scribe and paper work, as well as some personal research on wood magic. I might need to turn in a notice I'll be unavailable for sometime, now that I think about it. Maybe I should go right now."
> 
> ...


"Green, huh?" he says with a grin, his previous embarrassment having subsided at least for the moment. "And a scribe..." he adds, thoughtful. "Guess we'll get along fine then."


Vergil said:


> Highness listens quietly to the conversation and then quietly remarks,
> 
> "I am Queen of the Outside. I declared it when we stepped through and so it is. The Fates have decreed that it will be so, and so it will be so. I permit you to enter my lands." she says, her blindfolded gaze looking at Tharrin.
> 
> ...


Tharrin stares at Highness blankly, her greeting introducing only more questions to his mind. "Wait so...you're the Queen of Lizzie's folks? Where are your horns? Also, what do the other gods say about you? Are you the Queen of beer, too? Do you drink beer? Does the Laugher like you? Why're we roughing it if you're a Queen? Can't we tell the Guilds if you got there first? Can't you just choose who comes and goes?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 6, 2020)

Highness cocks her head as if he were dumb, "I am THE Queen. It is admittedly a new title and the peasants aren't familiar with me but I rule over the lands and they will come to love me. Just like they will in Aurum once I take it over."

"As for the guilds, we will need to manage them with a degree of subtlety and perhaps a degree of subterfuge. Such things come naturally to one such as I." She says lifting her head as she used to do, pointing her chin ever upwards to the sky.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2020)

Tharrin was, in fact, dumb. Highness' answer does little to sway his apparent concerns. "Come naturally huh?" he says. "I'll keep that in mind."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2020)

Listening to Highness, Ashe's hands come together under her mask 'break' as she takes a long inhale, before letting off a groaning sigh,"Glad to see you back Highness." She chuckles, shaking her head, "Excuse her Tharrin, she...has big dreams.  But you did catch her after she became blind and stopped vomiting racist filth, that's a positive at least."

(Will write out Ashe's grocery list come morning, it's past midnight now lol)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2020)

"She wants to help the destitute, so that's good," Alanthia nods.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2020)

"Oh! That's pretty good, then. Experiencing hardship, enduring physical impairment, and trying to help those less fortunate than you are good ways to get people to love you. Probably not calling them peasants too, but sub-tear-fuse sounds like a fun word, so I bet most people enjoy that. Also not being racist, it's probably good that you stopped that..." Tharrin ticks each of these off rapidly. "Also, it helps if you're willing to protect those you say you rule over! Like Lizzie when she got tripped by that gnome trickster! I think those are all good things that will make you a good Queen, especially if you're just starting out."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2020)

"He's got a point," Alanthia nods. "Alright, I guess we should then wait out and finish shopping."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 8, 2020)

Highness sniffed, "I needed to be what I was so that I could be who I am today. Destiny is a strange mistress."

"Is this cloak Queenly?" She says . "I try not to think about what I could have done with the money instead. 1000 gold. Now that i have been shopping and seen how much the things I really want are....1000 gold is barely anything and yet not a week ago this would have seemed like a ridiculous amount of money."
"I mean, it IS ...but...." she takes a breath and repeats the words she said when she was parting with her gold, "This is an investment....one that will make me more in the future. This is an investment...."

She tugs at her cloak almost protectively and brushes of some dust carefully.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2020)

"It will certainly help you to stay alive. That really is a good investment. I got one myself."

"Lizzie, have you thought about what you want? You could arguably get a very fine weapon and a magic armor."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

Lizzie goes to the store, I am assuming with Alanthia's help. She sits her bag of coins up on the counter. "I have metal discs in...an assortment of colors and sizes. Now y'all have to give me a breastplate and one of those huge swords. Thank you very much!" She declares all of this as if she has finally figured out how commerce works in the city. 

She turns back to Alanthia. "How do you reckon I'm doing?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2020)

Alanthia gives her a thumbs up and check the bill for her. 


((I guess we are ready to move along?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 9, 2020)

Tharrin continues to banter with Highness and Ashe as Alanthia assist Lizzie with her shopping. "So how long have you all known one another for? Do you both come from Guilds too, like Alanthia?" he asks, taking a seat on a crate outside the weapon's shop. He begins to kick his feet in front of himself idly, leaning back to look up at the sky and close his eyes. "It's been a while since I worked with someone outside the Order..." he murmurs thoughtfully.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 9, 2020)

"How long has it been...about a week." Ashe answers, "Lizzie a little less." 

She decides to get a mithril shirt, buckler, spring loaded wrist sheath, 3 bottles of acid, and considers a few other things.  

((I gotta figure out crunch and exactly how much I have left once I get to the computer ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 9, 2020)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((I gotta figure out crunch and exactly how much I have left once I get to the computer ))


((No worries, it'll probably still be another day or three before we leave the city, just want to get people moving on it  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2020)

((If you still have last minute stuff to do, please try to wrap it up soonish.  ))

****** October 6th, 30148 ******

The after a few more days of planning the time finally arrives to meet the gnome and start the next chapter in the group's adventure, whatever that would prove to be.

The group rises and prepares for their voyage then heads over to the gnome's workshop.  From the outside there's no sign of any particular disturbance but they can hear raised voices as they approach.  Entering reveals the gnome's workshop looking much the same as it ever has.  The gnome is inside having what appears to be a spirited discussion with a young human man.

"I told you, they don't work that way!"  The gnome says, in a voice that's filled with exasperation.  You wouldn't be wrong if you guessed he had said that several times already this morning.  His posture is slightly defensive, but mostly frustrated, there's an almost pleading look in his eyes when he recognizes the party (or those he recognizes).  "_Electrical_ energy," he draws the word out.  "That's all the cells can do.  The physics models, they don't let you just swap one energy out for another.  Even in magic it doesn't work that way."

The man is fairly young, perhaps not yet out of his teens and appears very scrawny probably half starved.  He has dark hair and a lightly tanned complexion the sort of someone that works outside most of the day, though without more meat on his bones it seems unlikely he could do much in the way of physical labor.  He wears a threadbare, loose cloak over his body.  It appears to once have been well made but it may well be older than the man.  The hilt of a sword sticks out from the folds of the cloak, though the man's position is relaxed.  "They're _not_ magic, that's the whole point,"  he says.

His voice is a stark contrast to the rest of him, it's grizzled and old, like that of an 80 year old man, though there's a firmness and conviction to it.  "They produce energy, you just need to change how it does it."  In his own way he seems as frustrated as the gnome. "You can't possibly tell me it's easier to bottle lightning than other types of energy.  Just change the runes or chemicals or however your contraptions work!"  When he notices the party he quiets some what and pauses, apparently taking the group's measure.


*Spoiler*: _DC 7 perception check_ 




The angle of the sword hilt is wrong, either it's just the hilt of a sword stuck as a prop or he's actually been skewered by it and is continuing to have a conversation as if nothing's wrong.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2020)

She nods at the strange man to greet him but her expression is serious.

"Good day Mr. Merrick. Is there a problem?" Alanthia asks cautiously.



She raises an eyebrow... she is confused.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 10, 2020)

Tharrin splits his time between carousing and training for the remaining days before the group heads out, making small talk where he can with the others in the group and attempting to get to know them a little bit better. When the time comes to head to their contact, he's excited and almost brimming with energy, though gives the early arrival a strange look before he inserts himself into the conversation.

"Folks, let's take a step back, sounds like you've been yellin' each others ears off for a bit now, yea?"

*#Tharrin Diplomacy*: 1d20 (16) + 8 *Total*: 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2020)

*Lizzie Perception: *
Result: 1d20 (1) + 5
Total: 6

Lizzie looks the young man over, but continues to make her way into the workshop. She waves happily as she passes Merrick and wanders through the room.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2020)

Merrick calms slightly, "not a problem no.  Just," he looks at the young man and then cuts himself off.

The young man adopts a more relaxed stance as well, "just business, a custom order.  I have _time _yet, if you have more pressing business I can wait."  He shifts slightly, and indeed seems like he is content to wait there while the party does business.

The gnome looks between the group and the strange man with a slightly pleading look as if he's not sure what more he can say.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2020)

"It seems there's some time issue... Mr.Merrick,  did you finish Mr.Thane project? I believe you needed to report that today," she's says as a friendly reminder, more than pressuring him. She glances at the young man. "Perhaps I can help? I'm more versed in the Arcane, but after what I saw with Jinzo's contraptions and... your projects... maybe I can be of assistance."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2020)

"Yes, yes," the gnome says somewhat dismissively.  "Thane's minions have already seen to it.  Production's going full speed and I have time to focus on more important things again."  He shoots a dirty look at the unnamed man before amending, "or would if I were not otherwise occupied."

The man ignores the dig and turns to consider Alanthia for a moment, as he does his cloak briefly parts revealing that he does indeed appear to be impaled by a short sword in what would appear to be a grievous, if not outright fatal, wound.  He pulls the cloak closed without comment and addresses the young woman, "unfortunately I've approached the issue from a number of different magical directions.  The crux of the issue is that while mortal tissue conducts life energies quite well, it is a poor medium to store it, and even with the best of efforts it breaks down rather quickly."

He shoots a glare of his own at the gnome before continuing, "so a device expressly built to store vast amounts of energy would be uniquely suited for augmenting a body.  If only someone could adapt their device to suite such needs."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 10, 2020)

Tharrin finds a desk or counter to hop up on, unhooking his flask from his belt. Placing the opening to his lips, he knocks back a quick sip before sitting up. Wiping the back of his forearm across his mouth, he sniffs quietly. 

"I'm sorry but...whaaa?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2020)

"Bodies," the man begins again.  "Are good conductors of life energy, and when imbued with a spirit adequate producers of such energy.  Their capacity to store such energy is lacking, and over time they begin to leak, for lack of a better term."  He gestures at himself, "this shell has at most a few weeks of viability, and is already wearing thin."  The gnome seems fairly pale at the explanation but doesn't add anything himself.

"This could be mitigated if alternate storage was in place, allowing excess energy to buffer until needed."  He points at one of the gnomes prototype cells, "storage device.  It only needs properly calibrated.  Bottled lightning does me little good."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2020)

Alanthia grows really quiet, as she slowly realizes what's going on. "You are... dead..."

Arcana 
Religion 

((I'm going to assume a few things))
He doesn't seem... undead. At least not in the same way as zombie/skeleton workers are used throughout the city for some tasks. This is something else.

"I... I don't think Mr.Merrick can do anything to help you in that regard. Positive Energy... or 'Life Energy' is certainly a thing, but bottling it up would require other... means. Usually Divine means that is. Mister Merrick here is... well, at the opposite side of the research spectrum in that regard." 

"If you allow me, to understand better..." she casts detect magic.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2020)

Alanthia's detect magic confirms the presence of a fairly strong aura of magic in the sword, tendrils of the magic flow through the body's natural energy channels, kind of "replacing" the energy that would normally come from the spirit or soul in a typical person.  She's never seen it before, given that normal people don't use magic for this, but she can probably guess that this is a more "forceful" method of work than life normally uses, and probably causes the issues he's referred to.

Surprisingly (or not) the magic is necromantic in nature, but she correctly surmises that it is manipulating positive energy rather than negative energy, and it's very different than the traditional "animate dead" type effects.

The man allows her to finish her examination before nodding slightly, "this shell is dead, yes.  I am very much alive myself, or at least by a proper definition of alive."  Based on what she's seeing it is fairly clear to her that the sword itself is the source of the voice.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2020)

Alanthia certainly seems surprised. "Alright... Maybe... have you tried Gentle Repose? I'm not sure if that's something that would help you. It should maintain the body fresh and not... decay."

"Other than that, just as Mr. Merrick said, he can't bottle it up, it's not something you can do through conventional means," she explains.

"You are a sword then? and intelligent one?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2020)

The man considers her a moment longer before speaking, "a sound theory for one working on limited information."  It seems like a complement?  "Unfortunately one that I have tried in the past.  By most definitions this body is 'dead' yes, but my abilities keep it functioning in a way that prevents the majority of decay."  There's hints of pride to his voice, mixed with a lecturing tone.  "But unfortunately that limits the utility of such spells, in general they are not worth the investment for me."

The gnome speaks up, "so, you see?  It's not something I can do, any more than you could make the body run off of electricity."  He stops himself and looks off into the distance, "hm, maybe some bolts in the neck?  I've heard bodies have tubes running through them not unlike wires, perhaps?"  He continues muttering to himself, seeming to forget anyone else is present.

The man, sighs and seems to deflate slightly, the young body drooping somewhat, "I see the logic in that.  Yet another dead end."  Hints of frustration stripe the withered tone of the man's voice.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2020)

"And...where did you get this body...?" Alanthia raises an eyebrow. "And 'the others'... this isn't the first."

She seems a bit worried.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 10, 2020)

Tharrin continues taking sips from his flask periodically as he tries (and fails) to keep up with the conversation at hand. His eyes glaze over as he gets a dreamy look, listening to Alanthia's theories and snapping out of it to look back at the sword's-man...swordsman? He'd workshop it.

"I've heard rumors of a blade like this before..." he murmurs. "Recently showed up as a medic to many of the dojos around the City..." He then hops up to his feet, growing more animated, approaching. "But I've heard whispers...that you're another incarnation of the Blade of the Immaculate...said to be the soul of Lady Phoenix. A sword that truly becomes one with the user in the truest sense..." He rubs at his chin thoughtfully. "And resurfaces even after falling into obscurity...all this other stuff's new, but...I'm almost sure this is the same legend I've heard! Though maybe the uh, phoenix bits got a little lost in translation." Sporting a glib smirk, he bows respectfully, hand over fist. "I am Tharrin of the Order of Winding Wisdom. What is your name, Old One?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2020)

"I bought it," the man says to Alanthia with a chuckle.  "Generally there's competition with necromancers for the 'good' bodies but I guess I get what I pay for," he glances down at the scrawny form he inhabits.  "On the plus side, few of the necromancers seem to value looks in their potential undead minions, so I can at least have that to my advantage.  The minus side is selection is limited, but one does what one must."

"Ah, where are my manners," the man says.  "I was named Moti Animas some time ago.  It is true I do some healing for the various guards, my apology if your particular order doesn't sound familiar.  I've never been one with names."  He seems friendly and earnest in his judgement.  "As to my soul, well, I suppose only the gods could say there.  But to my memory I have always been a sword, but I will admit that I don't recall the specifics of my creation."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2020)

"Ah, I was about to ask that... I see. A pity."

"Alright... so Moti Animas. Why did you think this would be the way? And how did you learn of Mr.Merrick's work of storing energy? As far as I know that was a... private project of Mr.Thane and him."

She glances about... Is the device that opens the portal, still there?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 11, 2020)

"To think that I've actually met an avatar of Lady Phoenix, the Blade Saint, _literally_ in the flesh," Tharrin says, growing more animated. "Surely this isn't just a coincidence...Master Sefa has explained such."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2020)

"Private?  They're already selling 'Merricks Amperic Cell Storage' in markets.  Granted mostly for industrial use, but it's apparently rustling some privates in some of the artifacture communities."  He chuckles slightly at the idea, "I still have a few connections there, ah, due to my nature you understand."

"M.A.C.S.?"  The gnome says somewhat dumbfounded.  "That doesn't even make any sense?  Who approved that?"  He's pulled away from his electrical-zombie babbling to interject.

The man only shrugs in response, "a few questions and a couple of bribes brought me here.  Unfortunately for naught it would seem."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 11, 2020)

Highness looks at Moti for a long while, "Dead people should remain dead, what you are doing to this 'shell' is not right. What if someones family sees him?"

"How are you ok with this? Fate is one thing, but Death is absolute. This is very much going against the natural order of things."

She uses detect fate on the man


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2020)

"The man's spirit has passed on, what happens to that is only in the gods hand.  What I do is merely borrow the shell that remains that I might move and speak and interact with the world," Moti's aged voice has a practiced tone, as if this is a speech he has given many times before.  "As to his family, if he had one, the agreement to use his remains comes with payment, I imagine they are better off now than they would have been had the body been simply burned some other fate."



Vergil said:


> She uses detect fate on the man



The man's body has no response whatsoever.

The sword glimmers brilliantly, and Highness feels that it represents a sort of linchpin that may determine dramatic changes in the future, though it seems somewhat distant and it isn't immediately clear how.  She feels there will be other forces that will determine how this change may occur though.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 11, 2020)

"So...you're looking for the perfect form to become one with and refine your art to the truest form, Ancient One?" Tharrin hazards cluelessly towards Moti. He takes another sip from his flask, kicking his legs out absently before him. "That's wild..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2020)

"At the moment I would settle for a body that did not fall apart," the man says with a chuckle.  "But unfortunately I work with what is available.  Given the opportunity I'd retire to more academic pursuits, but it seems that is yet a long time off."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2020)

Lizzie pokes the man in the chest, near the sternum, since it's hard for her to reach much higher. "You sure seem alive," she says. "Y'all are just the living end in here," she adds. "I'm surrounded by all these tiny men and...even smaller men," she says this part looking at the gnome, "And now you're saying he's dead, but he's up walking and talking just as sure as I am," Lizzie says.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2020)

"....." Highness stares at the man with her blindfolded eyes. "You will be part of something. Something quite interesting and large...but...I cant say I'm thrilled with the practice, though I assume you care not for any opinions as you will do what you do."

"Ugh, if the fates have a plan for you, blah blah blah, whatever, its creepy and weird and gross."

"But if you have no further business here dont let me stop you from...whatever else you do."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2020)

Moti smiles politely to the young barbarian, "in many cases how we define 'alive' depends very much on our own perspective.  My form has neither blood nor breath yet with the help of this shell I can speak with you.  I have read tales of magical creatures that once roamed the world, 'fae' that might look as much like a human as a tiefling but that normal arrows will bounce off of or giants that would loom twenty feet above the ground and could bend steel with their very hands, yet they might be as intelligent as you or I."

He shakes his head, "but I can tell my presence here is grating and the lady is right my business here is done, so I will trouble you no further."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 12, 2020)

"I understand." Ashe nods, being a meatsuit for insects herself, "Perhaps one more may not hurt.  You obviously know what you're doing," she turns to the others, "Let's bring him with us, worst case scenario he tries to kill us in our sleep.  Which is not abnormal for some of us," she nods at Highness with those words, "Best case scenario, we have a powerful, adaptable ally that we can find a more suitable and socially acceptable puppet for."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2020)

Alanthia will take Mr.Merrick aside while the... sword... is talking with the others. "Mr.Merrick, remember what we told you? About going out? Will it be possible?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 12, 2020)

Tharrin laughs excitedly with Ashe's points, raising his flask and drinking to that. "Highness said it herself didn't she? He's got an impressive fate. Master Sefa always said there's no coincidences in life, and this incarnation of Lady Phoenix is skilled in the healing arts. To travel with one of the Treasures of Heaven?" He pinches his fingers together and places them to his lips, pecking them lightly before tossing them away with some flair.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2020)

"I cant argue with Fate. Stupid greater plan..." Highness grimaces, "pay no attention to me, apparently I am the only one weirded out by this, but sure, whatever i dont care."

"Let me enjoy my petulance and the beautiful irony that is this sword man undead thing. He is tied to fate, im the one that can see it, it is my duty to watch him on his path, and of course he is something that makes my skin crawl." She bemoans bitterly.

"Woe, the fuck, is me."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2020)

Lizzie shrugs before wandering deeper into the workshop to search through things for something that she can eat. She doesn't really get why it's up for debate, if they can see his fate, they can see his fate. 

"If you can see his future then it seems like you ought to know if he's gonna kill us. Just saying," she says as she rummages around. 

"Back home we don't have this Fate Lady, but there's this tale," she chuckles to herself, "there's this tale about Brother Ox coming back to visit when all the Draph were out frolicking and the like. Sister Cow and Goat Kid tried to tell everyone that she saw a prophecy where he ruined the water supply in the village." Lizzie paused, looking at something for a moment with confusion and determination. 

"And no one believed them, but sure enough Brother Ox did just that. I guess your Fate Lady is like that, she gives you dreams and can see forward in time and such?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2020)

Highness turns to Lizzie, "uh..."

"Sister Cow and Goat Kid." Apparently she was having trouble wrapping her head around the idea and she became very still.

She snaps back suddenly, shaking her head as though dispelling a strange thought,   "I wish it were as specific as dreams, it is more a feeling. Like the aroma of something delicious, but you dont know where it came from, what it was or what was in it. You just know it would be good."

"I know that zombie man is part of Fate, he or...the sword at least....has a purpose to fulfill.  What that is, or indeed what the greater plan is, I dont know."

She turns to Moti,

"It is probably wise if you stay with us, if you can tolerate my dislike. I will be civil and you are welcome to join our merry little circus. Everyone else seems to be all a flutter at having you around....even though we just met." She says  disparagingly  and offers what could be taken as a smile.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2020)

"Ok then... maybe you will find a way where we are going..." she turns to Mr.Merrick. "So, we will take him with us. That should free your schedule, yes? What else are you working on?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2020)

Moti seems torn between being offended that he might be 'taken' anywhere and curious as to what is going on.  He crosses his arms but generally remains quiet.

The gnome, for his part, doesn't seem to even consider what's going on, but moves to answer Alanthia's question anyway.  "Once I reconfigured for production I actually had a breakthrough with the P.O.R.T.A.L.!"  He says excitedly.  "Liquification doesn't seem to be an issue anymore!   Location is no longer locked, should be possible to reset destination coordinates!  Still bound to this plane," he looks down in thought but shrugs, "but clearly closer to being able to reach the plane of Cheese!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 13, 2020)

Tharrin hops off of the desk he's been lounging on, stretching his arms towards the ceiling with renewed vigor. "Y'know, all the most important folks to you were once someone you just met. Why not try get ahead of the curve if you've got a good feeling." He bows respectfully to Moti once again. "An honor, Venerable One." Capping his flask, he hooks it back onto his belt now, having caught a very slim minority of what Merrick's said.

"What's the status on the Plane of Beer?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2020)

The gnome shakes his head vigorously, "no no no, my calculations indicate that plane of beer to be over 90% watery pale ale.  Best not to contemplate overly long, leave such things in the realms of dreams."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2020)

"No liquification, that's great news." She actually seems relieved at that. "Ok, what about reopening the portal if we require to come back? Will it stay put in the original place or reopen at our new coordinates?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2020)

The gnome looks at Alanthia shocked, "that would be a great idea!  I'll see if I can't work on something for that.  For now all I can do is set a location for the portal to open, I can get your signal that you're ready to come back, but I wouldn't be able to find you to move the location to you."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2020)

Ashe looks at Moti and nods, "Despite Highness's disapproval, it seems as though I can let you in on the situation at hand." She waves a clawed hand, "To make a long and bizarre story short, we have a way to make it outside the dome.  The legends of past don't hold a candle how lively the outside is, despite the general aura of negative energy around the city itself.  That is where the small horned one is from in fact.  I figure you may be as interested in learning about the outside as my colleagues and I, especially since we had already found something from the old world.  Perhaps we may even find a puppet that would do better than to decompose as organic matter does." She crosses an arm in front of her, laying the other elbow on her hand and tapping the beak of her mask, "You must keep this information between us here.  As well as I ask, perchance, what do you do well with?  Is combat your forte, or do you have other skills that may come in handy for survival outside of the safety of the city?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2020)

Moti's body stutters for a moment, as if the energy sustaining it "blinked" but quickly recovers.  "Outside?"  He says in a dumbfounded tone, "and things that are alive you say?"  He goes silent, clearly soaking this in.   After a moment he shakes himself from his thoughts and continues, "to answer your question by profession I am a healer and a scholar, focused on the learning about biology, though that lends itself to the healing arts to a degree."

"My powers are focused around the manipulation of life energy, as you have seen I can use it to puppet a body, if it is sufficiently fresh, though with time they break down and will eventually need replacement.  I can manipulate the life energies in the living to a degree, fortifying them for a time, or facilitating healing not unlike clerics by touch."  There's no small amount of pride in his voice, clearly he likes the topic.

"Beyond that I am a sword, I am comfortable in combat though my current shell lacks the strength to adequately wield me."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2020)

"I think that will do."

Alanthia will bring out the map she copied from the library to show it to the gnome. "Alright, we are here... and with Lizzie's help I believe the last coordinates left us in this area. We would like to try to show up closer to her settlement... around this area. I think we would rather start with a place at least one of us know and then work from there. Is there anything you would want me to research for? Beside any indications of the Plane of Cheese, of course." She adds.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2020)

The gnome examines the map and starts making adjustments on the portal, "I'll get as close as possible, bare in mind with manual adjustments it's not a perfect process.  May be within a few miles."  When he's done working he considers her other request a moment, "it seems interesting, upon reflection, that there are others living in the destroyed lands.  I would mind reading any works they may have, if you stumble across them.  Assuming they have a written language, I suppose."

"Is there anything else, or are you ready to go?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2020)

Highness keeps her gaze on Moti at hearing his explanation to do with life energy,  "I am curious, how old are you?"

"And I believe we are as ready as we are going to be."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 13, 2020)

The half-orc grins at Moti's reaction, beginning to stretch in his own little corner. "Lady Phoenix the Blade Saint is a timeless entity," Tharrin says. "Her incarnations stretch back...probably since before this City was established!"

He straightens up after his stretches, coming to his full height. "Yea, let's do it."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2020)

Alanthia makes sure Lizzie has her stuff as well. (Her axe and some heavy tools she can't carry) "Alright... Here we go. Tharrin, Moti, just... just close your eyes. I think that should work better. The other side is...very bright."

She will step first.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2020)

Listening to Moti's explanation, her mind clicked to full work mode, "Yes, yes, link to biology would assist with with healing, though less so than the life force manipulation. Life force manipulation has link with necromancy. Old world healing spells drawn from necromantic origins, naturally adept in healing spells due to necromantic nature. In time from old world only minor advancements due to lack of material and ill defined safety, biology nessicary to advance further. Outside unsafe, no lack of new subjects." her tail wrapped around her hand as they began entering the portal, "Further testing is required to understand capabilities," she takes a long breath, going in toward the end of the party, "Likely to acquire it before sundown." she steps in, but this time expecting the feeling.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2020)

As before the gnome activates the portal and it starts from a single point of white light before slowly growing to fill the frame with no indication of what, if anything, is on the other side.

The group steps through and once again finds themselves assaulted by a world filled with slightly different colors and radically scents in the air.  The area they find themselves in is less "mountain" and more "hills."  It takes a moment to recognize it as a sort of farmland, though far less efficient than the land in Aurum.   A late-season planting of wheat grows, though there's no sign of farm-house or other civilization.

After a few minutes of orienting herself Lizzie will recognize the area to be a few miles Southwest of her village.  The group can be there in a few hours.

((I'll let @Cardboard Tube Knight intro the village if he wants))

Moti is shocked by the sudden transition, turning back to see the portal slowly close behind the group.  After a moment of awestruck silence he answers Highness' question, "I am told that I was enchanted 435 years go.  My memory becomes a blur more than about two hundred years, my mind has grown and changed along with my powers throughout the years.  Before that I was not aware in the same sense I am now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

The village of Yaia, Lizzie’s home, is located at the edge of a forest and just off to the northwest of the mountains that the party encountered before. Though the air is relatively cool there are some crops growing in the field to one side of wooden wall that reaches about fifteen feet into the air and encases the main town. Cookfires can be heard sizzling and the air smells of fresh buttered bread and smoked meat.

The gates is open and inside there are many people milling about inside. The women look similar to Lizzie, short, shapely, and with all of the skin tones one would expect to find in humans. All of them have horns, though they’re all like a bull’s, jutting out to the side instead of curling like Lizzie’s..

The men are towering, muscular and barrel chested. They all have the same horns as the women, though theirs seem to stretch further to the sides. Their hair is styled short for the most part, but many of them have well-manicured, but long beards too.

Everything is rustic, but clean with no buildings over three stories and a little stone fountain depicting a goat-man chasing a horned boy in the center of the village, not far from the gated entrance.

“Oo, I’m more excited than a fox in a hen house! This is Yaia, my home!” Lizzie says.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 14, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia makes sure Lizzie has her stuff as well. (Her axe and some heavy tools she can't carry) "Alright... Here we go. Tharrin, Moti, just... just close your eyes. I think that should work better. The other side is...very bright."
> 
> She will step first.


Tharrin is eager to follow right after Alanthia, even if he doesn't outright leap into the portal. He does as she's asked and closes his eyes as he almost stumbles over himself.


EvilMoogle said:


> As before the gnome activates the portal and it starts from a single point of white light before slowly growing to fill the frame with no indication of what, if anything, is on the other side.
> 
> The group steps through and once again finds themselves assaulted by a world filled with slightly different colors and radically scents in the air.  The area they find themselves in is less "mountain" and more "hills."  It takes a moment to recognize it as a sort of farmland, though far less efficient than the land in Aurum.   A late-season planting of wheat grows, though there's no sign of farm-house or other civilization.
> 
> ...


The first half of the several hours spent traveling to Yaia are spent in uncharacteristic silence for Tharrin. From the moment they make landfall outside the barrier he (erroneously...) begins to take stock of his tattoo, making sure he's neither being enchanted or pulled through an illusion. "This must be what Sun Wukong felt like when he first crashed the wedding of the Heavenly King's most loyal daughter..." he murmurs quietly...before launching into some mild tales about the patrons and totems of the different dojos,  monasteries, and martial arts traditions in Aurum. They are mostly playful or adventurous myths and legends involving individuals or mythical creatures like Lady Phoenix, and Sun Wukong. His tales run the gamut; Anansi the Spider, Baba Yaga, the Crow Sisters...the list goes on. 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The village of Yaia, Lizzie’s home, is located at the edge of a forest and just off to the northwest of the mountains that the party encountered before. Though the air is relatively cool there are some crops growing in the field to one side of wooden wall that reaches about fifteen feet into the air and encases the main town. Cookfires can be heard sizzling and the air smells of fresh buttered bread and smoked meat.
> 
> The gates is open and inside there are many people milling about inside. The women look similar to Lizzie, short, shapely, and with all of the skin tones one would expect to find in humans. All of them have horns, though they’re all like a bull’s, jutting out to the side instead of curling like Lizzie’s..
> 
> ...


Once they arrive, Tharrin bows deeply to the statue in the center of the village, before turning to Lizzie. "Do your twin sons still live here, or they travelers too?" He, apparently, doesn't realize Lizzie's children are a boy and girl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Once they arrive, Tharrin bows deeply to the statue in the center of the village, before turning to Lizzie. "Do your twin sons still live here, or they travelers too?" He, apparently, doesn't realize Lizzie's children are a boy and girl.


Lizzie looks around for a moment, her finger pressed to her bottom lip. "They might be here. I don't travel unless I don't usually travel for long so they probably got to wondering what I got up to." 

"Naomi better not be leaving her post--she's supposed to be a guard," Lizzie explains. "Dov is probably out chasing after girls." She chuckles to herself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 14, 2020)

Tharrin chuckles amicably for a moment before he stops. "Wait a...did you say _her_ post...?" The half-orc places a hand to his chest, giving a pleasant sigh. "Ah, Naomi. What a name." The monk scans the area around the gated entrance and village monument for signs of a Lizzie-aesthetic-adjacent young woman of the Draph variety. "Your kids sound like as much fun as you! I bet Naomi's fun to spar with, and Doz is a great drinking buddy."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2020)

"Before we go full into town... I would want to try to keep our story straight. We will surely stand out from the locals so... if anyone asks, we can say we come far from the East and just leave it at that."

"Lizzie, does your town has a sage, or a shaman, someone who might know a lot about legends or magic?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

soulnova said:


> "Before we go full into town... I would want to try to keep our story straight. We will surely stand out from the locals so... if anyone asks, we can say we come far from the East and just leave it at that."
> 
> "Lizzie, does your town has a sage, or a shaman, someone who might know a lot about legends or magic?"


"Like my gran? She's over 100. She's kind of the village leader...if you're being technical about it," Lizzie says.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2020)

"I guess that's a good start as any," Alanthia nods. She will follow Lizzie to the town to talk with her granny.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2020)

As the group enters the village Lizzie is warmly greeted by a number of people happy to see that she has returned safely and by the time they're fully into the town word has pretty well spread.  Gran actually comes out to see the group as they enter and she enthusiastically addresses the barbarian, "Lizzie!  What a relief, we heard that the Twisted Ones were in the area, with you gone so long we had feared the worst!"

She looks at the rest of the rest of the group sizing them up briefly before turning back to Lizzie.  "Ah, you brought guests?"  She allows it to hang in the air, clearly looking for an explanation of the group.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

Lizzie smiles. "Right. Right. These are my friends from the east! I was ambushed by the Twisted Ones and carried off, I guess because they thought I needed an escort of something. These are the people who helped me out." Lizzie explains.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2020)

"The East?"  The old woman gives the party another careful look but continues without apparent concern, "well, it sounds like it was fortuitous that they were there.  When we saw the shooting star the other night many took it as an omen of ill fortune."

She turns to the party and addresses them, "we do not often have guests in our village, but please, make yourselves at home.  It is the least that we can do for saving my Lizzie."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 14, 2020)

Tharrin smiles at Gran, giving her a proper bow as he straightens up. "Hello! We're from the East -- we're friends with Lizzie, like she said. You must be the leader of the village and mother she's told us about." He grins. "Thanks for your hospitality." He straightens up a bit, looking between Lizzie and Gran. "If I can be so bold -- do you have anyone around that's up for a bit of sparring? I've been getting lax the past few days..."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2020)

Alanthia is mildly impressed by the elder. "Thank you, I'm Alanthia. May we have your name? How should we address you?" She gives a respectful bow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2020)

"Grandmother," she says with a chuckle.  "But you're sweet for trying.  Most everyone just calls me Gran but for formal occasions it's 'Elder Kate.  As for sparring, you might check with the guards at the north gate.  Gods willing there's nothing that's needing their attention right now so they might be looking to burn some energy."

"Hunters are probably mostly out right now, but they generally gather in the East about sunrise and sunset, if that sounds more your speed you could check with them too."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 14, 2020)

"That...sounds like fun!" Tharrin pulls out his compass, rights himself, and then speeds off towards the north gate to look for some guards. "Thanks Gran! I'll be at the north gate folks!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2020)

Near the North gate there's a group of four armed individuals that seem to have the bearing of guards.  Three are males, nearing eight feet in height.  They all seem to favor heavy weapons, large axes or hammers.  The female, only a but over four feet in high, carries a polearm over twice her size.  The weapons are steel and obviously well cared for, though the quality seem substantially lower than what Tharrin's used to seeing in Aurum.

They wave a greeting as Tharrin approaches, a little cautious but friendly enough, clearly they've already heard word that others are in the village.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2020)

Alanthia will try to talk with Gran about what's from here to the East. "As I said, we are from the East...but very FAR East. We kinda stumbled here with, let's just say, magic. We are not familiar with this area. Would you happen to have a map or tell me a bit more about the history of the place?" 

Alanthia is looking for geographical information to update her map.... any settlements, roads, or ruins... especially temples. Trying to figure out where the next jar with powers could be.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2020)

Highness excitedly steps through the portal and is immediately disappointed; her vision not the same as before, she slumps  at the monochrome and short distance that her sight allows. Though she can see all around her it wasn't the same as the different colours! In her melancholy she forgets to announce to the village that she was their rightful Queen and instead tries to focus on the smell of the clean air and the touch of the grass. She breaks off from the party a little and looks at a flower and sighs. 

"What good is a Kingdom if I cannot enjoy it." she tugs at her cloak, wrapping it a little closer to her as she gets up and saunters back to the party. 

Something tugs at her mind, "A post....? Like a guard? Pardon my asking, do you get a lot of attacks from the Twisted Ones? Perhaps we have a different name for them - what are they exactly?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2020)

"Howdy, name's Tharrin," he greets on the approach, giving them all a quick wave. "Sorry to interrupt, but I was wondering if any of y'all are up for a bit of sparring." He smirks. "If it's a slow day, anyway. If you've got things to stay on top of, I'll get out of your hair."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia is looking for geographical information to update her map.... any settlements, roads, or ruins... especially temples. Trying to figure out where the next jar with powers could be.



They don't have any maps, and only rough knowledge of the world from outside of the very general area they're in, but they have some knowledge from explorers and travelers of the region.  She points out some rough "lines" on the map.

The village, and a number of others similar to it exist in the "green" circle on the map.  They trade among one another and in general are on good terms (more or less).  They consider the area to be generally safe, though dangerous wildlife is common if you're not careful.

Across the mountains to the South is a large desert, travelers have braved the voyage in the past but it's a dangerous trek and no one has spoke of anything worth investigating there, though no one's explored it overly much either.

The twisted ones come from somewhere in the "red" area.  They don't particularly know where, but the raids always come from that direction.

Explorers that go to the Northeast (the "yellow" area) don't return.  Rumors persist that there's some powerful and ancient civilization there, and that anyone that visits simply doesn't want to return but Gran at least has never heard of a verifiable fact to discern that.

As you travel to the West/Southwest the shifting ones (animals that can change shape, presumably like the rats the party fought) get stronger and more numerous as you into the area.  Hunters occasionally brave the area but it quickly gets dangerous.

She knows very little about anything to the East, though she has heard there's a magical city not too far from the "green" circle filled with creatures of power and beauty.  Every attempt at a deal with them ends badly, from her knowledge, so the village is strictly banned from visiting.

She's aware of a fortress of some sort carved into the mountains to the South, though the stone doors are heavy and give no response to attempts to get in.  ((Not marked on the map, my bad  ))

The only ruins she's aware of are just inside the blue arc to the Southwest.  She's not sure what would have created it, but in the village it's an almost legendary testing ground for warriors.  She knows that both the twisted ones and the shifting ones are attracted by it from time to time too.   ((Also not marked))


*Spoiler*: __ 








((Note: None of these areas is intended to represent strict political borders, just "general regions" and I'll outright tell you that the lines are not 100% accurate or complete))



Vergil said:


> Something tugs at her mind, "A post....? Like a guard? Pardon my asking, do you get a lot of attacks from the Twisted Ones? Perhaps we have a different name for them - what are they exactly?"


"We don't know much about them, even what they call themselves," Gran explains.  "We call them the twisted ones, because they twist their bodies from their birth forms, how they do this we don't really know.  They come to this region largely to pillage and to collect slaves," her voice is filled with contempt on the topic.

Moti seems to be more intent on this topic, but in general he's keeping his head down and quiet for the moment.



Hidden Nin said:


> "Howdy, name's Tharrin," he greets on the approach, giving them all a quick wave. "Sorry to interrupt, but I was wondering if any of y'all are up for a bit of sparring." He smirks. "If it's a slow day, anyway. If you've got things to stay on top of, I'll get out of your hair."



One of the men nods, "it would be a nice distraction from listening to ghost stories and seeing nothing.  I am Georg, this is Beorn, Marak, and Lyn," he indicates the other two men and the woman in turn.  "I imagine if there are things that need our attention, we'll hear it in short order."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2020)

He begins to stretch languidly, bending an arm over his head as he clasps the elbow. "Believe it or not I'm a guard where I'm from. I know the way of it." He crouches low as he begins to stretch his legs out. "Ladies first? How about it, Lyn?" Rising back to his full height, he removes his cloak to display some of his tattoos across his arms, then begins tightening his hand wraps. "I dunno what the house rules are for sparring but where I'm from it's usually first to three touches, to first blood, or until someone's knocked out..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2020)

Lizzie hangs back with Alanthia, waiting to talk to her grandmother. She tucks her hands behind her back, waiting until Alanthia has finished her piece. 

"Gran, where are the twins? I just wanted to check up on them."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2020)

Alanthia takes notes of all the info she can. She will in turn tell tales she knows, likely fairy tales and see if Gran can tell her the story of this village. 

When she's done, and Alanthia has a chance to check on the others she will share what she learned from her.

"Alright... We have a few options."

-Magic City (Not Aurum), East
-Fortress, South
-Ruins to the South West (warrior's testing grounds, the raiders might be there too)

She shows the map and describes what's in each.

"If we are to find more of these... relics... gifts, we could try explore these ruins. We found the last one in a cave... and it had a barrier around it. But let's not get ahead of our selves either... We could try to explore the safe area. Get familiar with the surroundings."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> He begins to stretch languidly, bending an arm over his head as he clasps the elbow. "Believe it or not I'm a guard where I'm from. I know the way of it." He crouches low as he begins to stretch his legs out. "Ladies first? How about it, Lyn?" Rising back to his full height, he removes his cloak to display some of his tattoos across his arms, then begins tightening his hand wraps. "I dunno what the house rules are for sparring but where I'm from it's usually first to three touches, to first blood, or until someone's knocked out..."


Lyn grins and chuckles, "you have a lot of rules for fighting where you're from, but I think I can follow that."  She takes a few steps away to an open area and levels her long spear pointing it at him in a ready position.  She adopts an oddly low stance, obviously used to providing the smallest target possible.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lizzie hangs back with Alanthia, waiting to talk to her grandmother. She tucks her hands behind her back, waiting until Alanthia has finished her piece.
> 
> "Gran, where are the twins? I just wanted to check up on them."


"Your son is around somewhere," Gran says with a shrug.  "Probably getting in trouble.  Your daughter is on patrol, the guards have been a bit more aggressive in patrols lately, people have been a bit on edge and better to know about trouble before it gets here."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 16, 2020)

Tharrin follows after her, looking the draph over curiously on his way between long draws from his flask. Once he's some paces across from her, he tosses his flask aside, wiping the back of his arm across his mouth. "Alright, enough chatting," He does an odd little pirouette and kata combined, swaying to adopt his stance and call up a barrier of water around him. "It's time to _dance_."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2020)

"Thanks, Gran. I will find him around here somewhere, I'm sure," Lizzie says. She goes to catch up with Alanthia, hoping to hear what the next part of the plan is. 

All the while she keeps an eye out for her son and, if the patrol takes her through town, her daughter.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia takes notes of all the info she can. She will in turn tell tales she knows, likely fairy tales and see if Gran can tell her the story of this village.
> 
> When she's done, and Alanthia has a chance to check on the others she will share what she learned from her.
> 
> ...



"The ruins sound good to me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2020)

Lizzie examines the map. "These places are all mighty far off," she says. "And some of them are kind of on the taboo side for our village, if you catch my drift," Lizzie says.

"I do more wandering about than most others and I get up to trading with people here and there, but I try not to go too far--unless I'm carried off by a bunch of rude people."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Tharrin follows after her, looking the draph over curiously on his way between long draws from his flask. Once he's some paces across from her, he tosses his flask aside, wiping the back of his arm across his mouth. "Alright, enough chatting," He does an odd little pirouette and kata combined, swaying to adopt his stance and call up a barrier of water around him. "It's time to _dance_."


Lyn is probably somewhat shocked at the "magic" of his abilities, but maintains enough composure to keep her focus on the fight.  Her stance is clearly a defensive one and she knows her weapon well using quick jabs to create space and butts with the haft when he closes.  Her small frame plays to her advantage, at least in a sparring scenario.

Tharrin probably can tell she's used to pairing with one or more of the others, probably acting as a defensive control for the taller types to deal the serious damage.

((Dunno if you want to roll it out or just write something up.  I doubt she'd win the fight but she'd probably put up a respectable effort.))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All the while she keeps an eye out for her son and, if the patrol takes her through town, her daughter.


There's no sign of her daughter at the moment, but her son is in a common area lounging with several others in the village chatting casually.



soulnova said:


> She shows the map and describes what's in each.
> 
> "If we are to find more of these... relics... gifts, we could try explore these ruins. We found the last one in a cave... and it had a barrier around it. But let's not get ahead of our selves either... We could try to explore the safe area. Get familiar with the surroundings."


((Does Moti know about the pots?))

Moti considers the map a moment, "I would probably be most interested in the ruins myself.  If the others are known to gather there it sounds like an easy place to study their adaptions."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 19, 2020)

Tharrin's fighting style while sparring is a touch more relaxed than his constant assaults on the gnome ninja previously. His drunken motions and absent swaying are complimented by acrobatic maneuvers around the reach of Lyn's spear, batting aside her attacks with instinctive deflections from his watery barrier or quick sidesteps and unpredictable stumbles. He doesn't actually hurt her, simply hits playfully with splashes of water and light touches to get her wet or show that he could. After he's done colliding with some of her hits drunkenly and exchanging blows, he throws his head back, laughing excitedly.

"You dance like you're used to a partner," he says amicably. "Maybe when you're off duty I could help with that over some drinks." He then bows respectfully to her, open palm over fist...then blinks as he realizes something, turning to hurry the way he'd come. "Speaking of, I gotta find my friends! Thanks for the Lesson, Lyn!"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 19, 2020)

Alanthia waves at Tharrin. She will explain the options for what to do...

-Magic City (Not Aurum), East
-Fortress, South
-Ruins to the South West (warrior's testing grounds, the raiders might be there too)

"We already have two votes for the ruins and I would likely vote for it too, but if you have any other suggestions..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 19, 2020)

He rubs at his chins, thinking. "Hmmm. Hmmmmm...hmm. Hmm..." Then pounds his fist into his open palm. "Magic city! That's my call."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2020)

"Ok... given everyone's votes I think we will go to the ruins. But going to that city is definitely the next one," Alanthia nods to Tharrin. 

"In any case we should go and get some more acquaintances... and get to know the place a bit better..."

"Lizzie are there any... inns here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2020)

((There village isn't big enough for an inn in anything close to the traditional sense.  But Gran's home is large enough to have a couple spare rooms that are typically used when traders are in town, she'll volunteer them for the party to use.))

At about the time the group finishes their discussion the village's quiet is interrupted.  A man is running into the village from the East, even at a distance it's clear that he's _terribly_ injured.  The guards at the gate rush forward to give him support and he more or less collapses into their grip.  "Thunder-walker," he gasps out-of-breathe.  "Ambushed our patrol."

Moti moves forward to inspect the man, his back and right side is horribly scraped along the entire length of his large torso.  Moti retrieves various salves and bandages from his bag and sets to taping him up with efficient efforts.  After a moment he glances back to the party and says quietly, "teeth, this was a bite that only grazed him.  If he had been a touch slower he would have been bitten in half!"

The guard's gaze is delirious but his eyes pass over Lizzie and there's a look of confused recognition, "Lizzie?  Your daughter, did she make it back?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2020)

Lizzie answers Alanthia about the Inn. "You mean like those places where people from outside sleep like y'all was telling me about? No, we ain't never had no need for something like that."

When the man makes it back with the injury, she moves closer with Moti to inspect him. "You be still and let these folks help," she warns him. "No one else has made it back, Gran said she was on patrol, but you're the first sign of them I seen," Lizzie says.

"We gotta go help them. If they're trying to escape it could lead the Thunder-walker right back to here," Lizzie says.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 20, 2020)

Tharrin's eyes widen as he points the way the guard had come. "Your daughter's in trouble!" he exclaims. "Let's go!" He takes off the way the hunter had come from, attempting to follow the trail of blood.

*Perception Result*: 1d20 (18) + 6 *Total*: 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2020)

"He told us," she says pointing at the injured defender. "But we better hurry. He acted like she left first, that hard headed girl might be trying to lead it away or something. I'm gonna tan her hide when I catch her." Lizzie says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2020)

((I'll reply to Tharrin in a bit to give the rest of the party a chance to act/react))

Gran runs over after a moment and immediately begins shouting orders to the village.  Her immediate concern is making sure the village is protected, in case the thunder-walker heads this way.  To that end she gets the rest of the village mobilizing with whatever weapons they have.  They'd probably be a defensive point if it comes to that.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2020)

Alanthia immediately follows after Lizzie and Tharrin. "Lead the way Lizzie. Any idea how far it would be?" 


If less than an hour away, Alanthia will cast Mage Armor from a scroll on herself. Otherwise, she waits a bit while they advance to cast it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2020)

Lizzie shakes her head, “Not exactly, the thunder-foots don’t usually come this close to the village. It’s unusual for patrols to even see one.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 21, 2020)

((The hunting area is pretty big, it could conceivably take hours to search depending on where they were at.  But the "thunder walkers" aren't exactly subtle stealth hunters so you'll probably see it coming.))

Unsurprisingly the blood trail left by the rushing badly wounded man proves easy to follow.  As they travel Easts the area becomes lightly wooded.  After a few minutes their path intersects with a group of four tiny lizards, maybe a foot long.  They sniff along the blood trail headed towards the party, though they stop when the groups spot each other at about 50' away.  They look up from the trail and eye the party warily.

Lizzie recognizes them as "little brother lizards."  They're scavengers and generally considered nuisances at worst to healthy people, their saliva is slightly venomous though.  They'll probably just run off if the party approaches aggressively.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2020)

"We don't have time for all this wanderin' around, we need to figure out where they are now," Lizzie says absently. "The good thing is them thunder-foots are pretty loud, they won't be sneaking up on anyone."

Lizzie scans the ground for tracks and the blood.

*Survival check:*
Result: 1d20 (19) + 5
Total: 24

When they come across the small lizards she whispers to the others. "Those are little brother lizards, y'all don't fret too much, they usually spook easily enough."

Lizzie makes like she's going to approach them, drawing her weapon and holding it up over her head to make herself appear bigger. "Go on! Get!" she growls at them. 

*Intimidation:*
Result: 1d20 (19) + 1
Total: 20


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2020)

"Oh wow" Alanthia is impressed by Lizzie. She definitely knows her way around here. She will nod and follow her lead. She's fascinated with the way she seems to track these creatures so easily.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 23, 2020)

The small lizards take little prompting to scatter off into the woods, likely terrified that a much larger alien mammal has wandered into their hunting grounds.  The group heads back to the trail and after another twenty minutes or so they arrive at the scene of what was obviously some sort of battle.

There's, frankly, a lot of blood.  From at least three distinct sources including the trail the group followed.  Another clearly belongs to part of a body left in the area, about half of a male body is strewn as if thrown, there's not enough left of it for Lizzie to identify.

A voice calls from one of the trees, "watch out, it could still be nearby!"  Looking up you see the small figure of one of the villagers that Lizzie recognizes as Tara.  "There's a thunder-walker in the area, hit our party while we were scouting for that gods-blasted kid people have been talking about."  Her one of her legs is twisted unnaturally, obviously broken in several places and she looks borderline delirious from pain.

The trail of what must be the thunder-walker is not subtle, headed to the North along with more blood in that direction.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2020)

Tharrin waves towards the Draph and then moves towards the tree at a sprint. He doesn't kill his momentum and darts up the side of the tree at a rapid scramble. He lands on a branch nimbly, catching his balance. "Hey!" he greets, giving her a quick wave. "Figure you might wanna head back to the village; stay still and try and rest soon. Leg'll be a bit sore." If allowed, the half-orc will draw out some water from his flask and place a calm, cooling touch to the Draph's mangled leg. "Better?"

(Using the Kinetic Healer Utility Talent twice; Tharrin takes 2 non lethal damage from the first use, then leverages non-lethal damage equal to Tara's HD on her for the second. She heals 15 hit points; focusing attention on her busted leg.)

*#Climb*: 1d20 (10) + 7 *Total*: 17
*#Kinetic Healer*: 2d6 (*6*, 3) + 6 *Total*: 15


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 23, 2020)

Tara lets out a short cry as the bones in her leg realign, but after the healing she seems recovered enough to be mobile at least.  She gives Tharrin a wary eye and a nod of thanks then carefully climbs down testing her leg gingerly.  "Thank you, stranger.  As I said, be careful, there's a thunder-walker somewhere in the area."  

She looks around and picks up a shattered heft of a spear with a frown.  "Came upon us while we were patrolling, we tried to move away but it chased us down.  Got Sam in the back, Jeff and I tried to distract it.  Threw me into a tree and Jeff," she pauses and gestures at the half-eaten corpse.

"[Lizzie's Daughter's Name Here] lead it off away from the village.  I got it pretty good in the side but they take a _lot_ to put down." She hefts the broken spear futility, "I'd offer to go with you, but I'm not sure I'd be much use."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2020)

Lizzie stumbles over to examine Jeff's corpse, she regards it with a somber expression before looking up to Tara. 

"Y'all okay to make it back to Yaia on your own?" Lizzie asks Tara. "You know which direction, right?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2020)

Alanthia continues to follow Lizzie. "What should we do? Try to distract it and get your girl to run?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2020)

Tharrin swings down from the tree and lands lightly, brushing himself off. "Tharrin," he tells Tara with a faint smile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia continues to follow Lizzie. "What should we do? Try to distract it and get your girl to run?"


Lizzie thinks for a second. "We for sure can't stand against it. I reckon if it did all of this it's full grown and if it's full gown there's little chance of us fighting it head on." 

"Maybe we can find some way to distract it and draw it away, if any of y'alls a fast runner we can give it more things to chase, but that wouldn't really be a complete fix to the problem."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 25, 2020)

Tara heads back to the village as the group continues on.  The trail is not subtle, if the party knew what a train was, they might imagine a runaway train bounded through the light woods, as it is they must rely on their imaginations as to what has wrought the path of destruction through the woods.  Initially the trail is mostly linear, headed North or Northeast generally away from the village.  After another 15 minutes or so it becomes more chaotic, zig-zagging and crossing back over itself.

Only a few minutes after that come across it.  They feel it first; the very ground rumbling as something so monstrously large that footsteps cause the earth to protest.  In the wooded area hearing comes next; a crash and splintering of wood as dozens of branches break followed by a blood-curdling _roar_ of anger echos through the woods.  The rest of the area is silent, even the insects knowing better than to attract attention.

Finally they see it.  A lizard so large it almost defies concept.  Rough scaly skin covers its large form and it's over-sized head is full of large teeth almost the size of men themselves.  It's rough hide shows scattered scars from dozens of battles past along with a number of fresh abrasions.  The underside of its torso bears the most obvious fresh wound, the business end of Tara's shattered spear still sticks out from where she struck, blood still red about the wound giving hope that the creature is indeed mortal.

Not far from it is a short woman, sharp horns prominent, unarmored but holding a pair of short spears loosely in her hands.  Long white hair is braided down to her waist and it flies behind her as she darts around.  She moves quickly (40' move), taking a jagged path agilely between trees keeping just ahead of her pursuing foe.  She pauses frequently, breathing heavily, the long pursuit clearly taking its toll on her.

The lizard is less agile, darting after her colliding with trees violently, in some cases sending branches shattering.  It's enough to slow it down for now, though it's clear the creature is winning the battle of endurance.

((Merry Christmas, here's an impossible boss battle!))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2020)

((Let's see...))

"Ok... we can't fight it head on. I think our best chance would be to get up a tree where it can't reach us and fight it from there. Ylin can drop some alchemist fire and acid from above and I can try to hit it with my magic spear... it will bleed out after a while. If you have arrows you could also try to shoot at it at a distance." 

Are there any trees tall enough where we would be out of its reach?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2020)

soulnova said:


> Are there any trees tall enough where we would be out of its reach?


Yeah, the "thunder walker"  is only about 40' long, even if it fully rears up it's not going to reach the top of a larger tree.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2020)

"Alright, up, up and shoot from there if you can. We can't let it reach us." Alanthia will ask everyone to get up on a big tree... and please help her up. Once she's above, she gives Ylin a vial of alchemist fire and sends her off to drop it at the dinosaur. When it hits...

"Hold on to your butts..." she shoots splintered spears until she runs out or she hits it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2020)

It'll be a DC15 climb check to free climb a tree, making about 10' of progress/round (/check).  A 10 or less on the check would be a fall.

Someone could go up first and drop a knotted rope (which would drop the DC to 0 and make this a more or less trivial exercise), but then they have to go up first and would take time to knot the rope.  If you're +5 on Climb you can take-10 on the check.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 27, 2020)

Tharrin scrambles up an appropriate tree quick as a whip, then opens his pack to get some rope out. He secures a knot to drop the rope down for the other party members to try and climb their way up now, too.

*#Climb Tharrin*: 1d20 (8) + 7 *Total*: 15

He throws the rope down. "C'mon!"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2020)

Alanthia follows up awkawrdly. "I never did this before... my cousins did... They would... get up of the trees... but I'd study them." She huffs as she goes.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2020)

"You're doing great!" he encourages, offering her a final hand up as she gets up onto the branch. Once she's settled, he takes her sling from her and drawing a bead on the huge creature chasing Lizzie's daughter.

#sling attack 1: 1d20 (1) + 3
Total: 4
#sling attack 2: 1d20 (13) + 3
Total: 16
#sling attack 3: 1d20 (4) + 3
Total: 7
#sling attack 4: 1d20 (6) + 3
Total: 9
#sling attack 5: 1d20 (11) + 3
Total: 14
#sling attack 6: 1d20 (5) + 3
Total: 8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2020)

Lizzie doesn't have a shield or anything else like that she could bang on loudly, but she can use her Earthbreaker and bang it on the ground in an attempt to distract the thunder foot. She won't let it get too close to her, but if it comes in her direction she will try and draw it off away from Naomi and toward the tree where it can get attacked.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 29, 2020)

((Alanthia's rolls were posted on discord))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 29, 2020)

Tharrin makes his way up one of the larger trees with as much speed as he can muster, stopping when he gets solidly out of reach of the dinosaur, in an area with ample secure branches.  While he climbs Naomi continues to dart in a zig zag pattern about trees, keeping just out of reach of the apex predator.  She's huffing pretty heavily, clearly showing exertion from keeping this up so long.

The half-orc then begins the painstakingly slow process of knotting the rope to give the less athletic party members every advantage in climbing.  He carefully puts knots in the rope ever foot or so to give better grips and minor footholds.  Meanwhile Naomi darts behind a smaller tree, the thunder walker slams full on into it, shattering it to splinters, but is momentarily slowed in the process allowing her to get a few extra breaths.

The water-dancer finishes his work, secures the rope to a branch, and drops it for the others to climb.  It comes up short, ending a good 10' in the air after being shortened by the knotting process.  Lizzie is forced to boost the others up, allowing them to climb, somewhat awkwardly, up to the perch Tharrin has prepared but leaving the barbarian alone on the ground.

Alanthia gives her hawk a flask of alchemists fire and sends him off with the mission of attracting the attention and ire of the large lizard.  Ilin flies off while the young woman continues her desperate dodging.  The bird lets the flask fly, and the shot goes horribly wide, landing a short distance to the South of the woman and her attacker.

The resulting explosion, does attract the lizard's attention, at least briefly, and Lizzie takes that moment as her cue to slam her massive earthbreaker into the ground.  While the ground doesn't break, it manages a respectable rumble of its own.  The lizard hesitates allowing Alanthia, Tharrin, and Ashe to line up their first shots.  The flask, amazingly, hits the almost literal broad-side-of-a-barn, and the biting insects begin to swarm the oversized lizard.

This is enough to redirect the already raging lizard towards the party, it starts charging toward the tree their in while the group continues to take pot-shots at it, a second flask misses but the third hits again just as the creature slams into the tree the party is in with _violent_ force.  The tree vibrates and ripples travel up into the branches sending a number of birds and small mammals scurrying to find new perches.

By all appearances the tree seems to have weathered the hit without significant damage but the lizard doesn't appear to have given up in his attempts to knock the tree over with pure strength.

Naomi drops to lean heavily against a tree where she stopped her evasion, by the look of things she's about spent endurance wise and is catching her breath for now.  Lizzie has moved off as the thunder-walker advanced, though the lizard seems to be ignoring her for now.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 29, 2020)

"Oh no... I hoped the tree would hold. Lizzie... if you can distract it, that would help a lot. Just don't let it reach you!" Alanthia shouts a bit concerned about the VIOLENT FORCE. "Here, use this!" Alanthia gives Tharrin her last alchemist fire. "Moti, if you have any magic that can hit this thing..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2020)

Tharrin's eyes widen as they end up high and dry...but realizes that wouldn't remain true for their predator. "Well, this is bad..." he mutters, drawing out a mass of water from his gourd before swirling it around and sending out a series of sharp lashes at the thunder-walker alongside Ashe's bombs and Alanthia's wood spears.

(Waterbendin' counts as Magic if it matters and bypasses Spell Resistance)

#water bending 1: 1d20 (18) + 5
Total: 23
#damage: 1d6 (6) + 3
Total: 9

#water bending 2: 1d20 (15) + 5
Total: 20
#damage: 1d6 (6) + 3
Total: 9

#water bending 3: 1d20 (15) + 5
Total: 20
#damage: 1d6 (4) + 3
Total: 7

Taking the alchemist's fire flask, he pinches an eye shut to get a good lock, then chucks it at the creature's face with a snapped shot.

#alchemist's fire: 1d20 (20) + 5
Total: 25
#confirm critical: 1d20 (8) + 5
Total: 13
#fire damage: 2d6 (6, 4)
Total: 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2020)

Lizzie tries to get the thunder foot's attention. "Aye y'all! Over here!" She knocks at the ground a bit with her hammer before dancing side to side to get its attention and draw it away from her daughter and the tree where everyone else is. 

"Raa!" Lizzie lets out her best roar, if and when the thing starts toward her she will take off again.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

The party continues their bombardment, largely lacking other options.  Tharrin lashes out with a whip of water, drawing a dark bruise on the thick hide of the creature.  Alanthia's spear is deflected once more, Moti inhales deeply and spits a glob of what appears to be acid at the dinosaur, and Ashe takes careful aim and managed to put her bomb directly into the mouth of the large beast.  Insects swarm from inside its jaws in a horrific showing and the creature coughs and sputters while roaring with pain.

Despite it's pain it rears back and slams into the tree again, the vibrations shudder up to where the party sits but the tree again has apparently weathered the blow.  The party bombards again, this time everyone misses.  Lizzie attempts to get the creature's attention, but it is focused on the painful snacks up in the tree.  It hits the tree again, and again other than a few lost leaves the tree manages to hold steady.

A third volley is fired, this time Alanthia's spear manages to shatter into the creature, leaving a bleeding wound, and another bomb explodes sending bugs biting and stinging across the creature's hide.  It hesitates slightly, seemingly contemplating its injuries, but ultimately decides to slam the tree again, it rocks and wobbles but the trunk holds firm.

A fourth volley goes out, this time Tharrin launching the alchemists flask, clipping the creature's skull and englulfing half the head in flame.  Ashe's OP touch-attack bombs hit again, her insect minions burrowing into whatever soft spots they can find, and Alanthia's spear clatters harmlessly off the heavy hide once more.  The thunder-walker slams into the tree again, but this time it feels weaker, as if the strength is finally sapping from the massive form.

As it pulls back to hit again, Alanthia takes careful aim and catches it right as it changes direction, the wooden spear firing into the creature's large mouth and exploding into shards of wood, tearing apart the inside of the throat.  It looks up, confused for a moment, opens its mouth to roar defiance but no sound comes out, only a trickle of blood.  With little more fanfare, it drops heavily to the ground, shaking the tree and the whole area with its passing.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2020)

Alanthia was SWEATING. Her hands are shaking, that was the last of her spears. She grabs at Tharrin and Ashe hesitantly. "Is it... dead?? Really dead?" she can barely believe it. Ylin comes to sit on one of the branches in front of them and she gives a proud high-pitched squeak. _[FUCK AROUND AND FIND OUT, BITCH] _


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 30, 2020)

Tharrin's frustration and cool can be seen melting away as his emotions are on full display now; with each missed shot his panic only seems to rise, and frantically he grabs Alanthia's offered flask as a last ditch option as his whips of water weren't seeming to find purchase...

...and it seemed as if it was actually...enough?

The half-orc is hesitant at first...staring and staring at the downed creature. He waits with baited breath, his eyes widening...before he glances at Alanthia and hugs her abruptly. "Aha! We did!" He then loops his arms over Ashe's shoulders as well. "We've done it! Lizzie, are you okay?!" He cups his hands over his mouth, turning to the last place they'd spotted Lizzie's daughter and then bellows out: *"NAOMI?! ARE YOU OKAY!?"* The monk glances at Moti with a grin. "How'll this do for a corpse to ride, huh?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

Lizzie runs over to check on Naomi and as soon as she is near enough to her daughter, she pinches one of her daughter's long, droopy elf-like ears between her thumb and forefinger, twisting it slightly

"Young lady, what have I told y'all about getting up to reckless stupidity? I would say you could have been injured, but you're much too hard headed for that."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2020)

Alanthia laughs awkwardly. "We really did it... hahah...!! Ok, ok, I might need some help coming down..."

"This makes me think on a few spells I will likely need for later..." she mutters to herself as she slowly and carefully climbs down the rope.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 30, 2020)

Tharrin climbs down the side of the tree and then leaps down once he's a safe distance, waiting below where the rope ends 10 or so feet above the ground to catch anyone that comes down. "Easy now...steady!"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2020)

"Uuf, uuff... ok ok, I'm good," she says reaching down. She waves at Naomi and Lizzie. "Are you both ok?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

"This one's not going to be okay if I ever catch her doing something like this again," Lizzie says.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

Naomi makes her way over to the group once it's clear the thunder-walker isn't getting back up.  She's still out of breath and seems mildly in a state of shock, though whether that's from exhaustion or simple disbelief that the group managed to kill such a titan isn't immediately clear.

"It's not like," she says between short fast breaths, "I had much of a choice mother."  She pauses, taking a few more breaths to steady herself a bit, "we didn't expect a thunder-walker in the hunting grounds.  It attacked us and ended up following me.  Would you prefer I tried to fight it?"

Meanwhile Moti climbs down with the others.  He looks at the body of the dinosaur with a sort of envious contemplation for a bit, but ultimately shakes his head.  "I'm sure it would be massively powerful, but those stubby little arms wouldn't be able to wield me properly.  And I probably would have trouble visiting civilized areas."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

Lizzie stands there fuming for a moment. "I don't know what I expected...it's just...well it was veery dangerous." 

She tries to straight Naomi's clothes and hair, tugging and prodding at her daughter. "Are you okay?" Lizzie asks.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

Naomi sighs slightly and placates, "yes mother."  She endures the various grooming and probing without complaint, and by a mothers investigation she seems to be in one piece.  "I'm fine or at least I will be after a hot bath and about a month of sleep."  She shakes her head wearily then looks at the others somewhat suspiciously before turning back to Lizzy.  "What kind of witches did you find?  They hurl fire and water and conjure spears out of thin air?"

She looks at the others more closely, seeming almost confused.  "No horns, no tails.  Are you looking for a little girl by chance?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

"Don't take that tone with me! They're not witches, though I reckon some of them do magic. They helped me get away from some of the _others_ out here when I was in a pickle. They're from another village." Lizzie tries to explain. 

"Did you find a little girl?" Lizzie asks.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

"Yes," she says simply.  "The hunters have been telling stories about a girl in the woods for a day or two now, the guards went out to help look.  I lost a bet to be honest," she chuckles slightly.  "I didn't think she was real, others thought she was some spirit, but she looked like a normal little girl, only like them, no horns or anything.  We were trying to catch up to her when we were attacked."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

"Did your Great Gran know about this?" asks Lizzie. "It seems something she might have heard of before." 

((Is there any legend about this sort of thing Lizzie might know))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

There aren't any particular legends about the hunting grounds being haunted or anything like that.  Hunters occasionally tell stories, but they're typically more the "I saw a huge creature" type things rather than ghost stories.  Conversely, it's unlikely a child would have wandered into the area, and if they did it's less likely they'd survive for even one day without getting into serious trouble.  If it really is just a normal child she'd be in serious danger in the hunting grounds.

"Gran thought we could keep our eyes open, but I don't think she really believed we'd see anything.  But it's true, I _saw_ her!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

"I believe you, but y'all know that there's not much chance a kid could survive out here for more than a day alone. It may already be done for, when did you see it last?" asks Lizzie. 

"Because if this Thunder Foot got within spitting distance of a young'n then we might not be seeing it again."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

"Right before the thunder-walker attacked," she says.  "Maybe an hour ago?  She was watching us, and we looked away when the ground started rumbling and when we looked back she was gone."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 30, 2020)

Ashe drops to the ground, legs wiggling and buckling as harsh laughter escapes, "Bloody hell that thing is massive." She pushes herself back to shaking limbs, "Maybe we should dismember it, take it back to the village in pieces, I'm sure we could make some good armor with that tough hide, especially so much of it." She hooks her tail in the handle of her Bonesaw, "But I don't think we'll be able to take it one piece," she chuckles, whistling for her insects to leave the open cavities, "Might be enough to feed the village for a couple days as well if the meat is edible." 

The talk of the child interested her, but she was content to listen, rather than comment on it.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2020)

"A child?" Alanthia says interested. "I would say that should deserve some investigation... but I don't think we are in the best shape to deal with that. I'm out of spears... and I only have a couple of magic spells left."

"Did the child look frightened? Or simply curious? If it's not the first time your people have seen her, then she might not be in immediate danger... and we could come look tomorrow. What do you think?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

"More like searching for something," Naomi offered.  "Maybe curious?  Not frightened for sure."  She leans heavily against the immortal-tree-protector-of-party-members.  "And I understand, I'm in no shape to help today either, even if a life hangs in the balance.  She's survived at least one night, so hopefully she has some sort of shelter?  I don't know, I wouldn't expect a child to survive even an hour out here alone."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

Regarding the carcass Naomi suggests, "I'm sure a group from the village can come out and harvest it.  It's surely the least we can do for eliminating the threat."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 30, 2020)

"Perhaps it is not a child...but the true form of a spirit," Tharrin murmurs thoughtfully. "I'm Tharrin, by the way," he greets Naomi, wiggling his fingers. "And we're...well, _I'm_ not a witch...warlock. Wizard...there's one breath that flows through the world." The monk nods encouragingly at that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

The young woman stares blankly at Tharrin unsure how to reply to that.  She turns to Lizzie and says, "mother, your witch friends are strange."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

Lizzie shrugs. "Maybe I am just used to it, but the thing is that they're miracle workers when it comes to figuring out puzzles and problems and the like," she says. 

"Maybe they can help us figure out this little girl." 

Lizzie goes around the group one by one and introduces the others in the group, save Tharrin since he's already introduced himself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 31, 2020)

Tharrin laughs warmly, uncapping a flask to take a quick swing and belt out a refreshed sigh. "There is an energy, a chi, that flows through nature, every soul, through the avatar of a village and the roots of the mightiest cities, to the least spirits of the smallest blade of grass or tiny beetle. Understanding that flow is enlightening in a very real sense." As he says this he sways his hands together, drying the surfaces he'd gotten wet in the previous bottle and drawing the moisture back into his water gourd. Twisting them sharply, he purifies the water and then caps it. 

"So, time to head back?" He looks to Naomi. "We found Tara on the way out here and one of the others on your patrol arrived to the village before that to alert us. The last passed..." He trails off, rubbing the back of his neck. "Anyway, four to  your patrol, right? No one else to find? You hurt?" He stretches his arms towards the sky. "Cause I'm ready to head back! All this excitement's got me *hungry*."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2020)

"My name is Alanthia. And this is Ylin," Alanthia levels her arm to allow the little hawk to land there and squeak a greeting at Naomi. "We should definitely get back and allow your people... this task... I personally wouldn't know where to start with this." She glances at the carcass. "I have never seen a creature this large."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2021)

Naomi needs little encouragement to return, the trip back to the village is a bit slower but uneventful.  When they return they find most of the village in a loose battle formation, long spears and polearms in the back with a loose wall of heavy weapons in the front.  Gran is behind the group in what might loosely be the commanding role of the defense.  There's a tension in the air that relaxes slightly as the group approaches.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2021)

Alanthia waves and sighs in relief. "We made it back... phew!"

"I'm just so glad you all got alive from that one... The creature is dead not too far from here. Lizzie and Naomi might be able to tell you the right place... I'm still not used to these woods..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 2, 2021)

Tharrin waves wide on the approach like a damned fool, his swagger twice what it'd been before now. "Tara get back alright? Hope you all are in the mood to celebrate!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2021)

There's a little bit of nervous, and perhaps rude, laughter at the group's suggestion, Gran cautiously makes her way past the defensive line to address the group's return.  "I'm sorry, what did you say?"  She has a mildly diplomatic tone.

Naomi steps forward.  "It's true Gran, they summoned great magics and slew the thunder-walker.  It was amazing to behold!  It lies dead in the hunting grounds, we should send a group to harvest it right away."

Gran looks as if she's about to berate her great-granddaughter moment but pauses to inspect the party once more, then cautiously calls back to the line of defenders, "Karl, gather a group and go with Naomi to check it out.  _Be careful_ even if the thunder-walker is gone other creatures will sense the void and look to fill it."

To Tharrin she says, "yes, Tara returned a short time ago, she's recovering now.  She mentioned you went after Naomi, thank you for returning my people here safely."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2021)

"We did what we could... but that was close... We were running out of magic and things to throw at it. We got up a tree and lured it there..."

"If you don't mind... does anyone here trade for weapons? We realized we were a bit ill-equipped to handle it without ranged ones."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2021)

Ashe nods in agreement with Alanthia's words, "I would also like to speak to someone about the local herbs and medicines, for alchemic creations.  You may have more suitable materials for survival than what we have, and I am willing to trade recipes from where we are from."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2021)

The town is more than willing to trade with what they have, but what they have isn't much.  The village is mostly agricultural, tools and metal weapons are fairly hard to come by and carefully cared for.  Melee weapons would be available but the town doesn't waste metal on projectile based weapons (slings and hurled weapons would be available but not bows or crossbows, tools are probably follow similar patterns ask if you have questions).

As to healing Gran introduces a woman named Agnes to Ashe, she's of a similar venerable age and is the herbalist and healer.  She doesn't have much (or really any significant) alchemical knowledge, but she does know the local herbs quite well and their various medicinal uses.

After a few hours a portion of the group sent to inspect the 'thunder-walker' returns.  Semi-shocked they relay that the creature is indeed dead, and that their group has secured the carcass.  A healthy portion of the village breaks off into teams devoted to tasks related to claiming the yield.  Groups seem to run in a regular basis between the village and the corpse returning heavily laden with meat, hide, and bones.  In the village groups work to cook or preserve the meat and a small skilled group sets to the initial tasks of tanning the hide.  Between the groups they are quite busy through the morning and through the afternoon.

As the day gets later cooks begin setting up a grand feast, having far more meat than they reasonably know what to do with (rough guess would be in the neighborhood of 1000-5000lbs of meat).  Large fires are set to grill chunks of the thunder-walker, and pots are laid on coals to simmer various vegetables and accompaniments.  The scent of the roasting food fills the village well before the evening meal.

The village appears to favor very heavily seasoned food.  The thunder-walker meat itself is very gamey, but somewhat reminiscent of chicken.  The roasted meat is ripped off in stripped and served with a very spicy veggie-based sauce/paste/side eaten with flat-bread tortillas.  It's quite spicy, but also filling (I envision kind of a Mexican/Indian fusion meal).  And of course the meal is paired with the village beer; a light wheat beer with a crispness to it that, while served warm (what's refrigeration?) has an almost cool hint to it that contrasts well to the heavily spiced food.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 5, 2021)

Tharrin's all too happy to get down and party; while he's all too happy to help do some heavy lifting and scavenging in the time before feast, come the evening he's ready to let loose. He forgoes his own stores of booze to eat and drink his fill. He's interested in performing, showing off some passable gymnastics and dance moves as the faintly shimmering ink some of his tattoos have been penned with refract the light of the fires. Towards the end of the night when he has a bit more drink in him his focus moves more towards finding a place to _sleep_, so to speak. The half-orc swerves more heavily into flirting and makes a pass of dubious delicacy at a young woman of the village he's been acquainted with, such as Lyn, Tara, or maybe even Naomi.

*#Acrobatics Tharrin*: 1d20 (9) + 9 *Total*: 18
*#Performan(Dance)*: 1d20 (3) + 10 *Total*: 13


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2021)

Alanthia eats her fill of thunder-walker tacos. Her elven family were never big on meat meals and she takes the opportunity every chance she has now. She drinks a couple of beers just to down the spicyness . "This is very good! Oh- hot hot hot," she takes another sip. "Hey,  Lizzie, would you be able to make the same as this, but with less spices in the future?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2021)

Lizzie spent part of the meal preparation time making pie-like dishes, except for instead of fruit filling there was melted cheese, gravy, carrots, peas, and thunder-walker meat in little chunks. There was something else there, a little acidic and spicy flavoring that gave the whole thing a little kick. The crust on top was crumbly and golden brown and when anyone would cut a slice, the filling would run out of the sides and fill the air with this savory aroma. 

When Alanthia asks Lizzie about the beer, she thinks for a second. "I could probably make something of the sort, but brewing ain't really something I ever did much. I have helped others out, but there's a brewmaster around here somewhere that could give us some pointers!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2021)

"Oh, I meant the meat. Tharrin would like to know about the beer tho" she chuckles. Alanthia will not stay up for too late, she needs to write down a few spells she figure out could help them so she needs to wake up early.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2021)

Lizzie thinks over what's being said to her for a moment. "I could easily do that, there's not spices like this everywhere I go and I've learned that people in different areas like what they like. They ain't used to it like this so I have to tone things down some. The spice might also be there to cover up that earthy taste that a lot of wild meat has."

"If we had us more time I'd have cut the meat into little chunks and had it soaked in salt water or milk, some folks say you can use vinegar, but that'll make the meat tough because it's too acidic. It's also important to get the meat out of the field and cured as fast as possible, we did that well enough I think, but I think I could make us something to go inside of you...what did you call them? Tacos."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2021)

"Oh cooking was never my forte... That was more of my-..." she trails off a bit, the smile turning a little smaller. Ylin cuddles against her cheek. "... My mom's forte at home."

She looks up at the sky at the stars. "I had never seen so many stars..."

"She'd have loved to see it."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2021)

Ashe gathered the information from the herbalist, trading information with what she had in her notes, if anything matched up with the herbs, she exchanged any variant information.  She takes small test doses for experiments of the herbs to judge the alchemical properties of their healing.

While her mask didn't leave enough room to eat the massive meal, she kept it nearby.  She felt oddly at home with the natives, her horns were filed down to fit neatly under her mask, and yeah, her breath was smoke, and eyes glow, but when all was said and done, she wasn't much different than them. 

She didn't want to take time to celebrate though, she needed to test the herbs before they headed out.  She smiled as the others mingled, even if the food's spice brought her to tears a couple times.

(Yep, decided to go to the overbite version, not predator mouth xD)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "Oh cooking was never my forte... That was more of my-..." she trails off a bit, the smile turning a little smaller. Ylin cuddles against her cheek. "... My mom's forte at home."
> 
> She looks up at the sky at the stars. "I had never seen so many stars..."
> 
> "She'd have loved to see it."



"Your momma likes to cook? Why didn't you take me around to meet her. I'm sure she's got some stories to tell too," Lizzie chuckles. 

"My momma's in the Far Pastures, she passed when I was little bitty, I remember her though. She smelled like Silver Tansy, they don't even grow around here no more, but sometimes I think I smell them and I know my momma's with me." 



Captain Obvious said:


> Ashe gathered the information from the herbalist, trading information with what she had in her notes, if anything matched up with the herbs, she exchanged any variant information.  She takes small test doses for experiments of the herbs to judge the alchemical properties of their healing.
> 
> While her mask didn't leave enough room to eat the massive meal, she kept it nearby.  She felt oddly at home with the natives, her horns were filed down to fit neatly under her mask, and yeah, her breath was smoke, and eyes glow, but when all was said and done, she wasn't much different than them.
> 
> ...



Lizzie looks over at Ashe. "Y'all okay?" She thought for a moment. I guess it can be a bit much, can't it? You could always spoon some butter in there to help." 

After a while, Lizzie wanders over to *Tharrin*, doing a terrible job of pretending that she's not up to something: playing with her fingers absently and gazing off to the side to avoid eye contact. "Y'all enjoying yourself?" she asks. 

"You know, if you're feeling brave you might could take Naomi out on a stroll--to show you around and such. You seem like the sensible directional type in this bunch and it would help if when we leave two of us knew where we was heading. I would be careful though, she's hard headed and she scares most of the men-folk around here something fierce. She's probably 10 times worse than that there Thunder-Foot, poor thing's lucky we came along when we did."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 6, 2021)

After having spent the majority of his energy enjoying the festivities, Tharrin had started to wind down, sipping at a mug of beer as he looked on towards the forest. He raised his drink to Lizzie as she moved to join him. "Aye, I am. Your family knows how to party," he says with a grin.

When she begins to speak, he listens intently, waiting without interruption. After Lizzie's done speaking, he glances at her curiously, polishing off his beer. He grins faintly, showing off his slightly oversized canines. "I've got an alright sense of direction...but a lot of the time I just feel like going with the flow, y'know?" he says with a laugh, before he kips up to his feet to stretch. "Y'know, maybe I will. And in my experience...talking to woman is the simpler part. It's tanglin' with her family that's the tricky part." He laughs, then gives her a lazy two finger salute. "Thanks Lizzie, I'll be off!" The half-orc then wanders about the feast to see if he can find *Naomi*.

"Pretty uh, nice feast, huh?" he greets.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2021)

Ashe nods at Lizzie's worry, "Yes, it's delicious." She says, as the draph disappears into the fray again.  

Her eyes widen in an epiphany as she stares at the last of her T-Rex Tacos, "This spice could be used in a blinding  vaporous potion..." Her voice is mildly excited as she writes in her notebook, ideas filling her mind for possible future purpose.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> The half-orc then wanders about the feast to see if he can find *Naomi*.
> 
> "Pretty uh, nice feast, huh?" he greets.


Naomi's still a little on edge from her almost-certainly-should-have-died experience, but she smiles at Tharrin's approach.  "Yes, and so late in the season it will probably be the last excuse we get for such a feast."  She sips at her beer as she talks, "but I don't know if we could preserve it all anyway, so better to enjoy what we can than let it go to waste."




Captain Obvious said:


> Her eyes widen in an epiphany as she stares at the last of her T-Rex Tacos, "This spice could be used in a blinding vaporous potion..." Her voice is mildly excited as she writes in her notebook, ideas filling her mind for possible future purpose.


(( *flips through virtual pages trying to find some options here* ))

"Blinding" would be a bit much, but it certainly could be irritating in a vaporous form.

A few options, depending on what she's going for.

Area (anywhere from a single 5' square to maybe a 15' burst)
Gas duration (is it an instant thing, or does it hang in an area for a few rounds)
Irritant duration (likely options would be between 1 round and maybe 1d4+1 rounds)
Irritant effect, either 'sickening' (a simple distillation) or 'nauseated' (a more complex chemical purification)

DC would likely be static and likely would have decreasing return (gut says fort DC 12-15 depending on how expensive it ends up getting).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2021)

Tharrin flashes a brief grin before it fades slightly. "Not bad for a last hurrah..." he begins to say, thumbing over his shoulder then. "Say...if it's not too much to ask, I was wondering if you'd like to go on a walk for a bit?" He pauses a moment. "Y'know...since you know your way around, and me an' the others are going to be traveling...so helps to get a...lay of the land, right?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2021)

> "Your momma likes to cook? Why didn't you take me around to meet her. I'm sure she's got some stories to tell too," Lizzie chuckles.



Alanthia shakes her head slightly. "She died not so long ago. It was an accident with some magic items." She says looking at the stars and grows quiet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia shakes her head slightly. "She died not so long ago. It was an accident with some magic items." She says looking at the stars and grows quiet.


For a moment Lizzie grows quiet. "It's sad, but she's with your ancestors and her friends Far Pastures now. People have all the room and whatever they want there," Lizzie says earnestly. 

She rises to her feet. "I'm gonna leave y'all to it. I'd like to head home and check on some things and the like."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2021)

Having been of limited help with the thunderwalker, Highness is content to sit quietly and eat her monstrous taco. 

"I hope this is safe to eat...eh, there are probably worse ways to die than shitting endlessly...scratch that."

She sighs as her vision stops at a certain range. People come in and out of her field of vision as though coming through a giant black curtain.  the fact that she couldnt see the whole thunderwalker made her uncharacteristicly melancholy. 

"Well no point moping about it. If you werethat type, the streets would have claimed you years ago. Bright side..."

She positioned her back to a tree and took out her daggers, practicing throwing them behind her.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2021)

Alanthia wishes everyone a good night. ((If I remember correctly, Gran had offered her place for us to stay, right?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

Lizzie’s home is a squat, round building near where her grandmother lives. The outside of the house is made of worn bricks carefully crafted and rounded, but obviously weathered by years of winds and rain. There are little touches of Lizzie visible to anyone who has associated with her enough to notice how she is: there are little flowers and herbs outside in plant-boxes and there are wooden board with paintings of pies and cakes on them with strange writing surrounding it.

Inside of the house everything is rustic and sufficiently aged to be comfortably quaint without being run down. The house is four rooms other than the main one. A bedroom, a kitchen that spells out onto a covered patio for grilling and curing meats, and the two bedrooms for the twins.

When Lizzie enters to find her son lounging about with a book she snaps her fingers to get his attention.

“Y’all gonna have to share a room for the night, we’ve got some company and Gran might not be able to take them all on! And there's some sweet, young women who might be around here, you mind your manners and show them some respect!”


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2021)

Alanthia thanks Lizzie and takes a space to place her bedroll.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2021)

Lizzie goes to work, quietly cleaning and straightening up things in the house. Since she had been gone for much longer than she initially expected some of the food that she'd had went bad. There was fruit in the basket on the table that was on its last leg and some of the water she had collected had sat long enough that she wouldn't feel comfortable drinking it. 

She dumped the water and collected the fruit up to throw it outside, stopping to speak to Alanthia. "You can take Dov's bed if you want," she said. "He's sleeping in there with his sister, so it's fine." 

"Not everyday that we get to sleep in actual beds, huh?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2021)

"At least is not as cold as outside..." she says while covering herself with a blanket. "This is a nice place you have, Lizzie. And I mean the town in general... it's so different to the city. No levels... no limits, it still feels like some kind of dream."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2021)

Lizzie is still flitting about the house cleaning things and picking up as she chuckles in response. 

"Oh, really? I think where y'all come from is super different--this is just home. I wouldn't say it's like a dream or nothing. It's just here. I do like it a lot. I didn't realize there could be so many people living so close together."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2021)

"I'm surprised myself... I have always thought on helping improve living standards with my magic, but maybe what we just needed was more space..."

"I would like to talk with Gran tomorrow before we leave. Tell her about trade with our city when that comes around. I noticed there aren't many metal tools or weapons. That could help you out a lot, you know."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

Lizzie nods. "I think cause usable metal is so hard to come by and when you have to shape it there's a lot of heat involved in the process. That can be dangerous what with all the woods and fields around," Lizzie said. 

"Even then I think that we would like to have more out here and more magic in general--but being in your city can be a bit overwhelming." 

She then quickly adds. "But the people was nice."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2021)

Highness thought back to her past as she flicked the daggers behind her, most falling short of her target. Despite her determination not to get down about her sight, she could not ignore the emotion. She stopped throwing her daggers and sat beneath the tree and looked at the night sky through the leaves, except she couldn't see the stars. 

Before she had dove head first into the unknown, she used to stare through the dome towards the sky. She used to draw shapes by connecting the dots, then named them - later she found out that someone had already done that. But their drawings were dumb. 3 stars would somehow make an animal? Her version had three of four really big pictures. The winter one was her favourite as that had a woman chasing a cat with a giant bird in the sky and a mountain in the background. She wondered if it was the same out here.

She was going to be Queen of the world and yet she couldn't see the stars. 

She was going to be...

Highness sat up, having slumped a great deal. She was going to be Queen. She would just have people draw her the night sky. Perhaps, she could have her room ceiling painted every season to reflect the night sky. Every problem has a solution. Heck, if she really wanted, she was sure she could restore the sight back to normal. Idly she picked up a dagger and threw it behind her; it flew and skidded across a leaf. It would have been lovely had the dagger stabbed the leaf in some sort of victorious proving of a point. Of course, life was not that simple. She stood and kept practicing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Tharrin flashes a brief grin before it fades slightly. "Not bad for a last hurrah..." he begins to say, thumbing over his shoulder then. "Say...if it's not too much to ask, I was wondering if you'd like to go on a walk for a bit?" He pauses a moment. "Y'know...since you know your way around, and me an' the others are going to be traveling...so helps to get a...lay of the land, right?"


Naomi grins.  "I wouldn't mind a little exercise, green-skin."  She sets down her food and pulls herself to her feet and stretches a little.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2021)

"You could probably show me a thing or two as far as stamina goes, if today's any measure," Tharrin says as he offers her a helping hand up. He's not shy about studying her as she stretches. "Y'all get many travelers through here, on average?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lizzie nods. "I think cause usable metal is so hard to come by and when you have to shape it there's a lot of heat involved in the process. That can be dangerous what with all the woods and fields around," Lizzie said.
> 
> "Even then I think that we would like to have more out here and more magic in general--but being in your city can be a bit overwhelming."
> 
> She then quickly adds. "But the people was nice."


"Yes... you might need a bit more of magic out here. I noticed the are almost no casters here.  I would assume you have a couple of acolytes, clerics, but mostly druids out here. Now that I think about it... are you a follower of a particular god? I don't remember if  you mentioned it before."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 18, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> "You could probably show me a thing or two as far as stamina goes, if today's any measure," Tharrin says as he offers her a helping hand up. He's not shy about studying her as she stretches. "Y'all get many travelers through here, on average?"


She gives a slightly rasping laugh.  "You would be surprised what the right incentive can do for your morning jog."  The Draph gives a coy smile and continues, "you can do a lot given the right incentive, you know?"  Briskly she changes topics, "no, not many.  There are a handful of traders that visit from other villages a few times a season.  On rare occasion there will be another reason for someone from the other villages to visit, either exploring or wanting to talk to Gran or someone."

"You folks are the first travelers I have heard of to come from beyond the villages.  From the East, you said?  What's it like there?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2021)

"I was, already, surprised...quite a bit..." he admits with weary, almost reverent murmur. "Oh...uh...I can't even explain it properly. There's _so_ much. Going on, in terms of space. There's like...seventy million people or something like that. everything's crowded, people sometimes live in tunnels, there's lots of guilds with money to throw around, magic, automatons and machines if you know where to look..." He trails off, slinging his hands behind his neck. "It's home. I'm from a guild myself, but it's more an order that teaches you...how to be, I guess? In mind, body, and soul. The mind stuff isn't always easy for me, but the body stuff's not hard."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2021)

"Seventy million?"  Naomi says laughing for a moment before realizing the half-orc is serious.  "That's more than," she pauses somewhat shocked looking at her hands as if mentally counting on fingers.  After a moment she seems to give up, "that's many, many villages.  That number is too big, you are joking right?"  She shakes her head somewhat numb, "no wonder you could slay the thunder-walker, your hunters must need to kill hundreds of such beasts every day just to keep everyone fed!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2021)

"Oh...no no no. There's nothing like those thunder walkers where I'm from. Just a lot of farms and magically grown food I figure. Truth be told, I never imagined we'd be able to survive out here, much less that there were folks doing it all on their own. The amount of space, and tranquility you have here is...refreshing. I can't imagine such a tight knit community ever popping up where I'm from. Guilds would find some way to pick it clean. Though, maybe you could think of each of the guilds as their own sort of village..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "Yes... you might need a bit more of magic out here. I noticed the are almost no casters here.  I would assume you have a couple of acolytes, clerics, but mostly druids out here. Now that I think about it... are you a follower of a particular god? I don't remember if  you mentioned it before."


Lizzie only sort of understands the concept of gods, but she tries to think to the best of her ability what is meant by it all.

"I think I get what y'all mean about these god some of the time--like that real gussied up woman who we met back there that time. The fate one and all that," Lizzie says trying to recall. It had only been maybe a matter of days, but it felt like that happened months ago.

"I don't know what these gods do, if they control fate or what have you, but then maybe when we were in the city people talked about gods creating them. I went to this big old nice building where this man talked about it on the way home from work one day."

Lizzie smiles to herself as if something about the memory were fun.

"We wasn't created like that, no. Long ago Brother Ram, Sister Cow, and Goat Kid were out hunting for food. There'd been a drought or something and droughts do what they do. For some reason, Trickster Sheep did what she does and fooled them with one of her riddles."

"They find out she's tricked them and they got to chasing her became separated from the herds. To survive they had to work together and eventually a little village formed. After a long time they learned to walk upright and their hair began to fall off in some places revealing the forms of Draph we see now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Oh...no no no. There's nothing like those thunder walkers where I'm from. Just a lot of farms and magically grown food I figure. Truth be told, I never imagined we'd be able to survive out here, much less that there were folks doing it all on their own. The amount of space, and tranquility you have here is...refreshing. I can't imagine such a tight knit community ever popping up where I'm from. Guilds would find some way to pick it clean. Though, maybe you could think of each of the guilds as their own sort of village..."


Naomi listens politely though her face shows a bit of shell shock, clearly still struggling with the concept of what he describes.  After a while she adds, "it certainly sounds interesting, perhaps I can visit sometime?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2021)

Something about this comment kind of...catches Tharrin off guard, if for a bit. He opens his mouth to reply, but then closes it, smiling as his eyes shut. "Yea, I don't see any reason why not. You might even like the change of pace. I warn you, though, not everyone there is as friendly or attractive as me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2021)

As the party winds down the village generally quiets as more and more people find their sleep for the night.  There's a strict guard detail left awake, watching the entrances to the village, and a handful stay up late cleaning up from the feast and other various work related tasks.  Party members may or may not have gotten lucky with villagers, perhaps even with a relative or party members, but obviously the villagers are polite enough not to gossip about such things while the party is still present.

In the morning the village is back to a bustle of activity, taking care of countless routine tasks however Gran comes to visit the party shortly after they are up and moving, accompanied by a pair of villagers that appear to have worked through the night.  "Travelers," she begins.  "And of course Granddaughter.  We have little to offer that truly shows our appreciation but we thought we might make gift of your work, I hope you do not find that offensive."

The two others with them present a number of different outfits of leather, expertly tailored and obviously made from the hide of the thunder-walker.  "We didn't have time to dye them," one of the villagers offers, "but it should be a simple process if you have another day."


*Spoiler*: _Options!_ 




Through magical plot-reading abilities the villagers make a set of gear appropriate for each of you!  But OOC you have choices as to what you'd like to use:

T-Rex Leather Clothing, Not Armor, Armor Bonus +2, No Max Dex, No armor check penalty, no arcane spell failure, weight 5 lbs.
T-Rex Leather Armor, Light Armor, Armor Bonus +4, Max Dex +6, No armor check penalty, 10% arcane spell failure, weight 20lbs.
T-Rex Hide Armor, Medium Armor, Armor Bonus +6, Max Dex +4, Armor Check penalty -2, 20% arcane spell failure, weight 35lbs.
T-Rex Bone reinforced hide plate, Heavy Armor, Armor Bonus +8, Max Dex +0, Armor Check penalty -6, 40% arcane spell failure, 50lbs.

All the equipment is non-magical but masterwork quality (stats included above).  The T-Rex hide equipment is slightly heavier than normal leather gear, but is considerably tougher.

The bone reinforced armor is literally identical to masterwork half-plate, but is technically druid friendly.




They also offer prepared dried meat in functionally unlimited qualities (treat as normal rations, though I imagine dried t-rex will get old eventually).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 24, 2021)

Tharrin is in a relatively good mood the next morning even though he can't really recall how his night ending. He's up earlier than most to meditate, bouncing back without very much of a hangover to speak of...though still with some sluggishness in his step. Once he spots the new dinosaur digs, he's roused from this post morning meditation hangover fugue into his energetic self. 

"These are great! Gran, you shouldn't have!" He gives Gran and any villagers present amicable hugs. "This is great, sheesh, I love it. Anyway you could die it a bit like..." He gestures to the slim fitting digs he currently had on. "Actually, maybe I can just wear this as a vest beneath it...put the sash over it..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2021)

((Just a note that for the "clothes" option it's technically an "armor" bonus but the intent was to not make it interfere with other abilities, so basically they're clothes in all respects, if slightly heavy and durable clothes that would be game-breaking in a sane world.  As such they can be layered normally.  The village can match the dying but that will take them about a day to do, I wasn't sure how fast the party wanted to leave.))

Gran looks to the tailors she brought with her and they consider the question and the garment a moment before indicating that they can indeed match the design if that is what Tharrin wants.

"Lives are very precious in our village," Gran responds.  "Your actions saved Naomi for sure, and likely saved a dozen others that would have perished in the attempt to drive it off.  You will _always_ have a place here with us, if you desire."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2021)

Highness looks at the garb, "Thunderwalker slayer armaments.  i rather like the sound of that. This Queen shall not forget your generosity this day. Your village is under my protection!" Highness states

"Um...just out of interest,  is there a ruler of these lands?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

Lizzie holds the leather thunder walker armor up against her body, looking down at it with apparent adoration. "Woowee, y'all know what? This might be the best darn surprise I've had in some time." She runs her hand down it, to see how it looks pressed against her form. 

"You know, I was just thinking I needed an honest to god armor that I could really work with and here it is. Like the ancestors heard me calling out and answered."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2021)

Vergil said:


> "Um...just out of interest, is there a ruler of these lands?"


"Generally people know enough to rule themselves in the village," Gran says with only slight amusement.  "I tend to give orders in emergencies and other tend to follow them on account of the fact that I'm old enough to know better and they should."

"Most of the other villages use something similar, I think.  A few of them have a chieftain or mayor that they pick through some nonsense but I don't really understand their process."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2021)

Alanthia will accept the Leather Clothing. "Thank you so much. This is great."

She seems also interested on getting an idea of where the other villages might be.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2021)

"So, if there were to be a foreign power that came, is there anything that would unite the villages to face a common threat?" Highness asks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

Vergil said:


> "So, if there were to be a foreign power that came, is there anything that would unite the villages to face a common threat?" Highness asks


"Most of the villages don't got much to do with one another and they're miles apart. We trade, but mostly that's it," Lizzie says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2021)

soulnova said:


> She seems also interested on getting an idea of where the other villages might be.


Gran is aware of maybe a dozen villages in the general area that are all very similar to this one.  There would be a couple on the way to the west where the ruins are.



Vergil said:


> "So, if there were to be a foreign power that came, is there anything that would unite the villages to face a common threat?" Highness asks



Gran generally agrees with this, the villages are all small enough they barely have their own government and none of them seem to really understand the concept of a greater leadership.

"I suppose if something like the thunder-walker were here and we couldn't drive it off we might send to the other villages for help.  I can't recall it ever happening though, that kind of desperation would be a large loss of face."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 24, 2021)

Tharrin begins to strip down right then and there, at least until he's shirtless, before putting on the leather vest, and layering the looser gi and sash of his shozoku on top. He begins leaping in place, performing cartwheels, and attempting practice waterbending forms to get a feel for the fabric. He appears rather pleased afterward.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2021)

Highness's attention is momentarily caught by a shirtless half orc that she looks at without turning her attention to Tharrin. Yes, there were advantages to this ability. She wondered where Jon had gotten to.

"Hm, I think having outposts with guards inbetween villages would be good. A neutral faction, people from all villages to protect villages as a whole."

"Do you have any other concerns about the well being of your village? How is trade between villages?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2021)

Alanthia blushes and turns around.

"Yeah, what Highness said."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 25, 2021)

From Gran's explanation trade is more for necessities than any sort of formal commercial system.  The villages are _mostly_ the same but some naturally have more of some resources and are in need of others.  Emergencies also pop up from time to time from disease or natural incident that encourages them to interact.  They don't really have any formal documented system, but are generally "good neighbors" with one another.

As to mutual defense, the concept doesn't sound like something they've considered.  They do patrols to keep the areas near their village secure (as much as possible) but they don't really have any coordination between the villages.  It sounds like the sort of thing that might help with the whole "raiders from the Northwest come on a regular basis to kidnap people" thing though.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2021)

After he's done moving around properly, culminating in a flip, Tharrin raises both arms towards the sky. "Nice! I'm with it." The finer points of what Highness is discussing with Gran seem to go over his head, however. "Anyone wanna get some early morning sparring out of the way? I feel like I'm wearing a second, lizard-y skin!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2021)

"Alright then..." Alanthia nods. "After breakfast, are we going to go to the ruins? I think we were debating about that yesterday before all the things with the beast happened..."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 25, 2021)

"Well, if you don't mind, would I be permitted to start the wheels on a common guard and a trade schedule? It would take quite some time, but the first goal would be to secure the major roads...."

Highness looks at the ground and realizes that there doesn't seem to be a road

"Scratch that, first, is there a common way for this village to connect to the next nearest? If I'm not being too intrusive, do you have a map with the nearest villages on it?" 

If they could see her eyes, they would note that they were wide with excitement, as it was her hands were very animated as thoughts raced through her head, she started pacing quickly. "Oh my...setting up an INFRASTUCTURE! This is a dream come true. No corruption, just a clean slate to work with and building the most perfect kingdom where we all work towards a common goal. Oh, but what if there are people who think they can do it better? Well, I would listen to them of course and find a compromise. And if they don't want to?"

She stopped pacing.

"I suppose I could have a group of advisors that would lay out the merits of each approach and...." Highness noticed Gran behind her as she came out of her inner mind.

"AH! I'm sorry, ahem, I got a little carried away there." She straightened her back and lifted her chin up, trying to regain her Queenly composure, " A map, yes, that would be most useful - if it is not too much of a bother." she said her excitement bubbling beneath.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2021)

"I have a general map of the area. Knowing the other villages' overall location would help us to move around. I don't know much about making roads but marking the way between the towns that are friendly seems like a start."

"But all that planning is nothing without resources... we must find those first." She reminds Highness.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 26, 2021)

((I'll post a map with some dots on it later  ))

Gran is able to mark down approximate locations of the other villages.  There isn't any roads or infrastructure between them currently though the paths that the traders follow are pretty intuitive.

Highness could probably speculate on where roads would make sense, though this would probably be easier with the right supporting skills (Knowledge: engineering, Craft: cartography, maybe other craft skills, and any sort of profession skill around city or nation building/management).


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2021)

"Thank you!" She beams at Gran and turns smiling at Alanthia. 

"Isnt it exciting? I have to find advisors that know all this, and raise funds."

She frowns "I think the hardest part is going to be setting up a system like taxes. Argh, but i hate that, it makes people complain."

"These folk seem like neighborly people, perhaps something like a voluntary fund would be better. I think building on the community spirit is a good thing. Ill have to think on that."

Highness said getting way ahead of herself. 

"How to build a road and make it safe...." she mumbled


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2021)

Alanthia has +10 on Engineering. "Maybe I could give you some idea..."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2021)

"Well you are going to be my chief advisor. What would we need to connect the villages. Materials, labor, costs and time." Highness asked, repeating what she had heard from a construction worker


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 26, 2021)

Tharrin summarily has absolutely no idea what the majority of what's being discussed means. He certainly listens, but drawing meaning seems to be well beyond him. "You preparing for the next time a thunder-walker rears its head? Also, are we still heading to those ruins or...doing this today?" The half-orc stops his flipping and kata practice.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2021)

"Ruins?" Highness cocked her head, confused

"Oh yeah! Lets go do the Destiny thing!" She said happily, "its so nice having actual goals and not just planning on how to eat. That got boring pretty quick. A rush when you were running but it was kinda disheartening when all you had to show for your efforts was a slightly less feeling of hunger."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2021)

((If you guys are ready to move on we can.  Going to the ruins will be about a 5 day trip, the first two days will be in the "villages" area, but will likely get more dangerous from there.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2021)

((Will do some light moving on, if there was stuff still to do that's fine but I don't want people waiting on me.))

The group starts out headed to the West following the directions the village could provide.  The first two days will be lightly wooded areas, in the general vicinity of the villages.  And while nothing's safe in the world, it's not expected to have serious encounters.  If the party chooses, they can probably stop at other villages for the night those nights.

Shortly into the third day they should leave the woods and head into a plains area, where the wild creatures the villages call the "shifters" tend to patrol the area in greater numbers and sometimes in stronger and more powerful forms.

At least for the initial travel in the morning this proves true, the weather is cool but otherwise pleasant and the only sounds seem to be smallish animals that seem intent on staying out of sight of the party's travel.

((Still being lazy with map, sorry, will do eventually, keep reminding me))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 28, 2021)

Tharrin's all too happy to stop at the villages each night of the initial nights, enjoying the company of the women there, sparring to be had, and any available booze they might have. He's feeling well rested when they strike out on their own into the third day, though in the morning he approaches Alanthia in private after breakfast to speak alone for a brief spell. "Hey uh -- can I talk to you for a little bit? Shouldn't take long!" He beams as if to punctuate the point.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2021)

Alanthia also agrees they should spent the night on the other villages. She will take care of start making annotations of their location and other natural landmarks along the way.

She turns to Tharrin tilting her head. "Yes, of course."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 29, 2021)

He smiles, clapping his hands together before bowing his head. "Thanks! Appreciate it..." After they're out of earshot of the others when they stop for a break or something other, he lowers his voice. "So...you're pretty smart, right?" His tone is low and somewhat conspiratorial.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 29, 2021)

Ashe settles with her Rex hide clothing and mithril armor atop.  Making a splash potion of pepper spray, she feels strangely more comfortable with everything the longer she is out of the dome.  She takes notes in her journal as they travel of the local herbs, keeping to herself, or explaining the herbal properties she learned from the medicine woman to (sentient sword I totally didn't forget the name of) for his future reference.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2021)

"I have been studying for most of my life. I would like to think I'm at least as good with magic and books as you are with people."

"Do you need help with anything?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 29, 2021)

He gives her a strange look at her first comment but smiles despite it. "Yes! I do. I..." He clears his throat quietly, lowering his voice even further. "I was wondering if you could teach me how to read..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2021)

Alanthia is not surprised by this. She simply gives him a gentle nod. "Of course, I would gladly help."

"There's not much time while we walk but we can take a moment when we stop to make camp or rest."

In the meant time, she will take a sheet from her journal with the alphabet and sing the ABC song in low voice, pointing at each letter. In the bottom, she will write Tharrin's name.

"T-h-a-r-r-i-n."

She will give him the sheet for safekeeping.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 30, 2021)

As the group _merrily_ continues their trek towards the ruins - or the next closest village, as it were - every so often, one could swear they could pick up the sound of something akin to a boulder rolling somewhere far off into the distance. Which is rather peculiar, given that they're currently moving through a plains-esque biome, but not too concerning since the noise itself didn't seem to be making much headway in gaining on the group.

*. . . *

But in that lay the problem itself. The sound of _boulder_ neither grew closer or more distant from the group - this would mean that _boulder_ was in fact, at best, inspecting them, and stalking them at worst. After awhile, however, the sounds of cacophonous rolling would gradually fade, indicating that whatever was following them had either satiated its curiosity or became disinterested in the group as a potential source of sustenance.

When the group eventually settles down beneath the remains of a partially eroded rolling hill for a break to stretch and rest, the sound of _boulder_ off in the distance returned and had noticeably hastened its pace, bringing the group back on guard. Surely enough, with its momentum, _boulder_ soon launched itself over the hill's edge and over the group, momentarily blocking out the sun as it soared overhead, and violently crash-landed with a loud *boom *not too far in front.

As the dust and other airborne debris settled, _boulder_ was slowly revealed - it was indeed the size of a standard boulder, with a diameter of about 3 to 4 feet. However, this thing was perfectly spherical and metallic. Silently, the metal sphere sat in place as if observing the group. And yet, as suddenly as it had presented itself, the sphere began spinning rapidly in place, causing four insectoid-like segmented legs to sprout out from the main body, stopping to prop itself up. After rearing to its full height, a disc-like "head" rose up from the top-center of the body, its "eyes" vividly lighting up even in the bright late morning light.

Again, it silently observed the group, emitting quiet warbling and beeping noises as the seconds passed.



*Perhaps this was an ancient wandering sentry of some sort that had been, through some absurd series of strokes of fortune, reactivated and released back into the world...?*


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2021)

Alanthia stops and looks at the metal sphere. "Don't get too close to it." She will cast detect magic.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 30, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Alanthia is not surprised by this. She simply gives him a gentle nod. "Of course, I would gladly help."
> 
> "There's not much time while we walk but we can take a moment when we stop to make camp or rest."
> 
> ...


"Tee...ache...eh...are. Are...aye...in." He grins, then quickly ambushes the wizard with a hug around the shoulders. "Thanks! We can practice whenever you have a spot of time." He folds the piece of paper up and slides it into one of the inner folds of his uniform.


Yami Munesanzun said:


> As the group _merrily_ continues their trek towards the ruins - or the next closest village, as it were - every so often, one could swear they could pick up the sound of something akin to a boulder rolling somewhere far off into the distance. Which is rather peculiar, given that they're currently moving through a plains-esque biome, but not too concerning since the noise itself didn't seem to be making much headway in gaining on the group.
> 
> *. . . *
> 
> ...


Tharrin's normally carefree demeanor is put off rhythm by the presence of an imperceptible but unusually large force stalking the party. He peers around for it whenever the sound comes into focus, but inevitably comes up short each time. When it stops, there's a bit of relaxing, but the uncomfortable feeling always ends up coming back when it resurfaces.

When a giant automaton careens off the hill behind them and crash lands directly in front of them, the monk acts without thinking. Drawing up a wave of water from a nearby stream, he moves to the front of the group as a barrier of water forms around him. With his distance kept, he swings a lazy looking hook at the wandering sentry, water whipping out at an awkward angle to ding it.

*#Waterbending*: 1d20 (16) + 6 *Total*: 22
*#Damage*: 2d6 (*1*, 3) + 3 *Total*: 7


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2021)

On instinct Lizzie goes for her bow, taking aim at the metal boulder like creature before them. It has been sometime since she used her bow, but it had been the first weapon she trained with and probably the one she was better at utilizing. She followed Tharrin's motion with her eyes. 

"This ain't nothing from around here. Maybe we was followed from the city," she says, venturing to guess that the only kind of place that could have produced something like this was the city. It certainly wasn't alive and if anyone was inside of it they would be well protected.

She nocks an arrow, draws back the bow string and fires at the side of the thing's hull. "Stay back whoever y'all are!"

*Atk:* 
Result: 1d20 (8) + 8
Total: 16

*Dmg: *
Result: 1d8 (5) + 2
Total: 7


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2021)

Ashe is taken by surprise by the boulder, however doesn't show outwardly, charcoal still in hand, notebook held in her tail to keep one hand free.  "Hm.  Interesting." Her voice is calm, and she doesn't take a battle stance, just watching, waiting for the next move of the creature.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 31, 2021)

Sensing the incoming danger, the construct begins withdrawing its _head_ and legs back into the main body. Each leg segment smoothly retracts into the larger one before it, with hatches closing tightly over the articulate claw-tipped ends after each leg has been pulled back in.

*Action: Defend *(I guess? It's been awhile)

After all exposed appendages have been safely sealed up, the spherical droid bursts into another violent in-place spin, sending more dust and loose small debris flying about - lightly obscuring the immediate area about itself for a brief moment. Just as quickly as it had arrived, it left, semi-awkwardly rounding the base of the small eroded hill with a wobbly turn.

Moments later, off in the distance in the general direction the construct retreated, the group could just barely make out what sounded to be one person yelling - with short pauses between each vocal outburst. As the person drew closer, the familiar sound of _boulder _from earlier returned - this time at a much more "relaxed" pace.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2021)

"Hold on, Tharrin. I think I might know who that is... Jinzo, is that you?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 31, 2021)

Surely enough, a familiar face would stagger into view from behind the hill - his hair matted to his skin with sweat along with dirt, plant debris and whatnot. Breathing heavily as he comes to a stop, Jinzo hunches over, propping himself up on his knees. There could be no doubt - he had been running for a good long while, likely trailing behind this new, overly-eager construct.

"Ya'll're. . ." He pauses, turning his head to dry-spit out some dirt from his mouth, his chest heaving  gradually slower as he slows his breathing. "Hah...Good thing y're th' most normal n' f'miliar-smellin' things out 'ere...Almost lost track o'ya a few times these past few days...Hoo...No no no..." Heaving a loud grunt, he squats down, sweat staining the dirt beneath him as it drips off from his forehead and chin. "Heh...Good thing I'm used ta' losin' m'sleep every now n' again."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2021)

Alanthia nods and waves to the others. "It's ok... it's Jinzo," she sighs in relief. "No wonder why it took you so long. I was asking myself when would you show up."

She turns to Tharrin and Moti. "You didn't met him, but he started out with our group." She glances at Boulder. "Seems like he's been quite busy."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 31, 2021)

Jinzo looks up and over towards the now-still spherical droid from his lowered posture, dusting himself off as he slowly rises to his feet.

"Wh-...This thing'ere..?" He bangs a fist against the side of the droid, resulting in a dull metallic thud. "Nah. This've been in th' works fer a hot minnit'r'two. Jus' needed a couple'a hours ta' get the processors'n'connections all wired up right'n'proper from that bare bones one ya'll're familiar with from earlier...~" He explains proudly with a smile.

But that smile vanishes just as quickly, and he glances over toward the horizon wistfully, muttering only a quiet "Hm." as any indication of inner thought, otherwise betrayed by the two ears atop his head tucked back somewhat.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2021)

The majority of what's said between the two seems to go right over Tharrin's head. "Sounds cool! Good to meet you, and sorry it was such a hassle for you to catch up." He glances at the others, thumbing the way they were headed. "So, time to get back on the road then?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2021)

"Just to make sure there are no more surprises... Jinzo, Moti here is technically a body controlled by a magical sentient sword. In case you are wondering about the blade sticking in his torso. The body IS dead. He can manipulate them with life energy for a while but it seems they slowly run out of their capacity to react to it. We found him with the gnome trying to ask if it was possible to make a battery like with electricity but it's not the same."

((Check:  ))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 1, 2021)

A twitch of an ear, Jinzo glances back over his shoulder at the..._person_, giving the impaled husk a lingering once-over. "That jus' _looks_ all sorts o' inefficient." He finally remarks with a slight sigh. "Mmm...Does the body necessarily need t'be impaled? I currently have a vacant shell m'self..." He pauses, hiking a finger back towards the standby-construct. "Since all the sensors'n'such are busy piloting this'ere test model."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2021)

"I'm not sure to be honest."

"I'm just glad you made it. We had some trouble back at the village. We really need some ranged weapons."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 1, 2021)

While still eyeing the puppeted body out from the corner of his eye, Jinzo removes a crossbow bolt from his backpack. "Well, t'would seem tha' I had the good foresight t'go an' buy m'self a crossbow~" He reveals, his usual grin returning. 

Glancing over at Tharrin, he then looks around the immediate area where they had settled down to briefly rest. "...Oh! Did I go an' ruin yer down time? My deepest apologies."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2021)

Tharrin scratches his head. "We weren't really keeping too heavy pace so...not really. I think it was about time to get back to the road, but you did just hustle to catch up. If anything we should wait a bit longer for you to catch your breath and get settled, I think."

He grins at Alanthia, placing a hand to his chest. "Awh, c'mon, we made it out alive didn't we? And with a _feast_ to boot."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 1, 2021)

"Well, if ya'll don't mind, I'm gon' try t'fix up these dings y'went and put on..._Rough Roller_..?" He glances off towards the side, mouthing silently. "...This'un here, anyways." He slaps the side of the bot, then immediately takes out a few tools.
*Ability Repair 1D6 . . : 1*

Only having briefly worked on fixing the damage to his mech, Jinzo casts another forlorn glance over in - what one can only assume to be - the general direction of the City, somewhere far over the horizon. "...Then again, seein' as how it prob'ly went'n'made a ruckus speedin' all the way over here, it'd prob'ly be best if we got on our way, yeah?" He suggests, returning the necessary tools to his backpack. " 'Sides, I kin catch m'breath while we walk."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2021)

Alanthia nods. "Yeah, we should get moving."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2021)

The party walks on for a while after unexpectedly reuniting with Jinzo.  Most of the morning travel is quiet but about the time the party is ready to break for lunch they notice that the odd background sounds of the forest have gone silent.  About 50' from the party they notice a horse sized black-and-white creature examining the party.  At the moment it looks perhaps "curious" about the group, and seems to be pacing them.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2021)

Highness cocks her head in curiousity, "What is that?....and why is it so quiet around here?"

She looks around for any signs that there may be more of them. "It would be bad if these  things were vicious and hunted in packs. Perhaps this could be a predator of the Thunderwalker..."

Perception
1d20+13
9+13 = 22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2021)

Lizzie keeps her distance, pausing to make sure not to frighten the creature. She tries to get a good look at it to see if it's anything that she recognizes. Lizzie will look for some tracks and observe the thing for other indicators of what it is (because her nature knowledge modifier is shit!). 

*Perception: *
Result: 1d20 (10) + 6
Total: 16

*survival: *1d20 (13) + 6 Total: 19


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2021)

Alanthia stops and looks at the creature to try to discern if she has any idea of what it could be.
K.Nature


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2021)

((Oh dice spam, how I missed you!  ))



Vergil said:


> Perception
> 1d20+13
> 9+13 = 22


Highness can't see the creature at this distance but can hear it moving and probably guess roughly the size and distance from that.  It doesn't sound aggressive?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Perception: *
> Result: 1d20 (10) + 6
> Total: 16


Lizzie doesn't recognize the specific creature, but the shifters come in wide varieties so she would probably guess it's a larger version of that.  Size means less with shifters than with other creatures so Lizzy can't really say how powerful it is just from a glance.



soulnova said:


> K.Nature



The creature seems vaguely reminiscent of bears.  In Aurum those are mostly kept as exotic pets as they don't typically have the right temperament to train them for labor.  They're omnivorous, and can be temperamental, but they're not inherently aggressive.  But they're big, they have a lot of muscle, and their claws and teeth are dangerous if the bear decides to use them.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 6, 2021)

Having one ear swiveled slightly towards the..."bear", with a quiet command and an inconspicuous wrist flick, Jinzo has his current orboid-droid slowly position itself between the group and "bear", still remaining close to the group itself. 

"SSSSo. . .  _Tharrin, _was it?  Yer...part-orc? Tell me somethin' 'bout that an' so-on yeah?" He asks, turning his head just enough to keep the "bear" in the peripherals of his vision.

*Perception Roll: 1D20+6 = 10*

Since the three women were already actively focusing on the creature, Jinzo decided it would be better if he just kept one ear on it - as it were.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> The party walks on for a while after unexpectedly reuniting with Jinzo.  Most of the morning travel is quiet but about the time the party is ready to break for lunch they notice that the odd background sounds of the forest have gone silent.  About 50' from the party they notice a horse sized black-and-white creature examining the party.  At the moment it looks perhaps "curious" about the group, and seems to be pacing them.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Having one ear swiveled slightly towards the..."bear", with a quiet command and an inconspicuous wrist flick, Jinzo has his current orboid-droid slowly position itself between the group and "bear", still remaining close to the group itself.
> 
> "SSSSo. . .  _Tharrin, _was it?  Yer...part-orc? Tell me somethin' 'bout that an' so-on yeah?" He asks, turning his head just enough to keep the "bear" in the peripherals of his vision.
> 
> ...


Tharrin begins stretching intently upon noticing the bear, arcing his arms slowly to bring forth ambient water in the form of a barrier around his person. "Oh...! It's...uh...I dunno, about the same as being some other race? Probably..." He smiles, looking over at the creature as he scans the nearby area thoughtfully. "I don't think of it as anything special. Aurum's filled with all sorts of people." He straightens up, losing the tension in his stretching form.

"You're a mechanist? Kind of like the guy that got us out here?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2021)

"It looks like some kind of bear..." Alanthia says. "They can be dangerous if they turn aggressive. Mmmh... I might be able to scare it away. I can use the sound of the thunderwalker to try to make him flee. Should I do it?" she asks the others.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2021)

"Well we are in its territory, even though all these lands are mine. If we can go without fighting then thats a battle won."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2021)

"I mean...no one's fighting _yet_. If these are your lands, don't you have tamers and handlers for this kind of thing?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 8, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Tharrin begins stretching intently upon noticing the bear, arcing his arms slowly to bring forth ambient water in the form of a barrier around his person. "Oh...! It's...uh...I dunno, about the same as being some other race? Probably..." He smiles, looking over at the creature as he scans the nearby area thoughtfully. "I don't think of it as anything special. Aurum's filled with all sorts of people." He straightens up, losing the tension in his stretching form.
> 
> "You're a mechanist? Kind of like the guy that got us out here?"


"Hmmn...In some sorta way, I s'pose. 'Course, my job front's takin' scrap'n'other unwanted or unneeded bits'n'such an' either recyclin'em or repair'n'resell. So I've gotten pretty decent at takin' things apart'n'puttin them back together. At some point  jus' started buildin' things, I guess." He motions over to the construct. "...Not like I'm ever really scarce on spare parts, y'know."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2021)

The bear(?) seems content to pace the party at a distance for a while.  It keeps a close eye on the group for a while but seems mostly curious if anything.  After a short time it shudders in an oddly rippling fashion, as if its internal structure was rearranging.  The claws on its front paws lengthen and it gets slightly longer and more slender.

It then proceeds to burrow into the ground, leaving only a small pile of disrupted dirt behind.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 8, 2021)

"Oh...oh no." Ashe's voice shudders slightly as she looks at the burrow, nervous about the outcome of it suddenly leaving


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 9, 2021)

Meat and organs ripping and reforming, bones breaking and rebuilding; even though it was muffled by the presence of skin and fur, even at the distance this..._thing _was at, the sound of this living body restructuring itself did not go unnoticed by Jinzo. "Would reckon it'd be best if we went'n'found somewhere else t'break fer lunch, yeah?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2021)

"What was that sound?" Highness exclaims, not knowing what the creature did. 

"Ugh, i really need to arrange for a good scouting of these lands and identify all the strange wildlife here." She adds another thing to do on her ever growing list.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 9, 2021)

"I believe tha' would be the sound'o us leavin' fer o'er elsewhere." Jinzo responds, motioning his Mechanus to follow behind.

"Call it instinct, but tha'thing ain't natural, me'thinks."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2021)

"Yeah, let's keep moving away from that thing..." Alanthia nods and starts walking.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2021)

As they walk Highness falls in step with Moti, 

"You've been keeping mostly to yourself; that's our fault, we haven't really initiated any sort of conversation. A little rude of us. Perhaps you prefer to be alone. What are your thoughts of my Kingdom this far?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2021)

Lizzie keeps casting a glance back over her shoulder as she walks, trying to keep her eyes on the place where they last saw the thing. 

"I've lived in these parts my whole life, never seen anything like that before," she mutters under her breath.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2021)

((Speeding things up a bit since the dice were polite and nobody wants to talk anyway  ))

The group travels on through the lightly wooded area.  The afternoon is quiet and leads into the evening without further encounter of note.  The group makes camp and, while cold, the evening passes uneventfully as well.  Day 2 is apparently less eventful than day 1, though I imagine some of the novelty of walking through the woods is wearing off by the end of it.

Shortly into Day 3 the woods thin out and the forest transitions into a rough savanna.  This late in the year the grass is mostly dormant and the occasional trees look like they'll be ready to part with leaves for the winter soon. 

This is farther than Lizzie has ever been to the West, though she knows that the shifters are more common in this area, though they're at best organized in small packs.

It will be another day or perhaps two before the group arrives where the ruins are supposed to be.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2021)

The further that they traveled the more frazzled that Lizzie seemed to become. She kept her head on a swivel, constantly turning and glancing side to side to take in the subtle differences in the land this far from her home. 

"My apologies, y'all," Lizzie says. "I'm afraid we're past the point where I might be too useful. This is further West than I've ever cared to or been allowed to venture." Her voice shakes slightly with excitement or nervousness - it's hard to tell, perhaps even she didn't know.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2021)

Vergil said:


> "You've been keeping mostly to yourself; that's our fault, we haven't really initiated any sort of conversation. A little rude of us. Perhaps you prefer to be alone. What are your thoughts of my Kingdom this far?"


"It is a lot to take in," the body says with little preamble.  "I have been set in my ways for too long, I suppose, change is needed for life to progress, perhaps it is what I need as well."

He looks around the relative lushness of the wildlife before continuing, "at the very least, knowing that the rest of the world has life means that there are new opportunities out here."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2021)

"Opportunity is certainly what I associate with this place. Untouched by corruption and greed.  I think goal is fairly plain to see..." 

She point to her blindfold with a smile, "pun perhaps a little intended" 

"What path do you wish Destiny to steer you towards?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2021)

Moti's body snorts.  "Destiny?  My 'destiny' was to stay locked up in some display cabinet as a curiosity."  He pauses to consider a moment, "that said, my immediate concern is finding a replacement for this body, even without overly stressing it it won't last too terribly much longer and it's hardly intended for rough treatment."  Indeed the body the sword inhabits appears to be rougher for the wear than it originally appeared.  Gaunt and drawn out, the muscles drooping more, looking like a man half-starved or withered magically.

"Long term I would like to study this world, my talents lie in manipulating life energies, and there's life abundant here.  The more I learn the more I'm sure to grow."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2021)

"And the process of finding a new body is...stabbing someone else with the sword?"

"If for example we would have engaged and killed that horse sized creature and then stabbed it with ...well...you....would you have inhabited it's body?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2021)

Jinzo's ears twitch and perk up, having been casually listening in on the conversation between the two. "If a _body_ is all ya require, I reckon th' mechanical frame body I have vacant back at m'shop would prob'ly be a bit more...durable." He looks back over his shoulder. "An' I don't mean t'be rude, but y'have a..._strong, unique scent"_


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2021)

To Highness the sword says, "more or less, assuming it was mostly intact after being killed."  The body gives a half-hearted shrug, "animals aren't generally different than people, at least not as far as the bodies work.  So unless the creatures out here are radically different I probably could.  However an animal that lacks hands can't wield me properly," he says it as if such a thing was unthinkable.  "And most animals vocal chords can't form the right sounds to speak, which would make finding an appropriate body difficult in the future."

He considers Jinzo a moment, "truly?  The gnome seemed to think his creations wouldn't be compatible with life energy for me to make use of it, are yours different?"  He examines the contraption with a look of curiosity, if not expertise.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2021)

"I wouldn't know, honestly; it never occurred t'me t'bind a soul to one of my constructs. Not this'un, tho', 'tis currently occupied. Not t'mention it doesn't actually have hands."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2021)

"Hm finding you a capable body... Warrior of some sort? I have no issue with finding you a body, as clearly that is what Destiny is pushing me towards. I shall add that to my todo list." She nods.

"But being sentient for 4 centuries. As far as you know, you were always a sword and you said you were to spend your time in a display cabinet, and yet here you are. This sounds like some bored rich magic user that wanted a prize display. So you escaped? As a sword? This sounds like quite a tale"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2021)

"I have no objection to testing one of your _machines_," Moti says.  "Though my knowledge is limited to that of living creatures."

"My creation was a 'happy accident' I suppose you might say?"  Moti's body adopts a thoughtful look.  "To the wizard that created me, I was an object to study, learn from, maybe reproduce if he found the trick.  Whether he could or not likely I would have ended up an idle curiosity eventually."

"His apprentice however was was his lesser in not only skill but sense and vision as well.  He saw me as an object to pawn and attempted to flee with me.  During the escape he had a confrontation with another apprentice, to the latter's demise, which was when my genius recognized that my ability to manipulate life energy could use the same pathways a body possesses."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2021)

"And then? You went around learning things and inhabiting different bodies to further that knowledge? Interesting"

"400 years ago - what was the world like then? You must have seen good and bad monarchs. What, in your opinion, works?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2021)

"More or less," Moti admits.  "Getting started was a bit rough, but once I was able to get some coin it that tended to settle things for most people, or the ones important enough to matter at least."

"Monarchs?"  He says, almost unfamiliar with the term.  "You mean guild leadership?  I've mostly avoided too many guild entanglements.  I suspect there are too many that would happily disintegrate my body and lock me away for study to get in too close to them.  But from what I have seen the ones that seem to work best are the ones with a strong common cause.  If you're strong enough you can just force people to fall in line, but if you're spending energy doing that you're not doing the other things you actually want to do."

He pauses and reconsiders, "I guess unless you _want_ to force people to fall in line. But I'm not sure how you'd make a profit there."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2021)

Alanthia nods as they talk. "Yes, many at the guild would have wanted to study you. I myself would like to see if something can be done. I have been improving my understanding of both mundane and arcane forces so perhaps there's something out here that could aid you find a more permanent... _home_."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2021)

"That would be ideal," Highness agrees.

"Out of curiousity, do you have any special abilities as a weapon, if someone were to wield you as a weapon? I assume that your body would still be 'alive' were you to take yourself out of the current body and wield yourself."

"That was quite difficult to phrase..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 10, 2021)

"Ideal, yes," Moti agrees.  "I've read stories of creatures with vast regenerative properties.  Perhaps if one of those could be killed in a way that leaves their body intact they would hold up better?"  He looks down in thought and continues half to himself, "but how would you kill something that heals injuries while leaving the body intact?"  He shakes his head, "a problem for another time I guess.  From the stories they weren't quite _dashing_ enough creatures for me anyway."

"The body I borrow can tolerate being separated from me for brief times, and can engage in combat wielding me without immediate impact."  His voice starts analytical but becomes somewhat prideful as he continues, "and of course I am primarily a magic sword.  Whether I control a body or not I can manipulate life energy to heal or disrupt the flow of energy in others by touch.  My blade is obviously superior to any mundane weapon, and as I gather more energy I can enhance my true form further."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2021)

"I understand that it would be a matter of trust, but if the need arose would you allow one of us to wield you?" Highness asked


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2021)

"That's a good question," Alanthia nods to Highness, raising an eyebrow. "If push came to shove..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2021)

"I might allow you the honor," Moti says with some caution.  "But my host bodies deteriorate rather rapidly if I am not in contact with them, so you'll understand my concerns."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2021)

"We have a lot of time... right now, might as well bounce some ideas..."

Alanthia will use think on possible alternatives or ways to help Moti.

Knowledge Arcana:


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "We have a lot of time... right now, might as well bounce some ideas..."
> 
> Alanthia will use think on possible alternatives or ways to help Moti.
> 
> Knowledge Arcana:


((This assumes the DM has brainstormed ways for this to work  ))

If Moti can manipulate the energies with precision enough to control a body, it seems reasonable that a golem of sorts could be crafted that accepts the same energy for control.  At least on paper this could take pretty much any form.

Likely the damage to the bodies is from "forcing" things that shouldn't be forced, if that's the case a sufficiently durable body might be able to tolerate it.  Or as Moti has postulated one that can repair the damage at a similar rate might hold up better.

In a similar vein if Moti can improve the precision of his control he might be able to cause less (or eventually no) damage to the bodies.  Theoretically magical applications on the bodies (tattoos?  Veins of mithril?) might enhance help with this.

Coming at it from another direction, perhaps an elemental or extraplanar creature that has different anatomical tolerances might work better, assuming Moti could control it (and assuming you could _get_ such a body).

Not a lot's known about intelligent items due to their relative rareness and uniqueness but at least theoretically his "soul" could probably be transferred from the sword into a body directly, essentially making him human (/etc).

Wish could probably help.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2021)

"If the possibilty were to come up, would you want to be human? I'm not well versed in magic, but I've seen enough crazy things to believe it is possible."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2021)

Moti's body wrinkles his nose.  "Oh.   Well, I suppose that would be one possible solution.  Though that's really just lengthening the body to last 60 or 70 years instead of a few weeks at the cost of dying with the body.  Unless I could continue to inhabit bodies and just switch between them."  He pauses to consider that.  "Maybe an option, we'll save that for 'plan B' though."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2021)

"I heard of a spell that might work for that..." Alanthia furrows her brow. "My extended family has a tree farm back in Aurum so we had contact with druids to check on things. My arcane specialization actually came from studying their capabilities... so while going over their magic, I realized there's one particular magic called Cyclic Reincarnation. It would allow you continue living in a younger body, even if you die of old age. Getting them to perform such a powerful spell is the tricky part. They obviously do not do it for everyone."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2021)

Tharrin is studying a scrap of paper as this conversation continues, squinting at it intently as he mouths some things to himself. He glances up at the others and gives an encouraging smile or nod every now and again, but for the most part seems absolutely lost on the current subject matter.

"Your essence would be reincarnated and find itself into another great work, Venerable One. That's the nature of the Phoenix, isn't it?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2021)

"Not intendin' t'be rude or anythin' o' the sort, but the way ya'll're describin' yerself sounds eerily similar t' how one might imagine a _cursed sword_ to function." Jinzo casts a glance back at the shambling husk. "I'll hafta have m'sis perform a cremation fer yer body there, at some point. With any luck we'll be able t'make that _skeleton frame_ I mentioned earlier work with ya."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2021)

"I think it's worth a shot," Alanthia agrees with Jinzo. "But let's worry about that once we cross that threshold."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2021)

"Huh! Never thought of it like that. But I haven't come across a lot of cursed swords, either..." The monk rubs at his chin absently. "Do people scrap those a lot in your business?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2021)

Jinzo looks over at Tharrin with an amused grin. "Scrappin' what-now? Cursed swords? Well, I'd reckon there'd be an open market on grudge-bearing recycled kitchenware. ...M'dear sis'd prob'ly be more than ecstatic to have that, tho'..."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 14, 2021)

"Cursed? I think it rather useful myself." Highness mused


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2021)

Lizzie listens through the conversation going on around her, she's not sure what is meant by cursed. She has heard of the word used in other contexts, but before they were trying to explain to her that a person was inside of the sword that Moti carried. 

"Are there other kinds of cursed swords? Is this something y'all deal with often?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2021)

"There are very few truly cursed items," Moti says with what seems like a sigh in his voice.  "I suppose an artificer might make one as a trap, a very expensive time-intensive trap that will only catch someone that's already looting their abode.  But truly powerful items," the self-reference is obvious, "tend to have their own motivations, and may potentially conflict when people try to misuse them."

"Tell me, if I were to tolerate someone using me for things I find objectionable, should I call the person hold me a 'cursed wielder?'"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2021)

"I guess it depends. What do you find objectionable? That might give us a better idea of who should carry you without much of an issue if needed be."

((asking for Alignment))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> "There are very few truly cursed items," Moti says with what seems like a sigh in his voice.  "I suppose an artificer might make one as a trap, a very expensive time-intensive trap that will only catch someone that's already looting their abode.  But truly powerful items," the self-reference is obvious, "tend to have their own motivations, and may potentially conflict when people try to misuse them."
> 
> "Tell me, if I were to tolerate someone using me for things I find objectionable, should I call the person hold me a 'cursed wielder?'"


Hesitating none, Jinzo immediately pipes in. "Honestly? If y'think tha' they're a detriment to yer...uhm..._life_, then tha' would sound 'bout proper. From what m'sis and mother have told, 'cursed' seems t'be jus' a general term fer any sort'a item'r'weapon tha' brings 'bout some ill-effect."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 14, 2021)

Tharrin cants his head slightly. "Did your mom find a lot of cursed items or something?" He then looks at Moti, and laughs a little. "Venerable one _heals_ people. You wouldn't get any detrimental effects from wielding him..." A beat. "Unless you were already dead..."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2021)

"Ahah~ Thankfully 'nuff, no. She was jus'..." Jinzo hesitates for a split second, but then immediately picks back up. "Well, she was in her early two-hundreds, actually. Ya' don' really hear too much none 'bout the wife bein' older than her husband, now do ya~? _M'dear sis_ is another story, tho. But she's a priestess'n'oracle, so 'twas her job, takin' care o' things like that every now'n'again."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 14, 2021)

"Ah...right," he says, nodding slowly as he rubs his chin. "Yea, sounds like the Venerable One has the most experience with artifacts then. And doesn't like being called a cursed item since he's got...a personality, ideas, memories, and all that."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2021)

Alanthia shakes her head. "There can be intelligent weapon who are not cursed, but they are evil. To be fair, even if it isn't evil, any intelligent item is the result of powerful magic so there's always a chance it might take over your mind. Your intentions matter... the more the weapon matches it's wielder's moral and ethical outlook, the less chance there is for that to happen... although will power also play into it."

"That's why it is important to know which one of us would be best suited to pick Moti up if it needed to be."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2021)

Tharrin's eyes widen as he rubs at the back of his neck. "Uh...I'm all for working well together but isn't that the same as working with anyone intelligent? They might betray or manipulate you if they don't agree with your ideologically, or if they're a powerful enough mage, just control you?" 

He glances at Moti, and back at Alanthia. "If there were an emergency and Venerable One needed to be moved, I'd carry them, no questions asked. Not try to wield, since they're picky about that. But...carrying seems alright! Doesn't really get into moral issues, y'know? It's like -- what do you do when you see your friend knocked out and in danger?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> "There are very few truly cursed items," Moti says with what seems like a sigh in his voice.  "I suppose an artificer might make one as a trap, a very expensive time-intensive trap that will only catch someone that's already looting their abode.  But truly powerful items," the self-reference is obvious, "tend to have their own motivations, and may potentially conflict when people try to misuse them."
> 
> "Tell me, if I were to tolerate someone using me for things I find objectionable, should I call the person hold me a 'cursed wielder?'"



"Good and evil are fluid. All is as Destiny wills it. If it is your Destiny to be killed by a sentient sword then so it must be"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2021)

"Well, it's about taking over your actions. Someone else driving the cart, so to say," Alanthia further explains but her brow furrows. "I'm not sure if just picking it up would be enough, but, overall it is suggested not to touch it directly. I wasn't really into that area of magic research but... my mother was."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2021)

Backstory or something..


A Name.


Nameless, all children were nameless in the Burrows, and when Jason found yet another one crying in a box he sighed and looked at her. Another soul doomed for a life of struggle, poverty and misery. This one though was left with a book. Was it the parents or pure happenstance that the book was with the child? Jason did not know. This child did not have any parents, they were dead as far as he knew. Much better to say that, than to be unwanted.

He picked up the screaming child and trundled back home. Or at least back to where he hadn't been kicked out of yet. His methods were not altruistic – begging was so much more lucrative when you had a child, especially an infant. Especially one that was crying. Jason didn't why but people had to turn around to a crying child, it's what drew him to the girl.

Of course, rules were rules. He would have the child for a week, then she would be passed down to the person that would take the corner he was begging from and so on. She would grow up on that spot; be fed and taken care of until she could beg for herself.

She would not be sold to slavers or sex workers. Being on the streets was about freedom – it was the only thing they had to show in the face of those with money, family, opportunity. They had no responsibilities except to themselves and the rules to ensure that their freedom was kept pure.

So Jason, a name had picked out on his 6th FoundDate, smiled at the child and went to the tavern who had serving girls that just loved babies. He would eat well this night.


__

Miso had chosen her name after getting her hands on the best soup in the world. It was her week with the little one and she had been trained well. Only 2 years after her FoundDate and she was able to to toddle her way to women and exclaim “Mommy?” whilst crying. The mark would immediately try and help the child, only for Miso to frantically arrive and thank them for finding her. Miso then would plead to them for some coppers to help feed her – it was well known that once a person helped they were much more likely to help immediately after.

This one was a good mark – got 2 whole silvers from her and even directions to the Soup kitchen. Some bowing, scraping and tears of gratitude and the mark would go on her way thinking she was a saint. As the mark left, Miso scowled – perhaps she would help someone else again, but not for a long while – often they helped once and would feel they were good to not help again. They would remind themselves of the one mother and child they helped out not 2 weeks ago.

Miso looked down at the squirt whose eyes shone back at her. “Kid, you are way too happy for this place.” She looked at her corner and eyed the book, “Alright let's try and figure out what your book says.” There was a hug on her leg and a delighted chortle. Little con knew what she was doing.


She sat down on the worn blanket and opened up the book carefully, after 2 years of reading it was starting to show it's wear, but she was careful. Thankfully it was mostly pictures; Miso couldn't read but her 19 years had picked up a few words here and there.

The story, as far as she could tell was about a poor girl that went through a bunch of stuff and ended up marrying a prince. She became Queen and no-one would listen to her as she was just a lowborn girl in their eyes. She then goes on to prove herself and they finally call her “Your Highness” That was the words she knew, as it was the title of the book and someone had told her that that's what those words said.

The squirt pointed to the words, as if knowing that Miso knew them.

“Yep, they call her Your Highness at the end.”

“Highyes.”

“No, HighNESS”

“Highyes.”

“Can't say that huh? It's OK look at my tongue, put it to this part of your mouth. NNNNN” Miso said demonstrating. Wasn't her role but it irritated her when people didn't correct her for doing something wrong. How else was she meant to know?

“LLLLL”

“Almost! Try again”

“Pbbbbt!!” Squirt blew a raspberry, laughed and ran around like a monkey. Miso smiled. Lil Rascal.


_____________


“Highness” she announced on her 5th found date

“You sure?” Jen asked, “Not really a good begging name if someone asks it.”

“It's my name!” Highness said putting her hands on her hips and looking to the sky, “I've decided.”

“Ok, can't argue once you put your mind to it. So what, you want to be treated like a Queen.”

“No, Don't be ridonculous.” Highness said waving dismissively at Jen

“Ridiculous.”

“It's my word!” Highness exclaimed, “I'm going to create a new lamgage.”

“That's just so people don't correct you all the time.” Jen countered, recalling the many strange things that came out of her mouth

“RIDONCULOUS!” Highness said slowly, enunciating every syllable.

“Alright Highness, your call.” Jen smiled, “You found a good spot yet?”

Highness frowned, “Queens don't beg! They demand and they take!”

Jen's eyebrow raised, she was proud that she could do that – had taken her loads of practice. “Oh really, so you going to just....rob people?”

“Yup!” Highness announced

“And how exactly are you going to do that? If anyone finds out, your little legs can't run that fast.”

“I'm sneaky. They won't find out, cos I'm the greatest!” Highness said

Jen laughed, “How in the hell did you manage to have such self confindence here??” Jen knew the answer, Highness was everyone's favourite when she was growing up. Heck even Jen loved the little brat. She was so good at picking out marks and conning them, and then get a pat on the back for a job well done. When you're getting a silver or two from each mark, when you are used to getting coppers heck yeah you're going to tell her that she's amazing. She even got a gold piece once! She was built on positivity from a place that had precious little to spare.


“Anyway, you're way too talented at picking people out. You could  be out of here in no time, save up enough and...”

“No! A Queen looks after her people. I will show you I'm the Queen! Because I. Am. Highness!”

With that, she stormed off to Lord only knew where. That girl was definitely one of a kind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2021)

"What if y'all if made it so Moti could just fly around. It could stab people and just go on about its merry business doing whatever it is a sword wants to do. I think that would be best." 

Lizzie sighs, reaching up under the strap of her quiver to adjust the leather band that held it in place. "I don't know if I'd want to be cartin' around a smart sword--sword is probably smarter than me," she says with a chuckle that ends so abruptly that even she must have seen it wasn't going to fool anyone.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2021)

Alanthia lets Ylin to take flight above them to keep watch as they advance.  She will do a warning call in case she sees people or predators.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 21, 2021)

Ashe follows the party at a leisurely pace, the rexhide clothing comfortable under her mithril chainmail, "Perhaps the best frame to work with for our talented friend here would be one where his true form can be hidden within, and easily be triggered to be unsheathed for combat if necessary," she gives a calmed breath, "But as focused on healing and biology, that access may be less desired as quick access to supplies to keep our merry band of misfits alive." Her tone isn't her frantic work mindset, more noting possibilities for the future when it comes to it.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2021)

Alanthia nods to Ashe. "That's very true. A body like that can be integrated with it would be best."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2021)

*Waaaaarp Speed*

The party travels on through the more grasslandy-type terrain for another day and a half surprisingly without significant encounter.  The terrain is even and while a touch chilly the environment itself doesn't pose a major problem.  In the mid afternoon they see a single structure off in the distance.

It's a singular large building and apparently round, or at least from the direction the party approaches from.  It's difficult to measure size without good landmarks to base off of but a fair guess would be over a hundred feet tall and perhaps a thousand feet across.  It's visible from miles away yet, so the party still has a few hours of walking to get there, it likely will be nearing sundown when they do.

At least at this distance it's difficult to gauge accurately, but it _appears_ to be in at least reasonably good shape from here. There's also no sign of city around it, if indeed there ever was such.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2021)

"We stopped....would someone mind telling me why?" 

She turns to Moti "Why did we stop? Is there something interesting we are all gaping at?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2021)

"A building, in the distance," Moti says.  "Big, much bigger than anything in the village to say the least."  His voice is somewhat thoughtful, clearly interested in the development if lacking in any specific details.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2021)

"Hm. I'm assuming it is close to night time judging by the slight chill. Perhaps we rest before heading towards it. I would  rather not camp by an unknown structure. I would also suggest we be extra vigilant tonight...."

Again she looks at Moti

"Do you even need sleep?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2021)

((The party would already be aware Moti doesn't sleep, but we'll roll with it))

"No," the sword answers through his body.  "The body no longer lives, so it no longer benefits significantly from rest.  Too much stress can cause further breakdown, but simple travel isn't sufficient."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2021)

"Excellent, perhaps it would be wise to have 2 people on watch tonight. Destiny will do as she pleases but we should be cautious. Unfortunately, I am a terrible scout on account of my being mostly blind. I can keep an ear out though, I suppose."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2021)

Tharrin doesn't seem intent on stopping just because they noticed a structure in the distance, but does take Highness's suggestion in stride. "Maybe...or it could be safer to camp near it. Either way we should avoid building too big a fire..." he replies.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2021)

"Hm - yes, a little closer, I suppose. I'd rather not camp too close to a place that is infested with goblins, or giant naked molerats...ughhh." 

Highness addresses Tharrin "Very well, you can be in charge of where we camp for the night. I give you the title of temporary Camp....setter." She nods


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2021)

The half-orc just laughs, quick and a little raspy from his naturally rough voice. "Thanks, but I'm not from around here, and I'm not one of your subjects; I'll pass. I'm _also_ not familiar with the area, so there's probably someone better suited to that job." He scratches his cheek, looking around. "Camping out in the open could end us up in hot water just as quickly, y'know? Finding cover, even if unfamiliar cover, could be useful. Maybe not in that big building but..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2021)

((Oops! Didn't see we were back! ))

"Maybe I can get an idea if there's any danger... I can send Ylin flying above and check if there's any obvious danger."

If the party agrees, she will send the hawk flying above them but not move too far away, just to get a better view of the immediate area and the path towards the building.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2021)

Highness huffs disapprovingly, "All are my subjects for I will be Queen of everything eventually. The sooner you accept that then the sooner we can skip on Destiny's merry little path."

"Yes Ylin-y has better eyes than me...." she sighs. She pulls out her Periscope. "Look at this! I bought this and then I can't use it! You know how infuriating that is? I could have used the money for like a million different things. Does anyone want it or am I just going to have to use it as another device to stick up someones butt. Sideways." Highness said waving it around menacingly


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2021)

"One who is too concerned with what will be forgets what already is," Tharrin notes, perhaps from a previous lesson. "You can't just skip ahead to the good parts! The parts before are what make them what they are. And no, I don't want your thing. To own or near my butt..."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 7, 2021)

"I can have m'droid can stand sentry in place fer one o'yall tonight, if y' want. Any creatures that're skulkin' 'bout might not notice sumthin' that ain't got a scent until it's too late."  

Jinzo looks over towards Highness with a wry smirk. "Pardon, but d'you have a fascination with butts?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2021)

She considers Thaarins comment "Hm yes, the journey is good and all. Still, I will be Queen and that's that."

Highness flushes at Jinzo's question. "I mean...a nice one is...nice." she murmurs the states in regal fashion, "But a Queen is above such concerns. I shall have all the butts prostrating to me once I am Queen."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2021)

Lizzie saunters around the outer edge of the group, feeling her way over the soil and checking the horizon as she moves. She pauses, going up onto the tips of her toes to sniff the air. "It's not only predators and attackers y'all have to worry about," she says.

"An unexpected storm could sweep through here and was all our vittles or gear away, though..."

She holds a hand up in an attempt to check the wind direction.

*Survival:
Result: *1d20 (4) + 6
*Total: *10


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2021)

Alanthia waits to see if the little hawk sees anything important.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2021)

soulnova said:


> If the party agrees, she will send the hawk flying above them but not move too far away, just to get a better view of the immediate area and the path towards the building.


This area is fairly flat and generally less vegetated than the grasslands they had been traveling through.  Alanthia might note that the soil is very rocky here, which might be consistent with there being civilization here _long_ ago.

Ylin can find a relative high point for them to make camp that should give them an easier view of the surroundings, there's not really any natural cover to be found.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She holds a hand up in an attempt to check the wind direction.
> 
> *Survival:
> Result: *1d20 (4) + 6
> *Total: *10


Lizzie generally knows that seasonally this is a pretty good time for travel and extreme weather is unlikely.  She doesn't see any conclusive signs but knows it's past the end of the rainy season so it will likely be clear.

...

As it turns out she's right.  The night is fairly chilly but not harsh enough that it needs more than blankets or bedrolls to survive against.

The night's watch also passes uneventfully though as the night progresses there's a tension in the air that seems almost like the prelude to a fight.  Even the normal sounds of animals seem to pick up on it, there's no unnatural silence like was when the thunder-walker was near, but even the small birds and animals seem on edge.

Alanthia feels this echoed from Ylin through their bond.  It doesn't seem like it's in response to anything in particular but there's a clear sharpness to the empathic bond, like the hawk is ready to strike at a mouse or flee from a predator.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2021)

Highness wakes up grumpy, "That wasnt the best night sleep ive ever had." She stretches and starts her morning rituals. "Hope everyone had a better night than i did."

"Well once we get situated, lets press on towards the place. Im kinda pumped to see what will happen."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2021)

"We need to keep our eyes open. Ylin is worried. I think she's sensing something is coming or something will happen nearby..." Alanthia says sitting up, patting the poor bird to calm her. 

*Perception*: 1d20 (9) + 6 *Total*: 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 21, 2021)

Lizzie shakes her head. "If there's anything coming out here around these parts ain't nothing good, that's for sure," she says. 

As preparation for the day Lizzie tests her bowstring and makes sure she has an adequate number of arrows sat aside in her quiver. Then she moves on to making sure that the rest of her gear is stowed away and situated for them to move at a moments notice. 

"I'm ready for anything, I think."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2021)

The lack of moisture in the terrain doesn't seem to bring the water dancer any joy, but he puts on a brave face despite that. In the evening he puzzles over a scroll he's brought with him, rising early and bounding over to Alanthia once he does. "Alanthia!" he says excitedly, heedless of her former warning, or at least not letting it downturn his mood. "Guess what!" he asks, before glancing at the others around camp and lowering his voice a little bit. "Or, rather...I've a surprise." He quietly recites the spelling of his name aloud to her, transparently pleased with himself. "So...now something a bit tougher?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2021)

soulnova said:


> *Perception*: 1d20 (9) + 6 *Total*: 15


There doesn't seem to be any specific, immediate threat that Alanthia can see.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> The lack of moisture in the terrain doesn't seem to bring the water dancer any joy, but he puts on a brave face despite that. In the evening he puzzles over a scroll he's brought with him, rising early and bounding over to Alanthia once he does. "Alanthia!" he says excitedly, heedless of her former warning, or at least not letting it downturn his mood. "Guess what!" he asks, before glancing at the others around camp and lowering his voice a little bit. "Or, rather...I've a surprise." He quietly recites the spelling of his name aloud to her, transparently pleased with himself. "So...now something a bit tougher?"



Alanthia smiles and nods. "Alright then." Using his name as a starting point, she will write other words. "This should help."

Time
Home
Art
Rose
Rapier
Ice
Needle


Once that's done, she looks around. "I don't see anything that looks dangerous... we should keep advancing but just keep our eyes open for trouble."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2021)

"Yeah....ill make sure my eyes are open..." Highness says scowling and is ready to move on with the rest of the party


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2021)

"Oh-" Alanthia's face turns red. "Sorry."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 23, 2021)

Tharrin takes the new assignment like it's a cherished scroll in and of itself, placing it into his satchel and sealing it tight.

"Sometimes you see more with your eyes closed, you know," he suggests in what might be an attempt at cheering up Highness.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2021)

Ashe's sleep, while not restful, was not too bad. The awakening to the heaviness in the air however kept her muscles taut and the swarm buzzing frantically, desperate to escape the situation at hand. As they began to travel, she forgoes writing her notes, and decides to keep her bomb in the wrist mount, for easy access. Her eyes looking at each direction frantically, muttering to herself.

"Strange, strange. Not silent, so no thunderwalker, should have spoken about local fauna, was too focused on flora. Perhaps creature from yesterday? No, no, reaction was not so intense. Hm... must be large, or increasingly dangerous. May be rabbit with venom and sawblade teeth. No, bigger than that. Undiscovered species to us for sure. Perhaps something supernatural or paranormal, has aura of impending doom. Maybe ruins exude feeling to dissuade adventurers and treasure hunters from entering. That would mean the ruins are sentient or something within has a sentience of some sort to prevent entrance. The swarm reacts to it as well...hm..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2021)

"I'll send Ylin to do an overflight again... just in case she notices something from above."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2021)

Highness taps her foot impatiently, "I'm all for being cautious but if there is nothing we can see, hear, taste, touch or feel then I say we press onwards. There's probably some big bad magic user that's going through puberty or something, that's ausing this oppressive atmosphere. We took out a thunderwalker, I'm feeling pretty good right now."

((Tempting Fate roll nat 1))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 30, 2021)

Ashe looks at Highness pausing her mutterings, "We continue regardless, I just wish to hypothesize, as a creature of science does." She however seems to loosen her shoulders a little as Ylin is prepared for flight.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 4, 2021)

The setting sun brought about an unexpected brisk chill with it this night; not so unbearable that one could not sleep without tempting a light bout of hypothermia, but just enough so that the one would curl up about themselves while they slept around the fire. Highness even had her own blanket draped around her shoulders as she went to stand her watch. Ironically coined in her case, all things considered.

Fortunately though, those that may be sporting a series of thick tails would find this night to be all the more bearable - needless to say that Jinzo would be oddly comfortable sleeping out here in the open wilderness. Between the fresh air that hadn't been cycled then recycled who-knows how many countless times throughout the preceding millennia, the natural ambient lighting of the moon and stars above, and the silent calm that one would very seldom encounter within the City's Dome, how could one not slip off to sleep?

Silence, however. Near-absolute, all-encompassing silence. Thanks to the two large ears perked atop his head, Jinzo had the occasional mercy of being able to pick up the slight tramplings and rustlings off in the far distance. Indeed, his sensitive hearing was its own curse in this unsettling quietude. In the near-complete absence of environmental ambiance, every muted shift and crack, even a sharp breath was hyper-focused upon, making actual proper sleep impossible for Jinzo to come by - and perhaps the same for the rest of the group to some extent as well.
________________________

Jinzo took perch atop his Construct as his turn for watch arrived at approximately midnight; although his sensitive hearing deprived him of proper sleep the hours prior, it would prove to be quite advantageous while the group slept completely defenseless in the open. Or...it would have, had anything actually dared to draw close. And nothing did, much to Jinzo's relief and mild instinctual confusion.

Over the duration of these strangely eventless witching hours, Jinzo sat motionless on top his Construct, staring off into the dark horizon in complete silence, ears twitching, turning and straining this way and that. If one were to approach him from the front they would first notice the glow coming from his eyes as the light from the moon was being reflected off of them. Regardless of how further down an evolutionary path he and other Kitsune are, they are still foxes after all, and foxes were by nature primarily nocturnal. 

And the hours passed. Eventless, and in silence. Not even a field mouse stirred.

Curious.
_________________________

Morning came and the slowly rising sun gradually warmed the air, bringing much relief from the chill that lingered just hours before. 

The one perk; or much rather annoyance in this case; in bringing along a large metal object on the journey is that the sunlight was all-too-eagerly reflected off its surface, waking the group...whether they wanted to or not. With a stifled groan, Jinzo rose from his restless nap; having been relieved of his watch some hours prior. Not entirely a stranger to staying up for several days at a time, he followed along with the group - although being uncharacteristically quiet and tuning out most of their idle conversation, occasionally stifling an otherwise large yawn every now and again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2021)

The party walks on, cautiously, towards the structure.  Ylin keeps an eye out from the sky but doesn't seem to detect any threats.

The strange tension in the air continues, and as best they can tell the animals feel it as well as any creatures they do see signs of seem to keep a wide berth from the party.  But it doesn't seem to get any worse as they travel.

As they get close more details are viewed in the strange round building.  It's elaborately decorated, alcoves are carved into the wall and various stone figures seem set in them.  Most appear to depict warriors of one form or another though some are less clear what manner of figure they might be.

The building in general is almost suspiciously well cared for.  Even by Aurum's standards it would be a fancy construction and the sort that would take massive effort to upkeep.  On the ground level there is a large arch, perhaps 20' tall, that seems to lead inside the structure.


*Spoiler*: _Highness_ 




Once they get close Highness can _feel_ echos of fate within the building. This is a place of war and battles, countless fights have happened here, some for glory, some for riches, some simply for survival. The feeling of battle and chaos and courage hangs in the air and such things will likely be contained within.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2021)

Lizzie lets out a whistle as she walks, marveling at the size of the building coming into view. *"It's big alright, I mean I had heard but I don't think I really could imagine it before. Y'all sure none of the folk from your town made it out this far?"* she asks. The only real place where she saw buildings of any kind of magnitude was back in Aurum.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 25, 2021)

Rubbing at an eye, Jinzo glances upwards at the building towering above the group. "Hmn...Reckon I've seen this b'fore inna book'r'two. Called a 'Coliseum', if I'm recallin' c'rectly." Jinzo finally pipes in. "Strange tha' it looks t'be in as good of a shape as it is, after who-knows-how-long it's been weatherin'...well, weather."


Using his still fine-tuned senses, Jinzo tries to pick up any traces of current or recent activity about the building. If its structural integrity is still in this good of a condition, surely someone...s must be responsible. Of course, given his lack of sleep, his senses might be somewhat dulled.

*Perception Roll: 1d20 + 6 = 11*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Using his still fine-tuned senses, Jinzo tries to pick up any traces of current or recent activity about the building. If its structural integrity is still in this good of a condition, surely someone...s must be responsible. Of course, given his lack of sleep, his senses might be somewhat dulled.
> 
> *Perception Roll: 1d20 + 6 = 11*


Jinzo doesn't see any sign of wear or weathering on the stone.  As best he could tell it would have been built (or seriously refurbished) in the last decade, at least.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 25, 2021)

Ashe scowls while looking up at the large construction, a chill running down her spine, “Supplies at hand,” she pauses, looking a bit closer, “Large archway, fifteen, perhaps twenty feet, similar to Jon's combat colosseum?  Mm.  Large enough to walk massive creature like thunder walker?”  Statues possibly combat survivors or heroes?”  She looks around for anything out of place, fresh footprints, deep gouges on the walls, anything that may give them some knowledge of recent visitors or what it may be used for.


Perception: 1d20 (19) + 9
Total: 28


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2021)

Captain Obvious said:


> She looks around for anything out of place, fresh footprints, deep gouges on the walls, anything that may give them some knowledge of recent visitors or what it may be used for.
> 
> 
> Perception: 1d20 (19) + 9
> Total: 28


The walls are pristine, no scratches/gouaches/markings of any kind. 

She does spot some tracks in the ground that look fairly fresh.  They look like they belong to a large dog or a wolf.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2021)

Tharrin walks along with his hands laced behind his head, peering further and further up at the huge structure as they approach. He lets out a low whistle once they're close enough to make out the statues, nodding. "What else did you read about a Coliseum? What's it for? Fortress? Library? Some kind of depository for...statues?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

"It was for fighting," Alanthia tells Tharrin, but her eyes are looking around. "I don't like this... It would require a lot of upkeep and so far I haven't seen any signs of caretakers."

"Did you find anything, Ashe?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 26, 2021)

"Fairly fresh large dog or wolf prints.  Pristine otherwise," she nods toward the prints, "Jon came with us from being a performance gladiator, vaguely similar, but smaller coliseum up on the surface.  Where the high ranking would bet on the performance of the warriors.  This strikes me as strange however, the quiet combined with the pristine nature of it, I would be very careful that there isn't any surprises inside."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2021)

"Kinda like an exhibition match..." the monk murmurs. Tharrin listens, folding his arms over his chest before his brow furrows. He glances around the place and then at the others.

"...if there's no tracks of folks coming into our out of this per those tracks...who's performing? Better yet, who are they performing for?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2021)

Lizzie makes her way over to the tracks, her bow clutched at her side. She doesn't really say anything just yet and makes a pass at trying to see if the tracks are like any animal she recognizes. 

*Survival:* 
Result: 1d20 (3) + 8
Total: 11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

Moti investigates the area with the party shaking his host body's head.  "At _best_," he says, wizened old voice cracking somewhat in the deteriorating body. "A structure like this would be claimed by animals left alone to time. So either there is a force here preventing that, or we'll find a lair of whatever creatures would take shelter here."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lizzie makes her way over to the tracks, her bow clutched at her side. She doesn't really say anything just yet and makes a pass at trying to see if the tracks are like any animal she recognizes.
> 
> *Survival:*
> Result: 1d20 (3) + 8
> Total: 11


Lizzie can't really tell anything more than Ashe.  They're tracks of some sort of large dog or a wolf but she can't really say specifically what or where they might have come from or been going to.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

"There are spells that could keep buildings from decaying, but something this large... and as Moti said, it would likely be taken over by animals."

Can we tell the direction of the tracks? Are there any alcoves or doors we can see? Some entrance deeper into the structure?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Can we tell the direction of the tracks? Are there any alcoves or doors we can see? Some entrance deeper into the structure?


Lizzie was unable to determine the direction the tracts were headed.

There's a large opening nearby that leads deeper into the structure.  With a structure this large it would be _unusual_ for this to be the only entrance, but it's the only one you see from here. There's no door on the entrance, though you can't see very far inside from here.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

"Should we take a look? Investigate further inside?" she asks if they are ok with that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2021)

Lizzie shrugs.* "We ain't really the type to walk all this way and not at least take a look around. The whole place does seem a little...off, though. At least, it does to me."

"Still, we should watch our step,"* she adds.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

((Wrong thread guys  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2021)

"Let's go!" Tharrin says excitedly, punching his fist into his open palm. "We can't just let this pass us by!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

Alanthia will walk a bit behind Tharrin and Lizzie.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 26, 2021)

"Mm..." 

Near the rear of the group - and his construct taking up the rear itself -  Jinzo followed along as they approached ever closer to the entranceway of this..._Coliseum, _watching the trail of paw prints that lead up to the entrance. 

"Me'thinks it'd be bit'a'better idea if we sent something to scout out ahead first...'_Canary in The Cave_', I think it's called."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

The archway gives way to a long, large hallway roughly the same 20' in height.  It is not lit, though there are scone holders mounted in the walls that must have held torches at one point in time, and quickly becomes dark, it continues straight as far as they can see (so 60' I'm guessing).


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

"I can create light on someone's weapon, if you want," Alanthia offers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

"Do we have anything that can scout and speak Common?" Tharrin asks curiously, offering his seven ring broadsword over to Alanthia. "Light me up, sure!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

She will cast light on his broadsword. "That should help."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Tharrin gives his blade a few test twirls, swinging it about experimentally to make sure it hadn't changed much in weight or balance. "Intelligent, cute, _and_ resourceful," he replies with a brief wink at the wizard. "Thanks!" Keeping his blade in front of himself, he moves forward into the hallway at a gradual pace.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

The hallway is constructed of largish stone blocks and it continues on for around two hundred feet without any sign of change before opening into a single large room (maybe 50'x50' the entrance centered on one wall).  It appears completely featureless, apparently a dead-end when the party enters it however after a moment a grid of orange beams of light passes across the room and the party.

The light doesn't seem to interact with you at all as it passes over you.  If your eyes were closed you likely wouldn't notice it at all.  (It is light but Highness can "see" it like anyone else)

After a moment the orange light appears again, lines forming a vaguely humanoid person in the center of the room, it's not precise enough to say male or female or if it is supposed to be human or elf.  It speaks, "asdofijc ocs cosidid faisdfsajisdc ocaisdasiol."  The voice is fairly flat and asexual and the language (assuming it is) doesn't seem to be anything like anyone in the party has heard before.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Something like this, but in orange.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2021)

Briefly glancing between the grid-like projection before them, and his own Construct, Jinzo takes out his translator device and activates it, holding it out towards the wireframe being.

*DEVICE: COMPREHEND LANGUAGES*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

The light that makes up the figure seems to vibrate a moment as Jinzo's device activates then it speaks again, in common this time.  "Welcome new registrants, you are the fourth party to arrive for the competition.  Team designation required to complete registration."  The voice hasn't changed, it continues the neutral, androgynous tone.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2021)

Highness uses Detect Evil

"Competition? What is the nature of this competition? And what is the prize?" Highness asks


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

The figure seems to stall slightly at the question, and almost unnatural stillness of a pause.  But after a beat it speaks as if nothing unusual happened.  "Glorious combat in the grand arena.  Victors receive the title of 'Champion of the Arena' and a purse of--"

The apparition pauses again unnaturally still before continuing "zero gold marks.  Prize invalid.  Checking coffers.  Coffers empty.  Checking alternate allocations.  Please wait.  Alternate resources established.  Fabrication credits available for victorious party, specifications will be variable based on materials available."

It goes silent but not still, presumably this is the its answer on the subject.



Vergil said:


> Highness uses Detect Evil


Highness doesn't have detect evil.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

"So...we need a team name...to compete?" Tharrin says, turning to the others as he swings his newly shining broadsword around. "Uh...Lightbringers?" He holds up his Light'd blade. "Horizon Walkers? Voidstridders? Something about going into portals?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2021)

"Fabrication credits. Hmph, well this is one more thing we have to Conquer in the name of my Land. Yes, these are good suggestions on a name for our merry little band. I like Voidstriders. We stride voids...What about Pot seekers...no....um....Justice league?.....hmmm....no not quite. THE AVENGERS! No...I feel that isn't right either."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2021)

Still lethargic from his sleepless night, Jinzo inhales sharply and stretches in a fashion that one might when they actually start waking up - however slight. "Mmf...How 'bout _Judgement Wing_..?" He suggests, hiking a thumb back at his Mechanus. "Would this'un be proper fer competin'? Issa construct."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

"No prohibited materials are detected within the preparation area," the figure seemingly answers Jinzo's question.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Alanthia seems to remain quiet in thought. "World Shapers... like the Lady of Fate said our actions would be," she suggests.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2021)

"If y'could provide a list o'what counts as _prohibited materials, _that'd be much'preciated. And do y'mean ta' tell me tha' people haven't brought in..._beast companions _'r anythin' like such ta' help in combat?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

"Prohibited items include items with energy signatures greater than  7 Zldis," Jinzo gets the suspicion that the last term simply doesn't translate.  "Mechanical and biological tools below this threshold are permitted as per competitors preference."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

"As far as I know none of our weapons are magical so I guess we should be alright."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

"World Shapers...I like that," Tharrin agrees with Alanthia, giving her another charming smile. "How about that?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2021)

"Destiny's Child? No I don't think they are ready for that particular Jelly. Very well, World Shapers is acceptable - I will be shaping the world after all," Highness says, "Yes, I decree this to be our name. The World Shapers!"

"Can you tell us anything about the other competitors. What are the rules for this contest?"

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 28, 2021)

"I'm afraid tha' we're none too familiar 
with wha'ever this _Zldis_ unit would equate ta'...Well, mind tellin' me however many _Zldis _tha' one has? Fer ref'rence."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2021)

"Thank you, registration complete for team 'World Shapers.'  We now have the required minimal four registrations for the next tournament."  There's a brief flicker across the form of the figure before it continues, "438 years is greater than the minimum time between tournaments, thank you, registration is now closed.  In compliance with tournament regulations we will proceed directly to the final round."

At this statement the passageway behind the party closes, briefly leaving them sealed in the large room.  However a moment later a shorter hallway opens on the opposite side of the room, it extends about 20' before being blocked by a large gate.  Through the gate you can see daylight, presumably it leads outside.  "The final round will commence in _five_ minutes."

"Access to information about other registered parties is prohibited by the tournament organization.  We suggest researching your opponents based on--" there's mildly long pause before it continues, "-- once written media or other news organizations reemerge from civilization."

"Approximate energy density of mechanical automation zero point zero zero zero zero zero zero zero zero four seven Zldis."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

Alanthia blinks. "He's the equivalent of only 0.0000000047 Zldis? What the-"

"Final round!?" she says a bit more shocked than expected.

"Alright what other rules are in place? What counts as a win? Is the match called off if someone is killed?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2021)

"The winner is determined by the withdrawal of all other team.  A team is deemed to have withdrawn if it is unable or unwilling to continue combat or if it leaves the competition boundary after the start of the match."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

"Alright, that sounds good..."

"Can we please get a countdown in the last minute? I want to know when to cast up my mage armor. Tharrin, I have another one if you want one."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2021)

"A shiny sword and armor? Alanthia you're spoiling me..." Tharrin grins, checking his belts and satchel to make sure he's got everything where he needs it, though the half-orc travels fairly light. He offers her his hand. "Does it require contact?" he asks innocently.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

She is looking through her bag, bring up two card-scrolls and then she looks at the hand.

"Oh, well... yes, it does, uhm..." when there's 30 seconds left she will touch his hand and then casts on her self. 

((given we have Thunderwalker clothing that's a +2AC for 10 minutes))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 29, 2021)

Taking a relaxing breath, she steps forward, "What is the name of our opponents?  How long have they been waiting?  What is our total zldis level?  How about theirs'?  What is our odds of winning?  Survival?" Five minutes, hopefully those five minutes can give the plague doctor the answers she requests.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 29, 2021)

Tharrin's touch brushes Alanthia's hand briefly as she makes contact to cast the spell, the half-orc studying their hands curiously as she casts the spell. Recalling his hand, he flexes it once, and nods once, satisfied. "Thanks," he tells her with a fond smile, but he otherwise behaves. In the time leading up to their eventual debut, he begins performing a variety of quick stretches to get himself limber and warmed up.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 29, 2021)

"Additional teams in the final round are:  Team" the figure pauses _speaking_ breifly and a brief set of snarls and growls enter the room before it continues, "(translation unavailable).  Team 'Death Murder Stab Kill.'  And team 'Shut the fuck up and let me in.'"

"Total Zldis level in this chamber is zero point zero zero zero zero zero zero zero zero four eight Zlids.  Information on opponents is prohibited."

"I apologize, I am unable to provide gambling services at this station.  I recommend talking to a bookie at," the figure freezes again for a moment before continuing, "such time that gambling and commerce have reemerged from civilization."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2021)

Alanthia just nods and clears her throat.

"Two teams? Oh, they sound lovely..." she grimaces. I think we can only start position our selves. Tharrin, Moti and Jinzo in the front? Highness moving to flank?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2021)

"Ill look for opportunities,  if you can keep them distracted. Well, im ready when everyone else is"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 29, 2021)

"I think t'would be more proper if my Construct took the front." He suggests, slinging his backpack over his shoulder and counting the number of crossbow bolts.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2021)

Alanthia readies her sling on one hand... and keeps the other free for splintered spear. 

"I'll try to target everyone who looks that can bleed. That will take them out quicker. If I run out of wood spears and they haven't died yet... I'll change to magic missile, then to sling."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 29, 2021)

Tharrin continues to stretch while standing and takes up a spot near the vanguard of the group. He grabs a flask with one hand and swings his broadsword about with the other.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2021)

The figure chimes in periodically as the minutes tick down before counting in to the opening of the gate.  If it takes particular note of the party's preparations it doesn't seem compelled to comment on them.  As the timer hits zero the gate opens and the room starts shrinking, quickly forcing the group into the hallway, and then into the arena proper.

The arena is roughly circular about 300' across.  The floor is dirt and seems sturdy enough.  The walls of the arena area are a good 30' tall, though empty bleacher-like seating can be seen over the walls, while no one is watching now at one time tens of thousands could have gathered here.  Inside the arena the only feature is a single column in the center, about ten feet wide and a good 200' tall.

Three other groups enter from doors equidistant around the arena.

To the party's left (about 210 feet diagonal from the party) four wolves emerge.  they seem quite large compared to dogs the party might be familiar with (size 'medium').  The three gray wolves howl as they emerge into the light but the fourth, a gray-blue looks around the arena with eyes that seem unnaturally intelligent.

Across the arena (about 300 feet from the party) a group of 5 humanoid figures emerges.  In the front is a man with what appears to be bone-plates covering his skin and wielding a large axe.  He's flanked by slender-but-tall man that's nearly 8' in height (still medium) with a long spear and a man with goat feet and horns with a throwing axe in each hand.  Behind them is a woman with spider-like eyes wielding a bow, and a yellow-skined (like lemon, not Asian) man holding a twisted wooden staff casually in one hand.  The group as a whole seems ready to go, but are taking stock of the others for the moment.

To the party's right (about 210 feet diagonal) enters a single huge creature made of metal maybe vaguely reminiscent of Jinzo's pet.  It's about 12' tall ('large' but at the upper end of it) and is generally bipedal (two arms, two legs).  The hands seem generally functional but don't wield anything and look probably pretty clumsy.  There's no neck to speak of, the "head" being basically a dome at the top of the structure.  It darts forward without any hesitation towards the center of the arena covering a good 50' surprisingly quickly.  If it even glanced at the other groups it was fairly subtle and short.



((Going to do this without a battle map for now, but I'll try to keep the general positions updated))

Initiatives, and actions, if you dare.  Everybody's far enough it will _probably_ be a boring first few rounds.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2021)

"oh... three groups... other than ours. I thought we were three teams total. Stay together. We must not let them break us apart. Let's see who comes for us. "

*inititative*: 1d20 (9) + 7 *Total*: 16


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2021)

Tharrin pulls the canteen on his belt off and drinks deeply of it, though doesn't drain it, knocking his head back. He then gives a satisfied sigh of relief afterwards, hooking it back onto his belt. Looking back over their various opponents, the half-orc slowly wipes the back of his arm across his mouth. "Sounds -- good," he murmurs, punctuating his agreement with a mild hiccup. He raises his broadsword and sets the flat of it against his palm as he takes stock of the field.

(Standard Action for Total Defense, Swift Action to Drink one 'dose' of his Dwarven stout, Move action to stow his canteen again. Tharrin gains +3 Temporary HP, a +2 alchemical bonus to Will and Fortitude saves as long as he has that Temp HP, a -2 penalty to Reflex saves, a +2 trait bonus on saves against mind-affecting effects, and 1 bonus drunken ki point for the next hour.)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2021)

((I wish I had that many bonuses when I'm tipsy))

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2021)

((As I mentioned in discord just due to the number of moving parts here I'm going to use "team" based initiatives for now.  So all members of a team will act at the same time, if you want to "follow" someone you're completely flexible to.))

Initiative order:
Team "Shut the fuck up and let me in.": 14
Team "Death Murder Stab Kill": 13
Team "World Shapers": 2
Team <unintelligible snarls>: 1

The giant construct continues it's charge forward and slams into the pillar in the center of the arena at full speed.  There's a horrible crashing sound that echos through the arena like thunder.  It's clear that being between the creature's fist and the stone would be "bad" but it's not clear that anything else was accomplished.  (Current location, center of arena, about 150' from party).

The group of mutants from across the arena seem to gather themselves the quickest in response to this and they begin an orderly advance towards the construct (advancing 30' towards the center, about 270' from the party).  The archer let's an arrow fly at the construct but it pings off without apparent damage.

Party is up, the wolves are apparently thrown off their game by the loud noise or the creature and will act after the party.  (They are about 201' diagonally to the party's left).

@soulnova @Vergil @Hidden Nin @Captain Obvious @Yami Munesanzun @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2021)

Alanthia votes for going after the wolves and let the mutants fight the construct.  

"Let's go for the wolves. Jinzo, just keep an eye on that thing, can you tell it's weaknesses and defenses?"

*Double move towards wolves?*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 2, 2021)

Tharrin hiccups again then nods to Alanthia, seeing the wisdom in engaging the wolves while the other group engages the huge automaton. "As you wish!" He takes a double move at 40' per, putting himself ahead of the party.

(Double Move, 80' total.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2021)

Lizzie will double move with the rest (70 ft), but her range is about 110 ft so she won't have to get all the way there.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 2, 2021)

Jinzo - along with his construct - moves forwards with the group, but elects to hang back while he keeps an eye on the mechanical behemoth; attempting to discern what, if any, weakpoints or flaws it might have; and, to some extent, the mutant group engaging it.

*Knowledge Check - Engineering: 1d20 +7 = 24*

Jinzo then activates *Mage Armor* (Standard Action) and draws one of the bolts from his backpack. (Free Action) Jinzo's Mechanus then positions itself between him and the two groups to their right (Move Action), currently preoccupied in their own confrontation.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2021)

Alanthia double moves 60ft after Tharrin and the others.


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2021)

At the ensuing chaos Highness freezes. This was unlike anything she had ever heard! This was pure chaos. The crashing the yells. growls coming from somewhere.

She looks frantically as her group runs forward - towards it! -  and has no choice but to follow, barely able to see.

"I...I can't do this..." she says halfway through the run and stops to hide at the nearest cover and will go from cover to cover, trying her best to keep the party in view, whilst remaining hidden. 

Standard move.

Stealth
1d20+9
17+9 = 26


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 3, 2021)

The next round, Tharrin will slow down as he realizes Highness has fallen behind and then disappeared. "Stay close! They'll pick off stragglers."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

If Alanthia notices Highness falling behind, she grabs her hand. "I'll be with you. You can do this. We are doing this the safe way."


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2021)

Highness grips Alanthias hand tight and allows her to be lead. "I cant do anything here! What are knives going to do against that metal sounding thing....i dont even know whats happening "


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

"Two of the other groups are battling. A mutant group like the one we fought when we found Lizzie, against a construct like Jinzo's. We are going towards a third group of large wolves." Alanthia explains. "We will let the other guys get that one..."


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2021)

"Wolves....I....yes, i can handle wolves." Highness back becomes a little straighter. "How are you so calm? I mean its easier when you can see further than 30ft, but still, isnt this overwhelming?"

"Anyway, point me to a place i can sneak around and flank the wolves, im most effective that way."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

"It's... scary. But scarier than leaving the only city we ever known? Not really," she tries to joke.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 3, 2021)

Tharrin smiles at Highness, not that she can see it. "A wise general knows that even the actions of a single man may halt an army," he intones quietly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2021)

Lizzie will continue her movement in this next round, judging by the original distance she should be within range to make an attack now. Lizzie takes aim with her bow, trying for one of the wolves with her shot. 

Result: 1d20 (2) + 8
Total: 10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 5, 2021)

The wolves, recovering from their surprise, charge towards the advancing party.  The three gray wolves spread out a bit, clearly looking to flank around if the chance permits.  They're fast, closing most of the distance between the groups (double move for 2x60') surely closing what remains to attack next round.  The blue-gray and one of the gray wolves stick to the center, apparently choosing to lead the assault.  (They're at about 20' from the party).

Meanwhile the large construct at the center of the arena slams the center column twice with its two fists, the echoing crash this time isn't as serious as the previous charge but is still disturbingly loud, and is accompanied by the sounds of the stone beginning to crack from the assault.

The voice from before echos out in the arena, though it is again unintelligible.


*Spoiler*: _Yami Translation_ 




The still-active translation device helpfully informs Yami the voice says "warning: intentional damage to the arena support infrastructure can lead to disqualification."




The mutant group continues it's advance, the archer firing an arrow while she advances, hanging back from the rest of the group.  The arrow pings off the metal construct having no more success than her first shot.  The other four charge forward at a run, they'll likely be on the creation next round.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Jinzo - along with his construct - moves forwards with the group, but elects to hang back while he keeps an eye on the mechanical behemoth; attempting to discern what, if any, weakpoints or flaws it might have; and, to some extent, the mutant group engaging it.
> 
> *Knowledge Check - Engineering: 1d20 +7 = 24*


It's clearly heavy.  Getting through the armor will be a challenge, it seems unlikely the crude weapons of the mutants will find much success.  Though even quality manufactured weapons will struggle.  Design wise it's clearly made for power and defense, but despite the rapid charge it doesn't look very agile.  It probably can't change directions very fast so hit-and-rund might find some luck.

The head is also a questionable design, assuming the sensors are located there it doesn't seem to be able to see around itself very well, flanking might be more successful as well.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2021)

Alanthia shouts a warning to Highness. **"The wolves are getting close"**

She stops running and shoots a magic missile to the one closest to her. (-7hp)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 10, 2021)

As their two groups prepare to clash, Tharrin also fires off a snap shot of water as a probing strike at the closest wolf on the front line.

*Result*: 1d20 (8) + 6 *Total*: 14
*#damage*: 2d6 (3, *6*) + 3 *Total*: 12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2021)

Lizzie fires an arrow as the wolves advance, however it goes wide at the nimble wolves.  Ashe throws a bomb at the blueish wolf forcing it backwards and scorching the other center wolf.  Tharrin and Alanthia focus on the center wolf, and manage to drop it.  Jinzo loads his crossbow and fires at the blueish wolf as well grazing it as his construct charges forward to engage slamming into the large wolf with one of its metal fists.  Highness moves forward to flank the blue wolf, adding another slight wound to the wolf.

Jon moves to intercept the left-flanking wolf and lands a solid blow on it.  Moti intercepts the right-flanking wolf but his sword strike is awkward and clumsy and goes wide.

The blueish wolf, apparently gauging its situation, withdraws back another 50'.  It's form ripples and shifts becoming slightly more stocky.  The wolf engaged with Jon bites hard, landing a serious wound on the man (*Jon -8*).  The wolf engaged with Moti bites the rapidly failing body though the damage seems minimal (*Moti -2*).

Across the arena the construct continues pounding on the center column, this time there's a clear sound of stone breaking though from where the party is they cannot see what the damage is.  The voice sounds out again in unknown language.


*Spoiler*: _Yami Translation_ 




The voice says "Initiating defensive measures."




Apparently in response to the words, the top of the pillar begins to glow with an brilliant white light.

The mutants start their engagement with the construct in earnest.  The archer fires again, the arrow hits the construct solid though doesn't appear to cause any appreciable damage.  The staff speaks, a rhythmic chant  and the weapons of the others begin to glow slightly.  The spear wielder and large axe wielder charge in at the robot, the axe goes wild but the spear manages to hit, and for the first time leaves a slight sparking scratch on the side of the construct.  The hand axe wielder throws but it bounces harmlessly off the metal body.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 13, 2021)

Tharrin decides to try and finish off the blue wolf entirely now, raising a barrier of water around his person before he fires off a battering scattershot of water jets at the creature.

*#bang bang*: 1d20 (11) + 6 *Total*: 17
*#Damage*: 2d6 (*6*, 3) + 3 *Total*: 12


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2021)

Alanthia takes notes. "We need magic weapons if we hope to damage that thing... but for the moment...". Then, noticing the blue wolf if shifting, she will cast splintered spear on him. It should still be in range. * (100ft range, 20 to hit, 6 damage + 1 bleed) *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2021)

Tharrin fires his jets at the blueish wolf however it leans in and manages to deflect the worst of it from its armor.   Alanthia's spike has better luck, driving into the thick hide leaving a bleeding wound.  The bluish wolf is looking bad at this point.  Ashe hurls a bomb at range while it's distracted, it manages to avoid a direct hit but the explosion drops it.

Jinzo reloads his crossbow to fire at the wolf engaged with Jon, but he can't hit the nimble creature.  His construct charges in to flank but has no better luck.  Highness sneaks in but her strike goes wild missing the creature.  Lizzie fires an arrow but gets the sense that the dice roller doesn't want a quick end to combat.  Jon takes measure and lands a heavy hit on the wolf, seriously injuring it.

Moti cuts awkwardly again at the wolf he's engaged in, but isn't able to connect with the clumsy blow.

The wolf engaged with Jon digs in, biting back at the brawler drawing a serious wound (*Jon -6*).  Moti manages to hold off the wolf engaged with him, barely.

The large construct seems to take note of the mutants for the first time, it turns to the spearman that damaged it previously and levies a pair of slams into him, reducing the upper half of the man's body to an unrecognizable pulp before dropping him.  As it does so the glowing light at the top of the pillar reaches an brilliant white and a beam of light strikes the torso of the metal body, the metal quickly heats up glowing orange.  After a moment the light dims and the beam stops, though it seems to be increasing again for another shot.

While the construct is coming to terms with this new development the axe-wielder manages a heavy strike at it actually managing to bury his axe into the creature.  The staff wielder continues his chant from before and the archer and axe hurler's shots ping harmlessly off the heavy armor of the construct.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2021)

Alanthia is keeping an eye on the staff wielder. Can she identify what is he casting?

*K.Arcana to identify spell being cast*: 1d20 (6) + 14 *Total*: 20

She raises an eyebrow with interest, but she focuses her attention back in the fight.

She will throw a spear to the wolf with Moti. And misses widely.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2021)

Alanthia's shot at Moti's wolf goes wide but Tharrin manages to blast it with lashing of water.  Moti makes another clumsy strike but still fails to connect.

Jinzo fires a crossbow bolt at the other wolf and manages to catch the nimble creature burying the bolt deep, it drops and allows the others to shift to the remaining wolf.

His construct charges and connects a solid slam on the beast driving it back and Jon catches it a moment later with his axe laying it low.   The party has a moment to regroup while the other combat continues (they're about 120' from the party, excepting the archer that's a good 240')

The large construct turns at the axe wielder and swats at him with two massive metal limbs.  One connects but the mutant manages to roll away from the worst of it, clearly injured but still fighting.  The glowing light fires another incandescent beam at the robot and after it clears the armor continues to glow orange with heat, seeming to melt from the effect.

The axe wielder tries to cut back at the machine but the blade clatters off of the heavy armor, as do the arrow and thrown axe of his companions.



soulnova said:


> Alanthia is keeping an eye on the staff wielder. Can she identify what is he casting?
> 
> *K.Arcana to identify spell being cast*: 1d20 (6) + 14 *Total*: 20


It's not a "spell" in the sense that Alanthia is used to it.  It's essentially a mass "magic weapon" spell but it's sustained by casting rather than something with an actual duration.  The spellcasting seems crude by the standards she's used to, though kind of innovating in its own right.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2021)

"I would advice against getting into that fight just yet," Alanthia explains. "They are using a magical effect that enhances their weapons... and it's still not quite enough to damage it. Perhaps the column might be able to finish the construct off... then we move on to the other party."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2021)

The party settles in to see how things resolve.

The metal construct takes two more punches at the axe wielder who tries to dodge out of the way, but ends up crumpled on the ground.  The beam of light fires again, cutting a scar across the already glowing body of the mech.

The staff wielder lets his chant stop and seems to be visibly tired from the exertion.  He calls out for the others to regroup and then plants his staff solidly in the ground and starts a different chant.  Wisps of crackling electricity begin to gather on the staff but like before it seems this "spell" is sustained rather than a more immediate effect.  The archer moves forward and the throwing-axe wielder withdraws back, taking up positions to cover the staff wielder.

Rather than pursue the construct turns back to the column, the party can't see what it's doing but it seems to be much more gentile than before.  After a moment the light winks out on the tower and there's a vague sense of something being disrupted in the area.  The mutants shift slightly giving indication they feel it as well but they keep their stance as the staff wielder chants, more energy building on his weapon.

Its work seemingly done the construct charges away from the tower with blinding speed charging at the lead hand-axe wielding mutant however the agile goat-legged creature manages to avoid the heavy charge.  The mutants keep up a total focus on defense as the staff wielder chants.

The construct tries again, swiping twice with its massive hands and this time manages to clip the much smaller target with the first and connect solidly with the second collapsing him into a pile.  The archer moves slightly forward to take up the defense but otherwise seems to simply wait on the leader's spell.

The construct lunges forward again, blisteringly fast, and hits the archer with approximately the strength of a collapsing building, leaving only unrecognizable chunks behind.  The staff wielder stops his chant releasing the combined electricity in one large blast however the construct shrugs this off with another blistering charge, leaving only goo behind.

Before turning on the party, the last in the arena.  Parts of the steel frame still glow orange from the searing light and it has numerous scars on it from combined attacks, but it's not terribly clear how much actual damage this has caused.  Based on the speed it has been charging the party's far enough away that it will have to advance before it can attack but likely will be fully engaged after that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2021)

Hoping to pin down the construct's movement, Alanthia casts entangle, summoning up a mass of writhing grasses between the construct and the party.  Lizzie fires an arrow but the shot goes wide and Jinzo fires a crossbow bolt but it pings off the armor without apparent damage.

The construct advances towards the party and enters the entangle effect without heed.  The grasses snake up the legs of the construct and bury themselves under the armor producing an unnatural metal groaning sound from the creature.  It's movement is stopped, at least momentarily just inside the edge of the effect.

Tactically it has about 80' of grass to cover (or math to go around if it leaves the area) and we'll say another 10' of non-entangled area past that.  Which gives the party a little time to consider their options.  If they want to run for it it probably can't stop them (even assuming it wants to).  You could probably ping at it for a round or two safely before fleeing if you wanted also.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2021)

Alanthia sighs in relief. "Let's start moving and shoot from afar. Then we run," she moves towards the closest exit and sends one of her magic spear to see if it does anything, but she's more focused on leaving safely.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2021)

Alanthia's shot goes wide.  Ashe hurls a bomb at extreme range and manages a direct hit with a bomb that rattles the armor.  The others with ranged weapons fire but can't manage a hit on the construct before the group starts heading for the exit.

The construct struggles with the grass but stays stuck, watching the party flee it hauls itself out of the grass and slowly back towards the pillar.  It seems to keep an eye on the party as it flees but shows no interest in following them as they head to the exit.  Alanthia casts invisibility on herself and Tharrin to observe.

The construct manages to free itself from the grass and walks back towards the central pillar.  A moment after reaching it it crouches down and something in the back opens.  A figure climbs out onto the ground and he spends a few moments looking over the construct faint sounds of curses in an unknown language managing to carry where Alanthia observes.

The figure is at a glance an elf, though a bit stockier than the ones she's used to.  Half of his head is a wild mane of red hair, the other half is bald or shaved.  He's dressed leather clothing, the style is a odd but the craftmanship wouldn't be out of place for commoners of Aurum.  His face is partially obscured by some sort of metal mask on the left, bald side of his head and most strikingly is his right arm is apparently made of spindly metal like some sort of strange skeletal creation.

After a moments examination of the construct he turns his attention to the pillar, climbing partially in to examine whatever is within the hole he previously broke.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2021)

Alanthia whispers to Tharrin. "That man... I think he's the one controlling the golem from the inside. I'm not sure if he can control it from the outside"

"Do you want to get close? Try to talk to him? We would need to make sure he doesn't get back inside to attack us."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 17, 2021)

Tharrin quirks his lips slightly, whispering back to her. "Maybe we should try to approach quietly while they're out? Might spook if they can see us coming. Have anything for that?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2021)

((We are both currently invisible. We have 3 minutes))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2021)

Alanthia and Therrin approach under cover of invisibility to close in on the pillar and the elf.

The elf is currently about waist-deep into a hole in the pillar that was smashed earlier.  From inside the hole he's muttering to himself in a language that sounds vaguely Elvish but the actual words aren't quite right and the pair isn't able to understand anything of it.  By the tone he's merely muttering to himself lost in work.

He very nearly fills the hole with his body so it's hard to make a lot of details out but you can make out some sort of colorful twine or string that seems to be connected to things up and down the inside of the pillar, the elf seems to be working on whatever is strung up but you can't make out what while the elf is working.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2021)

Tharrin glances at Alanthia before realizing he isn't sure that's where she is and also that she can't see him...before he steps forward to clear his throat.

"Hey uh...what are you doing?" he asks quizzically in Common.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2021)

Alanthia moves to place herself between the man and the construct. If he tries to get back into it or reacts violently, she will cast Charm Person.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 19, 2021)

The elf lets out what sounds suspiciously like swearing in his proto-elven and scrambles to remove himself from the hole, as he does he gives Tharrin a decent look inside: most of the strings seem attached to various metallic devices he doesn't recognize however some are tied with intricate knotwork around a largish clay pot.

The elf grabs at a handle on his belt and a whiplike coil unfurls from it as he gazes around suspiciously.  He doesn't seem to see you but the sound gives him at least a general direction to look. 

He says something in his unknown language, his voice sounds harsh and defensive, it's not 100% clear that he'd attack if he could see you but he's at least on edge.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2021)

Alanthia grabs a few gold pieces she has and places them in the ground in front of her.

"Hello. My name is Alanthia," she says the basic greeting she remembers from her childhood. "No speak Elvish."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 19, 2021)

The elf remains on edge but seems content with the standoff for now.  He seems to struggle to process what Alanthia says for a few moments before responding in a broken and *heavily* accented elvish.

First he says what Alanthia thinks is a possessive term, probably "mine" or "it's mine."

Almost an afterthought he manages a broken "name Ortz of Aeth of Roser."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2021)

Tharrin takes this time to drop his invisibility, hands lifted and smiling. 

"Tharrin of the Order of Winding Wisdom," he says, pointing towards the hole. "What's that?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2021)

Alanthia drops her invisibility as well. She makes Ylin land on her shoulder. And keeps her distance. She has no weapons on her hands.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 19, 2021)

The elf doesn't seem particularly calmed by the pair appearing, his eyes dart around as if looking for signs of the rest of the group.  

He hisses when Therrin indicates the hole and repeats the rough elven "mine."  He doesn't seem to show any understanding of common.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2021)

Alanthia sighs. "He says Mine or something related to possessiveness. I don't think he wants us there."

"ok, let's try food and money..." she will place a ration and a few gold coins in front of her and push it forward.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2021)

Tharrin grins, before pulling a flask of water from his belt and placing it down as well in offering. "Doesn't look like anything worth hoarding..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 20, 2021)

The elf seems mildly confused by the actions.  He shakes his fis jiggling the whip vaguely in Therrins direction and manages a broken "bye-bye" in crude elven.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2021)

"I think he wants you to move away? He's saying goodbye," she waves at him to stand back with her.

She will write a basic formulae in the ground, how to calculate electric resistance... some of what she might have learned from the gnome's battery and jinzo's device and points at the hole and his construct with a questioning expression.

"help?" she tries.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 20, 2021)

"Fine, fine," Tharrin says, backing away at the elf's insistence, before he glances at Alanthia's formula, bewildered. "...huh. What's all that?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2021)

"His construct reminds me of Jinzo's and I believe the interior of the pillar might be using some kind of energy similar to what the gate was using... so I'm trying to see if he recognizes the principles. Maybe we can learn a bit of that."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 21, 2021)

The elf looks at Alantgias writing quietly for a moment as his expression cycles through a few phases.  First there's a dawning understanding which quickly changes to a look of anger that slowly slides to a sort of sympathy that seems akin to how you might look at a young sibling that shows interest in things they don't yet understand.

Eventually he speaks, again in broken Elven.  "Mine," he says pointing at the inside of the column.  He moves to point at the pair and intones, "wait," and moves cautiously towards the construct.

He keeps a careful eye on the pair and the column but assuming you don't stop him he climbs up to the hatch and starts rummaging around.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2021)

"Ok, I guess, we would have to run away really fast if the construct reactivates. Let's wait and see if he might want to offer anything."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2021)

He rummages around for a moment and climbs out with a rough-bound book.  He returns to his position in front of the column and tosses the book at Alanthia's feet saying something in his unknown language.  He seems to consider a moment and makes a few attempts of broken Elven before settling on a crude "take.  Bye-bye."  Gesturing at the book and making a dismissing motion.

The book is hand written and seems very crude by the standards of Aurum.  The cover bares what you presume is a title in Elven characters but you don't recognize any of the words there,  you're not even sure the language is Elven.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2021)

((I thought I had replied))

Alanthia takes the book carefully. _"Alright... A few coins and food for a book is not too much of a bad deal." _

She turns to Tharrin. "I think he wants us off his hair. Let's give him his space."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 23, 2021)

Tharrin leans closer, entering Alanthia's personal space slightly to get a look at the book. "Cool. So...head back then?" he asks her curiously, looking towards her face.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2021)

Alanthia's face redden and she clears her throat. "Uhm, yeah, let's go. I'll need time to decipher this. Maybe Moti could help as well. Let's see how the others are doing."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 25, 2021)

Tharrin's brow furrows momentarily before he nods. He waves to the rummaging elf. "Bye! Thanks! Good luck with...your thing!" he says, to him, following Alanthia back to the outskirts of the arena. "Nice guy! I think..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 25, 2021)

The elf watches somewhat guarded until the pair leave but doesn't take any action to stop them.

They're able to reunite with the others without issue at the entrance of the arena.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2021)

She will suggest to stay a bit off the way of the entrance but wait to see if the elf leaves.

She will try to look at the book more closely.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 25, 2021)

"Smart thinking," he whispers back conspiratorially, hunkering down to try and watch from around the corner of the arena entrance.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 25, 2021)

At a quick glance Alanthia can tell the book is somehow related to engineering based on diagrams and formula inside.  She recognizes some of the latter but without the written context it's difficult to understand why they're presented.

There's also a substantial amount of hand written text, with time it will serve as a source to learn the language, presumably the "elf-like" language the elf used, if she (or anyone else with an open linguistics language slot) desires.

The first half of the book seems to get progressively more complicated, seeming to be designed as a teaching process.  The rest is seems more focused in specific cases.

Content wise she doesn't glean much from the diagrams, it's totally different from anything she might have come across in Aurum, she'll need to translate it to learn more.

While she works the elf goes back to digging in the pillar for the better part of an hour.  This time shooting caution glances about from time to time.  Eventually he starts removing items from inside the pillar, nothing large enough to make out from your vantage.

He loads his salvage into the construct before climbing inside himself.  The hatch closes and the creation rises back up, apparently ready to leave.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2021)

Alanthia keeps to herself and stays out of his way. She just makes an acknowledging nod if he passes somewhere he can see them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 25, 2021)

Tharrin, being illiterate, splits his time between keeping a lookout and staring at Alanthia as she continues her reading. He finally gets up when the elf seems to finish up his work, brow furrowing before he looks to the wizard.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2021)

"I would say we could take a look once he's gone, but I'm not sure if the Voice that was telling us we should fight would be active again. I rather not get trapped again."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 26, 2021)

"Yeaaaa... that's... yea, no," he agrees. "But maybe we could see which direction he heads for and see if there's more weird talkers there?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2021)

"That's an option. I don't think we would have to follow him right away... the golem should leave very big footprints behind. We could follow him at a good distance."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 28, 2021)

"Yea, good point!" The monk beams at her. "You even understood part of what he was saying, huh? You're pretty smart, Thia. With your help I'll be reading in no time for sure!"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2021)

"I kind of understood a few things. He was speaking something resembling the elven I have heard from my extended family, but I don't know it well. We both have something to study now," she taps the book.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2021)

The construct leaves the arena via the North entrance that it entered from.  With his departure the arena is quiet and still.  Though the feeling of being hunted still seems to linger despite the battle having died down some time ago.

"Do you think it's safe to re-enter?"  Moti asks, somewhat weakly.  "If any of the bodies remain in usable condition I would like to trade this one out."  True to his words the body he currently inhabits looks rather weak, were it a living person you'd certainly expect him bedridden.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "I kind of understood a few things. He was speaking something resembling the elven I have heard from my extended family, but I don't know it well. We both have something to study now," she taps the book.


He just beams at her in response.


EvilMoogle said:


> The construct leaves the arena via the North entrance that it entered from.  With his departure the arena is quiet and still.  Though the feeling of being hunted still seems to linger despite the battle having died down some time ago.
> 
> "Do you think it's safe to re-enter?"  Moti asks, somewhat weakly.  "If any of the bodies remain in usable condition I would like to trade this one out."  True to his words the body he currently inhabits looks rather weak, were it a living person you'd certainly expect him bedridden.


"We have to walk through anyway to get to the north entrance so... I'll check with you and be a look out while you... undertake your process, Venerable One." Tharrin bows before carefully re-entering the arena first.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2021)

"I guess we could check it out, yes."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 30, 2021)

The group heads back into the arena.  Moti does a quick examination of the bodies and quickly determines only the axe-wielder's body is in sufficient condition to be usable.  With no further preamble his body draws for the sword and plunges it into the bone plated body.  The old body immediately collapses and seems to whither before your eyes, shriveling into a desiccated husk.

A moment later the larger body rouses and pulls itself to his feet.  He coughs a few times, slow flem-clearing coughs, then speaks, his new voice a solid octave lower than before.  "This body is strange," he says slowly.  "Altered?  Not sure.  Not natural, at least.  But strong, will work for now.  I'll just be a moment to gather my things."  He bends down an begins stripping gear from the old body.

This takes place right near the pillar, so it's easy to get a glimpse of the after-effects of the elf's work.  The inside of the pillar has been stripped, the strings and whatever they were attached to have been wholly removed.  However the pot remains, presumably not considered worth gathering by the elf.   The pot is large, several feet talll, an is engraved with a simple symbol, crossed swords behind a battle axe.  It's sealed with wax and looks as if other than the elf's work none has touched it in a very long time.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2021)

She gasps. "The pots... this is it." She looks at Tharrin and Moti. 

"When we found the guidance of one of the Lady of Destiny, her message was in a pot similar to this." 

Take 10 + 10 = 20 K.Religion


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2021)

Alanthia has no problem recognizing the symbol on the pot as that of  the god of battle, berserkers, chaos, and courage.  In Aurum Battle Rager is a very minor god as "battle" in any sort of wide-scale sense is almost nonexistent.  Priests of Battle Rager have a mostly ceremonial role in the cases where undead attempt to breech the barrier but beyond that they're barely present in the city.  She's generally familiar with the historical position of the god (as outlined in the link) though that's mostly archaic.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2021)

She asks Tharrin to help her open it.


----------



## EvilMoogle -- Battle Rager (Nov 5, 2021)

The pair pull the jar out from its tomb to better work with it, it feels somewhat heavier than it looks, though gives no indication of what is inside.  Like the previous one, the sealed lid takes little work to remove and opens with a pot.  A wave of vertigo passes over the group and again they find themselves viewing a different scene, though there no indication of their movement.

They find themselves in the aftermath of a battlefield, bodies of humanoids and other creatures scattered around with no movement apart from the circling of vultures overhead.  A lone man stands in the field, clad in blue and red plate mail with a pair of bloody axes strapped to his back.  He wears no helmet, allowing flowing red hair to be seen and leans casually on a greatsword planted into the ground.

"The gods are cowards," he says with a gravely voice.  "Better to fight and lose in your feet than bow down to death and simply allow things to progress."  He spits on the ground, words half a curse.  "But for my people, they convinced me this was the way.  That you would be armed by what we left behind to face what comes."

"The others, fools that they are, I had no hopes for.  But I should not have been taken off my guard."  His gaze looks at you and for a brief moment seems to stare through you as if seeing into your soul.  "Beware of the betrayer.  But also revel in the battle that he represents.  I and the other gods are gone, the task passes to you, to mortals, to extract our vengeance."

"Bloodied but unbowed I go," he says, voice fading for a moment before redoubling with zeal.  "My gift to the world is _challenge_.  Face the opponents before you.  Fight!  Win!  Extract what glory and what rewards you may, and perhaps they will be enough for what is to come."

The vision fades and you find yourselves back in the ruined arena with only a slight sensation of vertigo left in your head.

The pot is empty save for a simple silver medallion of a silver double-bladed axe on a leather strap with no sign of any source of the weight previously felt.


*Spoiler*: _Gifts_ 




Battle Rager recognizes and rewards warriors willing to focus on their goal.  His gift comes with a choice.  Either:
+4 to the attribute of your choice, +2 to Constitution, and -2 to the attribute of your choice.
- Or -​+2 to the attribute of your choice.​
For opening the pot you also receive 1 fate point.

@Hidden Nin also can catch up from the earlier jar, gaining Fate Scribe's gift of +2 to 2 (separate) stats.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2021)

soulnova said:


> She asks Tharrin to help her open it.


While the significance of the pot and the symbol are lost on the half-orc, he does understand Alanthia needs help, and so moves to give her a hand. What happens next...


EvilMoogle said:


> The pair pull the jar out from its tomb to better work with it, it feels somewhat heavier than it looks, though gives no indication of what is inside.  Like the previous one, the sealed lid takes little work to remove and opens with a pot.  A wave of vertigo passes over the group and again they find themselves viewing a different scene, though there no indication of their movement.
> 
> They find themselves in the aftermath of a battlefield, bodies of humanoids and other creatures scattered around with no movement apart from the circling of vultures overhead.  A lone man stands in the field, clad in blue and red plate mail with a pair of bloody axes strapped to his back.  He wears no helmet, allowing flowing red hair to be seen and leans casually on a greatsword planted into the ground.
> 
> ...


...catches him off guard. The vision of the lone man, greatsword in hand, wasn't very much like anything the half-orc had ever seen before. But something in his blood and soul was roused by the vision despite that. He takes a deep breath, his eyes widening as some ancient battle fury, latent in his orcish heritage is roused. There's an almost heady glow to his skin by the time he's through with the vision, eyes widening as he turns to Alanthia. "Whoa." He plants his hands on her shoulders, his gaze wild. *"Whoa.* What was that?! Is that what you guys saw before!? Do you know that guy. Do you feel like this too?!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2021)

Moti's new body briefly collapses after the vision overtakes you but it seems a momentary setback the plate-covered form pulls itself back to it's feet.  He spends a moment examining himself before turning to consider the pot.  "That released quite a bit of energy," he finally says.  "This is what you encountered before?  And there are more of them?"

"That was Battle Rager?"  It seems somewhere between question and statement.  "I am not sure it's reasonable to try to question motives of the gods, but this raises many questions."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2021)

"Yes, this is like what happened before us and I also think that was the Battle Rager. I'm not very familiar with his followers."

"I do feel the energy again..." she looks down at her hands, closing and opening, feeling her fingers. "Another of their gifts... Hope... Challenge..." 

She looks around at the arena. "In hindsight, it's not surprising the Battle Rager had the pot here..."

She will take the silver medallion and use detect magic on it to compare it with the Fate necklace as well.

((who had it? me? I think highness couldn't use it because it had a lot of "destiny potential"?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2021)

Neither of the medallions radiate magic.  They're both fairly simple in design, but well crafted.  In spite their presumed age they show no sign of wear or tarnish but are otherwise mostly unremarkable.  It's doubtful you'd be able to pick them out in the market as unique from similar ones.

((I don't think that I've said it outright before but these are the sorts of holy symbols worn by followers of Fate Scribe and Battle Rager))

Moti considers this, "in the sense that he would leave a 'gift' anywhere here seems reasonable.  But why are the gods leaving 'gifts' to be found at all?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2021)

"From what we understand... I think they knew the end of the world as the ancients knew it was at hand. It appears one of the gods betrayed them and all they could do was just make sure the survivors had something to help them," she gestures to the pots. "I think... I think there might be another threat coming."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 6, 2021)

Tharrin raises a brow, looking back at the medallion in Alanthia's hand. "That must be why all these things are happening now...finding the Venerable One, these visions, breaching the walls to explore the outside world -- it's to prepare us!" he says, pounding a hand into his other open fist. "Let's not delay -- I think we should hurry after that elf and his construct soon..."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2021)

"I'm not sure if he would be linked to all this... but we could at least see what direction he's taking."

She will send Ylin flying to look for him from above at a distance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2021)

Moti purses his borrowed lips but doesn't say anything.  Clearly still thinking on matters.

Ylin has no problem finding the construct, it isn't terribly subtle.  It's not fast but the tireless pace has given it a decent head-start on the party headed roughly North out of the Arena.

After about 30 minutes Alanthia gets a feeling of confusion from Ylin.  Not danger but the bird clearly doesn't understand something about what is going on.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2021)

She asks ylin to come back. Hopefully she can guide them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2021)

The group continues on following Ylin's directions for another 30 minutes or so, meeting Ylin on the way back.

The bird leads them to an area where the long savanna grasses are pressed down in a roughly rectangular area, maybe 10'x20'.  The grass is quite crushed, whatever was there must have been quite heavy and must have sat there for at least a few hours, though there's no obvious sign of what it might have been or how it was maneuvered into the area.

Ylin repeats the previous sensation of confusion and mild destress (though not danger) at the area.  Though the empathic link isn't sufficiently clear to specify about what.

The construct's obvious trail leads up to where the impression on the grass is, then seems to vanish with no sign of tracks leaving the area.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2021)

Sadly, Alanthia's arcane expertise has not grown enough to let her communicate directly with the little falcon... so she might get the answer much later.

In the mean time, Alanthia stays at 50ft from the pressed area and uses Detect Magic to see if she picks up any type of aura.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2021)

As best Alanthia can tell no magic has been worked in this area (other than whatever the party has which probably isn't much, Moti is indeed magical  ).


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2021)

Alanthia is silent for a moment thinking about the possibilities.

"I have some theories but nothing sure... I think he might have either used a portal like the one we used... or perhaps he flew away. I won't know for sure until my bond with Ylin has strengthened enough that I could talk with her," she explains. "In any case... what was our other site of interest?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2021)

The distinct items of interest were:

- The ancient sealed fortress in the mountains (this is probably closest to where you are)
- The "magic" city to the East

Less specifically you know:

- People who go to the Northeast don't return.
- The shifters live to the Southwest, getting stronger the further in that direction you go.
- The twisted ones live to the Northwest
- Across the mountain is a vast desert, village explorers don't know anything interesting there though.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2021)

"I guess the sealed fortress sounds as good as anything and it's the closest."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 8, 2021)

"That sounds good to me!" Tharrin offers with an encouraging thumbs up. Of course, he was almost always encouraging, so that wasn't saying much...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2021)

The group heads towards the mountains.  They travel back for about a day and a half through the plains before hitting the foothills of the mountains.  Travel is easy through this part but it is clear that soon it won't be.  By the time you're making camp on the second day you're well into the hilly area.

As you're preparing camp that night you're surprised by the sudden approach of a young girl.  By appearances she's a human of about 8, dark hair pulled back in a simple braid and contrasting with her pail skin and simple white dress, one unmarred by the rigors of travel the party faced.  Her approach was silent and somehow slipped past your watch, though she seems harmless enough at a glance.

"Excuse me," she says politely with her small, childlike voice.  "You're the ones that killed the tyrannosaurus rex, weren't you?"  Her dictation is surprisingly good for her age, "I lost my dolly, can you help me find her?"

((Kind of an out of place encounter, but the dice demanded))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2021)

Though she certainly had some strange features about her, Tharrin was always one to veer on the side of politeness and kindness first. "Dolly? Uhm, maybe we can help you find your family first? What's your name dear?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2021)

Alanthia gives a double take to the child. She remembers there mentions of a child by Lizzie's daughter. 

"Tyrannosaurus Rex? You mean the Thunderwalker? The great lizard beast?"

Other than that question, she lets Tharrin handle the conversation for the moment.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 9, 2021)

The little girl gives a wide smile and responds politely, "I'm Adeline.  And it's my dolly that needs help, she fell in a hole and can't climb out."

"My family is out searching too but if I find Dolly first I'm sure she'll be happy with me!"

"Not a lizard," she says shaking her head slightly.  "Tyrannosaurus Rex, family Tyrannosauridae Dinosauria," again she has no trouble with the difficult words, assuming she isn't making them up.  "Some similarity to lizards in appearance but pretty different biologically."  She pauses and makes a slightly sour face.  "Thunderwalker is derivative and imprecise."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2021)

"I see," Alanthia notes. "Good to know."

She considers for a second.

"How far is the hole your doll is in? And how deep? If we agree to help, will you come with us?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 9, 2021)

The girl points off towards the mountains.  "A little over twenty miles that way," she says neutrally.  This is at least vaguely the direction the party was going, though the fortress will be farther yet.  "I can come with you, but I can't go in the hole, something stops me.  It probably stopped dolly from getting out too!"

"The hole is only about 30 feet deep.  If you can get in maybe I can too?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2021)

Tharrin leans over to whisper too loud to Alanthia. "What's derivative...?" before straightening up and nodding. "We're going in that direction too. Is your family that way? We don't want you to get separated from them."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 9, 2021)

The young girl nods enthusiastically.  "Family is looking to help dolly too, they'll be so happy that I found you!"

"It's getting late though isn't it?  Sleep is important to grow up strong and healthy."  She starts examining the ground, smoothing out a spot to lay down before plopping down on the grass in her dress.

Moti watches the entire exchange not even bothering to hide his disbelief.  He gestures at the girl and opens his mouth but gapes silently for a minute before shaking his head.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2021)

She looks around and finishes up preparing the camp. "So your family is waiting there too but something stopped them? Your mother and father? Siblings?" she asks curiously. 

"What stopped you... was it like an invisible wall you couldn't cross... or...?" she trails off wondering if it was like what happened with Blue and the cave with the first pots.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 9, 2021)

The little girl yawns somewhat sleepily.  "Family is looking to help dolly too.  But I know I'm the best helper because I found you!"  She perks up a bit at the end, a happy grin on her face.

"We found the hole, something weird was inside.  Tried to get a closer look but something stopped me."  She pauses and looks curiously at Alanthia before nodding slightly.  "Like a wall, or floor, but nothing there.  Dolly kept falling though and I couldn't go get her.  Looked for strong people to help!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2021)

"Alright..." she sits at her side. "Before you go to sleep... Do you read before going to bed?"

She takes out the book the elf gave her and shows it to her. "I just got this book but I'm still trying to figure it out because I don't know this language. Do you?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 9, 2021)

The girl considers the book for a moment offering a light hearted, "sometimes I do stories with dolly but I'm too old to need them to sleep."

She looks over the book for a few minutes before pointing to a section, "this is talking about electrical capacitance?" And another, "and this is basic logic circuits?"  A few other areas, "this is silly, magic is faster," and "this part is wrong-- oh he figures it out."

"A journal?  Of some sort of electrician?  That sounds like silly bedtime stories."

Alanthia isn't familiar with the specifics of using electricity in this manner, but between the girl pointing things out, her slight familiarity with Elven and her general knowledge of engineering she can follow bits of it.  At least enough to tell the girl isn't completely making things up.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2021)

Alanthia takes notes on what she's pointing to hopefully serve as a way to translate the rest. 

She whispers back to Tharrin. "Derivative means something that is based on something else."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 10, 2021)

Tharrin's expression sours as he scratches his head. "Thunderwalker doesn't sound like...tie...ran-it-sore-is-ex though..." he murmurs back to Alanthia. "Well, whatever! I guess it's time to wind down, then."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 10, 2021)

The group settles down for the night with Moti keeping watch by virtue of sentient magical swords puppeting meat shells having no need for sleep.  In the morning they go through their normal routines and are soon on their way for another day of travel.  The terrain gets less forgiving as they go and they have to start picking more careful paths through the increasingly mountainous terrain.

It's a second day of travel with Adeline before they reach the area indicated by her.  They're well into the mountains at this point, though still below the tree line giving ample cover from the elements.  The soil is a bit rockier and picking paths is more difficult through it.  The little girl doesn't seem to have any problems finding what she's looking for and she is fairly efficient in leading the group to a small, fairly round hole nestled by a cliffside.

It's dark inside the hole and it's getting late into the day by this point so there' s not much natural light getting in it, but the hole itself is about 3' across and it seems to be rough rock that would make an easy climb even without rope.

((Not meaning to rush, if you had more questions for her that's fine just figured I would do travel all at once.))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2021)

Alanthia would try to do as much translation as possible with the notebook and her on the way here.

"Is your family here? I don't see them," Alanthia comments, looking around.

She will grab a rock, cast light and throw it down the hole to get a better idea of what's there.

"Could you try to enter so we can see how it's stopping you?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 10, 2021)

The girl shrugs before replying, "they're looking for help too,  they'll show up eventually."  She certainly doesn't seem bothered by it by tone. 

The rock has no problem passing into the hole, it lets out little cracks as it bounces off the sides and a slightly louder one as it hits the bottom.

In response the little girl walks over, she cautiously taps her foot on the empty air, then apparently convinced stands mid-air over the hole.  She stomps a foot on the air and it stops soundless.

"Dolly fell through too!"




soulnova said:


> Alanthia would try to do as much translation as possible with the notebook and her.


That feels like enough time to do a fair translation.  The book is a book that teaches the basics of crafting devices that translate electricity into motion, a concept unheard of in Aurum (though likely because this seems rather more work and less reliability than magic, but you never know).

The study will provide a +2 circumstance bonus to knowledge or craft checks focused around such devices.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 10, 2021)

(Can't easily edit on phone)

Lighting up the bottom shows the shaft opening up to a room to tunnel but no sign of a doll at the bottom.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2021)

"Mmmh... She doesn't seem to be at the bottom. Can you describe Dolly to us?  How big is she? Is she dressed in a particular way? ...Can she move on her own?" she adds intrigued as she looks around to see if there's anything they could tie a rope securely to climb down.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 10, 2021)

The girl gives Alanthia the sort of look of incredulity that only a child can manage.  "Of course dolly can walk, but she stopped as soon as she fell, I think this stupid invisible floor did something!"  She stomps a foot again to accentuate the point.

"Dolly is about this tall," she indicates about a 2' height.  "And she has a super pretty dress and really really curly hair!"

It's a pretty rocky area, should be no problem to secure a rope to something heavy enough it's not going to move.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 10, 2021)

Tharrin pulls a necklace out from beneath his robes, a small trinket that honors his Order, and holds it up towards Alanthia. "Mind lighting this up? I'll climb down and check it out."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2021)

"Sure. I also have a rope. We can just make some knots and secure it so we can all go."
She casts light on the amulet.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 10, 2021)

"Are you sure? I'm sure you're an alright climber but maybe I should just check it out alone first?" he suggests, smiling as he holds up the amulet. "Besides, you'll be right here with me!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2021)

"Alright, check down while I set up the rope then."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 10, 2021)

Ashe had hit a meditation point after the battle, she was there physically, however mentally she was within herself.  Listening to the empty skitters within her skull, rodent tail twitching from side to side, hiding her quiet muttering in her mask.  She spoke with unseen voices, her hivemind chittering away unrelentingly.  By the time she realized what was going on, they had just gotten to the hole in the ground.  Tharrin was making his way down, Alanthia was tying knots, so Ashe crouched down to assist in the knot tying to speed up the process.  She knew that herself wouldn't need any light going down, but Tharrin was best armed in case of an ambush.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 10, 2021)

((It's DC 5 climb so he can't actually fail so I'll go ahead and go on.))

Tharrin has no problem climbing down, the hole is narrow enough he can brace on both walls.  He comes out in a wider room roughly 15'x15'  It narrows to a tunnel headed Southwest in an irregular way, it curves east after another 15' or so and he can't see any farther.

There's no immediate obvious threats or obvious items of interest in the area, but knowledge: nature or knowledge: dungeoneering might reveal more.

((It'll actually be DC -5 with a knotted rope which I imagine everyone can pass without checking if others want to climb down.  Moti will climb down at whatever order requested.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 11, 2021)

@Captain Obvious 

Ashe can tell that while it doesn't really look like a structure it's not a natural formation of rock.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2021)

Once it's clear there are no obvious threats, Alanthia comes down as well.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 11, 2021)

Moti descends as well examining the "cave" with a look of detached interest.

The little girl calls down, "do you see my dolly?  Or some sort of off switch for this stupid floor?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 11, 2021)

"No dolly.  This cave is unnatural, hunting grounds for a creature?  No, no, doesn't seem right, perhaps simply a nest deeper within." She lowers voice, whispering to Alanthia, "Child seems suspicious, perhaps doll is a poppet.  May be alive, or we are walking into a trap." She takes position behind Tharrin.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 11, 2021)

Moti visibly balks as if to say _someone said it finally_.  He draws himself and makes ready.  "It doesn't feel 'trap' to me, but I seriously doubt this will be a normal cave exploration."

He pauses, considering.  "Any thoughts on what keeps her out but let's us in?  A 'protection from children' spell would probably sell well but I doubt that's what is at play here."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 11, 2021)

"I suppose perhaps protection from evil.  Protection from the undead? No, Moti could enter. _Holy ground.  _Hm, perhaps."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 11, 2021)

"'Undead' doesn't really apply to my work," the sentient sword muses.  "But I doubt it applies to the girl either, though I suppose I'd have to stab her to know for sure."  He glances around to see if there any takers there but doesn't seem to be ready to push the issue.

"Should we see where 'dolly' has gotten off to?  Or what has gone off with dolly?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2021)

"We will look around for her. Wait for us," she calls up.

She turns to the others. "The same happened with Blue the first time we found the pots. She couldn't enter a similar cave."

She lowers her voice to a whisper. "And I think it was obvious she's not normal."

"I have been theorizing Blue might have been some kind of extraplanar being, bind to the contract of her master. I wouldn't be surprised if this girl would be something along the lines."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 11, 2021)

((Somewhere Blue sneezes))

Moti frowns but nods and doesn't say anything.  The girl calls from above, "Okay!  Dolly will keep you safe once you find her!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 12, 2021)

The group follows a slightly winding tunnel for about 50' roughly Southeast.  The direction of the path seems natural but the walls show signs of being worked, maybe widened?

As the reach the end of the tunnel they reach a large chamber, it winds around to the south with an area that has some columns formed from stalactites growing to the ground and to the North with a branching tunnel.

A number of small figures are revealed, childlike creatures that look crafted of black stone.  The skitter away from the light at first but pause near the edge, hissing something in ignan.  They look like toddlers, maybe 3' tall ("small") but their hands end in sharp claw-like stone tips.

(I'll have to get home to post a map)
(Knowledge planes to identify, knowledge geography or dungeoneering will tell a little bit)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2021)

Alanthia keeps her distance and doesn't advance at this time. "I think... I think we might have entered their nest."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 12, 2021)

Ashe blinks, one, two, maybe three times, the glow in her mask flickering with each.  "You don't say?" She hisses, taking a bomb into her hand, at the ready for if they charge the party.  She doesn't attempt to engage, only telling the others, "Treat them like ambush predators, we can't turn our backs."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2021)

Tharrin takes up the front with the light blazing from around his neck, leading the way with quick steps. He seems a bit apprehensive of the situation, but presses on despite it. It's not until they come upon the strange, diminutive ignan speaking creatures the he seems well and truly confused.

"...uuuuhhh...?" he intones, turning towards the smarter members of the party with a raised brow.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2021)

"Let's stay against the wall right now just to show we are not aggressive..."

Does she see any sign of Dolly?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2021)

((Okay, map description above was a bit off, the opening is to the south.  It clearly continues to the East though that's out of range of your light.  The black masses in the center of the cavern here are stalactites an stalagmites that have grown together into columns so you can kinda see through it though if you end up trying to fight through them it would probably have a miss chance.  Yellow line is an approximate "bright light" area, orange line is an approximate "dim light."  Red dots are the locations of the 6 little obsidian kids that you can see.  Blue dots are thrown in for party emerging from tunnel in no particular order.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2021)

There is no sign of a dolly here.

The creatures hiss quietly to one another in Ignan, you might guess that they are a bit confused but they're certainly at least tense about your appearance.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 14, 2021)

Tharrin glances over his shoulders at the others, then looks towards the small Ignan creatures, raising his hands slowly. "Ah...uh...hello! We're...looking for a dolly. Maybe you've...seen it? We're not here to fight though..." he says sheepishly. He then gradually moves a hand to his chest.

"Tharrin," he says intently. 

*#Diplomacy*: 1d20 (10) + 9 *Total*: 19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2021)

The little obsidian children hiss at each other in rapid-fire Ignan for a moment seeming to negotiate amongst themselves.  At the end of the 'discussion' one is nudged forward by his friends into the light.  The creature looks back at his counterparts for a moment then back to Tharrin.  He let's out a short burst of Ignan before stomping one foot, crackling claws loudly on his chest, and pronouncing something like "Shisrik."  The creatures don't seem particularly subtle, you suspect its a sort of bravado.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2021)

Lizzie holds up a small sack and wiggles it back and forth next to her head. *"Cookie. Cookie."* She shakes the sack for a little more, her head swaying side to side just out of happenstance and then she holds it out as if offering it to them. 

*"I don't know what them boys are, but I figure everyone wants a cookie now and then,"* she says with a shrug to the others. Then she takes one of the cookies out herself and bites into it. 

*Sense Motive:* 1d20 (7) + 4 *Total: 11*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 16, 2021)

The creatures eye Lizzie with what she thinks is confusion.  She doesn't think they even know what cookies are!


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2021)

Alanthia think that's the closest thing they can do. She takes one of her rations and makes a show of biting into them. "mmmh..." she smiles and places the ration in front of her hoping they might take it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 16, 2021)

The "lead" child eyes the food warily but squats down to pick it up, never dropping his eyes from the party.  He sniffs it cautiously then bites into it, a small amount of smoke and the horrid stench of burning food escapes his mouth and he sputters dropping the food.

A rapid hiss of Ignan escapes him as he scowls back at his friends.  He barks something back at the group that seems angry.  The others in the dim light hiss along, tapping claws against their chests in mildly foreboding clacks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2021)

*"Well of course it tastes bad...you burned it when you put it in your mouth. Look here,"* Lizzie searches the same area of her pack and pulls out a bound bag with some loose orbs inside of it. She holds one of the orbs up. *"Uncooked, see. It's still good." *

Lizzie bites one of the raw cookie dough balls to demonstrate. *"If y'alls mouths are just gonna cook it when you put it in maybe this will help."*

She waves the ball of dough in front of her, what's left of it and sits it and the rest of the dough down. *"I've got plenty. I snack on them when no one's looking." *


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 17, 2021)

The "leader" looks at the lump of dough skeptically but doesn't move to pick it up.  He barks back at one of the others on the East side and he scampers off into the darkness.

The others seem tense, it feels like they might be coming to the end of what they'll tolerate with the group's presence.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2021)

"Let's back up a bit, I don't think they want us here any more."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2021)

Tharrin begins to back up as Alanthia suggests that, nodding once as he keeps his hands up and smiles apologetically at the small obsidian children...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2021)

Lizzie follows the others out, but leaves the premade dough balls behind. She mutters to herself, seeming more upset that they didn't like her baking than anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 19, 2021)

The party retreats back to the entrance where their rope waits.  The stone children follow, but seem to keep a bit more distance, staying at the edge of the light (about 40' back).


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2021)

"Hey Adeline," she called up the rope. "There are some... people here. Creatures that look like children made of obsidian. We don't understand them... would you happen to know what could they be?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 19, 2021)

"Made of obsidian?" The totally normal little girl's voice questions.  "Could be obsidian golems or obsidian elementals.  Neither normally look like kids but I guess you could make them however you want?"

"Try hitting one, if it bleeds magma and explodes its an elemental!" She adds helpfully.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2021)

Lizzie points up the rope.* "How old is that little girl?" 

"They tried to eat my cookies and didn't like them. Do Elementals eat?" *


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2021)

"Do you know their language? If so, how would you say we mean no harm, just want to cross?"

Are they still looking at us in the tunnel?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2021)

The perfectly normal little girl appears to be about 8, by human standards.

"Elementals kinda eat?  Usually not when summoned though?  And their idea of food isn't really the same as people's?"  The little girl seems a bit uncertain here.  "Obsidian elementals probably eat rock?  Or minerals?  Maybe magma?"

She pauses a moment and calls out something in terran.  The creatures seem to freak out and scatter back deeper into the cave without responding.  It's clearly a fear response, though there isn't an obvious reason for it.

After a moment she calls back down, "did it work?  If they said anything I didn't hear them?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2021)

"They ran away. What did you say?"

Alanthia looks at Tharrin. "I have two invisibility spells. Do you want to scout past them? You would have 3 minutes to check the area."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 19, 2021)

"Just that you just wanted passed them, like you said;" the girl says, seemingly confused.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 20, 2021)

"Three minutes? That's enough -- I'll be in and out before the spell ends!" he says a bit too confidently. But hey, maybe he could pull it off. "Do you need my hand?" he asks, offering his to her.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2021)

"I-... ah... uh," she flusters and awkwardly slaps his hand like a high five. There's a quick shimmers that engulfs him and he's faded away in the blink of an eye.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 20, 2021)

And with that, Tharrin takes off like a bat out of hell, scaling down the rope as quickly as possible and moving quickly back into the den to explore further.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2021)

Tharrin heads off back down the corridor.  He has no problem sneaking past the obsidian children, though they're somewhat tightly packed in the corridor.

Back at the opening to the larger area he finds one more of the children, maybe the one from before?  It's with two larger, vaguely dog-like obsidian creatures (size = "medium").  They're seeming to investigate the area where the party was for now.

To the East (labeled "A") it looks like there used to be a tunnel that went further however it seems to have collapsed some time ago.

A path leads north from there and eventually forks.  Form the fork he can see an area straight ("B"), it seems empty though patterns on the ground suggest it's well trafficked normally.  The Western area ("C") opens up a bit, and in the center of it is a small stone table with four little seats.

Two of the seats are occupied by more of the obsidian children from before.  One is occupied by a porcelain doll.  And one is occupied by a strange pink-skinned creature hunched over on the too-small chair and table.  His head is slightly large for his body and looks like some sort of insane baby, excepting the fangs protruding from it.

The creature and the stone children seem to be drinking from small stone cups and what appears to be a stone tea-service sits on the table.  A cup sits in front of the doll, though it gives no indication it is capable of moving that Tharrin can see.

There's a fairly faint orange glow coming from the back of the room ("D"), but from the crossroads Tharrin can't tell what might be causing it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 21, 2021)

Tharrin thinks better of trying to sneak past a very strange tea party that he has absolutely no clue about the purpose of...then thinks, hey, I'm invisible. The half-orc begins to creep carefully past the tea party to investigate the faint orange glow from the back of the room and see what the source of it was. Then, probably independent of what he finds, he'll make his way back to the party quickly and efficiently, climbing back up the rope to tap someone on the shoulder.

*#Invisible Stealth Check*: 1d20 (16) + 32 *Total*: 48


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2021)

((I don't think the others actually climbed back up the rope?  Unless I missed that?))

As soon as Tharrin steps into the room the strange baby-faced creature looks up from the table.  At first it's a causal glance, then one of confusion as he clearly doesn't see the orc there.  A look of fear passes over his face and he starts screeching in Ignan.  The obsidian creatures jump up from their spot at the table and start looking madly around the room.

Even a few steps into the room is enough to see what's around the corner.  A small patch of molten rock, only about 3' wide, casts an orange glow.  Strange metal patterns are "drawn" across the surface of the lava in arcane patterns with a largish pot in the center.  The pot is adorned with the symbol of two hands clasping.

There's no apparent source for the magma but even Tharrin can tell it doesn't appear natural.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 21, 2021)

Tharring squints at the magma source...then turns wide eyed towards the strange creature and obsidian children. He glances at the doll...looks at the din...then the doll...then the magma...and then the baby faced creature...and finally the doll.

The half-orc snatches the doll, hides it under his cloak, and then rushes back the way he'd come as fast as he possibly can to rejoin the party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2021)

The babyfaced creature continues looking towards Tharrin confused as he approaches, the target seeming to click just as the half-orc grabs the doll.  The creature grabs at the now empty air just missing as the doll vanishes out of sight.  The creature lets out a scream of primal frustration echoing through the caves a moment before shouting in Ignan.

As Tharrin starts back towards the rest of the party, the creature moves as well, headed straight towards the Southwest wall of the chamber.  He merges into the wall vanishing as if part of it.

The small creatures that were hanging near the entrance come back into the light, and they look angry.

Initiatives and actions, I'll post an updated map in chat.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2021)

Alanthia hearing an alarm rising, moves to Moti's side to be able to throw a Color Spray on the group by the entrance. (DC16 will negates)

"Tharrin!? Are you ok?" she calls into the tunnels.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 23, 2021)

4 of the 5 small creatures drop at the spell.  The last one charges at Moti but he manages to deflect the claw off his bony plates.

@Hidden Nin  and @Captain Obvious  are up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 23, 2021)

"Yea!" he calls back at the sound of Alanthia's voice while running full tilt, perhaps unwisely...

(Full Round Action to Double Move towards the starting chamber past the remaining obsidian children?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2021)

((Assuming nonlethal for the PCs for now, if Ashe or Lizzie has a nonlethal option they want to try go ahead and post but I'll move on for now otherwise))

Tharrin moves forward slipping past the unaware larger creatures and starts up the tunnel towards the exit. As he's rounding the corner he spots the baby faced creature, somehow impossibly ahead of him and blocking passage forward.  He looks through Tharrin in a way that seems to confirm that somehow he can detect him.  A terrible rage is on his face and his hands glow with globs of red magma.

He screeches something in Ignan again the creatures behind Tharrin start advancing towards his back (they're not fast enough to catch him, so it's probably a non-issue).

Moti attempts to bludgen the last standing toddler creature with the hilt of himself but fails to connect.

((Tharrin and Alanthia can post for next round as well))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2021)

Alanthia will cast Ghost Sound to make it seem like there are many more humans coming down the shaft, shouting and yelling to make the baby back off. DC15 Will


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 24, 2021)

The baby faced creature seems notably freaked out by the sound and jabbers a bit in Ignan before retreating deeper into the cavern.  The conscious and waking obsidian creatures seem to follow his lead withdrawing as well.

The path seems clear to escape if that is your plan.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2021)

"I think that's our chance. Let's go!" Alanthia waves at the entrance of the tunnel. "Tharrin, are you here?" she raises her hand expecting an unseen high five or some other sign that Tharrin arrived safely. Once that's confirmed she will start climbing up the rope.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 24, 2021)

The group has no more challenge climbing out the narrow hole than climbing in and soon they're back on the surface.

As soon as Therrin reaches the surface a golden light washes through the area and swirls its way into his (invisible) cloak in a rush of warm energy.  The tiny doll slips put from his bindings and drops to the floor beside him.

The doll stretches as if loosening up stiff arms and the girl rushes to it with a cry of "you got my dolly back!"

The doll gives a girlish giggle and looks over the party before saying, "that was a close one!  Pretty Polly Princess could have been in trouble!"  Her voice is high like an energetic child though there's a hint of acting to it like it wasn't really a threat.

"Pretty Polly Princess says it's important to use good manners and thank people who do nice things for you.  So she says thanks!  Is there anything she can do to reward you for your help?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2021)

"I'm not sure what kind of reward is within your possibilities. Before that, would you mind answering a few questions so we can figure out a bit of what happened?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 24, 2021)

The girl stands quietly by patiently waiting with her doll.  The doll beams a big smile and replies, "Pretty Polly Princess says never be afraid of asking questions, asking is how we learn!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2021)

"I have never seen a doll like you. Who made you? Were you made with magic or by mundane means?" (ie Science)
"Where you still conscious when you were there? If so, do you know what were those things?"
"Where are you from?"
"Do you have any type of skills or abilities?"
"Do you have a way to contact her family?"
"Where are you headed from here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 24, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "I have never seen a doll like you. Who made you? Were you made with magic or by mundane means?" (ie Science)


"Um, well, a long time ago there was a man who wanted to be powerful more than anything else," the doll says slightly more subdued than her previous tone.  "He worked hard, but he didn't do a good job about thinking about others and being polite!  One day he approached an old woman to try and learn her secrets, and she cursed him with a nasty curse to make him more polite with others.  Pretty Polly Princess knows you should always be polite to others, it doesn't cost you anything and sometimes it can make all the difference!"



soulnova said:


> "Where you still conscious when you were there? If so, do you know what were those things?"


"It's kind of embarrassing," she says.  "Pretty Polly Princess felt something powerful down there and she wanted to check it out!  But because she wasn't careful she didn't notice it was being protected.  Pretty Polly Princess says it's always important to look before you rush into things!  The protection kept Pretty Polly Princess out, but her doll body fell in so she needed help to get back to the way she's supposed to be!"



soulnova said:


> "Where are you from?"


"Pretty Polly Princess was originally from a world called Ecalpemos but she travels around a lot!"



soulnova said:


> "Do you have any type of skills or abilities?"


"Pretty Polly Princess says that if you work hard you can learn all kinds of things!  It's always important to do your best and learn!  She doesn't know everything yet but she's working on it!"



soulnova said:


> "Do you have a way to contact her family?"


"They're here now!"  The doll waves at the girl and amazingly the girl's shadow waves back, as does the ribbon on her dress.  The doll speaks in a somewhat hushed tone, "Pretty Polly Princess says that family is wherever you find it, and you should never judge someone just because they're different."



soulnova said:


> "Where are you headed from here?"


"Pretty Polly Princess came here because this world is unusual.  It's very close to the realm of dreams and Pretty Polly Princess is looking for some creatures that live there.  And because this world is dying she can hopefully avoid attracting the wrong type of attention while she looks."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 24, 2021)

Tharrin clasps Alanthia's hand for a brief moment. "Still here!" he tells her reassuringly, before climbing up the ladder after the others.

When it comes time to deliver the doll back he is... both mystified and impressed, even if most of what's said goes right over his head. The half-orc blinks, scratching the back of his head gently. "That's... a lot..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2021)

The doll beams a smile at the invisible half-orc before telling him, "Pretty Polly Princess says sometimes it's better living in the moment than worrying about things!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2021)

"You felt something powerful down there? Like what?" she asks the doll and turns curiously at Tharrin. "Did you see anything strange...? I mean... more than the giant baby thing bossing obsidian kids around."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2021)

"Hmm," the doll says considering.  "There's an energy about the world, this is one of the knots in the weaving.  Pretty Polly Princess was careless though, she should know that powerful things like that would protect themselves."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2021)

Alanthia's eyes grow big. "oh... OH. You can feel where they are? I-..." she quickly looks through her journal to find her 'map'. "Would you be so kind to point them here if you can?" 

Then something finally sinks in.

"Wait... What did you mean with 'the world is dying?'"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2021)

The doll gives a slight frown as if to say "oh dear" while considering Alanthia.  "Pretty Polly Princess says you should enjoy life while you're living it," unlike her other inspirational messages this one sounds a little subdued.  "She'll tell you if you really want to know, but she isn't sure that that will be a good thing for you."

If the group wants to know more she'll start with a prompting question, "what do you know about what the gods actually do?"

While the group considers this she'll mark a few spots on the map, "I didn't look very closely, I didn't come here for this I was more just curious?  But these were a few spots that stood out.  There's a couple of them close together in these places, Pretty Polly Princess wanted to avoid attention so she didn't go there but people are living in at least a few of these areas, and likely some of them know something about it?"

(Will post in chat)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2021)

"The gods... All I know is that they were betrayed in some way and they couldn't stop the great catastrophe that destroyed the world... From what we have seen so far, the gods left these around... to give us a chance to survive. I'm not sure what... but if this could be related to why they left these powers, maybe I should ask after all."

She looks at Tharrin and the others. "What do you think?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2021)

"Uh...there was a small patch of magma, about..." He widens his arms several feet apart. "...this wide? Each side. Cast a weird orange glow. Strange metal patterns were uh... sort of 'drawn' across the surface of the lava in arcane patterns with a pot on the large side in the center. The pot had a symbol of two hands clasping," he finishes, clasping his hands to mimic the gesture. "Didn't seem like...you know, a natural pool of magma. Not really sure where it came from?" He shrugs wildly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2021)

The little doll shakes her head.  "You might be talking about some sort of modern drama, Pretty Polly Princess avoids drama when she can, _especially_ gods' drama.  But she's talking about the actual utility of the gods."

"Every world out there, and there are countless of them, started in basically the same way: a high god, a god-of-gods sorta, started by making other gods according to their plan, or whim, or however.  Between them they created their world and all the bits around the world and all the things living on the world.  Details vary by how they do it.  The high god usually fades into obscurity at this point and the gods rule over the world."

"Lots of details vary," she says with a bit of exaggerated tone.  "Sometimes the gods all get along like one big happy family, sometimes there's multiple factions within them that fight amongst each other, sometimes it's basically a free-for-all.  But _however_ they do it what they're doing is really the same.  They're preparing the world for coming challenges."

"Eventually _they_ come to test the world.  The Others.  They test the people and they test the gods and either they're strong enough or they aren't.  Pretty Polly Princess is sorry to give you bad news but your world only has one god left defending, and it isn't strong enough to face _them_. But that might be dozens, even hundreds of years from now yet. So she thinks that you shouldn't worry too much about it."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2021)

"I see..." she's taken back by that testing part. The rest she would have assumed it to be the most logical explanation, but that part was... unexpected. "Do you know which god would that be? If not by name, maybe the concepts under their sphere of power, I... I might be able to recognize them that way," she explains. "Maybe this is how we are supposed to help this god."

((domains?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 26, 2021)

"No," the doll says bluntly.  "Pretty Polly Princess doesn't want to attract the attention of the god, whatever focus they might have once had.  It should be simple to find out though, ask and see which one answers?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2021)

"I mean... the clerics of Fate((??)) were starting to get some reconnection when we found the first power back in Aurum. We have no cleric in our group... so we might have to find one first."

"Alright... I think the greatest hurdle we have had so far is the language. Maybe things would have gone differently down there if we could get ourselves understood better. You won't happen to have a wand for languages or something that could helps us like that? If any would you mind giving us some quick lessons?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 26, 2021)

((Fate Scribe is the name))

"That would be the most direct method, yes."  The doll seems pleased to provide an answer.

"Pretty Polly Princess says there are no shortcuts in learning!  But she understands sometimes you don't have time to learn things the hard way.  And talking with others is way better than fighting!"

She spins around in a circle gracefully in a sort of ballet pirouette and sparkling light shimmers around her before gathering in the dolls hand and forming into seven pairs of slightly ostentatious glasses.

"These should help!"  She looks over her handiwork before handing them over to Alanthia.

"She thinks maybe one more thing."  She looks over at Tharrin.  "Is there any reward you would like?  You did have the risky job!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2021)

Alanthia nods. "That he certainly did."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 27, 2021)

Tharrin blinks, scratching at his cheek as he tries to run through things he might want. "Oh...um...um!" He rubs at his forehead. "I hate carrying a ton of drinks...sometimes I just want to have some booze and relax. Maybe  drink on me?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2021)

"Pretty Polly Princess says if you drink too much you'll get a tummy ache!"  The doll admonishes with a wave of her finger.  "But variety is the spice of life so she has something you might like!"  She repeats the spinning/glowing procedure and this time a small cask appears in her hands.  As soon as the half-orc touches it he instantly is aware of the unique properties of the cask.

((Stats are in Discord))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 28, 2021)

Tharrin takes the minicask and...almost instantly his eyes widen. "Oh...wait...oh. Oh my...what the..." He hugs the thing to his chest, closing his eyes. "Thank you. _Thank you_. It's...it's perfect..."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2021)

Alanthia gives a cursory glance to the items with detect magic, not initially sure if this is magic or technology and figure out how do they work. Whatever the results, she will put one of the glasses on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2021)

The glasses are magical.  There's no immediate effect from putting them on however once the doll notices Alanthia wearing them she says, "字幕は吹き替えよりも優れています."  

Across Alanthia's vision she sees several lines of text at the same time, one shows a series of characters she doesn't recognize "字幕は吹き替えよりも優れています" she also sees common characters spelling out a language she doesn't recognize "jimaku wa fukikae yori mo sugurete imasu," common she is familiar with if perhaps confused by, "subtitles are better than dubbing" and a separate string of common in parenthesis "(culturally specific phrase to indicate one's superiority based on preference of translation)."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2021)

"Impressive. Thank you so much," she smiles at them. "So... what is your plan now? Do you still have something you want to see here? Or can you return to your home world safely?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2021)

"Pretty Polly Princess still needs to finish what she came here for," the doll says, seemingly unphased by the experience.  "She's looking for an entrance to the realm of dreams, once she's there she's going to hunt a nightmare."  Her voice is bouncy and energetic, even if her words are rather off.  "Dreams are murky things, getting into their realm can be difficult, even for Pretty Polly Princess!  If you happen to find a way in your travels give a call and if she's still around Pretty Polly Princess will reward you again!"

The little doll walks over to the girl and raises her tiny hand up to grab the girl's hand, then the pair floats up slowly into the air.  "Pretty Polly Princess says be good and enjoy life!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2021)

"Ah, I will if we do and when I have the sending spell."

She waves at the pair as she floats up. "Good luck!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2021)

"Thanks!" Tharrin calls, waving wide to the pair as they...float off into the air. He then turns to Alanthia, grinning as he raises his new toy. "Celebrate? I've got a few cups..."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2021)

Alanthia is curious to try. "Yes, why not... but just one. I think we should keep an eye on the tunnel for the moment. Also... here you have. This one is for you," she's about to hand him the lenses but then stops remembering something. "Oh-... wait. I don't know if these will work until-... hold on," she quickly puts on the pair of glasses for him and then checks to see if there's an audio option she can change... because Tharrin can't read. He would need the dub for the moment.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 1, 2021)

The pair float higher into the sky and then dart out of sight moving impossibly fast.  An echo like thunder reverts through the area a moment after they vanish.

There are no buttons, toggles, dials or other ways to adjust the glasses that Alanthia sees.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2021)

"Oh..." she sighs dissapointed. "well... I guess we need to double down on those lessons then..." she hands the pair of glasses to Tharrin and the others. "These show you what the other person is saying in a different language with three lines: one shows their script, the second is the phonetic equivalent in our language and then the translation in our language.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 2, 2021)

Tharrin laughs. "Yea, guess so! I'm not too worried though, since I have a real brain of a teacher," he tells her. "And it doesn't hurt that it's easy to focus on her either," he adds with a smaller smile. Once their camp is settled some safe distance away, the half-orc hands out cups and fills them with his now infinite supply of beer.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2021)

Alanthia takes the cup and drinks it with her ration. She then will make a couple of spell cards of Charm Person. "This might come in handy now that we might be able to understand each other."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2021)

"Aha..." he says with a nod, smiling faintly. "So, did you grow up in a big family?" he asks, apparently wishing to make small talk.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2021)

"Huh... It's complicated. It was just my mom, my dad and me most of the time. Mom didn't have any siblings and wasn't in good terms with her parents so I never met them. Dad used to work at the tree farm with the rest of his elven and half-elven cousins. He would take me to play with my extended cousins but... I liked to study the trees more," she says sheepishly while continuing to work on the spells. "They thought I was a little weird... so I wasn't exactly that close with them. What little elven I know was from those weekends at the farm, but apparently it wasn't enough," she taps the journal they got from the elven guy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2021)

Lizzie is nearby the other two taking a bite of her food here and there while she spends much of her time remaking the lost dough from earlier and stowing it in a satchel with each of them separated by cheesecloth. She hums a little made up tune in-between bouts of muttering to herself about the different ingredients. Periodically she will glance to Tharrin and Alanthia, smiling if either of them bother to meet her gaze, before going back to replacing her food.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2021)

"Well, it's more than any of us knew!" Tharrin encourages her as he keeps cups mostly full with the mini cask. "You're probably the smartest person I ever met, I think. Makes sense that you were that way when you were younger too," he says with an encouraging smile. He leans closer to inspect her work. "Is this magic stuff?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2021)

"Ah, yes. These are card scrolls. I can place a spell on them and use it later when we need it. They can't be used to copy them to a spellbook like regular scrolls so that way the guild keeps some control on who has which spell. Although... I guess I could just do a few in case I can use them for a trade... mmmhh..." she considers for a second.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2021)

Tharrin scrunches up his face as he rubs at his forehead. "Uh...huh. Okay..." It's very clear he has next to no idea what she's talking about, being from a mostly martial arts  based guild.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2021)

The party sleeps through the night without incident and soon it is morning again.  There's no sign of unusual activity in the area, though there's no real way to know what's going on inside the cave.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2021)

Alanthia starts to check on the spells she will prepare for today, but she needs to talk with the others about their plan first.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2022)

Ashe prepares her bombs for the day, and was packing up her bedroll when Alanthia began discussing their plans, "As far as I am aware, the fortress should not be too far away. The city would take much longer to get to, as we would have to back track to the village first. The Swarm is at rest for now so there seems to be no immediate danger nearby. Barring any unforeseen circumstances, which are extremely likely at this point due to our inept knowledge of the area and wildlife, we should be able to investigate the fortress largely unscathed. However gods get bored, and that can be extremely dangerous to newcomers."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2022)

"I agree... We should try to get some investigation done there while we are close."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2022)

The group moves on, leaving the strange baby-faced creature to whatever he comes up with.

Travel through the mountainous terrain is rough and gets rougher as they travel deeper into the mountains.  By noon the air is cold and fairly thin and the cold ground becomes frozen though the snow-covered peaks are still a distance off.  In the mid-afternoon they spot their target in the distance.

Carved straight into the side of the mountain is a large door and fortified brickwork that could only be described as some sort of fortification.  There's no real road or path leading up to it, just the normal uneven mountain terrain, but it clearly is an entrance to something.  Or once was, at the very least.

((The party will probably have to close before knowledge checks will be useful))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2022)

The tiefling decides to close the distance to get a better look at the door before voicing anything further. Is there any noticable major overhangs or safe spots where they could make a small base camp for their investigation? Perhaps anything hiding nearby?
Perception
Result: 1d20 (13) + 9
Total: 22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Obvious said:


> The tiefling decides to close the distance to get a better look at the door before voicing anything further. Is there any noticable major overhangs or safe spots where they could make a small base camp for their investigation? Perhaps anything hiding nearby?
> Perception
> Result: 1d20 (13) + 9
> Total: 22


There's no overhangs but the area's large enough that camping shouldn't be a problem.

There's nothing in the area that Ashe can see, they're above the tree line so vegetation is sparse, it seems unlikely to have much in the way of wildlife either.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2022)

Alanthia will send Ylin to check the area ahead, for signs of people or danger.

*Ylin Perception as she gets closer*: 1d20 (*20*) + 16 *Total*: 36


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2022)

soulnova said:


> *Ylin Perception as she gets closer*: 1d20 (*20*) + 16 *Total*: 36


There's no sign of anything humanoid in the area, or having been in the area recently.

There are occasional signs of animal traffic, but nothing that sticks out as unusual or particularly recent.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2022)

"Seems the way is clear, let's take a closer look." Alanthia will walk there through the but stop at about 60ft to cast detect magic.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2022)

Getting closer Alanthia can make out more details of the stonework, the "fortress" is blended smoothly into the mountainside clearly an expert craftsmanship.  Near the door there's writing in common and Dwarven (helpfully translated by the glasses) that says "Dampgulch Mines" in crisp clean letters.  Below it in a more scrawled hand is written in Dwarven "closed on kings orders."

Detect Magic doesn't detect any active magic in the area, but there is a faint aura etched across the doors and stonework, kind of an "echo" of the same magic having passed countless times across it.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2022)

"Interesting. This is dwarven it seems. And there are traces of magic in the wall and door. It says it was closed on the kings order. I wonder how long ago or if they still live..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2022)

"I suppose it depends," Moti suggests approaching.  "I can't imagine much food would be available in a mine.  And it doesn't look like they've been hunting much.  I'm not an expert but I'd be surprised if that door has been opened anytime recently."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2022)

Tharrin's somewhat skimpy clothing (aside from the heavier Thunder Walker uniform he received at Lizzie's village) make for some rude awakenings as they travel further north. He doesn't seem to much appreciate the cold and some of his cheer goes with that lost comfort. He looks up at the door they're studying and debating, shivering all the while. "Okay, so... want me to try and open it up?" he asks, looking over the other party members and reasoning he's likely got the best upper body strength, even if it wasn't that much. "I can probably climb up to the base of the door then drop rope down for you guys, too."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2022)

Alanthia has a blanket, if Tharrin wants it.

"I still have the knotted rope. Let's try to push it to see if it opens."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2022)

((Just to clarify, it's possible to walk up to the door, there just isn't any obvious sign of a road or path or anything.  It's built into a cliff-face, so climbing over it would be a challenge but getting to it shouldn't be.))

((Probably  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 7, 2022)

In that case...

The half-orc is all too eager to get up there and attempt opening the door, heedless of the possible warnings or potential for this to be a grave. It wasn't outside, and although he quickly takes up Alanthia's offered blanket, it's clear he could use something a bit more substantial. 

"Should we all push together?" he asks eagerly, getting ready to do just that.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2022)

Alanthia nods and will help with door as much as she can... she's not strong...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 7, 2022)

The door is solidly closed, by touch they can't even tell that it moves at all.

Magically however there is a response, a ripple of magic passes across the "etchings" Alanthia detected earlier.

For a moment there's no sign of any effect however after a brief pause shimmering words appear across the door:

_
Against perilous threat our king did seal,
Against shifting sands of woe and weal,
Until threat has passed we must see,
Proof true your business here must be.
_​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2022)

Ashe takes the words into consideration, "Mm. Dwarven script seems to have a certain poetic tune to it. May be still alive, have been stories of creatures consuming the earth for sustinance when in dire need." She raises a gloved hand to her mask, "Perhaps the door has a detection of lies, or is connected to another within. I expect this is not a typical stone, bone saw would not help in this endeavor." She steps forward, straightening up and placing her loose hand to the small of her back, "We wish to speak with you of the great calamities. The history of your people, learn of what happened, why your king sealed your kingdom."

As she speaks to the bone chilling air, she writes her words in the stone with the hand she had touching her mask.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2022)

There is no response either physically or magically to the tiefling's touch.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2022)

Tharrin's at a loss, not being able to read the words, magical or not -- he looks over at Alanthia somewhat helplessly.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2022)

Alanthia takes some gold coins and places them against the door. "I want to do business," she tries saying out loud.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2022)

((Bah, I figured it was too easy.))

As soon as the coin touches the door the words vanish and the door slowly and silently swings open.  A slight gust of wind blows out with a stale scent that suggests the doors have been closed a long time.

The door opens to a large chamber perhaps 30' wide and 50' long.  It's dark, except for the light coming in the door, but you can make out a series of large (~10') statues of what appear to be dwarves in various positions and garb.  On the far side of the chamber is a second door much like the entrance.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2022)

"Let me just try to lit things up a bit..." Alanthia grabs a rock, casts light on it and throws it inside, as far as she can to try to illuminate the way for her. She still has detect magic on and will do a quick scan before attempting to go further in. 


*Perception*: 1d20 (9) + 6 *Total*: 15 (for any other feature of note)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2022)

There's no response to the light and no sign of active magic in the area 

Other than the statues the room is clean and unremarkable.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2022)

Tharrin marvels at the apparent ingenuity of Alanthia, wandering int shortly after her at a slow clip. "Just like Master Sefa..." he murmurs to no one in particular. "They probably knew a thing or two about booze."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2022)

Alanthia walks behind Tharrin. He might see better than her in this darkness. She will stop to pick up her glowing stone to keep it to illuminate for the moment. 

Can she see if the next door has another inscription?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2022)

The door (and wall for that matter) has an apparently decorative pattern of stonework on it but nothing that she recognizes as writing (nor do the glasses translate anything as writing).

She hears something faintly beyond the door though, rushing footsteps moving around, by the sound they're coming closer but it's tough to tell through the stone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2022)

Ashe enters the room, and begins to inspect the statues, taking advantage of her darkvision while Alanthia inspects the door.  Her curiosity burning as to the history of the true dwarves, not the dwarves of the city that she knows.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2022)

Ashe is vaguely aware that in ancient history Dwarven societies would commemorate highly accomplished members of their society with statues such as this.  She's not aware of any specifics that might be depicted here.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2022)

"There's someone coming," she whispers back to the group. She will wait a bit, grab a coin and... knock three times on the door. 

_dnk, dnk, dnk!_

Then she will step back awaiting for a reaction/reply from the other side.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2022)

There's no magical response to tapping the door this time however when she does the rushing footsteps abruptly halt for a moment followed by a brief hushed exchange that she can't make out (the glasses simply translate it as [inaudible]).  After a few seconds the footsteps renew with apparent increase fervor.

A moment later a voice calls out in Dwarven, "[Hey, who]--" but is cut off for a moment before a  heavily accented common calls out, "Travelers and merchants be welcomed to Dampgulch Mine.  Our forges and hearts burn bright by your visit."  Despite the accent it's pretty clear that this rote, likely a practiced greeting.  The tone shifts to something more casual though still heavily accented, "mines closed, you go yes?  Many warriors fight if you bad guys!"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2022)

Alanthia tries to keep it as simple as she can.

"Hello. Nice to meet you. We are not bad. We have gold coin to buy. Do you sell armor? Do you sell weapons? We are looking for magic too."

She doesn't want to say they are looking for the magic pots right away.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2022)

Tharrin waves to the dwarf that comes out to greet them, waving one of his many flasks or mini kegs of drink at him to demonstrate that he was indeed not a bad guy at all. "How's it going? What she said -- I'm Tharrin. You?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2022)

There's a brief murmur of discussion beyond the door then slowly it opens revealing a second chamber.

This second chamber is simliar to the first however statues in the middle of the chamber force two paths around them, and a good dozen figures are arrayed in the choke points created by this.  Most of them are of a height and build to mark them as dwarves but you have difficultly confirming this by the heavy armor they wear.  It resembles normal full-plate but is crafted from stone rather than the expected metal.  They wield a mix of great-hammers and warhammers, also crafted of stone, with the latter group carrying heavy stone shields.  All of their gear is well decorated with images and other personal customizations.

But while their gear and fortifications are solid, their military discipline is lacking.  Their lines are sloppy, they mumble to one another as they catch glimpses of the party, and generally do not give the impression of battle-hardened dwarven warriors of story.

The dwarf in the doorway stands separate, unarmored and dressed in odd pale-tan clothes.  He's somewhat on the short side for a dwarf, standing a few inches under 4', his frame is rather slight, and his hair and beard are sparse.  He seems a touch skittish at first but glancing back at the soldiers he seems to steel himself to address the party.  "I am under-foreman Nodgrel of the Mining Clan," his common is awkward but manages well enough.  "Visitors are welcome, if unexpected, in Dampgulch.  You are welcome to trade with our merchants."

The dwarf considers the group a moment before continuing, "please excuse any breeches of etiquette, we have not had visitors in a long time.  And we have heard of elves," he nods at Tharrin, "gnolls," he nods to Alanthia, "and kobolds," he indicates Ashe, "only in stories and we do not know your customs.  Please be assured that any rudeness is unintentional."

He raises a hand and the troops relax a bit before continuing.  "Please make yourself at home.  I am sure the foreman will want to prepare before meeting you.  Are you weary from your travels?  Or would you prefer to speak to the merchants first?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 14, 2022)

Tharrin eyes the dwarves in passing, making mental comparisons to his sifu even if he didn't want to. Though his own style was seemingly lax, he did know the draw of a poised and calculated demeanor. These men were a farcry from Sefa's stoic battle clarity in traini --

"Hey, hold on -- she's way too pretty to be a gnoll, c'mon," the half-orc blurts out as he gestures to Alanthia. "She's human!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 14, 2022)

"But the hair and the teeth," the dwarf begins ponderously before shaking his head.  "It is no matter, we can share stories later."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2022)

Alanthia chuckles a bit at the mention of their races.
"Thank you for your kindness. We have traveled far. It was a surprise to find this door..." she nods. "... and yes we can talk a bit more and share stories. I think we have time for merchants."

"I am a wizard. I cannot use armor but I'm looking for a crossbow. I'd also be interested in scrolls, wands, and maybe take a look at other magic items if you have them."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 15, 2022)

The lead dwarf nods, "I can take you to see the merchants then."  He shares a few words with the others and they split up into groups, a few moving out to close the door, most going deeper into the tunnel and a handful accompanying the group as they walk.

"You'll need to speak to the priests about magic but I imagine they can work something out."  He leads the group into a maze of tunnels talking as they go.

"You should figure some armor though, end up on the wrong end of a trolls club and you'll regret it.  Would have to custom make something. Don't normally have gno-- human sized stone plate but we can manage."

The pace is slow, a dwarfs pace, but after a few minutes they end up in a room lit with lamps.  A variety of goods and gear is spread out, pretty clearly thrown together in the time the group traveled.

A female dwarf dressed much like the under-foreman advises on the wares.

General goods are available with a few caveats: metal armor is crafted of stone with the sane stats but 2x the weight.  Bladed weapons are made of cut crystal and blunt of stone (no Stat changes).  There's no metal to be seen.  (Crossbows are available but use stone gearing, unusual but not different).

Wooden items are an odd looking wood, but seem to function normally.   Cloth or leather items are made with a strange parchment-like material of varying thickness and rigidness in the same pale-tan of the dwarves' clothes.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2022)

She asks for permission to check the crossbow. "Interesting... Is there a particular reason you are using stone instead of metal? Are there no more minerals in these mountains?" 

She will inquire for the price of the crossbow and the bolts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2022)

Prices are all standard for what they have.

The woman shifts slightly, a bit uncomfortable at the question.  "There's ore yet," she admits reluctantly.  "But some tunnels flood.  Any time the miners strike ore it seems they strike water within days.  Little ore means little to craft with."

Nodgrel grumbles slightly but nods, "what she says is true enough.  My clan can tunnle for miles quarrying stone with no problem but will hardly dig out a ton before a vein strikes water.  Boys say its a curse but its been that way as long as any remember."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2022)

Tharrin doesn't seem to have much interest in new armor or armaments, instead going up to the nearest merchant to ask:

"Where's the brewery or bar?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2022)

Their guide seems to consider this question uncomfortably a moment but finally speaks up before the merchant can volunteer any information, "well, we don't have a proper tavern.  If you'll excuse us we don't get many guests.  But if you be needing a drink we I can show you to one of the break rooms, there's always beer to keep the workers hearty."

Assuming Tharrin (and the others) agree he takes them deeper into the maze of tunnels.  While the entryway was largely untouched by time the hallways they go through now are obviously well trafficked, though any other dwarves they see seem quick to keep out of the group's way.  After a few minutes they arrive at an unremarkable stone door that leads into a small room.

The room is stone as well, obviously carved out of the mountain, and has some finely crafted stone tables and chairs.  Up against one wall is set a barrel (or maybe a jar if it's stone?) with a handful of mugs on a small table next to it.  There's a pair of dwarves chatting by the barrel though they go quiet with slight surprise when the party enters.  The whole room has a strong earthy smell, that seems very out of place in the stone cave.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2022)

Alanthia gives a polite nod to the 'patrons' and takes a seat at the closest table. She's likely not going to drink right now, and let Tharrin check what they have first.


----------

